# CONNECTIONS 4 #76



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's done it again! A pigeon wash bathing in the pond, a sitting or splashing target, Bentley lept into action, not quick enough to catch the pigeon, but too quick to avoid going straight into the pond. He looked very bedragled but not the slighest bit bothered! He's now happily watching the tadpoles.


Wish you'd got a photo. :lol:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's done it again! A pigeon wash bathing in the pond, a sitting or splashing target, Bentley lept into action, not quick enough to catch the pigeon, but too quick to avoid going straight into the pond. He looked very bedragled but not the slighest bit bothered! He's now happily watching the tadpoles.


Oh bless him, I'm guessing he was hiding his embarrassment under his composed and serene exterior!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from what promises to be a wet morning here in my little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts for my hubby. It is nice to have him back home. He is weak and tired, but improving very slowly.


I'm sure being home will make him feel whole lot better, especially with you there to cater for his every need! Wish him well from me and don't go exhausting yourself!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/
> 
> For all who love to explore new patterns, stitches and other crafts. Have fun.


That is really interesting, Rookie! Thank you for sharing.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> At least someone will remember my birthday next year. :thumbup: Does anyone have a list of everyone's birthdays they could pm me?xx


I'll email it Barny, not sure pm files are up and running yet!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley's done it again! A pigeon wash bathing in the pond, a sitting or splashing target, Bentley lept into action, not quick enough to catch the pigeon, but too quick to avoid going straight into the pond. He looked very bedragled but not the slighest bit bothered! He's now happily watching the tadpoles.


Good way for him to get used to being in water!  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Thanks for my early morning smile. I can just picture it in my mind.


You're welcome. I don't follow football so have no idea of team colours. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> Morning from what promises to be a wet morning here in my little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts for my hubby. It is nice to have him back home. He is weak and tired, but improving very slowly.


It's a damp morning here, too, today. Was just getting ready to go for my walk when the rain started. Not heavy, but enough to get one wet!  Glad your hubby is back home and improving. Will probably be a slow process for him, but I'm sure he's glad to be home. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, we are having a snuggly day, dinner has been enjoyed and we are now relaxing in front of the fire. Sounds as though you will have to keep twiddling. :thumbup: xx


Definitely need to keep twiddling. Planted up my vegtrug today. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely need to keep twiddling. Planted up my vegtrug today. Xx


Busy day!  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome. I don't follow football so have no idea of team colours. Xx


West Ham, Claret & Blue, Millwall & Chelsea, Blue and White, don't know any more off the top of my head but I bet there's a website out there somewhere!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> West Ham, Claret & Blue, Millwall & Chelsea, Blue and White, don't know any more off the top of my head but I bet there's a website out there somewhere!!! xxx


Thanks Honey, I am sure there is a website. I'm sticking with red and white as that covers a lot of clubs plus England xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Barn-dweller said:


> At least someone will remember my birthday next year. :thumbup: Does anyone have a list of everyone's birthdays they could pm me?xx


Me, too?

Belated happy birthday, BarnDweller.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> I'll email it Barny, not sure pm files are up and running yet!!! xxx


I would like a copy! I only know yours


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Honey, I am sure there is a website. I'm sticking with red and white as that covers a lot of clubs plus England xxx


Red & white is Charltons colours, that's my team.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


Lovely picture and look at that view!!!!


----------



## jinx

Some of us ladies do not know about this at all. I appreciate you sharing it with us. Your grandson is a handsome young man.


LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


Brings back lovely memories of Nitzis visit xxx


----------



## jinx

We were happy to see the skies clear and the sun come out. Our granddaughter visited with the greatgrands. We were outside playing baseball, blowing bubbles, and drawing with chalk. Seeing the greatgrands lifted hubby's spirits better than any medicine he takes. He has not seen them in weeks as they had coughs and could not share their germs.


Miss Pam said:


> It's a damp morning here, too, today. Was just getting ready to go for my walk when the rain started. Not heavy, but enough to get one wet!  Glad your hubby is back home and improving. Will probably be a slow process for him, but I'm sure he's glad to be home. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Thanks. Now you tell me not to exhaust myself. I think I past that point two weeks ago. ;^) He is sleeping better, but he was getting tastier meals in the hospital.


London Girl said:


> I'm sure being home will make him feel whole lot better, especially with you there to cater for his every need! Wish him well from me and don't go exhausting yourself!! xxx


----------



## jinx

Wisconsin's Green Bay Packers are so famous I thought everyone knew of the green and gold. ;.) Then again I have never heard of your teams. I am so ignorant I do not even know what sport they play.


PurpleFi said:


> You're welcome. I don't follow football so have no idea of team colours. Xx


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/
> 
> For all who love to explore new patterns, stitches and other crafts. Have fun.


Really interesting site Rookie, definitely keeping this link! Thank you.


----------



## Islander

Goodmorning all! Finally a day to do what I want to do, no plans yet but will probably get my hands dirty in the garden! Again the house is not getting it's fair share of attention, but today I'm going to say ... I don't care! I think one of my next projects is to make a birdbath with a metal garbage can lid or hubcap. Through the years I've been saving my broken fine china and picking it up here and there to mortar a mosaic bath for the birds. Just have to purchase some tile clippers and grout. xxx


----------



## Islander

Happy Birthday Barny, wishing you a great day!


----------



## RookieRetiree

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


I'm definitely going to do this plus ride on the Eye when we get back to London.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> We were happy to see the skies clear and the sun come out. Our granddaughter visited with the greatgrands. We were outside playing baseball, blowing bubbles, and drawing with chalk. Seeing the greatgrands lifted hubby's spirits better than any medicine he takes. He has not seen them in weeks as they had coughs and could not share their germs.


Sounds like things are turning around which is fantastic. The GK and GGKs are sometimes the best medicine - but not when they're sick.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Some of us ladies do not know about this at all. I appreciate you sharing it with us. Your grandson is a handsome young man.


This cable car goes over the river starting from the huge O2 ( the dome shaped building). It's a very poplar tourist attraction but is also used daily by commuters going to work in the city. A few of the ladies on here went over last month. It is only 10minutes from my home.


----------



## PurpleFi

Garden in the rain.....


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Garden in the rain.....


Bentley is becoming quite a water-cat. :lol:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. Ive only watched TV this afternoon and done sudolu puzzles. No knitting. I'm ashamed. Still,Ive still enjoyed the day. I'll catch up.


----------



## grandma susan

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


i dont think you could pay me enough money to go up in that.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Bentley is becoming quite a water-cat. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too. I have the travelling vine scarf that's about 3/4 of the way done....hope to dig it out and finish it before this next winter.


Mine is a block of fancy crochet, but the yarn I chose to use was far to thick, and it just didn't look nice, so I will be trying that one again; and I am in the process of tinking my surprise jacket, because it didn't sit right, so I am going to do that in a more appropriate yarn, like a multicolored 8ply, similar looking to Noro yarn ........... and then I will be happy, and the 2ply I originally had for the surprise jacket, will be used for lacy projects, that I want to make. 😃


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Mother and nurse? - of course you knew best!!!


That was the only reason they let me take her home, otherwise I would have been in for about a week, and I wanted to get home to the other 2 girls, and they also wanted their new little sister home, so they could get to know her. But I think I really tried their patience too, because they knew that I had a lot of training, and they couldn't get away with as much with me, as they could with other mothers! 😈😂😂


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and not very warm Surrey. Off to do some hopping this morning and then at lunch time I am taking 30 twiddlemuffs to the local hospital. I also have to take some to local nursing homes, probably next week.
> 
> Polly, the vegtrug came flat packed and Mr P put it together. He is also making another little trug to take a grow bag for my tomatoes.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone, catch you later. xxxx


So will you be growing veggies in them, and what sort will you put in them? I have not heard of them before! I could use them for my garden, and also make it into a shade house, during the summer.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yes, the guy that plays Eddie is English but lovely Mr Jackman plays his trainer!!


Oh, I see! I do like Hugh Jackman, and a couple of the other Aussie lads!
😉😉


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning. It is going to be a beautiful spring day. I plan to spend it relaxing and knitting on the deck.
> Our granddaughter came over yesterday and did our shopping and a bit of cleaning. She did my chores so I get to sit and relax. Love that girl!
> I hope everyone gets to take a few minutes to smell the roses today.


If I had some roses, I would stop and smell the roses; but I don't have many flowers yet, so I either sit and knit, or spin, and totally relax while I am doing either of those ....... 😊😊

.☀/\ "Good
afternoon"/\🌴 /\
. /🐫 \ / \🌴/ \
/** * /* ** \🐫🐫


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Sawdust :twisted:


😈😠


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> You do have nice "scenery" in Australia.


Hahaha ........... Shame they don't happen to be in my region! 😠😠


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I guess she just wanted some privacy.
> (Your own private wool???)


Now that is a good idea. You provided the grass (lawn), the sheep can pay with the fleece ......... hahahahaha


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> So will you be growing veggies in them, and what sort will you put in them? I have not heard of them before! I could use them for my garden, and also make it into a shade house, during the summer.


I planted it up yesterday with yellow courgettes, rainbow chard, purple carrots, what else, and mixed lettuce. Mr P has made me a smaller one to take a grow bag for tomatoes. I also have tomatoes in hanging baskets x


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> Oh no! We missed your birthday. Happy birthday for 20 days ago!


Ditto from me also.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, I now have it as a shortcut on my tablet, looks like a good site. love and hugs xxx


I have also, to check out when I have more time! 😀


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Lovely picture and look at that view!!!!


That is a great view


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Garden in the rain.....


Aahh spot the cat ........ He looks like he is thoroughly enjoying himself. 😃


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I planted it up yesterday with yellow courgettes, rainbow chard, purple carrots, what else, and mixed lettuce. Mr P has made me a smaller one to take a grow bag for tomatoes. I also have tomatoes in hanging baskets x


I wouldn't be game enough to plant any of that here - it gets far too hot for almost everything, unless one has a greenhouse covering the entire yard.😯


----------



## Xiang

Well that is me, all caught up, now I need to get on with Miss C's blanket and finish it, so that I can get on with a few other things on my list. Bye all. xxxooo. 

&#128536;{ Gooood morning! )
&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9728;&#9729;&#9728;
&#9729;&#10084;&#10084;&#9729;&#10084;&#10084;&#9728;&#9729;
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#9728;&#10084;&#9728;
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#9728;&#10084;&#10084;&#9729;
&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#9729;
&#9729;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#9729;&#9729;
&#9729;&#9728;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#9729;&#9729;&#127926;
&#9728;&#9729;&#9729;&#10084;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#128044;
&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;&#127796;
( Have a nice day &#9834; }&#128521;


----------



## LondonChris

Morning everyone. It's a beautiful sunny day. Spending time with the family again today. My DD's partner has gone to watch silly men racing round a track on bikes( his sons words). I shall watch DH play trains. I also have to go through my DD's wardrobe & see what I can alter for her. She has lost nearly 6 stone now so nothing fits her. She recently had her birthday & has new clothes but I like a challenge! Have a good day whatever you are going to do. &#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;&#127774;


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I have also, to check out when I have more time! 😀


I think I am going to lobby Parliament for an extra day in the week called Myday so I can catch up on all the things I haven't had time to do in the rest of the week. x


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Aahh spot the cat ........ He looks like he is thoroughly enjoying himself. 😃


He just loves the garden and is learning how to play his own version of football.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone. It's a beautiful sunny day. Spending time with the family again today. My DD's partner has gone to watch silly men racing round a track on bikes( his sons words). I shall watch DH play trains. I also have to go through my DD's wardrobe & see what I can alter for her. She has lost nearly 6 stone now so nothing fits her. She recently had her birthday & has new clothes but I like a challenge! Have a good day whatever you are going to do. 🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞


Well done to your DD and if you can't alter things just think how much material you would have to make twiddlequilts. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Happy new eek girls. Its sunny and 12CI thought we might have started our new software today. I'm glad we are still normal. Have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I think I am going to lobby Parliament for an extra day in the week called Myday so I can catch up on all the things I haven't had time to do in the rest of the week. x


I'll go with you! I just want a day on my own!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from slightly sunny Surrey. The family are coming to lunch today, so I am going to let the gks do the cooking. 

I finished the red and white twiddlemuff yesterday, apparently that is Southamptons colours, so that will please my SIL as his family come from there. Added a few bits but need to add more, will post a photo later.

Hope everyone is having a good day. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Well done to your DD and if you can't alter things just think how much material you would have to make twiddlequilts. xx


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: by the way we have made some muffs for men. MR B has given me lots of bits to put on them. The lady who does all the training asked us to put keys on the muffs if we could, as lots of her people worry they have lost their keys.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> I'll go with you! I just want a day on my own!!!!!!


We could start a campaign, but I just don't have enough days in the week!!!xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> I'll go with you! I just want a day on my own!!!!!!


Lucky me, tomorrow is a 'me' day. DH is away all day and I am going to do exactly what I want. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope the weather is better and I might be able to get out for a while, it is cold and damp today, overtime I go out the door it starts to rain on me. :thumbdown: Looks as though it might be a knitting day again, I finished the back of my pullover last night and have just started on the front. See you all later, have a good one. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: by the way we have made some muffs for men. MR B has given me lots of bits to put on them. The lady who does all the training asked us to put keys on the muffs if we could, as lots of her people worry they have lost their keys.


I have asked our local key cutting shop to save me old keys, but what other bits has Mr B given you to put on as I need some ideas for men, thanks. xxc


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Lucky me, tomorrow is a 'me' day. DH is away all day and I am going to do exactly what I want. :thumbup: :thumbup: Hope the weather is better and I might be able to get out for a while, it is cold and damp today, overtime I go out the door it starts to rain on me. :thumbdown: Looks as though it might be a knitting day again, I finished the back of my pullover last night and have just started on the front. See you all later, have a good one. xxx


I'll get a me morning tomorrow as it's Creative Chaos here and that means anything we feel like dong.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> We were happy to see the skies clear and the sun come out. Our granddaughter visited with the greatgrands. We were outside playing baseball, blowing bubbles, and drawing with chalk. Seeing the greatgrands lifted hubby's spirits better than any medicine he takes. He has not seen them in weeks as they had coughs and could not share their germs.


You are quite right, gks are the best medicine and I prescribe as many visits as possible for your DH - and you!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Wisconsin's Green Bay Packers are so famous I thought everyone knew of the green and gold. ;.) Then again I have never heard of your teams. I am so ignorant I do not even know what sport they play.


Soccer - or as we know it - football!!!


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Goodmorning all! Finally a day to do what I want to do, no plans yet but will probably get my hands dirty in the garden! Again the house is not getting it's fair share of attention, but today I'm going to say ... I don't care! I think one of my next projects is to make a birdbath with a metal garbage can lid or hubcap. Through the years I've been saving my broken fine china and picking it up here and there to mortar a mosaic bath for the birds. Just have to purchase some tile clippers and grout. xxx


oooh, that sounds like fun, I might pinch your idea when I see how yours turns out!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm definitely going to do this plus ride on the Eye when we get back to London.


Don't forget a trip up the Shard for the view - if you haven't already done that!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> i dont think you could pay me enough money to go up in that.


Oh dear, looks like we are going to have to knock you unconscious and carry you on then!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi

Red and white Twiddlemuff so far. Any suggestions for other manly things l can put on it please.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I have asked our local key cutting shop to save me old keys, but what other bits has Mr B given you to put on as I need some ideas for men, thanks. xxc


Maybe some nuts, metal ones, that is, empty key rings, the ones about as big as a 50p piece, shoe laces, some sort of disc with a hole in to simulate coins? xxx


----------



## jinx

Morning. We are having the most beautiful weather. I was so fortunate to be outdoors and soak up the rays yesterday. Relaxing in the sunshine with family and friends is good for the soul. Being in the fresh air for hours also makes for a good nights sleep. I am planning a repeat day today. I hope my plans work out.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the most beautiful weather. I was so fortunate to be outdoors and soak up the rays yesterday. Relaxing in the sunshine with family and friends is good for the soul. Being in the fresh air for hours also makes for a good nights sleep. I am planning a repeat day today. I hope my plans work out.


I hope so too dear!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Don't forget a trip up the Shard for the view - if you haven't already done that!!!


No, we didn't get that fit in when we were there. Linda and I talked again about heading your way when we got together yesterday; don't have the guys convinced yet, so it may be a girls only trip. we had a delightful day at the flower show/antiques show sale. Found a lot of nice plants that I've never noticed before, so took a lot of photos on the Iphone so I can check them out at my local nursery. I thought the prices at the farm were way too expensive. We then went to the antiques store in town and had a great time - found some hats for our upcoming tea parties (even kid's boler for DGS) and some Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys mystery stories --- not sure those were as popular elsewhere as they were here; but I spent an entire summer reading the series. These look like fairly new books so I wonder if they've been reprinted. After that, we went to an old fashioned supper club on one of the lakes there and had a fabulous dinner with a fantastic view over the lake. Definitely plan on going back there on a family outing - can rent houses/boats there and there's a lovely beach.

http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/ You can click on different photos. We ate inside eventhough the day was gorgeous to be outside. The patio opens up next weekend. Linda and I had the Tuna Nicoise, DH had the salmon and Linda's DH had the prime rib. All very very good. Drinks were very good too--a nice sangria on a beautiful day is so nice.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Red and white Twiddlemuff so far. Any suggestions for other manly things l can put on it please.


different sized beads on leather strips?


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> No, we didn't get that fit in when we were there. Linda and I talked again about heading your way when we got together yesterday; don't have the guys convinced yet, so it may be a girls only trip. we had a delightful day at the flower show/antiques show sale. Found a lot of nice plants that I've never noticed before, so took a lot of photos on the Iphone so I can check them out at my local nursery. I thought the prices at the farm were way too expensive. We then went to the antiques store in town and had a great time - found some hats for our upcoming tea parties (even kid's boler for DGS) and some Nancy Drew and Hardy Boys mystery stories --- not sure those were as popular elsewhere as they were here; but I spent an entire summer reading the series. These look like fairly new books so I wonder if they've been reprinted. After that, we went to an old fashioned supper club on one of the lakes there and had a fabulous dinner with a fantastic view over the lake. Definitely plan on going back there on a family outing - can rent houses/boats there and there's a lovely beach.
> 
> http://thewaterfrontbrownslake.com/ You can click on different photos. We ate inside eventhough the day was gorgeous to be outside. The patio opens up next weekend. Linda and I had the Tuna Nicoise, DH had the salmon and Linda's DH had the prime rib. All very very good. Drinks were very good too--a nice sangria on a beautiful day is so nice.


Wow, that's beautiful, what a lovely place to dine!! Come on over girls I'm sure we can rival that for somewhere spectacular to eat!!! xx


----------



## grandma susan

We have been out....again.....Just for coffee and a wonderful view of Whitby. We could see the abby and the sea, its a great view. Spoken to GS2 because he wanted me to go up because he was bored!!!!! I declined. Ive put the central heating back on as its cold and drizzly here.


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> Thank you, we are having a snuggly day, dinner has been enjoyed and we are now relaxing in front of the fire. Sounds as though you will have to keep twiddling. :thumbup: xx


DH lit the fire this morning as well, he made me go a whole week without it! In spite of the sunshine the house has remained very cool. It's nice to be snuggly as you say again!


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from what promises to be a wet morning here in my little corner of the world. Thanks for all the nice thoughts for my hubby. It is nice to have him back home. He is weak and tired, but improving very slowly.


Hope everyday gets better for your DH Jinx. xox


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Red and white Twiddlemuff so far. Any suggestions for other manly things l can put on it please.


a little spanner?


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Red and white Twiddlemuff so far. Any suggestions for other manly things l can put on it please.


Great with ideas arent I :!:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Definitely need to keep twiddling. Planted up my vegtrug today. Xx


I missed this.. what is a vegtrug? A mat of vegetable seeds perhaps?


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Maybe some nuts, metal ones, that is, empty key rings, the ones about as big as a 50p piece, shoe laces, some sort of disc with a hole in to simulate coins? xxx


I want to say something else for them to fiddle with but I darent :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


What a treat that would be to ride a cable car over the Thames, that sounds exciting! What a handsome lad he is Chris.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Garden in the rain.....


Wild Bentley!... hear him roar! Beautiful pic Purple! xox


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> That was the only reason they let me take her home, otherwise I would have been in for about a week, and I wanted to get home to the other 2 girls, and they also wanted their new little sister home, so they could get to know her. But I think I really tried their patience too, because they knew that I had a lot of training, and they couldn't get away with as much with me, as they could with other mothers! 😈😂😂


When I had my first baby, visitors viewed them in their bassinets behind glass. She was very dark haired and eyed with tanned skin. I'd point her out... and it turned out it wasn't my baby, it was the "Wong baby"... get it! So a few days later I go back and look again, visitor say's "oh isn't she lovely... I pipe up, oh no thats not mine, that's the Wong baby, and sure enough she was mine. It was the "White/ right" baby this time! The Wong baby had gone home.. dense Mom huh?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Red and white Twiddlemuff so far. Any suggestions for other manly things l can put on it please.


That looks great and I like Londy's ideas and keys.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Wow, that's beautiful, what a lovely place to dine!! Come on over girls I'm sure we can rival that for somewhere spectacular to eat!!! xx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> When I had my first baby, visitors viewed them in their bassinets behind glass. She was very dark haired and eyed with tanned skin. I'd point her out... and it turned out it wasn't my baby, it was the "Wong baby"... get it! So a few days later I go back and look again, visitor say's "oh isn't she lovely... I pipe up, oh no thats not mine, that's the Wong baby, and sure enough she was mine. It was the "White/ right" baby this time! The Wong baby had gone home.. dense Mom huh?


Cute story, though.  xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> We have been out....again.....Just for coffee and a wonderful view of Whitby. We could see the abby and the sea, its a great view. Spoken to GS2 because he wanted me to go up because he was bored!!!!! I declined. Ive put the central heating back on as its cold and drizzly here.


Oh no, not central heating on at the end of May?!!! Hope it warms up for you soon love. Raining here now, it's been grey all day but I got all my net curtains washed, ironed and put up again, windows and surrounds all washed first of course!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> a little spanner?


Oh, I like that one, it'll go with the nuts!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I want to say something else for them to fiddle with but I darent :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be'ave yourself!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> When I had my first baby, visitors viewed them in their bassinets behind glass. She was very dark haired and eyed with tanned skin. I'd point her out... and it turned out it wasn't my baby, it was the "Wong baby"... get it! So a few days later I go back and look again, visitor say's "oh isn't she lovely... I pipe up, oh no thats not mine, that's the Wong baby, and sure enough she was mine. It was the "White/ right" baby this time! The Wong baby had gone home.. dense Mom huh?


Hahahahahahahahaha, love it Trish!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> We could start a campaign, but I just don't have enough days in the week!!!xx


 : :thumbup: : As much as I love them all I really need me time. Mot was ok when I was mobile but now I can't go off so easily. Never mind I shouldn't moan there are so many people out there who are alone all the time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> I missed this.. what is a vegtrug? A mat of vegetable seeds perhaps?


Here's the photo of it xx


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Well that is me, all caught up, now I need to get on with Miss C's blanket and finish it, so that I can get on with a few other things on my list. Bye all. xxxooo.
> 
> 😘{ Gooood morning! )
> ☁☁☁☁☁☀☁☀
> ☁❤❤☁❤❤☀☁
> ❤❤❤❤❤☀❤☀
> ❤❤❤❤☀❤❤☁
> ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤☁
> ☁❤❤❤❤❤☁☁
> ☁☀❤❤❤☁☁🎶
> ☀☁☁❤☁☁☁🐬
> 🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴
> ( Have a nice day ♪ }😉


Judi, you sure are talented! It's like you know braille for the sighted! It sure does define your weather moment to moment! xox to you!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> I have asked our local key cutting shop to save me old keys, but what other bits has Mr B given you to put on as I need some ideas for men, thanks. xxc


He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> Wild Bentley!... hear him roar! Beautiful pic Purple! xox


He's now worn out


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone. It's a beautiful sunny day. Spending time with the family again today. My DD's partner has gone to watch silly men racing round a track on bikes( his sons words). I shall watch DH play trains. I also have to go through my DD's wardrobe & see what I can alter for her. She has lost nearly 6 stone now so nothing fits her. She recently had her birthday & has new clothes but I like a challenge! Have a good day whatever you are going to do. 🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞


I would love to be able to modify clothes, that takes talent! I hope your DD is enjoying her new image! xox


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> What a treat that would be to ride a cable car over the Thames, that sounds exciting! What a handsome lad he is Chris.


Thank you, he's a great boy, just turned 8.


----------



## Islander

grandma susan said:


> Happy new eek girls. Its sunny and 12CI thought we might have started our new software today. I'm glad we are still normal. Have a great day.


Didn't you say nobody's normal here? :mrgreen: Just teasing, I know what you mean! :wink:


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


Thanks Chris and everyone for your ideas. Much better than gs2 and Mr P who came up with hammer, chisel and saw!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Oh no, not central heating on at the end of May?!!! Hope it warms up for you soon love. Raining here now, it's been grey all day but I got all my net curtains washed, ironed and put up again, windows and surrounds all washed first of course!!


Show off! I need mine done, had the window done outside yesterday & commented to Mr B it would be good to clean inside too. We have found a great window cleaner, I think he's Polish & does a great job much cheaper & better than the one I had before.


----------



## LondonChris

I'm off to knit my Cardigan, hopefully to make it grow & not to do it wrong AGAIN. I think this tan is heading for the charity shop!!


----------



## LondonChris

I'm off to knit my Cardigan, hopefully to make it grow & not to do it wrong AGAIN. I think this yarn is heading for the charity shop!!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: by the way we have made some muffs for men. MR B has given me lots of bits to put on them. The lady who does all the training asked us to put keys on the muffs if we could, as lots of her people worry they have lost their keys.


That's a good idea.. keys! My hubby has tins of everything, he is always telling me to "go fetch" for him, and has taught me what all the different nails are! Wonder if it would distressful, if you were able to stitch a wrist watch face to the twiddle muffs.. working or not? Maybe time would bother some?


----------



## LondonChris

Islander said:


> That's a good idea.. keys! My hubby has tins of everything, he is always telling me to "go fetch" for him, and has taught me what all the different nails are! Wonder if it would distressful, if you were able to stitch a wrist watch face to the twiddle muffs.. working or not? Maybe time would bother some?


Another great idea, well done!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I have asked our local key cutting shop to save me old keys, but what other bits has Mr B given you to put on as I need some ideas for men, thanks. xxc


I use a key tag with about 20 keys on it as a training tool for my dogs. When they aren't paying attention I chuck the keys beside them so they are distracted, then call again and get a response. Sometimes, it's all I have to stop them from gobbling up Elk bonbon's! Keys are good for lots of things. :-D


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Here's the photo of it xx


That's nice Purple, I see it's deeper so the roots can get down well, easy on your back too. Love your pottery, makes a beautiful accent! Thank you for taking the time to show me what the vegtrug is!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


Awwwww! Sweet Dreams Bentley!


----------



## Islander

LondonChris said:


> He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


Beautiful Muffs Chris! I once bought a sewing machine from a lady that was bipolar. The machine was in perfect shape, it was hardly used. It's owner liked to fill bobbins and look at the colours. It came with close to 100 bobbins, all full ! Perhaps sewing machine bobbins would work for muffs as well !


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Oh no, not central heating on at the end of May?!!! Hope it warms up for you soon love. Raining here now, it's been grey all day but I got all my net curtains washed, ironed and put up again, windows and surrounds all washed first of course!!


My windows need cleaning too please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady

How on earth did we get to page 403?

I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!

I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


Aw bless.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


I was just wondering this morning when you were back and hey presto you appear. Glad you enjoyed your holiday. xx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


Of course you are missed Saxy, it wouldn't be the same without you! hugs! Trish


----------



## PurpleFi

Welcome home Janet. X


----------



## RookieRetiree

Is anyone watching the Outlander series? I've just started with season one, episode one and the main actress is in front of a store window and mentioned not ever having "something". I can't quite tell what the something is - can anyone help?


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


So pleased you had a good holiday, I look forward to hearing about your time away. We have missed you! Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


Those look great, Chris! Well done!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


Such a sweet guy!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> My windows need cleaning too please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mine do, too!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I was just wondering this morning when you were back and hey presto you appear. Glad you enjoyed your holiday. xx


Me, too, Saxy!  xxxooo


----------



## linkan

LondonChris said:


> He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


I have to admit i love these , but i dont know what they are used for ? 
I missed something somewhere lol

I saw a pattern for a hat that reminded me of these , they had all the extra little tidbits added in two rows around it , so cute ..

I just finished a hat for our cousins new baby , her first girl !!


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Is anyone watching the Outlander series? I've just started with season one, episode one and the main actress is in front of a store window and mentioned not ever having "something". I can't quite tell what the something is - can anyone help?


I love that show! I'm watching season 2 now but went back to the 1st episode of season 1 to see if I could figure it out for you. She's saying she has never owned a vase.  xxxooo


----------



## linkan

And i saw this pic and realized i have nearly no polish left on my finger LOL ...


----------



## Miss Pam

linkan said:


> I have to admit i love these , but i dont know what they are used for ?
> I missed something somewhere lol
> 
> I saw a pattern for a hat that reminded me of these , they had all the extra little tidbits added in two rows around it , so cute ..
> 
> I just finished a hat for our cousins new baby , her first girl !!


Great hat, Linky!  xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Miss Pam said:


> Great hat, Linky!  xxxooo


Thanks


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> I love that show! I'm watching season 2 now but went back to the 1st episode of season 1 to see if I could figure it out for you. She's saying she has never owned a vase.  xxxooo


Okay...that makes sense. I thought it sounded like "bar" like bar of soap, but that didn't make sense, then I thought maybe "bath" - in never had a bathtub-had to always wash up from a basin...but that didn't seem right either. Now, I'll have to go back to the beginning-I interrupted the episode last night when I went to bed, so I'll start over from the beginning. I'll have to train my ears better as I get used to the accents. Thanks so much.

P.S. Of course; I've got it: we say vase with a long a sound - versus pronunciation like "vaaz" as you do, so that's probably what threw me off.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Okay...that makes sense. I thought it sounded like "bar" like bar of soap, but that didn't make sense, then I thought maybe "bath" - in never had a bathtub-had to always wash up from a basin...but that didn't seem right either. Now, I'll have to go back to the beginning-I interrupted the episode last night when I went to bed, so I'll start over from the beginning. I'll have to train my ears better as I get used to the accents. Thanks so much.
> 
> P.S. Of course; I've got it: we say vase with a long a sound - versus pronunciation like "vaaz" as you do, so that's probably what threw me off.


Right. She was saying it as the English do with the "vaaz" pronunciation. When we were over there visiting those dear ladies, I found it quite easy to slip into saying my "a's" that way.  xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning everyone. It's a beautiful sunny day. Spending time with the family again today. My DD's partner has gone to watch silly men racing round a track on bikes( his sons words). I shall watch DH play trains. I also have to go through my DD's wardrobe & see what I can alter for her. She has lost nearly 6 stone now so nothing fits her. She recently had her birthday & has new clothes but I like a challenge! Have a good day whatever you are going to do. 🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞🌞


Wow ....... 6 stone, that is just over 38kgs, that is an excellent achievement, well done and congratulations, to your dad. xxoo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I think I am going to lobby Parliament for an extra day in the week called Myday so I can catch up on all the things I haven't had time to do in the rest of the week. x


Sounds like a great idea, but I think the government here would be more likely to remove a day, and tell us to work longer hours. ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He just loves the garden and is learning how to play his own version of football.


I think Bentley and Mint would make great friends ........ Mint just loves having her ball kicked all around our yard, so she can chase it. She usually has one ball in her mouth, and often uses that one as a bat, to help get the thrown ball to where she wants it. We have to call time on her, especially in the summer time; because she will keep chasing the ball until she drops from exhaustion, or burns her feet on the extremely hot ground!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Happy new eek girls. Its sunny and 12CI thought we might have started our new software today. I'm glad we are still normal. Have a great day.


I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You are quite right, gks are the best medicine and I prescribe as many visits as possible for your DH - and you!!! xxx


And I will second that!!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I want to say something else for them to fiddle with but I darent :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now Susan .............


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> When I had my first baby, visitors viewed them in their bassinets behind glass. She was very dark haired and eyed with tanned skin. I'd point her out... and it turned out it wasn't my baby, it was the "Wong baby"... get it! So a few days later I go back and look again, visitor say's "oh isn't she lovely... I pipe up, oh no thats not mine, that's the Wong baby, and sure enough she was mine. It was the "White/ right" baby this time! The Wong baby had gone home.. dense Mom huh?


When my second dd was born, there was a young aboriginal girl in the next bed, and she had a boy, when our babies were brought into us, the nurse handed me this very dark complexioned baby, and the light complexioned baby went to the aboriginal girl. We both looked at each other, then at our babies, and both of us questioned if we had the correct baby; but we did ........ we were both amazed, but aboriginal babies are born with very pale skin, and on!y darken up once they begin to be out in the sun. My daughter just naturally had dark skin, because of my ancestry. We all saw the numerous side, but I don't think it would be seen !like that now! 😕


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh no, not central heating on at the end of May?!!! Hope it warms up for you soon love. Raining here now, it's been grey all day but I got all my net curtains washed, ironed and put up again, windows and surrounds all washed first of course!!


Of course! I would not have thought any different. :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Oh, I like that one, it'll go with the nuts!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


And bolts and screws, and a few small screwdrivers, perhaps.


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Judi, you sure are talented! It's like you know braille for the sighted! It sure does define your weather moment to moment! xox to you!


I would love to accept the praise for doing this, but those emojis are available for free download on the Android play store, not sure if it is available for the Apple tablets and phones though.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


And they drop off to sleep so quickly too, wish I could do that!!! 😩


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris and everyone for your ideas. Much better than gs2 and Mr P who came up with hammer, chisel and saw!


You could actually do that, if there were some very small toy ones available. 😀


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


Oh come on now ........... how could we not miss a character like you!!!!!! Of course you were missed! ⊙▃⊙ ⊙▃⊙ ⊙▃⊙


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I have to admit i love these , but i dont know what they are used for ?
> I missed something somewhere lol
> 
> I saw a pattern for a hat that reminded me of these , they had all the extra little tidbits added in two rows around it , so cute ..
> 
> I just finished a hat for our cousins new baby , her first girl !!


That is a beautiful hat ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> And i saw this pic and realized i have nearly no polish left on my finger LOL ...


I don't know how people can keep nail polish on their fingernails, I have given up trying (apart from the fact that I do not like the feel of the polish on my nails, it makes my nails feel cold, and dead - so I just don't wear any at all, it feels much nicer! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I think Bentley and Mint would make great friends ........ Mint just loves having her ball kicked all around our yard, so she can chase it. She usually has one ball in her mouth, and often uses that one as a bat, to help get the thrown ball to where she wants it. We have to call time on her, especially in the summer time; because she will keep chasing the ball until she drops from exhaustion, or burns her feet on the extremely hot ground!


Bentley could teach Mint how to fall in the pond to cool her feet.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning, so anything could happen and it probably will!

Bentley decided 5 am was a good time to wake us up and once we were wide awake he went back to sleep. He is now in the garden chasing jays, at least he is not near the pond.

Had a good time with the gks yesterday, LM did most of the dinner by herself, she made snitzel for the meat eaters and salmon for DD and me. She is really turning into a very capable chef.

Hope everyone has a good week and I'll catch you later, xxx


----------



## jinx

Oh dear. At least you got it RIGHT when you went home. 


Islander said:


> When I had my first baby, visitors viewed them in their bassinets behind glass. She was very dark haired and eyed with tanned skin. I'd point her out... and it turned out it wasn't my baby, it was the "Wong baby"... get it! So a few days later I go back and look again, visitor say's "oh isn't she lovely... I pipe up, oh no thats not mine, that's the Wong baby, and sure enough she was mine. It was the "White/ right" baby this time! The Wong baby had gone home.. dense Mom huh?


----------



## jinx

I agree. I use things with rougher texture. Replace the lace with twine and use rope to attach gadgets.


Miss Pam said:


> That looks great and I like Londy's ideas and keys.  xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Have you ever knit those tiny music buttons into your muffs? I have done that. The cost would mount up for all you make. I did this for a friends parent and it was a big hit with them.


PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Chris and everyone for your ideas. Much better than gs2 and Mr P who came up with hammer, chisel and saw!


----------



## jinx

Welcome home. Hoping you had a spectacular time.


SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


----------



## jinx

83 pounds lost is a job well done. Good luck redoing things that much.


Xiang said:


> Wow ....... 6 stone, that is just over 38kgs, that is an excellent achievement, well done and congratulations, to your dad. xxoo


----------



## jinx

Good early morning from my little corner of the world. I got up at 1:30 this a.m. How I miss the days of being able to sleep until the alarm went off. Looking on the bright side staying up 19 hours a day gives me lots of time to knit and play.
We had a ton of visitors over the weekend. It seemed family, friends, and neighbors thought our place was the place to be. It was nice to have everyone drop in.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. Its dull out there. S and B today. and DH is doing a job on Grandad keiths car, Or will e, anyway.


----------



## martina

I VE had a great weekend. Went into London to hear my son in a concert. It was about Love and Loss. He had a couple of solos. Went back to their house for the night then into town for brunch. They went off to another rehearsal, I came back here, met my son for coffee and bought some whilte cotton yarn at Hobbbycraft. Then a shower and change and out for a meal with both sons and their partners. I was shattered when I got back and will spend today recovering I think. 
I caught up on here last night but was too sleepy to post. 
I thought of some things for Purple's men's twiddle muffs, string, watch strap, bits of chain, paper clips. 
Bentley would be great at football with his four feet , however the rules would depend on what he felt like at that moment. All have as good a day as possible.


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> And i saw this pic and realized i have nearly no polish left on my finger LOL ...


Too much knitting? :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Creative Chaos here this morning, so anything could happen and it probably will!
> 
> Bentley decided 5 am was a good time to wake us up and once we were wide awake he went back to sleep. He is now in the garden chasing jays, at least he is not near the pond.
> 
> Had a good time with the gks yesterday, LM did most of the dinner by herself, she made snitzel for the meat eaters and salmon for DD and me. She is really turning into a very capable chef.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week and I'll catch you later, xxx


She's got a good teacher! Wish my GSs had an interest in cooking, I have tried. I loved cooking with my girls when they were little. Sorry about your alarm call, must admit that's one thing I don't miss since we lost our cats.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Wow ....... 6 stone, that is just over 38kgs, that is an excellent achievement, well done and congratulations, to your dad. xxoo


It's my daughter that lost the weight, I am so proud of her.


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it's a beautiful day here. Going to fill up my washing lines today! Nothing else planned but I never know until that phone rings! Have a good day everyone. Love to you all


----------



## Barn-dweller

Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> I don't know how people can keep nail polish on their fingernails, I have given up trying (apart from the fact that I do not like the feel of the polish on my nails, it makes my nails feel cold, and dead - so I just don't wear any at all, it feels much nicer! ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I prefer my nails when polished as it adds to their strength. They are a mess on their own. I do wear rubber gloves when I have my hands in water, but still each polish only lasts about 4 days before starting to chip, etc. I know so many ladies who go every week for a manicure, but it seems like such a waste as it's $30 each week. I try not to let my nails grow too long since I'm on the computer and calculator so much.


----------



## jinx

Oh dear, I do hope you recover quickly! It sounds like a perfectly awful disease. I hope it is catching through the internet.


Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> Beautiful Muffs Chris! I once bought a sewing machine from a lady that was bipolar. The machine was in perfect shape, it was hardly used. It's owner liked to fill bobbins and look at the colours. It came with close to 100 bobbins, all full ! Perhaps sewing machine bobbins would work for muffs as well !


Oh yes, that's a great idea!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> My windows need cleaning too please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


It's taken me six months to get round to cleaning mine!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


Hello new lady!! :lol: Of course we missed you but so glad you had a good time, I think you really needed that, don't we all!?? xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Oh dear, I do hope you recover quickly! It sounds like a perfectly awful disease. I hope it is catching through the internet.


I hope you meant not catching, it is very nasty and not recommended. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> It's taken me six months to get round to cleaning mine!! :lol:


That was quick. :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> And i saw this pic and realized i have nearly no polish left on my finger LOL ...


It's a lovely colour though and I love the cute little hat!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Miss Pam said:


> Right. She was saying it as the English do with the "vaaz" pronunciation. When we were over there visiting those dear ladies, I found it quite easy to slip into saying my "a's" that way.  xxxooo


Pam, I was surprised by how little accent you seemed to have, but loved hearing it!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Bentley could teach Mint how to fall in the pond to cool her feet.


Only after they have gotten to know each other, then raced wildly around the garden, clockwise AND anticlockwise; I think by then they would be ready to cool down in the pond .......... Mint absolutely loves water, when the gk's were little and she was a pup, we would put the pool up for the kids to cool down in during the summer months, and she would be trying to get in the pool as well, but she was too small to climb in by herself. Any time there is any water in a large enough container, we would find her relaxing (read that as playing and splashing) in the water, and not wanting to get out. 😄😄😄


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> I VE had a great weekend. Went into London to hear my son in a concert. It was about Love and Loss. He had a couple of solos. Went back to their house for the night then into town for brunch. They went off to another rehearsal, I came back here, met my son for coffee and bought some whilte cotton yarn at Hobbbycraft. Then a shower and change and out for a meal with both sons and their partners. I was shattered when I got back and will spend today recovering I think.
> I caught up on here last night but was too sleepy to post.
> I thought of some things for Purple's men's twiddle muffs, string, watch strap, bits of chain, paper clips.
> Bentley would be great at football with his four feet , however the rules would depend on what he felt like at that moment. All have as good a day as possible.


Sounds like a lovely, exciting weekend, lovely that you see both your sons, mine is in New Zealand


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


Don't forget to clean your windows!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It's my daughter that lost the weight, I am so proud of her.


That is one error from autocorrect that I didn't catch, I really did put dd, but autocorrect changed it. Your daughter must be floating up around cloud 9, or higher, I would be stoked if I could just lose about 10kg - but nothing is shifting, unfortunately! 😠😢


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's a beautiful day here. Going to fill up my washing lines today! Nothing else planned but I never know until that phone rings! Have a good day everyone. Love to you all


I have had a wonderful, relaxing day; and I have done very little except for crocheting more of Miss C's blanket. I want to make it as close to the size of a single bed - if I don't get fed up with it before I get to the wanted size. The child won't care either way, but I am also thinking of giving it next Sunday, when we go visiting ................ then perhaps add some more to it at a later time.

We had a little bit of a scare today, with our little old man Andre, I'm not sure if he is 12 or 13, but either way he is very old. After he had his medications this morning, he wanted to go outside; but when he tried to walk, he couldn't move his back legs, and his little tail was tucked right up between his legs and he looked ssssoooo sad. I had to pick him up and take home outside, and when he did his business, he couldn't even lift his leg like he usually does; so I just took him back inside, and he sat in my lap for most of the day. Happily, he is showing signs of feeling much better, and his tail was halfway to what it usually is. We will need to keep an eye on him now, so that we can see if he begins to have continuous problems 😯😦


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


OH NO ......... It seriously sounds like you are NESTING!!! Is there something we need to know ........... or have you been aging rapidly in reverse? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I prefer my nails when polished as it adds to their strength. They are a mess on their own. I do wear rubber gloves when I have my hands in water, but still each polish only lasts about 4 days before starting to chip, etc. I know so many ladies who go every week for a manicure, but it seems like such a waste as it's $30 each week. I try not to let my nails grow too long since I'm on the computer and calculator so much.


As a nurse for forty odd years, nail polish was not allowed to be worn whilst working, I also have not worn makeup very often, because I dont like the feel of it on my face. One day when some of my girls were teens, they convinced me to put some nail polish on, so we did my nails. I left the polish on until the next day, but because I was working that afternoon it had to be removed, then I noticed that the polish was already lifting along all the edges, and I was able to remove the polish in one go, and I then had a colored polish print of each of my nails, because all of them were so easy to take off; but I really do not like the polish on my nails. I have a HUGE problems with different textures, affecting me in many different ways, but I just keep on keeping on, and have as little as possible to do with the things that affect my sense of touch! So it is all good. 😄


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It's taken me six months to get round to cleaning mine!! :lol:


When we first moved into this house, our windows weren't washed for 2 years, I was heavily pregnant with dd5, and dh was working 6 dad a week, so I didn't push him to wash them either. We began to notice that the house seemed to be rather dark inside, we actually needed to put lights on, even when our heavy curtains were fully open! :shock: :shock: 
So we came to the unusual conclusion of the windows might perhaps be dirty. 😮😎 Then on checking the windows, by finger swipe, we found that it was a wonder any light came through our windows at all ........ anyway, the gist of this is ........... our windows finally got washed, and I was majorly amazed that none of them broke, so now we try to wash them at least once annually. 😄


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Don't forget to clean your windows!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


I can't reach. :thumbdown:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> OH NO ......... It seriously sounds like you are NESTING!!! Is there something we need to know ........... or have you been aging rapidly in reverse? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


Oh God I hope not, mind you it would be another immaculate conception and nearly 20 years too late.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Oh God I hope not, mind you it would be another immaculate conception and nearly 20 years too late.


You could be rich if it was!😀


----------



## Xiang

This is a "Hello and Good Night" to all who have woken, and are online, as I am now off to bed, so that hopefully I can wake at an earlier time, and not sleep half the night away. Have a great day everyone xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> 83 pounds lost is a job well done. Good luck redoing things that much.


Ditto from me, Chris. Well done to your DD.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


Busy morning. I hope you get that you time this afternoon.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Pam, I was surprised by how little accent you seemed to have, but loved hearing it!! xxx


We on the West Coast don't seem to have much of an accent (at leadt we don't think we do).  I loved the English, Scottish and Irish accents we heard while traveling to those countries. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Sounds like a lovely, exciting weekend, lovely that you see both your sons, mine is in New Zealand


Ditto from me, Martina.


----------



## jinx

Oh, I needed to catch it very badly. I did get a touch of it and did laundry and vacuuming. Now I feel guilty about the windows so at least one will be washed today.


Barn-dweller said:


> I hope you meant not catching, it is very nasty and not recommended. :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have had a wonderful, relaxing day; and I have done very little except for crocheting more of Miss C's blanket. I want to make it as close to the size of a single bed - if I don't get fed up with it before I get to the wanted size. The child won't care either way, but I am also thinking of giving it next Sunday, when we go visiting ................ then perhaps add some more to it at a later time.
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare today, with our little old man Andre, I'm not sure if he is 12 or 13, but either way he is very old. After he had his medications this morning, he wanted to go outside; but when he tried to walk, he couldn't move his back legs, and his little tail was tucked right up between his legs and he looked ssssoooo sad. I had to pick him up and take home outside, and when he did his business, he couldn't even lift his leg like he usually does; so I just took him back inside, and he sat in my lap for most of the day. Happily, he is showing signs of feeling much better, and his tail was halfway to what it usually is. We will need to keep an eye on him now, so that we can see if he begins to have continuous problems 😯😦


Poor Andre, I hope it turns out that maybe his joints just got stiff and he is ok, cuddles from me! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> When we first moved into this house, our windows weren't washed for 2 years, I was heavily pregnant with dd5, and dh was working 6 dad a week, so I didn't push him to wash them either. We began to notice that the house seemed to be rather dark inside, we actually needed to put lights on, even when our heavy curtains were fully open! :shock: :shock:
> So we came to the unusual conclusion of the windows might perhaps be dirty. 😮😎 Then on checking the windows, by finger swipe, we found that it was a wonder any light came through our windows at all ........ anyway, the gist of this is ........... our windows finally got washed, and I was majorly amazed that none of them broke, so now we try to wash them at least once annually. 😄


I bet you were dazzled! It is surprising how these things can build up so slowly that we don't notice, my room definitely looks brighter now!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I can't reach. :thumbdown:


Good excuse, you are excused!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Oh, I needed to catch it very badly. I did get a touch of it and did laundry and vacuuming. Now I feel guilty about the windows so at least one will be washed today.


Is that down to me? Sorreeeee!! x


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:23 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Slow warm start to the morning. This would be a great day to go to the beach. 
We've been entertained by fireworks for the last 2 nights, and yesterday nature set off fireworks too. We had a great thunderstorm, really dark clouds and lightning, not much rain. 
The gardens have been mostly planted for this year. I have to go back next weekend to get my heucheras. I saw a lemon-lime one and a firecracker one that I want to get.
And I got to sit and knit by the car while DD went plant shopping.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Oh, I needed to catch it very badly. I did get a touch of it and did laundry and vacuuming. Now I feel guilty about the windows so at least one will be washed today.


Don't feel guilty about the windows. They'll get washed eventually. I've got no excuse, the windows tilt in so they're easy to get to both sides.


----------



## nitz8catz

Miss Pam said:


> We on the West Coast don't seem to have much of an accent (at leadt we don't think we do).  I loved the English, Scottish and Irish accents we heard while traveling to those countries. xxxooo


You need to go to Newfoundland where you can hear ALL those accents at the same time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> As a nurse for forty odd years, nail polish was not allowed to be worn whilst working, I also have not worn makeup very often, because I dont like the feel of it on my face. One day when some of my girls were teens, they convinced me to put some nail polish on, so we did my nails. I left the polish on until the next day, but because I was working that afternoon it had to be removed, then I noticed that the polish was already lifting along all the edges, and I was able to remove the polish in one go, and I then had a colored polish print of each of my nails, because all of them were so easy to take off; but I really do not like the polish on my nails. I have a HUGE problems with different textures, affecting me in many different ways, but I just keep on keeping on, and have as little as possible to do with the things that affect my sense of touch! So it is all good. 😄


I had a lady in the mall buff my nails once and I liked that effect. I just didn't want to pay the amount that she wanted for the product. I've never had nail polish on for more than a day. It just never looked the way that I wanted, even when someone else did it.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I have had a wonderful, relaxing day; and I have done very little except for crocheting more of Miss C's blanket. I want to make it as close to the size of a single bed - if I don't get fed up with it before I get to the wanted size. The child won't care either way, but I am also thinking of giving it next Sunday, when we go visiting ................ then perhaps add some more to it at a later time.
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare today, with our little old man Andre, I'm not sure if he is 12 or 13, but either way he is very old. After he had his medications this morning, he wanted to go outside; but when he tried to walk, he couldn't move his back legs, and his little tail was tucked right up between his legs and he looked ssssoooo sad. I had to pick him up and take home outside, and when he did his business, he couldn't even lift his leg like he usually does; so I just took him back inside, and he sat in my lap for most of the day. Happily, he is showing signs of feeling much better, and his tail was halfway to what it usually is. We will need to keep an eye on him now, so that we can see if he begins to have continuous problems 😯😦


I hope Andre is doing better.
If it turns out to be his joints, try powdered shark cartiledge. My mum's guy used that with his older cat and it worked wonders.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is one error from autocorrect that I didn't catch, I really did put dd, but autocorrect changed it. Your daughter must be floating up around cloud 9, or higher, I would be stoked if I could just lose about 10kg - but nothing is shifting, unfortunately! 😠😢


Everything is shifting on me, downward :wink:


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang wrote:
Wow ....... 6 stone, that is just over 38kgs, that is an excellent achievement, well done and congratulations, to your dad. xxoo



LondonChris said:


> It's my daughter that lost the weight, I am so proud of her.


That is quite an achievement. Good for her.


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> She's got a good teacher! Wish my GSs had an interest in cooking, I have tried. I loved cooking with my girls when they were little. Sorry about your alarm call, must admit that's one thing I don't miss since we lost our cats.


My Bella-kitty hasn't figured out that I don't need waking on the weekends or vacations. At least she will go back to sleep if I feed her. Then I can too.


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan wrote:
And i saw this pic and realized i have nearly no polish left on my finger LOL ...



 LondonChris said:


> Too much knitting? :thumbup:


Not possible


----------



## nitz8catz

martina said:


> I VE had a great weekend. Went into London to hear my son in a concert. It was about Love and Loss. He had a couple of solos. Went back to their house for the night then into town for brunch. They went off to another rehearsal, I came back here, met my son for coffee and bought some whilte cotton yarn at Hobbbycraft. Then a shower and change and out for a meal with both sons and their partners. I was shattered when I got back and will spend today recovering I think.
> I caught up on here last night but was too sleepy to post.
> I thought of some things for Purple's men's twiddle muffs, string, watch strap, bits of chain, paper clips.
> Bentley would be great at football with his four feet , however the rules would depend on what he felt like at that moment. All have as good a day as possible.


I could see him with all four feet around the ball.  Good luck getting it away from him.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> You could actually do that, if there were some very small toy ones available. 😀


I"ve got a mini screwdriver where you push up each bit until it locks in place. That might work if it could be attached.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> When my second dd was born, there was a young aboriginal girl in the next bed, and she had a boy, when our babies were brought into us, the nurse handed me this very dark complexioned baby, and the light complexioned baby went to the aboriginal girl. We both looked at each other, then at our babies, and both of us questioned if we had the correct baby; but we did ........ we were both amazed, but aboriginal babies are born with very pale skin, and on!y darken up once they begin to be out in the sun. My daughter just naturally had dark skin, because of my ancestry. We all saw the numerous side, but I don't think it would be seen !like that now! 😕


DD was born with dark skin and black hair. Within 6 months (mid-winter) she had blonde fuzz for hair and was very pale. She always tanned beautifully in the summer when she was little.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Sounds like a great idea, but I think the government here would be more likely to remove a day, and tell us to work longer hours. ಠ_ಠ


We have standby at my work, so they can make us babysit the machines while we are NOT at work. :evil:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> You could be rich if it was!😀


I don,t think I could cope at my age, I love my bed too much.💤💤💤


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Busy morning. I hope you get that you time this afternoon.  xxxooo


Yes had a lazy afternoon knitting and watching TV. :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I have to admit i love these , but i dont know what they are used for ?
> I missed something somewhere lol
> 
> I saw a pattern for a hat that reminded me of these , they had all the extra little tidbits added in two rows around it , so cute ..
> 
> I just finished a hat for our cousins new baby , her first girl !!


Nice hat Linky.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good excuse, you are excused!!


Thank you. :lol:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Is that down to me? Sorreeeee!! x


Yes it's all your fault. :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> How on earth did we get to page 403?
> 
> I'm back, and I hope to get time to catch up tomorrow. I was unable to get wifi except for a few minutes while I was away. I hope you didn't miss me too desperately!! Or, come to that, forget me!
> 
> I had a lovely holiday but I am glad to be home, even if I did have to have the boys from the minute I got home to a short while ago.


Admin's working on the new software and hasn't noticed.
I'm glad you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## nitz8catz

I think it's time for me to get off the computer and make tea.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> You need to go to Newfoundland where you can hear ALL those accents at the same time.


I would love that!!!  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes had a lazy afternoon knitting and watching TV. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:23 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Slow warm start to the morning. This would be a great day to go to the beach.
> We've been entertained by fireworks for the last 2 nights, and yesterday nature set off fireworks too. We had a great thunderstorm, really dark clouds and lightning, not much rain.
> The gardens have been mostly planted for this year. I have to go back next weekend to get my heucheras. I saw a lemon-lime one and a firecracker one that I want to get.
> And I got to sit and knit by the car while DD went plant shopping.


So glad you had a great weekend, it sounds lovely! I hope your heucheras do well, sounds like a nice colour combo!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Andre is doing better.
> If it turns out to be his joints, try powdered shark cartiledge. My mum's guy used that with his older cat and it worked wonders.


I wonder if it works for humans!!?


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> I don,t think I could cope at my age, I love my bed too much.💤💤💤


Same here, I'm still getting over having my baby GS for nearly 24hrs last week.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> So glad you had a great weekend, it sounds lovely! I hope your heucheras do well, sounds like a nice colour combo!!


Found some heucheras at the flower garden so guess they do grow here. I'll be looking for them when we go to our local nursery. Not like your garden centers, but very
nice.
http://www.pesches.com/


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. I havent got the heating on tonight. The sun is shining through my window. I went to Stitch and B today and started the right front of a babies cardigan, Ive finished it tonight. Ive oly got to sew it up. I now have 2 wips ready for sewing. I hope youve all had a good day.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Morning everyone from a cloudy Wales. I think I woke up with something serious (hope I can get over it quickly) but my 'me' day isn't quite working out right yet. Workman arrived at 8 so we were up early, for us,. DH went off to a funeral at 9.15 and since then I have changed the bed, dusted and hoovered upstairs and the lounge and dining room downstairs. Washed the sheets and cooked tomorrow's potatoes so I can sauté them. I have just sat down and had a fried egg butty and am catching up on my e-mails. Hopefully I will have recovered by this afternoon and can sit and knit. Enjoy yourselves. xxx


Sounds like you could have a fever..... :XD:


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> But not how to behave yourselves? :lol: :lol: :lol:


only when someone is looking!


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I have had a wonderful, relaxing day; and I have done very little except for crocheting more of Miss C's blanket. I want to make it as close to the size of a single bed - if I don't get fed up with it before I get to the wanted size. The child won't care either way, but I am also thinking of giving it next Sunday, when we go visiting ................ then perhaps add some more to it at a later time.
> 
> We had a little bit of a scare today, with our little old man Andre, I'm not sure if he is 12 or 13, but either way he is very old. After he had his medications this morning, he wanted to go outside; but when he tried to walk, he couldn't move his back legs, and his little tail was tucked right up between his legs and he looked ssssoooo sad. I had to pick him up and take home outside, and when he did his business, he couldn't even lift his leg like he usually does; so I just took him back inside, and he sat in my lap for most of the day. Happily, he is showing signs of feeling much better, and his tail was halfway to what it usually is. We will need to keep an eye on him now, so that we can see if he begins to have continuous problems 😯😦


Judi...check he hasnt had a little stroke. My Heidi had a few little strokes and it was just like that.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to have to look for that one and see if it is available over here.


It is Spanish, and to be called Rioja it has to come from the right region - like Champagne does. I don't know how well it travels. I don't wish to sound like an officianado but it is kept in oak barrels for years so has that texture, and a hint of vanilla. Very full blooded.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> It is Spanish, and to be called Rioja it has to come from the right region - like Champagne does. I don't know how well it travels. I don't wish to sound like an officianado but it is kept in oak barrels for years so has that texture, and a hint of vanilla. Very full blooded.


Hello my Saxy. I'm pleased you had a good time with your friends. Well, lets face it, when do we ever NOT have a good time with friends.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> So glad you had a great weekend, it sounds lovely! I hope your heucheras do well, sounds like a nice colour combo!!


From me, too, Nitzi!


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I havent got the heating on tonight. The sun is shining through my window. I went to Stitch and B today and started the right front of a babies cardigan, Ive finished it tonight. Ive oly got to sew it up. I now have 2 wips ready for sewing. I hope youve all had a good day.


Well done on finishing up those baby cardigan.  xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

jinx said:


> Morning. We are having the most beautiful weather. I was so fortunate to be outdoors and soak up the rays yesterday. Relaxing in the sunshine with family and friends is good for the soul. Being in the fresh air for hours also makes for a good nights sleep. I am planning a repeat day today. I hope my plans work out.


I wanted to sit and knit or crochet ..I'm doing one of each...but need to empty boxes so I sat in the storage building and went through 8 boxes. Found nice plates, some perfume..does channel #5 stop smelling nice with time?, cross stitch kits and unpainted wood..I do tole painting...it's like a treasure hunt but with junk in between...3 Lady Sunbeam electric razors,two brand new. Mom must have liked them. I am a bit tired tonight. I need to put in a small laundry load. Back soon.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We on the West Coast don't seem to have much of an accent (at leadt we don't think we do).  I loved the English, Scottish and Irish accents we heard while traveling to those countries. xxxooo


How long were you in UK for? We still haven't decided on the length of time we will be there, but at this point I think it will be 3 weeks; and we will fit in whatever we can!

I think as far as accents in Australia go, it depends on level of education, which part of the country people are from, and finally how speech was taught by parents and grand parents. I think my accent (or lack of) is due to not only my grandmother, and father; but also my genetic mix. The one daughter who wasn't raised by me has the same accent as my family have, and she was raised in Thailand for the first 4 years of her life, then on the East Coast of Australia after that. She didn't return to SA, until she was an adult - I expected her to sound totally different to me, and my family, but she speaks exactly as we do. Well that is my theory anyway
( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Poor Andre, I hope it turns out that maybe his joints just got stiff and he is ok, cuddles from me! xxx


Thanks June, he is as full of energy today, as a little old man can be, so all of this cuddles yesterday, were very helpful for him. He is only active for a short time now, then he will come and rest for a bit, then have another active session. We will just keep a check on him, until the time comes, and do what needs to be done - if that is the case!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I bet you were dazzled! It is surprising how these things can build up so slowly that we don't notice, my room definitely looks brighter now!


I think we must have been, I think even the kids noticed. 😀😂


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 10:23 am EST and 18'C (64'F). Slow warm start to the morning. This would be a great day to go to the beach.
> We've been entertained by fireworks for the last 2 nights, and yesterday nature set off fireworks too. We had a great thunderstorm, really dark clouds and lightning, not much rain.
> The gardens have been mostly planted for this year. I have to go back next weekend to get my heucheras. I saw a lemon-lime one and a firecracker one that I want to get.
> And I got to sit and knit by the car while DD went plant shopping.


The firecracker one sounds interesting!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I had a lady in the mall buff my nails once and I liked that effect. I just didn't want to pay the amount that she wanted for the product. I've never had nail polish on for more than a day. It just never looked the way that I wanted, even when someone else did it.


I will agree with you there, polish on my nails never looked as good as it was spruked about, and I much prefer natural nails.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I hope Andre is doing better.
> If it turns out to be his joints, try powdered shark cartiledge. My mum's guy used that with his older cat and it worked wonders.


Hmmm, might look into that, and give it a try. It can't hurt him!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Everything is shifting on me, downward :wink:


Oh dear, that wouldn't be helpful either!😱


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have standby at my work, so they can make us babysit the machines while we are NOT at work. :evil:


The closest to that in nursing, is being on call until the next morning ..... not fun at all, but at least nurses do get paid when they are on call!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> I don,t think I could cope at my age, I love my bed too much.💤💤💤


I do too, it is great sleeping until I wake naturally!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I wonder if it works for humans!!?


It does for some, but I think it is hit and miss, I tried it but it didn't work for me!


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Judi...check he hasnt had a little stroke. My Heidi had a few little strokes and it was just like that.


No, he didn't have a stroke, his hips hurt sometimes, and sometimes Mint bowls him over, when she is running around being crazy. He is fine today, he has had a frisky session outside, and now he is back on the lounge while he has a sleep


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!

Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.

Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


Sounds fun!


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. We have nursery pick-up today. We have major problems all around us today as the tunnel (Blackwall) has been closed. It's a major route to north London, the City & beyond. Our road is full of cars, lots tooting their horns, why do they do that, it's not going to make the traffic go faster. I think we are going to have to find a way through somehow, trouble is the road with the hole is still closed too. It's fun living in London sometimes!! That's the end of my moaning, I'm off to drink tea in the garden. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. Its a dull morning and 12C. The sun is supposed to come this afernoon. I'll be at the over 60's so I might miss it!Hope you are all ok.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


If you want some ideas for you sea scenes take a look at red heart Sea Creatures throw it might give you some ideas. I did it for my friend's son in France and he loved it.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny Wales. I have recovered from my fever of yesterday and am now back to normal (well as much as I ever will be). Have a nasty feeling we will be grass cutting this afternoon so am conserving my energy this morning. Dinner is all ready (duck curry) so will settle down, catch up and do some knitting this morning. See you later, enjoy the sunshine, it might be Summer. xx


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I wanted to sit and knit or crochet ..I'm doing one of each...but need to empty boxes so I sat in the storage building and went through 8 boxes. Found nice plates, some perfume..does channel #5 stop smelling nice with time?, cross stitch kits and unpainted wood..I do tole painting...it's like a treasure hunt but with junk in between...3 Lady Sunbeam electric razors,two brand new. Mom must have liked them. I am a bit tired tonight. I need to put in a small laundry load. Back soon.


What a bonus, doing something that you didn't really want to do, and finding some things that you will be able to use. Chanel #5 does not lose its perfume - at least I don't think so, anyway 😊
You could possibly sell the 2 as new Sunbeam Lady Electric Razors, and keep the used one (if it would be useful for you), if not, make sure it is clean and possibly donate it somewhere, if they will take it! 
I hope you feel better when you wake again! xxxooo
Polly here is a little greeting, that will hopefully bring a smile to you!

😘{ Gooood morning! )
☁☁☁☁☁☀☁☀
☁❤❤☁❤❤☀☁
❤❤❤❤❤☀❤☀
❤❤❤❤☀❤❤☁
❤❤❤❤❤❤❤☁
☁❤❤❤❤❤☁☁
☁☀❤❤❤☁☁🎶
☀☁☁❤☁☁☁🐬
🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴🌴
( Have a nice day ♪ }😉


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


That sounds like a very interesting morning, and a wonderful sensory picture, for the nursing home. That will be wonderful for them. 
When mum went into a nursing Home, dad donated some funds to that Nursing Home, for a Snoezelum Room. That is a similar concept to the sensory picture, but in the form of lights and music. I think this concept was concieved in Sweden or Switzerland (I will check it out properly), and post correctly) This room is used for calming people with one, or another, form of Dementia when they begin to become severely upset. It works really well too, I think my mum got some benefit from it also.

Here is my search page for Sensory Therapy Rooms:-
https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

The benefits for Snoezelen or controlled multisensory environment (MSE) is a therapy for people with autism and other developmental disabilities, dementia or brain injury. It consists of placing the person in a soothing and stimulating environment, called the "Snoezelen room".

I hope this isn't too confusing for anyone!! 😊


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. We have nursery pick-up today. We have major problems all around us today as the tunnel (Blackwall) has been closed. It's a major route to north London, the City & beyond. Our road is full of cars, lots tooting their horns, why do they do that, it's not going to make the traffic go faster. I think we are going to have to find a way through somehow, trouble is the road with the hole is still closed too. It's fun living in London sometimes!! That's the end of my moaning, I'm off to drink tea in the garden. Xx


Did a water pipe burst, or was it something else that happened? A few of the capital cities here have had multiple water pipes bursting, and causing a huge amount of damage, to both the road systems, and houses in the areas that are affected. The water company denies that they are at fault, and saying that they have spent so many millions of $'s on repairs and replacements of pipes in various areas, but if that has been done, one wouldn't think that there would be no burst pipes anywhere throughout Australia, and thepublic would be not have damage caused to their properties; and not have a fight on their hands, with the water company, to get compensation for the damages. 😠


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its a dull morning and 12C. The sun is supposed to come this afernoon. I'll be at the over 60's so I might miss it!Hope you are all ok.


I hope you don't miss the showing of the sun, it looks so beautiful sometimes! 😉


----------



## Xiang

I havedone some catch up, so am now going to crochet for a while, before I head off to bed. So I will now say good night from me!!

&#9729; &#128075;&#128640; &#9729;&#9729;
&#10024; BYEBYE*
&#9729; &#10024; &#127880;
&#10024; &#9729;
&#10024;
&#10024;
&#127806;&#10024;&#128168; &#127939; &#127968;&#127970;

&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9729;&#9728;
&#128020; {Have a good day!)
( c ) &#128036; &#128036; &#128036;~&#127926;
&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#127802;&#128027;


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I wanted to sit and knit or crochet ..I'm doing one of each...but need to empty boxes so I sat in the storage building and went through 8 boxes. Found nice plates, some perfume..does channel #5 stop smelling nice with time?, cross stitch kits and unpainted wood..I do tole painting...it's like a treasure hunt but with junk in between...3 Lady Sunbeam electric razors,two brand new. Mom must have liked them. I am a bit tired tonight. I need to put in a small laundry load. Back soon.


You are still doing really well with those boxes and I think it is doing you good, so just keep putting one foot in front of the other, you'll get there. If the Chanel hasn't gone, ie evaporated then it is probably still ok. It's a perfume I used to love but lost loads of it due to not pushing the stopper right in!! :evil:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, he is as full of energy today, as a little old man can be, so all of this cuddles yesterday, were very helpful for him. He is only active for a short time now, then he will come and rest for a bit, then have another active session. We will just keep a check on him, until the time comes, and do what needs to be done - if that is the case!


Sounds like my DH!!! :lol:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> How long were you in UK for? We still haven't decided on the length of time we will be there, but at this point I think it will be 3 weeks; and we will fit in whatever we can!
> 
> I think as far as accents in Australia go, it depends on level of education, which part of the country people are from, and finally how speech was taught by parents and grand parents. I think my accent (or lack of) is due to not only my grandmother, and father; but also my genetic mix. The one daughter who wasn't raised by me has the same accent as my family have, and she was raised in Thailand for the first 4 years of her life, then on the East Coast of Australia after that. She didn't return to SA, until she was an adult - I expected her to sound totally different to me, and my family, but she speaks exactly as we do. Well that is my theory anyway
> ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


When we were in Oz, it seemed to be the townies accent was quite different to out in the country, which was much stronger and often tricky to understand. Also, in Queensland the accent was a lot stronger, even in town!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


What a great idea, like a giant twiddle muff! I bet that would go down well at a special needs school? xxx


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. We have nursery pick-up today. We have major problems all around us today as the tunnel (Blackwall) has been closed. It's a major route to north London, the City & beyond. Our road is full of cars, lots tooting their horns, why do they do that, it's not going to make the traffic go faster. I think we are going to have to find a way through somehow, trouble is the road with the hole is still closed too. It's fun living in London sometimes!! That's the end of my moaning, I'm off to drink tea in the garden. Xx


That's two days running the traffic in our area has been chaos, there was a 13 mile tail-back on the A2 yesterday and 16 miles on the M25 where the roadworks at the tunnel over-ran! Today it was a fuel spillage in the Blackwall tunnel and an overturned lorry at the Dartford crossing!!! I hope it's ok on Friday, I shall be tackling the M25 and M23 on my way to Bognor Regis with the gks!!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That sounds like a very interesting morning, and a wonderful sensory picture, for the nursing home. That will be wonderful for them.
> When mum went into a nursing Home, dad donated some funds to that Nursing Home, for a Snoezelum Room. That is a similar concept to the sensory picture, but in the form of lights and music. I think this concept was concieved in Sweden or Switzerland (I will check it out properly), and post correctly) This room is used for calming people with one, or another, form of Dementia when they begin to become severely upset. It works really well too, I think my mum got some benefit from it also.
> 
> Here is my search page for Sensory Therapy Rooms:-
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> 
> The benefits for Snoezelen or controlled multisensory environment (MSE) is a therapy for people with autism and other developmental disabilities, dementia or brain injury. It consists of placing the person in a soothing and stimulating environment, called the "Snoezelen room".
> 
> I hope this isn't too confusing for anyone!! 😊


That's very interesting and useful, thanks Judi!!


----------



## jinx

This is very interesting. Lights and music do indeed affect how people act and feel. I am thinking disco ball and music at a rock concert. It is great to know that lights and music are used for calming purposes also.


Xiang said:


> That sounds like a very interesting morning, and a wonderful sensory picture, for the nursing home. That will be wonderful for them.
> When mum went into a nursing Home, dad donated some funds to that Nursing Home, for a Snoezelum Room. That is a similar concept to the sensory picture, but in the form of lights and music. I think this concept was concieved in Sweden or Switzerland (I will check it out properly), and post correctly) This room is used for calming people with one, or another, form of Dementia when they begin to become severely upset. It works really well too, I think my mum got some benefit from it also.
> 
> Here is my search page for Sensory Therapy Rooms:-
> https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...droid-samsung&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8
> 
> The benefits for Snoezelen or controlled multisensory environment (MSE) is a therapy for people with autism and other developmental disabilities, dementia or brain injury. It consists of placing the person in a soothing and stimulating environment, called the "Snoezelen room".
> 
> I hope this isn't too confusing for anyone!! 😊


----------



## jinx

Sounds like as fun and rewarding project. Will be waiting to see updates.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Morning everyone. The sun is shining brightly thru my newly washed window. The world looks sparkling clear and fresh. We are doing things at a slower pace this week and probable next. It is okay to sit, relax, knit and converse instead of rushing about with what are really nonessential things. Yesterday we had an enjoyable day sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and light breeze. Many neighbors saw us and stopped to visit as they went about their outdoor chores. I hope today will be a repeat.


----------



## jinx

I have always had a hard thing understanding people whose accent is different than mine. It has gotten worse as I age. I cannot watch all the popular English t.v. programs as I cannot understand them. Trying to understand on the phone is even harder. I know many people have problems when calling help center and a person answers that does not have English as his first language. That is an impossible situation for me.


London Girl said:


> When we were in Oz, it seemed to be the townies accent was quite different to out in the country, which was much stronger and often tricky to understand. Also, in Queensland the accent was a lot stronger, even in town!!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Did a water pipe burst, or was it something else that happened? A few of the capital cities here have had multiple water pipes bursting, and causing a huge amount of damage, to both the road systems, and houses in the areas that are affected. The water company denies that they are at fault, and saying that they have spent so many millions of $'s on repairs and replacements of pipes in various areas, but if that has been done, one wouldn't think that there would be no burst pipes anywhere throughout Australia, and thepublic would be not have damage caused to their properties; and not have a fight on their hands, with the water company, to get compensation for the damages. 😠


The hole happened a couple of week ago, I did put on pictures. It was outside our local church. They think water has caused the trouble, there were excavations around that area many many years ago.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning everyone. The sun is shining brightly thru my newly washed window. The world looks sparkling clear and fresh. We are doing things at a slower pace this week and probable next. It is okay to sit, relax, knit and converse instead of rushing about with what are really nonessential things. Yesterday we had an enjoyable day sitting on the deck enjoying the sunshine and light breeze. Many neighbors saw us and stopped to visit as they went about their outdoor chores. I hope today will be a repeat.


Ill health and the recovery certainly wake us up to what is important in life, you are doing exactly the right thing, smell the roses!! xx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:07 pm EST and 19'C (66'F). Sunny and breezy with no humidity. I love this weather. Sitting in the sun knitting. The only thing better would be sitting beside the lake. 
I get to drive DD to the dentist this afternoon. I have just enough time to try casting on the Pfeileraupe for the KAL here on KP.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I wonder if it works for humans!!?


It should. I don't think it would hurt to try.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> Found some heucheras at the flower garden so guess they do grow here. I'll be looking for them when we go to our local nursery. Not like your garden centers, but very
> nice.
> http://www.pesches.com/


I like them because they are one of the few plants that will do well in my mostly shady yard.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. I havent got the heating on tonight. The sun is shining through my window. I went to Stitch and B today and started the right front of a babies cardigan, Ive finished it tonight. Ive oly got to sew it up. I now have 2 wips ready for sewing. I hope youve all had a good day.


You do knit fast, and beautifully.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I wanted to sit and knit or crochet ..I'm doing one of each...but need to empty boxes so I sat in the storage building and went through 8 boxes. Found nice plates, some perfume..does channel #5 stop smelling nice with time?, cross stitch kits and unpainted wood..I do tole painting...it's like a treasure hunt but with junk in between...3 Lady Sunbeam electric razors,two brand new. Mom must have liked them. I am a bit tired tonight. I need to put in a small laundry load. Back soon.


I had some Channel perfume, not #5, I don't think. It changed with age but was still nice.
It sounds like you had a nice "treasure hunt".


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The firecracker one sounds interesting!


It has a mixture of red and orange leaves.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The closest to that in nursing, is being on call until the next morning ..... not fun at all, but at least nurses do get paid when they are on call!


I get paid for standby, $38 CAD for 24 hours. Really not worth it.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


There were crocheted seahorse coasters on Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seahorse-coaster


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's bright & sunny here today. We have nursery pick-up today. We have major problems all around us today as the tunnel (Blackwall) has been closed. It's a major route to north London, the City & beyond. Our road is full of cars, lots tooting their horns, why do they do that, it's not going to make the traffic go faster. I think we are going to have to find a way through somehow, trouble is the road with the hole is still closed too. It's fun living in London sometimes!! That's the end of my moaning, I'm off to drink tea in the garden. Xx


I was amazed at how well the traffic moved around London. It would be total gridlock in Toronto, with larger cars. I think they honk because of frustration, but it doesn't help any.
Drinking tea in the garden sounds like a good idea.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its a dull morning and 12C. The sun is supposed to come this afernoon. I'll be at the over 60's so I might miss it!Hope you are all ok.


I hope you get to sit in the sun soon.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Did a water pipe burst, or was it something else that happened? A few of the capital cities here have had multiple water pipes bursting, and causing a huge amount of damage, to both the road systems, and houses in the areas that are affected. The water company denies that they are at fault, and saying that they have spent so many millions of $'s on repairs and replacements of pipes in various areas, but if that has been done, one wouldn't think that there would be no burst pipes anywhere throughout Australia, and thepublic would be not have damage caused to their properties; and not have a fight on their hands, with the water company, to get compensation for the damages. 😠


The road going out of our subdivision had the cast iron pipe replaced with a new plastic pipe that was supposed to bring more water to our area. It has leaked CONSTANTLY since they put it in. They have ended up digging it up TWICE and it still leaks. 
I think the problem is that the cast iron pipe was lower in the ground and the new plastic one is too close to the surface, and it getting more frost and movement because of it.
So if the repairs are putting in this newfangled plastic pipe, it may not be better!!


----------



## lifeline

Hi all. I've not been on much, just the usual feeling tired! I have been catching up with all the news. And in a minute off to finish the dinner. I chopped some potatoes and onions into the slow cooker and popped a beef joint on top. Now all I need to do is cook some cauliflower :-D


----------



## martina

nitz8catz said:


> There were crocheted seahorse coasters on Ravelry.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seahorse-coaster


These are lovely. Thanks for the link.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself.
I'm going to pop over to the workshop area. I read this pattern start to finish and I'm confused. The chart looks possible but her description that goes with it is as clear as mud. 
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Hi all. I've not been on much, just the usual feeling tired! I have been catching up with all the news. And in a minute off to finish the dinner. I chopped some potatoes and onions into the slow cooker and popped a beef joint on top. Now all I need to do is cook some cauliflower :-D


Slow cooker meal sounds good right now. It's so much easier than fussing over a pot on the stove.


----------



## nitz8catz

martina said:


> These are lovely. Thanks for the link.


You're welcome.


----------



## lifeline

nitz8catz said:


> Slow cooker meal sounds good right now. It's so much easier than fussing over a pot on the stove.


It is indeed!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> I have asked our local key cutting shop to save me old keys, but what other bits has Mr B given you to put on as I need some ideas for men, thanks. xxc


Washers and nuts and bolts maybe?


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It was just a normal day at the over 60's. I won.....$2.50 a pkt of fig rolls and a bottle of cordial. I gave my friend marg the cordial because she didnt win anything today. 

I have got the heating on.We cant stand the cold when the light goes down. It says its 14C. Tomorrow is forecast 9C where everyone else is in the teens. The day after I couldnt care less because I'm getting my consultation of me teeth. Remind me on!!!! Ive got a form to fill in.

I shall catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls. It was just a normal day at the over 60's. I won.....$2.50 a pkt of fig rolls and a bottle of cordial. I gave my friend marg the cordial because she didnt win anything today. 

I have got the heating on.We cant stand the cold when the light goes down. It says its 14C. Tomorrow is forecast 9C where everyone else is in the teens. The day after I couldnt care less because I'm getting my consultation of me teeth. Remind me on!!!! Ive got a form to fill in.

I shall catch up now.


----------



## binkbrice

linkan said:


> I have to admit i love these , but i dont know what they are used for ?
> I missed something somewhere lol
> 
> I saw a pattern for a hat that reminded me of these , they had all the extra little tidbits added in two rows around it , so cute ..
> 
> I just finished a hat for our cousins new baby , her first girl !!


I didn't know her name was going to be Isabella awesome so she broke from the J names!


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> I have always had a hard thing understanding people whose accent is different than mine. It has gotten worse as I age. I cannot watch all the popular English t.v. programs as I cannot understand them. Trying to understand on the phone is even harder. I know many people have problems when calling help center and a person answers that does not have English as his first language. That is an impossible situation for me.


I'm English and I cant understand some of them on TV. There seems to be a letter missing. The letter "T" gets forgotten Words that end with "T" are spoken with the "T" missing. I must tell you about when I was little and my Auntie Nellie sent me to elecution.....Yes, me! She wanted my cousin and me to speak politely and not like we came from Sunderland...I go back 60yrs. We had ths teacher called philamenia gray! she also taught the piano, at the same time. If they put a note wrong she would hit their fingers with a ruler. There was no way the old beggar was going to hit me and I didnt go for music lessons. That came later with another lady that was nice. I digress...

we went with miss grey (she never had us in the house, she used a shed in the back yard)! :shock: I remember going to Newcastle and taking an elecution exam. I had to recite. "someone" by Walter del amare. I got a certificate.

Then my cousin and me decided to play truant and spend the 3 shillings it cost for us on ice lollies and sweets. We only did it once and we were found out. We conducted a story that a man with one finger missing was roaming the streets after little girls, (we were only 6/7) so we were frightened. Of course we had no money left so that sort of let our excuse down a bit . And our mams never did believe the story about the fingerless man!!!! I think we were little devils really....Oh sweet innocence.. I was put to bad with no supper. I dont know what punishment our Christine got. Sorry for this long rant!!!!


----------



## binkbrice

I am only on page 408 but I must get moving as I am going to take my car to have the brakes checked and see what it will cost.

Michael just told me that I forgot to put my shoes on and go outside to sing "Twinkle, Twinkle little star" to the stars last night....so cute!!!


Have a wonderful day all!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a sunny Wales. I have recovered from my fever of yesterday and am now back to normal (well as much as I ever will be). Have a nasty feeling we will be grass cutting this afternoon so am conserving my energy this morning. Dinner is all ready (duck curry) so will settle down, catch up and do some knitting this morning. See you later, enjoy the sunshine, it might be Summer. xx


Glad you're feeling better, Barny.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> You are still doing really well with those boxes and I think it is doing you good, so just keep putting one foot in front of the other, you'll get there. If the Chanel hasn't gone, ie evaporated then it is probably still ok. It's a perfume I used to love but lost loads of it due to not pushing the stopper right in!! :evil:


Ditto from me, Polly. Keep at it and it will get done a bit at a time.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

We have a gloomy day here so far today, but it's supposed to get better later. I got my morning walk in, though, and a few flower pots made up, so I've at least accomplished that much so far.  Hope you all are having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> What a great idea, like a giant twiddle muff! I bet that would go down well at a special needs school? xxx


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It was just a normal day at the over 60's. I won.....$2.50 a pkt of fig rolls and a bottle of cordial. I gave my friend marg the cordial because she didnt win anything today.
> 
> I have got the heating on.We cant stand the cold when the light goes down. It says its 14C. Tomorrow is forecast 9C where everyone else is in the teens. The day after I couldnt care less because I'm getting my consultation of me teeth. Remind me on!!!! Ive got a form to fill in.
> 
> I shall catch up now.


At least you won and it was nice of you to share.  xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better, Barny.  xxxooo


There must be a slight residue left as we were out mowing lawns most of the afternoon but all done now and looking fairly tidy. Our stray sheep are still wandering round the garden enjoying their ready cut grass. If they get to my veg patch they will be in my freezer before they know it. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> There must be a slight residue left as we were out mowing lawns most of the afternoon but all done now and looking fairly tidy. Our stray sheep are still wandering round the garden enjoying their ready cut grass. If they get to my veg patch they will be in my freezer before they know it. xxx


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

All my get up and go got up and went today. Don't know why I'm feeling so crappy. Had wanted to get out to the plant nursery, but that's just not in the cards. Doing laundry and some straightening out, but not much else. I think take out Chinese food sounds good for dinner.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> All my get up and go got up and went today. Don't know why I'm feeling so crappy. Had wanted to get out to the plant nursery, but that's just not in the cards. Doing laundry and some straightening out, but not much else. I think take out Chinese food sounds good for dinner.


So sorry, Rookie, that you're not feeling well today. I sure hope you get over whatever it is really soon.  xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

I got called away again yesterday, and have had another busy day, so am now on page 357. I'll try and do some catching up!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Although large our garden is not very photogenic, mostly grass, I will go and see what I've got. Hang on a minute. Right here are a few, we've also got a wooded glade and a small wild meadow area that gets the chop once a year.


Barny your garden is lovely: so green. I wouldn't want to have to keep mowing it though. I have always wanted a wild flower meadow = and bees.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> Barny your garden is lovely: so green. I wouldn't want to have to keep mowing it though. I have always wanted a wild flower meadow = and bees.


We've got the wild meadow bit but cannot get any flowers to grow there. We've scattered thousands of seeds there but nothing comes.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Just had a quick pm chat with our jinx, not Jynx from way back but our recent newby. Her poor DH has had a very bad time with his health but is hopefully on the mend. Of course, she is very short of time at the moment but is trying to read our posts to keep in touch.
> 
> Chin-up jinx! xxxxxx


Yeah, just keep following us - I'm catching up slowly. Now reading Sunday 14th's messages. We didn't do much that day, just relaxed after the long journey the day before and settled in, then went to the garden centre next door.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Ok what's the old Archies song?


it was American. Sugar, sugar, honey honey; you are my candy girl.....


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> That sounds lovely, wish we could all go on a knitting cruise together, it would be heaven!!


wouldn't it just. Maybe.....


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I just wanted to share a picture of the afghan I just now finished for an employee of DH


that looks so warm, and lovely in royal blue.


----------



## SaxonLady

I made it to page 370. Now I have to go. Try again tomorrow. I'm not missing any!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> When we were in Oz, it seemed to be the townies accent was quite different to out in the country, which was much stronger and often tricky to understand. Also, in Queensland the accent was a lot stronger, even in town!!


You are correct, the farmers, and station people always had the really strong Strine, and the people in the towns had less of it. I think those born in SA have even less of an accent, because the settlers came here as free settlers, and most of them were either more educated, or from the "higher classes". I have often been asked which part of England I am from, even by people from my birth town. 😯 :shock: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice

Well I am about to take a hit fixing breaks and tires on my car but thanks the first time I have replaced them and have had the car for six years now so I guess it's not to bad...the kids graduation is next Satuday and we have to travel to Indianapolis so the work has to be done so we are safe!

Gotta go as I have to be up early tomorrow!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Well I am about to take a hit fixing breaks and tires on my car but thanks the first time I have replaced them and have had the car for six years now so I guess it's not to bad...the kids graduation is next Satuday and we have to travel to Indianapolis so the work has to be done so we are safe!
> 
> Gotta go as I have to be up early tomorrow!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


The engine light in our car kept coming on, and we had just had a big service done, so dh was real unhappy when he took the car in again, and was told how much it would cost - a huge amount, but it has to be done, otherwise the engine will be wrecked. It is going in tomorrow morning, and we probably won't get it back til Friday sometime. I just hope nothing else needs to be done for the next 10 years! :-(


----------



## jinx

Yes, taking care of a car is expensive. However, being safe is worth the expense.


binkbrice said:


> Well I am about to take a hit fixing breaks and tires on my car but thanks the first time I have replaced them and have had the car for six years now so I guess it's not to bad...the kids graduation is next Satuday and we have to travel to Indianapolis so the work has to be done so we are safe!
> 
> Gotta go as I have to be up early tomorrow!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


----------



## jinx

Morning everyone from my little corner of the world. We are suppose to get showers on and off all day. Our flowers and grass need the moisture. So far I like the new format. Just have to figure out how to get rid of the private message bright yellow banner after I read the message. I am looking forward to finding out how to ignore some people. Hoping to ignore some of the nastiness that happens on the main forum topics.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday. Sent some home with vegetable plants and others with wool.

Thank you Barny for the underwater quilt link. I have also had a look at Pinterest and now have loads of ideas. So far I have made a purple octopus and am in the process of making some rocks.

Judi, we have sensory light and sounds rooms in our local children's hospice and also my old school has one for their autistic pupils when they need to chill.

Mr P needs to get some more sand for bricklaying so I think we will be off to the diy centre later. We have an extra singing practice tonight as the garden party is only 3 weeks away.


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning everyone from my little corner of the world. We are suppose to get showers on and off all day. Our flowers and grass need the moisture. So far I like the new format. Just have to figure out how to get rid of the private message bright yellow banner after I read the message. I am looking forward to finding out how to ignore some people. Hoping to ignore some of the nastiness that happens on the main forum topics.


Good morning Jinx, yes getting used to the new format, so far so good. I seem to be so busy I just don't have time to check on any other part of KP. Hope you and your DH are doing ok. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good Morning from a very cool, cloudy Wales, the heat is on already. Glad we got the grass cut yesterday so I can stay in and try and finish my pullover, one armband and neckband to do. Hope you've got nicer weather wherever you are, see you later. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Here's a photo of the octopus. .


----------



## jinx

That is a terrific octopus. It is sure to add a lot to the mural. The curlicues are also great additions to the muffs.


PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


----------



## grandma susan

Good afternoon girls. its 10C today. DH has had to go and get a new thermostat because the central heating gave up on us. We are ok now though and a bit warmer. Its ridiculous at the end of may. We are on the school run today and hospital tomorrow. Ive been fillinf in forms. I see we have got the new software. Wonder if it causes any problems. I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

jinx said:


> Morning everyone from my little corner of the world. We are suppose to get showers on and off all day. Our flowers and grass need the moisture. So far I like the new format. Just have to figure out how to get rid of the private message bright yellow banner after I read the message. I am looking forward to finding out how to ignore some people. Hoping to ignore some of the nastiness that happens on the main forum topics.


That is one thing we do NOT allow on our thread. We are never nasty to each other. Weve had one or two that have tried to be nasty to us but they dont last long....


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I'm English and I cant understand some of them on TV. There seems to be a letter missing. The letter "T" gets forgotten Words that end with "T" are spoken with the "T" missing. I must tell you about when I was little and my Auntie Nellie sent me to elecution.....Yes, me! She wanted my cousin and me to speak politely and not like we came from Sunderland...I go back 60yrs. We had ths teacher called philamenia gray! she also taught the piano, at the same time. If they put a note wrong she would hit their fingers with a ruler. There was no way the old beggar was going to hit me and I didnt go for music lessons. That came later with another lady that was nice. I digress...
> 
> we went with miss grey (she never had us in the house, she used a shed in the back yard)! :shock: I remember going to Newcastle and taking an elecution exam. I had to recite. "someone" by Walter del amare. I got a certificate.
> 
> Then my cousin and me decided to play truant and spend the 3 shillings it cost for us on ice lollies and sweets. We only did it once and we were found out. We conducted a story that a man with one finger missing was roaming the streets after little girls, (we were only 6/7) so we were frightened. Of course we had no money left so that sort of let our excuse down a bit . And our mams never did believe the story about the fingerless man!!!! I think we were little devils really....Oh sweet innocence.. I was put to bad with no supper. I dont know what punishment our Christine got. Sorry for this long rant!!!!


I think we've all got a story like that Susan. My sister and I played truant from Sunday school ONCE and went to the swing park instead but we felt so guilty, we never did it again! Fortunately, I manage to ignore my conscience these days!!! :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> There must be a slight residue left as we were out mowing lawns most of the afternoon but all done now and looking fairly tidy. Our stray sheep are still wandering round the garden enjoying their ready cut grass. If they get to my veg patch they will be in my freezer before they know it. xxx


You could get more sheep in there then you never have to cut the grass!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> You are correct, the farmers, and station people always had the really strong Strine, and the people in the towns had less of it. I think those born in SA have even less of an accent, because the settlers came here as free settlers, and most of them were either more educated, or from the "higher classes". I have often been asked which part of England I am from, even by people from my birth town. 😯 :shock: :shock:


There is quite a similarity between the strong Strine accent and East End of London (Cockney) accent. I guess a lot of East End villains finished up in OZ!!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


That's brilliant, I love it!!! xxx


----------



## jinx

I love that about this thread. This is a group of loving caring ladies that support and care about each other. I am thankful to have found you all.


grandma susan said:


> That is one thing we do NOT allow on our thread. We are never nasty to each other. Weve had one or two that have tried to be nasty to us but they dont last long....


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You could get more sheep in there then you never have to cut the grass!!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I wouldn't mind if they just eat the grass (and wore nappies) but one year they ate all my runner beans, if it happens again this year they will end up in my freezer.


----------



## London Girl

Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!

It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


----------



## jinx

She is indeed a princess. Happy Birthday Charolette.


London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> That is a terrific octopus. It is sure to add a lot to the mural. The curlicues are also great additions to the muffs.


Thanks Jinx and allso for the idea to add the curlicues to twiddlemuffs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> She is indeed a princess. Happy Birthday Charolette.


And from me too xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> I love that about this thread. This is a group of loving caring ladies that support and care about each other. I am thankful to have found you all.


We are so glad you found us too xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


She's adorable. I think it would be so much fun to get all of our grandkids together somehow someway.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> That is one thing we do NOT allow on our thread. We are never nasty to each other. Weve had one or two that have tried to be nasty to us but they dont last long....


I can't imagine that, but I'm glad that I missed it. I've never seen any nastiness, TTL.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> That is a terrific octopus. It is sure to add a lot to the mural. The curlicues are also great additions to the muffs.


the octopus is so cute...love the idea of the curlicues. They're so much fun to make.


----------



## RookieRetiree

good morning. It looks to be a great day. I think I was just in need of sleep yesterday. I slept for over 6 straight hours last night (a rarity for me) so I must have been over-tired. I feel good today and hope to be very productive. I have to go into the office tomorrow - more turnover and completions so looking forward to being retired again.

I like the new format - I'm surprised that Admin. didn't build in a "auto start over" as part of the upgrades so that it didn't require manual intervention. Also, check your bookmarks. Folks over on the Tea Party have mentioned that there now seems to be a maximum number.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I'm English and I cant understand some of them on TV. There seems to be a letter missing. The letter "T" gets forgotten Words that end with "T" are spoken with the "T" missing. I must tell you about when I was little and my Auntie Nellie sent me to elecution.....Yes, me! She wanted my cousin and me to speak politely and not like we came from Sunderland...I go back 60yrs. We had ths teacher called philamenia gray! she also taught the piano, at the same time. If they put a note wrong she would hit their fingers with a ruler. There was no way the old beggar was going to hit me and I didnt go for music lessons. That came later with another lady that was nice. I digress...
> 
> we went with miss grey (she never had us in the house, she used a shed in the back yard)! :shock: I remember going to Newcastle and taking an elecution exam. I had to recite. "someone" by Walter del amare. I got a certificate.
> 
> Then my cousin and me decided to play truant and spend the 3 shillings it cost for us on ice lollies and sweets. We only did it once and we were found out. We conducted a story that a man with one finger missing was roaming the streets after little girls, (we were only 6/7) so we were frightened. Of course we had no money left so that sort of let our excuse down a bit . And our mams never did believe the story about the fingerless man!!!! I think we were little devils really....Oh sweet innocence.. I was put to bad with no supper. I dont know what punishment our Christine got. Sorry for this long rant!!!!


You naughty girl! I used to have piano lessons & the teacher was always hitting me with a ruler, in the end I kept being ' ill' on that day. It took my mum ages to realise it was the piano lesson. Can you imagine that happening today??


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


LOVE IT!!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


She is growing up so fast. Happy Birthday Charlotte x


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, well it's grey, cold, miserable & it's nearly June! Only a few weeks until my holiday & don't think I shall need any thin clothes! I did not go to 'fat club' today as my back is so painful & didn't want to get up! My DD & I decided to meet up for lunch instead & had a very nice chat & lunch. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Love ya !


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, well it's grey, cold, miserable & it's nearly June! Only a few weeks until my holiday & don't think I shall need any thin clothes! I did not go to 'fat club' today as my back is so painful & didn't want to get up! My DD & I decided to meet up for lunch instead & had a very nice chat & lunch. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Love ya !


Can't beat a mum and daughter chat, putting the world to rights!! It IS cold and so I shan't be taking thin clothes to Butlins at Bognor this weekend, thank goodness the indoor pool is usually well heated!!! I went to FC today and lost a pound, worked hard for that would have liked a bit more off!! xxx


----------



## LondonChris

Never mind 1 off is better than 1 ON! As you say it's great to have a chat with our DDs. She's going to take me out in my chair for a rampage round Woolwich soon, that will be exciting won't it! ( only June will u dear stand that )


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning everyone from my little corner of the world. We are suppose to get showers on and off all day. Our flowers and grass need the moisture. So far I like the new format. Just have to figure out how to get rid of the private message bright yellow banner after I read the message. I am looking forward to finding out how to ignore some people. Hoping to ignore some of the nastiness that happens on the main forum topics.


To get rid of the highlight on the private message after the message has been read, simply look to the left side of the site title, and there is a little reload symble, that looks like a circular arrow. When you return to the page you are reading, then click, or touch the symbol, and the page will reload and the highlight will be removed from the private message notification. I hope I have put this in such a way that is easily understood; sometimes I have a little trouble doing in getting the correct words to use :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday. Sent some home with vegetable plants and others with wool.
> 
> Thank you Barny for the underwater quilt link. I have also had a look at Pinterest and now have loads of ideas. So far I have made a purple octopus and am in the process of making some rocks.
> 
> Judi, we have sensory light and sounds rooms in our local children's hospice and also my old school has one for their autistic pupils when they need to chill.
> 
> Mr P needs to get some more sand for bricklaying so I think we will be off to the diy centre later. We have an extra singing practice tonight as the garden party is only 3 weeks away.


Oh * WOW* that is fantastic that the Snoezelon Therapy is used in some schools, I had never heard of this therapy, until dad donated some money to be used in the setting up of the room in the nursing home attached to the Pt Pirie Hospital.

Enjoy the trip to the DIY Centre, and also later on at singing. You will all sound wonderful!!! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Never mind 1 off is better than 1 ON! As you say it's great to have a chat with our DDs. She's going to take me out in my chair for a rampage round Woolwich soon, that will be exciting won't it! ( only June will u dear stand that )


Yes indeed, you're a better man than I am Gunga Din, so to speak!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## jinx

Thanks. I have the same problem saying what I mean in a message. Sometimes others take offense at what I have written when I did not mean it the way they took it. I did get rid of the highlight by totally erasing the message. I will try your way next time.


Xiang said:


> To get rid of the highlight on the private message after the message has been read, simply look to the left side of the site title, and there is a little reload symble, that looks like a circular arrow. When you return to the page you are reading, then click, or touch the symbol, and the page will reload and the highlight will be removed from the private message notification. I hope I have put this in such a way that is easily understood; sometimes I have a little trouble doing in getting the correct words to use :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good Morning from a very cool, cloudy Wales, the heat is on already. Glad we got the grass cut yesterday so I can stay in and try and finish my pullover, one armband and neckband to do. Hope you've got nicer weather wherever you are, see you later. xx


Good evening (well nearly midnight) from a cool, wet South Australia. I think the weather is beginning to realize that summer finished a couple of months ago, and Winter will be here in a few weeks, so now I need to really get my act together and get working on my WIP's and try and finish some of them so that they can be used throughout Winter. So as far as the coolness and clouds go, I am a bit sad that you are not getting the beautiful sunshine that you might usually get at this time of the year, but I am really happy that the coolness and clouds are here, just for a change. I love having sunshine as often as we do have it, but the rain clouds are/were desperately needed in this State.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


Ooooohhh .......... He is just gorgeous xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I think we've all got a story like that Susan. My sister and I played truant from Sunday school ONCE and went to the swing park instead but we felt so guilty, we never did it again! Fortunately, I manage to ignore my conscience these days!!! :sm16:


Hahahaha .......... I also have a wagging school story Londy! We had a 4 lesson block when we had to we Home Economics, and I hated those lessons with a vengeance and consequently didn't do my work properly, so I failed every assessment. I also had this friend who wagged quite often, and I went with her on one occasion, because I had heard other kids talking about the fun they had when they skipped school, so I thought I would go with her and find out for myself!! Well it was the most boring afternoon that I had experienced, up to that time. We went to a playground in a park not far from the school, and all she wanted to do was sit on a swing, and chain smoke some cigarettes. I didn't smoke, and I didn't want to sit on a swing, so I just ambled around the park. I couldn't go too far, because my family was well known in the town, and I was so bored by the time school was due to finish, and I began to slowly walk back to school to get my bike. Everything worked out fine, so I left school at the correct time and got home at the right time, so mum didn't know ...... WHEW. Needless to say, I never wagged school again and I also attended every lesson that was on my schedule, but I never did get to like Home Ec. :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> There is quite a similarity between the strong Strine accent and East End of London (Cockney) accent. I guess a lot of East End villains finished up in OZ!!!


You would be correct there, but therare also areas where some of the population have accents on some of their words are very similar to the Scots, or Irish accents (and I don't mean from people from either of those countries ) :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Happy Birthday to Charlotte! The child I refer to as Munchkin, was born a bit before Charlotte, and will be 5 in late October. xxxooo


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> Thanks. I have the same problem saying what I mean in a message. Sometimes others take offense at what I have written when I did not mean it the way they took it. I did get rid of the highlight by totally erasing the message. I will try your way next time.


You can just click on any other topic. I add the Connections and the Tea Party to my Watched Topics so I click on any highlighted PM, then too Watched Topics (the highlight on the PM goes away) or to the New Topics. Watched Topics and New Topics are about the only buttons I use anymore.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> She's adorable. I think it would be so much fun to get all of our grandkids together somehow someway.


Now that is a wonderful idea, now we really do need for each of us to win a fairly decent sized lottery! :sm06: 
:sm06:


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. its 10C today. DH has had to go and get a new thermostat because the central heating gave up on us. We are ok now though and a bit warmer. Its ridiculous at the end of may. We are on the school run today and hospital tomorrow. Ive been fillinf in forms. I see we have got the new software. Wonder if it causes any problems. I'm going to catch up now.


It's cool here too today. I spent a lot of the day in my coat, I couldn't get warm! This is my first viewing of the new software,it will take time getting used to! :sm16: just spent ages looking for the emoticons :sm19:


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Happy birthday Charlotte. I find it very hard to believe she's four, are you sure you are not mistaken :sm09: that means I've been on Connections 4 years as I joined you just before she was born.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha .......... I also have a wagging school story Londy! We had a 4 lesson block when we had to we Home Economics, and I hated those lessons with a vengeance and consequently didn't do my work properly, so I failed every assessment. I also had this friend who wagged quite often, and I went with her on one occasion, because I had heard other kids talking about the fun they had when they skipped school, so I thought I would go with her and find out for myself!! Well it was the most boring afternoon that I had experienced, up to that time. We went to a playground in a park not far from the school, and all she wanted to do was sit on a swing, and chain smoke some cigarettes. I didn't smoke, and I didn't want to sit on a swing, so I just ambled around the park. I couldn't go too far, because my family was well known in the town, and I was so bored by the time school was due to finish, and I began to slowly walk back to school to get my bike. Everything worked out fine, so I left school at the correct time and got home at the right time, so mum didn't know ...... WHEW. Needless to say, I never wagged school again and I also attended every lesson that was on my schedule, but I never did get to like Home Ec. :sm06: :sm06:


I loved it, we called it 'Domestic Science'!! Your story goes to show that the grass is always greener on the other side of the school fence! I wonder if she still smokes!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon, it's still cloudy and not very warm. Did jot get to the diy store as Mr P decided to get on with something else. I ended up doing a load of washing, tidying the conservatory and planting up some courgettes and tomatoes. Just had a late lunchch/early dinner and now gaving a sit down before I have to get ready for singing.


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Charlotte. I find it very hard to believe she's four, are you sure you are not mistaken :sm09: that means I've been on Connections 4 years as I joined you just before she was born.


That's right!! Yes, she is definitely four, going on 24!!!! Here is another picture of her having fun in the soft play area for her birthday treat, the party is on Sunday!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Had fun with the coven yesterday. Sent some home with vegetable plants and others with wool.
> 
> Thank you Barny for the underwater quilt link. I have also had a look at Pinterest and now have loads of ideas. So far I have made a purple octopus and am in the process of making some rocks.
> 
> Judi, we have sensory light and sounds rooms in our local children's hospice and also my old school has one for their autistic pupils when they need to chill.
> 
> Mr P needs to get some more sand for bricklaying so I think we will be off to the diy centre later. We have an extra singing practice tonight as the garden party is only 3 weeks away.


Sounds like a great day yesterday and a good day planned for today. Enjoy your singing practice tonight.  xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


That's so cute!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I love that about this thread. This is a group of loving caring ladies that support and care about each other. I am thankful to have found you all.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Happy Birthday to little Charlotte. She's a beautiful little girl! So sorry about those curtains needing fixing. Yikes! :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> We are so glad you found us too xxx


Yes, we are! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> That's right!! Yes, she is definitely four, going on 24!!!! Here is another picture of her having fun in the soft play area for her birthday treat, the party is on Sunday!!


Wonderful!!! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I loved it, we called it 'Domestic Science'!! Your story goes to show that the grass is always greener on the other side of the school fence! I wonder if she still smokes!! xx


Quite possibly, she was already a heavy smoker at 16!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Well I am about to take a hit fixing breaks and tires on my car but thanks the first time I have replaced them and have had the car for six years now so I guess it's not to bad...the kids graduation is next Satuday and we have to travel to Indianapolis so the work has to be done so we are safe!
> 
> Gotta go as I have to be up early tomorrow!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


wow I really slaughtered this message last night, I really do now how to spell correctly


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


That is really great I cant seem to do things in the round with crochet, well done!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Happy Birthday Charlotte! I cannot believe it has been 4 years already!


----------



## binkbrice

Well we spent a couple of hours outside for a change and it was really nice at 78F with a good breeze blowing Michael played with his bubble machine and ran all around the yard, now I have to make dinner I could get used to this if only we could get up earlier I just have not energy at all!

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day!

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> That is really great I cant seem to do things in the round with crochet, well done!!


I find doing things in a row hard. Always seem to loose some stitches along the way. That's why I like freeform xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Just had a brilliant singing session. Our teacher is very pleased with the way we are coming on. One more practice until my garden party :sm06:


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a brilliant singing session. Our teacher is very pleased with the way we are coming on. One more practice until my garden party :sm06:


that's a great report. Do you suppose someone would record part of it for us?


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a brilliant singing session. Our teacher is very pleased with the way we are coming on. One more practice until my garden party :sm06:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## lifeline

It was really cold here last night. I wrapped up in a blanket in the evening and took my hot water bottle to bed!


----------



## Xiang

Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone. 

I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> He gave me some nuts, got lots of these! Also put shoelaces on the men's ones. Got a few more bits from our Center as they have lots of really old bits. Got a couple of suspenders too! Oh just remembered got a few very small sink plugs. Just saw the picture of your football one, looks good. I've not made any for a while as I am trying to finish the Cardigan I'm making for me, I have had to unpick it so many times!


I'm a dead duck!!! I don't know what they are talking about and when I clicked quote reply it sent me to a bunch of information I don't understand. Worse night for this as mt YouTube won't cooperate either and I'm in tears!!Tr


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


I was trying to say the twiddled are nice and Bentley sooo serene and this new format will drive me nuts.


----------



## jollypolly

RookieRetiree said:


> I prefer my nails when polished as it adds to their strength. They are a mess on their own. I do wear rubber gloves when I have my hands in water, but still each polish only lasts about 4 days before starting to chip, etc. I know so many ladies who go every week for a manicure, but it seems like such a waste as it's $30 each week. I try not to let my nails grow too long since I'm on the computer and calculator so much.


I use "Sally Hansen Hard as Nails" which lasts. I like the brush which is flat about 1/8 inch. If I lay it mid nail it almost covers..3 swipes. I like to over lay a sheerer pale or sparkly which changes it up a bit. I've got the hang of this new form....I think.
For the twiddled have you used silks watch, corduroy, elastic, angorah yarn or beads, scented mini bags.yoyo circles, knit fabric cut with the stretch so it virls into rods, straws cut and threaded on yarn, vhildren's plastic ring jewelry, doll shoes, plastic canvas squares?


----------



## jollypolly

I dozing off and may drop my iPad. So I will saw welcome back Saxy and good day to all.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I use "Sally Hansen Hard as Nails" which lasts. I like the brush which is flat about 1/8 inch. If I lay it mid nail it almost covers..3 swipes. I like to over lay a sheerer pale or sparkly which changes it up a bit. I've got the hang of this new form....I think.
> For the twiddled have you used silks watch, corduroy, elastic, angorah yarn or beads, scented mini bags.yoyo circles, knit fabric cut with the stretch so it virls into rods, straws cut and threaded on yarn, vhildren's plastic ring jewelry, doll shoes, plastic canvas squares?


Wow Polly, you are brilliant, thanks for all the ideas for twiddley things also l had forgotten about Sally Hansens nail varnish l will go and get some., thanks xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> That's brilliant, I love it!!! xxx


We love having you with us too.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Happy birthday Charlotte. Shes a beauty.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


Oh no, please not the dentists, that's my worst nightmare. Can I just think of you and hope all goes well. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull Wales. I think it is a bit warmer today but am not convinced yet. I think we have got rid of our trespassing sheep. We left a gate open through the night and can't find them in the garden this morning so hopefully they wandered out in the night. I envisaged a garden full of sheep when we woke up with all the strays in the district coming in but all seems well.
So sorry about your dog Judi I know exactly how you are feeling today. Back later. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone.
> 
> I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
> RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


Sorry for the loss Judi. Im sure what you have done is for the best. Nobody can take a chance with children. Sorry love.


----------



## grandma susan

Jolly. you and me both dont know what they are talking about.....I'm not good with change. Just plod on, and we will get there.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, bit warmer today but I think it could do better. Off to do a bit of shopping and then if I am feeling brave enough I might tackle some ironing this afternoon. I also want to make a start on the sensory wall hanging and get the background made.

Susan I with you all the way this afternoon, hope it goes ok.
xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Wow Polly, you are brilliant, thanks for all the ideas for twiddley things also l had forgotten about Sally Hansens nail varnish l will go and get some., thanks xx


I tried Sally Hansen some time ago, but it peeled right off. I don't recall the brush you spoke of so I'll try it again. I may treat myself to a manicure before going to Texas though to get them filed nicely. I'm not liking the new shape that I've seen so many wearing - looks very old fashioned to me.https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/how-to-choose-nail-shape

I still prefer the oval to the squared off, almond, stiletto or lipstick shapes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We had an afternoon and evening of thunderstorms yesterday, so it should smell of night crawler worms when going outside this morning. It's supposed to get hot today, so humidity is starting too. At least most of the heat stayed away while school was in session. Only a week or so to go.


----------



## RookieRetiree

http://coolcreativity.com/crochet/crochet-zoo-blanket-base-with-free-pattern/

Purple Fi: Some of these for the sensory wall?


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> wow I really slaughtered this message last night, I really do now how to spell correctly


No worries, we all do it and we understood perfectly!! xxxx


----------



## jinx

We had the same weather. Mother nature put on a noisy light show for us. No wonder our weather is similar we live rather near each other. Two hours straight north on I-43 and you are in my backyard.


RookieRetiree said:


> We had an afternoon and evening of thunderstorms yesterday, so it should smell of night crawler worms when going outside this morning. It's supposed to get hot today, so humidity is starting too. At least most of the heat stayed away while school was in session. Only a week or so to go.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> that's a great report. Do you suppose someone would record part of it for us?


Well, I will be at the garden party and I may just have my phone with me..........!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone.
> 
> I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
> RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


So sorry Judi, that is very sad and disappointing news for you all but it was the right and only thing to do. I hope Munchkin is ok and it won't affect her relationships with other doggies xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


....and we will all be with holding your hand - or holding you down if necessary!!! You'll be fine! xxxxx


----------



## jinx

We will go with you gladly. We will wait patiently to offer support.


grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> http://coolcreativity.com/crochet/crochet-zoo-blanket-base-with-free-pattern/
> 
> Purple Fi: Some of these for the sensory wall?


Wow, they're gorgeous!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Well, I will be at the garden party and I may just have my phone with me..........!


You tease!!! Thanks for being our eyes & ears to share.


----------



## jinx

What a great link. Several interesting projects. Thanks for sharing. Now if only I liked to crochet I would be making wreaths this a.m.


RookieRetiree said:


> We had an afternoon and evening of thunderstorms yesterday, so it should smell of night crawler worms when going outside this morning. It's supposed to get hot today, so humidity is starting too. At least most of the heat stayed away while school was in session. Only a week or so to go.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> We had the same weather. Mother nature put on a noisy light show for us. No wonder our weather is similar we live rather near each other. Two hours straight north on I-43 and you are in my backyard.


I'm familiar with #43. I used to work up North at both Abbott Laboratories and Allegiance Healthcare (now Cardinal Health) and that's about an hour north from me....another hour north would put me in Wisconsin. PM me with your location as I have to head up to a cheese shop in Wisconsin to load up for snacks for our family reunion in Texas. My brothers in Texas have specifically requested Wisconsin Cheese since they say Texas cheese just isn't as good.

I was going to go up #294 to find some of the shops across the border in Kenosha but I can go a little farther East to meet up with you for coffee if you'd like.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) hazy with a cool breeze coming from somewhere. It is supposed to get hot and humid this afternoon and I am heading to the beach with my knitting. I'm going to park myself in my chair under a tree.
I was just outside with Bella-kitty and saw 3 baby squirrels emerging from my neighbours shed. I wonder if he knows that there is a squirrel nest in there.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> I'm English and I cant understand some of them on TV. There seems to be a letter missing. The letter "T" gets forgotten Words that end with "T" are spoken with the "T" missing. I must tell you about when I was little and my Auntie Nellie sent me to elecution.....Yes, me! She wanted my cousin and me to speak politely and not like we came from Sunderland...I go back 60yrs. We had ths teacher called philamenia gray! she also taught the piano, at the same time. If they put a note wrong she would hit their fingers with a ruler. There was no way the old beggar was going to hit me and I didnt go for music lessons. That came later with another lady that was nice. I digress...
> 
> we went with miss grey (she never had us in the house, she used a shed in the back yard)! :shock: I remember going to Newcastle and taking an elecution exam. I had to recite. "someone" by Walter del amare. I got a certificate.
> 
> Then my cousin and me decided to play truant and spend the 3 shillings it cost for us on ice lollies and sweets. We only did it once and we were found out. We conducted a story that a man with one finger missing was roaming the streets after little girls, (we were only 6/7) so we were frightened. Of course we had no money left so that sort of let our excuse down a bit . And our mams never did believe the story about the fingerless man!!!! I think we were little devils really....Oh sweet innocence.. I was put to bad with no supper. I dont know what punishment our Christine got. Sorry for this long rant!!!!


Over here it's the G missing on "-ing".
I was never able to play truant. My father was the principal teacher in the school that I went to when I was younger and all the secondary school teachers knew him too, so I couldn't dodge it then either. University was so welcome, no one knew me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> There must be a slight residue left as we were out mowing lawns most of the afternoon but all done now and looking fairly tidy. Our stray sheep are still wandering round the garden enjoying their ready cut grass. If they get to my veg patch they will be in my freezer before they know it. xxx


Time for a fence around the veggie patch. I know we need one around ours. Something ate the lettuce.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> All my get up and go got up and went today. Don't know why I'm feeling so crappy. Had wanted to get out to the plant nursery, but that's just not in the cards. Doing laundry and some straightening out, but not much else. I think take out Chinese food sounds good for dinner.


I'm going to stuff a really big sirloin roast in the crockpot with carrots, onions and parsnips. I don't have any potatoes left or they'd go in too. It should be all ready for when I get back from the beach.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> We've got the wild meadow bit but cannot get any flowers to grow there. We've scattered thousands of seeds there but nothing comes.


Same here. We had some seeds specifically for shade that came up, but we couldn't get them to come up a second time. We have too much shade, too much clay (so either too wet or too dry) and pine trees and lilacs. The dandelions like it, maybe I should just let them grow, then I'll have yellow at least.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Well I am about to take a hit fixing breaks and tires on my car but thanks the first time I have replaced them and have had the car for six years now so I guess it's not to bad...the kids graduation is next Satuday and we have to travel to Indianapolis so the work has to be done so we are safe!
> 
> Gotta go as I have to be up early tomorrow!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


That's really good. You must not drive far. I need to do brakes every other year. Tires last 3 or 4 years.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> The engine light in our car kept coming on, and we had just had a big service done, so dh was real unhappy when he took the car in again, and was told how much it would cost - a huge amount, but it has to be done, otherwise the engine will be wrecked. It is going in tomorrow morning, and we probably won't get it back til Friday sometime. I just hope nothing else needs to be done for the next 10 years! :-(


I have an engine light that comes on periodically that I was worried about until one of the technicians told me it was on a timer and not attached to any sensors. That light was specifically put in so people would go to the garage on a regular basis. :sm15:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning everyone from my little corner of the world. We are suppose to get showers on and off all day. Our flowers and grass need the moisture. So far I like the new format. Just have to figure out how to get rid of the private message bright yellow banner after I read the message. I am looking forward to finding out how to ignore some people. Hoping to ignore some of the nastiness that happens on the main forum topics.


I had to pm Admin. I couldn't figure out how to get to my old posts so I could start where I left off. He replaced "go to message->" with "#". He could have put a pop-up message over that button with an explanation. !
I tried the new format on my ipod, but I don't have ADBlock there and the ads are so big that I couldn't see much with my ipod screen. 
I hope people using their cell phones for KP have ADBlock installed.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Here's a photo of the octopus. .


Very nice


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good afternoon girls. its 10C today. DH has had to go and get a new thermostat because the central heating gave up on us. We are ok now though and a bit warmer. Its ridiculous at the end of may. We are on the school run today and hospital tomorrow. Ive been fillinf in forms. I see we have got the new software. Wonder if it causes any problems. I'm going to catch up now.


The weather is crazy all over. We are getting summer this week and next. Then we'll probably go to fall !


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


I'm probably late but 
Happy Birthday Charlotte


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> good morning. It looks to be a great day. I think I was just in need of sleep yesterday. I slept for over 6 straight hours last night (a rarity for me) so I must have been over-tired. I feel good today and hope to be very productive. I have to go into the office tomorrow - more turnover and completions so looking forward to being retired again.
> 
> I like the new format - I'm surprised that Admin. didn't build in a "auto start over" as part of the upgrades so that it didn't require manual intervention. Also, check your bookmarks. Folks over on the Tea Party have mentioned that there now seems to be a maximum number.


Auto start over would be good we're at 423 now.
I noticed my bookmarks now end at 5 pages.


----------



## RookieRetiree

nitz8catz said:


> Over here it's the G missing on "-ing".
> I was never able to play truant. My father was the principal teacher in the school that I went to when I was younger and all the secondary school teachers knew him too, so I couldn't dodge it then either. University was so welcome, no one knew me.


Same with me. There were 7 siblings in school the same time as I plus it's where my Dad and all my aunts and uncles also went to school; talk about pressure! There'd be no place to go where someone didn't know me.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> To get rid of the highlight on the private message after the message has been read, simply look to the left side of the site title, and there is a little reload symble, that looks like a circular arrow. When you return to the page you are reading, then click, or touch the symbol, and the page will reload and the highlight will be removed from the private message notification. I hope I have put this in such a way that is easily understood; sometimes I have a little trouble doing in getting the correct words to use :sm02:


Thanks Judi. I got that.
There are a few features that need popup messages over them for explanation of the new features.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Hahahaha .......... I also have a wagging school story Londy! We had a 4 lesson block when we had to we Home Economics, and I hated those lessons with a vengeance and consequently didn't do my work properly, so I failed every assessment. I also had this friend who wagged quite often, and I went with her on one occasion, because I had heard other kids talking about the fun they had when they skipped school, so I thought I would go with her and find out for myself!! Well it was the most boring afternoon that I had experienced, up to that time. We went to a playground in a park not far from the school, and all she wanted to do was sit on a swing, and chain smoke some cigarettes. I didn't smoke, and I didn't want to sit on a swing, so I just ambled around the park. I couldn't go too far, because my family was well known in the town, and I was so bored by the time school was due to finish, and I began to slowly walk back to school to get my bike. Everything worked out fine, so I left school at the correct time and got home at the right time, so mum didn't know ...... WHEW. Needless to say, I never wagged school again and I also attended every lesson that was on my schedule, but I never did get to like Home Ec. :sm06: :sm06:


I loved Home Ec. My problem, then and now, was I underestimated how long my projects would take. I was never able to finish a project in Home Ec.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> It's cool here too today. I spent a lot of the day in my coat, I couldn't get warm! This is my first viewing of the new software,it will take time getting used to! :sm16: just spent ages looking for the emoticons :sm19:


I need to switch over to summer knitting. All my current projects are cowls and hats and scarves. And it is too hot to be knitting wool. 
Time for cotton and linen somethings.


----------



## nitz8catz

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Charlotte. I find it very hard to believe she's four, are you sure you are not mistaken :sm09: that means I've been on Connections 4 years as I joined you just before she was born.


Time flies when you're having fun. :sm24: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> That's right!! Yes, she is definitely four, going on 24!!!! Here is another picture of her having fun in the soft play area for her birthday treat, the party is on Sunday!!


Now THAT looks like a lot of fun.
Too bad they don't make play areas like that for the adults :sm17:


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> wow I really slaughtered this message last night, I really do now how to spell correctly


It doesn't help when autocorrect decides it KNOWS what you wanted to say, (not really)


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> I find doing things in a row hard. Always seem to loose some stitches along the way. That's why I like freeform xx


You and Lisa need to get together for a crochet lesson.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a brilliant singing session. Our teacher is very pleased with the way we are coming on. One more practice until my garden party :sm06:


You sounded very good when i was listening. I just didn't recognize most of the songs.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone.
> 
> I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
> RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


So sorry for losing your DD's Rexie.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> I'm a dead duck!!! I don't know what they are talking about and when I clicked quote reply it sent me to a bunch of information I don't understand. Worse night for this as mt YouTube won't cooperate either and I'm in tears!!Tr


Big hug for you Polly.
It will get better once you're used to the new software.
Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


I hope your visit with the dentist goes well and he has a solution for you.
This situation with your teeth and gums has been going on long enough.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. I think it is a bit warmer today but am not convinced yet. I think we have got rid of our trespassing sheep. We left a gate open through the night and can't find them in the garden this morning so hopefully they wandered out in the night. I envisaged a garden full of sheep when we woke up with all the strays in the district coming in but all seems well.
> So sorry about your dog Judi I know exactly how you are feeling today. Back later. xxx


When we lived in the country, I once woke up, looked out the window and had a horse looking back in at me. That was a bit of a start. At least the sheep are too short to look in the windows.


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> I tried Sally Hansen some time ago, but it peeled right off. I don't recall the brush you spoke of so I'll try it again. I may treat myself to a manicure before going to Texas though to get them filed nicely. I'm not liking the new shape that I've seen so many wearing - looks very old fashioned to me.https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/how-to-choose-nail-shape
> 
> I still prefer the oval to the squared off, almond, stiletto or lipstick shapes.


After so many years of trying to grow my nails, now all I want to do when they get long is hack them off. Wish my hair grew as fast and nice as my nails. I'd be Lady Godiva (HA)


----------



## nitz8catz

RookieRetiree said:


> We had an afternoon and evening of thunderstorms yesterday, so it should smell of night crawler worms when going outside this morning. It's supposed to get hot today, so humidity is starting too. At least most of the heat stayed away while school was in session. Only a week or so to go.


We have the humidity today and tomorrow, then the thunderstorms after that.
The older kids are out of school already and into their summer jobs.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up. Sorry about going on for several pages. That will teach me for not getting on every day.
The roast is in the crockpot with a temperature probe in it so it will stop cooking when it is done.
I'm off to the beach.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Over here it's the G missing on "-ing".
> I was never able to play truant. My father was the principal teacher in the school that I went to when I was younger and all the secondary school teachers knew him too, so I couldn't dodge it then either. University was so welcome, no one knew me.


Tough break! Jake will have his mum's beady eye on on him once he gets to the school where she teaches in September!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I'm going to stuff a really big sirloin roast in the crockpot with carrots, onions and parsnips. I don't have any potatoes left or they'd go in too. It should be all ready for when I get back from the beach.


I'm coming over!!! The beach sounds lovely, remind me, are you on holiday or late shift? xxx


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I have an engine light that comes on periodically that I was worried about until one of the technicians told me it was on a timer and not attached to any sensors. That light was specifically put in so people would go to the garage on a regular basis. :sm15:


Naughty, naughty!!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I had to pm Admin. I couldn't figure out how to get to my old posts so I could start where I left off. He replaced "go to message->" with "#". He could have put a pop-up message over that button with an explanation. !
> I tried the new format on my ipod, but I don't have ADBlock there and the ads are so big that I couldn't see much with my ipod screen.
> I hope people using their cell phones for KP have ADBlock installed.


I am having that same problem with the old posts, I won't bug him now, he must be inundated, just takes me a few seconds more to find you!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Now THAT looks like a lot of fun.
> Too bad they don't make play areas like that for the adults :sm17:


DS took me there with Charlotte when I was visiting last year and they made be go down the biggest inflated slide I have ever seen! Not very elegant but great fun!!


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> After so many years of trying to grow my nails, now all I want to do when they get long is hack them off. Wish my hair grew as fast and nice as my nails. I'd be Lady Godiva (HA)


I'm the same, such a relief when the bin is full of clippings!!


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I dozing off and may drop my iPad. So I will saw welcome back Saxy and good day to all.


Have a good sleep, Jolly .......????????????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


And we will all be there for you, so you will be able to squeeze a couple ocyber hands, to help you relax a little, or will you have a full an aesthetic, to have taken out.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. I think it is a bit warmer today but am not convinced yet. I think we have got rid of our trespassing sheep. We left a gate open through the night and can't find them in the garden this morning so hopefully they wandered out in the night. I envisaged a garden full of sheep when we woke up with all the strays in the district coming in but all seems well.
> So sorry about your dog Judi I know exactly how you are feeling today. Back later. xxx


Thanks Barny, letting our fur kids go is so hard.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Sorry for the loss Judi. Im sure what you have done is for the best. Nobody can take a chance with children. Sorry love.


Thanks Susan xx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> So sorry Judi, that is very sad and disappointing news for you all but it was the right and only thing to do. I hope Munchkin is ok and it won't affect her relationships with other doggies xxx


Thanks June, Munchkin is fine, I don't really think that she understands fully what happened. She & Miss M know that he won't be there anymore, and he has gone to heaven. It was very hard on DD4, she originally rescued him from a death sentence, and I think she sort of blames herself. Their Rottweiler is a bit confused about where Rex is, but she will be ok., as long as she isn't left to amuse herself too often, and the family spends some time with her, and also play with her. She is such a gentle dog.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have an engine light that comes on periodically that I was worried about until one of the technicians told me it was on a timer and not attached to any sensors. That light was specifically put in so people would go to the garage on a regular basis. :sm15:


Wow, that is a bit cheeky, but there are 3 timing chains in the engine, and in the model car that we have, there was apparently a design fault, or something like that, so it was a known fault which was fixed in the next model production. If it doesn't get fixed, we will end up having to replace the motor, and I think that would be much more than fixing the timing chains. ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks Judi. I got that.
> There are a few features that need popup messages over them for explanation of the new features.


Excellent, I am so happy that I was able to help someone, with something.????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> So sorry for losing your DD's Rexie.


Thanks Nitzi, it is as hard losing a fur grand kid, as it is losing human family members ! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> When we lived in the country, I once woke up, looked out the window and had a horse looking back in at me. That was a bit of a start. At least the sheep are too short to look in the windows.


Hahahahahaha, that would have been a sight, and a half!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> I had to pm Admin. I couldn't figure out how to get to my old posts so I could start where I left off. He replaced "go to message->" with "#". He could have put a pop-up message over that button with an explanation. !
> I tried the new format on my ipod, but I don't have ADBlock there and the ads are so big that I couldn't see much with my ipod screen.
> I hope people using their cell phones for KP have ADBlock installed.


 Hi Nitzi! I would like something that would return me to the last page I've read on the longer posts or ongoing sections like this. Because sometimes I don't post and it's time intensive to flit through the pages till you find where were. 
Do you have Ad block on the laptop as well? I'm considering it...
I'm not resistant to change, and their are some nice new features with the software upgrade... but the layout still doesn't ring my chimes. One line responses are too close to the menu bar below the post... there I'm whining! :sm09:


----------



## lifeline

Susan I hope the trip to the dentist went as well as could be expected


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Over here it's the G missing on "-ing".
> I was never able to play truant. My father was the principal teacher in the school that I went to when I was younger and all the secondary school teachers knew him too, so I couldn't dodge it then either. University was so welcome, no one knew me.


I had the same problem but did manage it sometimes.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> Same here. We had some seeds specifically for shade that came up, but we couldn't get them to come up a second time. We have too much shade, too much clay (so either too wet or too dry) and pine trees and lilacs. The dandelions like it, maybe I should just let them grow, then I'll have yellow at least.


Don't talk to me about dandelions, we have a mass production line for them, have given up trying to get rid of them.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> http://coolcreativity.com/crochet/crochet-zoo-blanket-base-with-free-pattern/
> 
> Purple Fi: Some of these for the sensory wall?


Thanks Rookie, some nice ideas. Xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> It doesn't help when autocorrect decides it KNOWS what you wanted to say, (not really)


You want to try writing welsh place names and addresses with autocorrect it doesn't half throw up some weird words.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> When we lived in the country, I once woke up, looked out the window and had a horse looking back in at me. That was a bit of a start. At least the sheep are too short to look in the windows.


We had a similar experience when we lived in the Lake District. Again we were surrounded by farms. Woke up one morning to hear cows mooing. I thought it sounded a bit close, looked out at the side of the house where the garden rose up to first floor level and was eye-balled by a herd of cows. They didn't half make a mess of our garden. They had broken through the fence, not sure if we were responsible for the fence but the farmer did come and put a new one up.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Don't talk to me about dandelions, we have a mass production line for them, have given up trying to get rid of them.


You can always eat them xx


----------



## jinx

Or make wine.


PurpleFi said:


> You can always eat them xx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a dull Wales. I think it is a bit warmer today but am not convinced yet. I think we have got rid of our trespassing sheep. We left a gate open through the night and can't find them in the garden this morning so hopefully they wandered out in the night. I envisaged a garden full of sheep when we woke up with all the strays in the district coming in but all seems well.
> So sorry about your dog Judi I know exactly how you are feeling today. Back later. xxx


That's great if you are indeed sheep-free now.

And I, too, am sorry about your dog, Judi. That's so unfortunate and very sad. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Well, I will be at the garden party and I may just have my phone with me..........!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) hazy with a cool breeze coming from somewhere. It is supposed to get hot and humid this afternoon and I am heading to the beach with my knitting. I'm going to park myself in my chair under a tree.
> I was just outside with Bella-kitty and saw 3 baby squirrels emerging from my neighbours shed. I wonder if he knows that there is a squirrel nest in there.


I hope you're having a wonderful day! I just got home from spending a couple of hours with a couple of good friends. Great to catch up with them both.  xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Or make wine.


Now that's a much better idea xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Now that's a much better idea xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I've caught up. Sorry about going on for several pages. That will teach me for not getting on every day.
> The roast is in the crockpot with a temperature probe in it so it will stop cooking when it is done.
> I'm off to the beach.
> Everyone have a great day.


Have a great day at the beach; our beach days are probably over for a while, unless one belongs to an Iceburgers Club!! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I am having that same problem with the old posts, I won't bug him now, he must be inundated, just takes me a few seconds more to find you!!


I just go to my posts, then click on the message I want to go to, and it takes me to it. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> DS took me there with Charlotte when I was visiting last year and they made be go down the biggest inflated slide I have ever seen! Not very elegant but great fun!!


There used too be an adult sized playground on the way to Melbourne, I can't remember the name of the town, but I think it has been dismantled!

We also had an adult exercise place in Pt Augusta, but sadly that has also been removed .......... which is quite sad, because a lot of adults of various ages used it a lot; but I think it was getting vandalized ....... so it was removed. ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, some nice ideas. Xxx


I think I have just bookmarked the blanket, for possibilities.


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> You want to try writing welsh place names and addresses with autocorrect it doesn't half throw up some weird words.


I can fully understand that, I have seen some of those Welsh words, I would like to see what AC would come up with, for the really long name (I am really surprised that I can't remember what the name actually is, why would you think that is?)


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> You can always eat them xx


Or make a pot of tea! Very good for excess fluid, I am told! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Or make wine.


Now that would be a great idea, do you know how to make it? ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> That's great if you are indeed sheep-free now.
> 
> And I, too, am sorry about your dog, Judi. That's so unfortunate and very sad. xxxooo


Thanks for that Pam, he was a gorgeous little dog, but once there were children and babies, he was a timebomb; I was hopping that he would get through it, and also the kids weren't usually in the yard singly. The one time that happens, is always the time that things go pear shaped! ????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone.
> 
> Sorry to hear that Judi when we were little we had a spitz and he was very skittish he had bitten a neighbor girl and my cousin then one day he chewed up our little sisters arm pretty bad so dad had to put him down it really is sad we just tried to play with him but if you showed any sign of begin nervous he attacked!
> I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
> RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That's really good. You must not drive far. I need to do brakes every other year. Tires last 3 or 4 years.


I will from now on so I don't have to replace the rotors for awhile!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> That's really good. You must not drive far. I need to do brakes every other year. Tires last 3 or 4 years.


No I don't drive more than 15 miles a day unless I go to my moms or take Angie somewhere!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> You and Lisa need to get together for a crochet lesson.


That sounds good to me :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

Binkbrice said:


> Sorry to hear that Judi when we were little we had a spitz and he was very skittish he had bitten a neighbor girl and my cousin then one day he chewed up our little sisters arm pretty bad so dad had to put him down it really is sad we just tried to play with him but if you showed any sign of begin nervous he attacked!


Thanks Lisa, I really think it is better for Rex, and for the children. The dog will no longer be anxious, and the children can now play safely, but it is still very sad.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Another night where I did not sleep well. I have so many blessings I refuse to feel bad about my sleeping schedule. We have a 100% chance of rain today. Guess that means our 2 greatgrands and I will be playing indoors today. Friday greatgranddaughter does not have K4 so they come visiting. Hubby loves to give the 13 month old chocolate cookies or pudding. Greatgranddaughter learned to read and loves to read to us. Remember how much fun it is to listen to a new reader? We will have a good day and I hope you do also.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I can fully understand that, I have seen some of those Welsh words, I would like to see what AC would come up with, for the really long name (I am really surprised that I can't remember what the name actually is, why would you think that is?)


Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch?


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi from a sort of sunny/cloudy Wales, it can't make up its mind yet. Just catching up then off shopping in a while, yippee (not).xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Another night where I did not sleep well. I have so many blessings I refuse to feel bad about my sleeping schedule. We have a 100% chance of rain today. Guess that means our 2 greatgrands and I will be playing indoors today. Friday greatgranddaughter does not have K4 so they come visiting. Hubby loves to give the 13 month old chocolate cookies or pudding. Greatgranddaughter learned to read and loves to read to us. Remember how much fun it is to listen to a new reader? We will have a good day and I hope you do also.


Sounds like a perfect day, have a wonderful time. Luv n hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a little drop of rain last night which is just right for the garden. Bought some more compost from the garden centre yesterday to plant up my courgettes, today I have to pot up 14 tomato plants as well. I also did a mountain of ironing yesterday and tidied my craftroom, I was absolutely shattered lat night but am fine now after a good nights sleep and a bit of a lie in.

It looks like that the gks are coming to stay at some point over the weekend.

Happy Friday everyone and enjoy the bank holiday weekend all you in the UK. It's the big Surrey Couonty Show on Monday and of course rain is promised!


----------



## grandma susan

IIve typed out a message and lost it..!!!!! Im not typing again. Everything is ok here. Will come on later.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lisa, I really think it is better for Rex, and for the children. The dog will no longer be anxious, and the children can now play safely, but it is still very sad.


That is sad and I've heard so many times how the rescued dogs are skittish. Glad that DGD is okay. We had outdoor cats and dogs on the farm and sometimes they weren't as socialized as being in the house would train them. You never wanted to get between them and their food.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Not a tree left except a few Dogwoods, they will replant in the fall and the fir seedlings will grow 1 to 2 feet a year. It won't be long before it's treed again. A block of wood just cut off the butt of a tree 24" around, came rolling down the hill, jumped the hedge and smacked the new stairs. A bit of a bruise and they were moved a few inches. Grateful I had moved the car out of the way, as it would have been hit first! I'm glad it's over...


What a relief to have it all done with. Can you claim for any damage?


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> If you are ever tempted to let a doctor put you down and make you feel stupid do not let it happen. Yesterday after I wrote about speaking up to hubby doctor I received an urgent message to get him to hospital a.s.a.p. Monday to shut me up the doc had ordered blood tests. The test showed he was critically in need of an I.v. med. I went to get him up and he was in a stupor. We managed to get him to hospital. This afternoon he is finally awake and aware. I remember thinking while I politely discussed things with doctor that I must be wrong that she must be right. Thanking God I followed my instincts.


You know your husband so the doctor should listen to your fears. I'm so glad she did!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, I haven't had a chance to catch up but I will later. We have had a horrible couple of days. Tuesday we had a computer problem & ended up loosing a lot of money out of our account, don't ask but it wasn't me, thank God! As you can imagine stress hasn't been the word for how we were. Then at 2am we got woken & my SIL was taken into hospital so I had to go & be with the boys. The baby woke up at 5 & was delighted to see me & play! Thankfully SIL came home last night, with lots of meds. He has a kidney problem & has to go back in a couple of weeks. We were exhausted & in bed by 8. Up early this morning & clearing & changing all our passwords etc. I need a drink & I don't mean tea! I will see you later. Sorry about this long message, I know you lot care! X


I may hve been missing in action, but I DO care, which is why i am ploughing through these messages. Best wishes to your SIL.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good mornoing girls. 13C. but sunny. Ive got an appointment to see the consultant about my teeth next Thursday. Dont want to go.


I hope you did and all is going to be well at last.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> A couple more...


You have such a beautiful and restful garden. I wish I was sitting in it right now.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> OK I know you sound right.....Im so sick of my teeth aching all the time. Just a dull, dull ache. Will you still luv me when Im baldy gums????


and bald and old and grumpy.


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Forgot to say, we got a call from the bank today to say they were refunding all the money we had lost, we are so relieved as it was our retirement fund.


Thank goodness for that. The banks are pretty good at that these days.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thank you, I like thes emojis, and I have a great collection now, with the possibility of adding more, if I find the need. I downloaded a free emoji keyboard from the Android play store, and they, and many other different emojis, gifts and another one that I can't remember. Oh yes, this is the other type that is available on the keyboard; aanndd one only needs to tap the appropriate key, and the qwerty keyboard returns.( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ) (个_个)


all that I am getting are long lists of numbers!


----------



## SaxonLady

LondonChris said:


> Hi just popping in to show you this picture. It's my eldest GS on his trip over the River Thames in the cable car. Some of you ladies know this well. See you later . Xxxx


I hope he enjoyed it as much as we did. That was a wonderful day (aside from the railway problems!)


----------



## SaxonLady

I am now up to page 400 but must go and do something more productive. Love you all!


----------



## jinx

Oh dear. We are on page 32. That is a good thing. Since the make over when I signed I would end up on page one and would be completely lost until I realized I needed to go up about 400 pages.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.

Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.

Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


----------



## SaxonLady

I've come back to have another go and find we've been split into 5 different pages - the last one in the middle of where `i got to earlier.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> He's now worn out


He must be! He's ignoring the wool!


----------



## jinx

I feel your frustration. How wonderful it would be if a dentist would take care of you quickly and efficiently and let you
get on with a pain free life.


grandma susan said:


> Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.
> 
> Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.
> 
> Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> Admin's working on the new software and hasn't noticed.
> I'm glad you had a lovely holiday.


They obviously read that!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Hello my Saxy. I'm pleased you had a good time with your friends. Well, lets face it, when do we ever NOT have a good time with friends.


I hate to admit it but I have always enjoyed being with my knitting friends more than this week. There were one or two tetchy moments and that always makes me uncomfortable even when not aimed at me. It didn't spoil the week though; I love them all.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Good morning - oops, it's afternoon already!!! Chilly here today, the vest and a sweater are back on again!! Went out for a drink and a bite with DD last evening, we don't ever get enough time together without gks or DHs getting in the way so it was a real treat! Mind you, she did divulge that the eight lined curtains you may remember me sweating over for weeks at the beginning of the year for her partner's mum, are all about 4 inches too short!!! I was mortified, used the dimensions I was given and had no fabric left over, so wha.........?!!!! Anyway, I have offered to get more fabric, drop the hems and add a false hem, hope that works and it's going to be a lot of work for nothing but hey ho!
> 
> It's Charlotte, the Kiwi princess's fourth birthday today so we had a little Skype with her last night and watched her open her presents from us, she is so grown up now and actually has a little chat with us! Here she is, playing with one of the games we sent her!


Gosh, she IS grown up. Where on earth has all that time gone? She is also still beautiful.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I've come back to have another go and find we've been split into 5 different pages - the last one in the middle of where `i got to earlier.


What do you mean my Saxy???I cant multitask with 5 pages......I dont think I'm coping too well hahahaha. I'm missing writing in my page number to go back to certain pages. They havent left a space for it. Well at least I cant find it.AND wheres all the motifs gone too? I dont like this much!!!!


----------



## grandma susan

WHERE OH WHERE HAVE THE SMILIES GONE????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Happy birthday Charlotte. I find it very hard to believe she's four, are you sure you are not mistaken :sm09: that means I've been on Connections 4 years as I joined you just before she was born.


which means I have known you for 4 years. We don't meet often enough.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Yesterday we went to say goodbye to SIL, as he now has work in Darwin, for a while. The visit began really well, all of the children were home, so that they could spend the day with their dad; then the 2 big girls went outside to have some playtime witheir 2 dogs, which was also going fine, until the e!der girl came inside and Munchkin stayed outside to continue playing. We could hear Munchkin chatting, and playing, the dogs were quiet ......... then we heard one of the dogs growling, and Munchkin began screaming! Unfortunately, the smaller dog had attacks Munchkin but we don't know what the circumstances were, just that the smaller 8 yo dog had bitten a child. This dog has always been skittish, and would allow people into the house, but would nip their ankles when they were leaving. He had nipped one other child, a while ago now, but that put him on probation! He was a rescue from being destroyed when he was a little puppy, and DD4 just couldn't let that happen, and he was OK when there were no children, and he has now bitten one of the children in the family, so it was time to do something about it. So SIL took him off to the Vet, and stayed with him until he was fully gone.
> 
> I wish really wish that I knew who mistreated him so badly, in the short time between his birth, and DD rescuing him - I would report him to RSPCA, or possibly take things into my hands. When he felt in threatened, he was a great little dog. So one more beautiful boy has left this world, before his time ........ but I know that he will never again be hurt, or anxious, again. He now has lots of friends to play with, over The Rainbow Bridge.
> RIP Rexie, my little mate.????


I know how upsetting that must be for you. I only ever had two dogs. The first was a dachsund and he was playing with DS1when he was maybe 8, and they got over excited and DS1 got bitten. We had taken him on from an elderly couple and I hated having to tell them I had had him put down.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls 11C. Today I go to the hospital to see the Dentist man!!! I didnt sleep too good last night. I'm going to take you all with me this afdternoon.


I would have come.


----------



## SaxonLady

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm familiar with #43. I used to work up North at both Abbott Laboratories and Allegiance Healthcare (now Cardinal Health) and that's about an hour north from me....another hour north would put me in Wisconsin. PM me with your location as I have to head up to a cheese shop in Wisconsin to load up for snacks for our family reunion in Texas. My brothers in Texas have specifically requested Wisconsin Cheese since they say Texas cheese just isn't as good.
> 
> I was going to go up #294 to find some of the shops across the border in Kenosha but I can go a little farther East to meet up with you for coffee if you'd like.


That would be great for both of you. I know because any of us who have net have got on brilliantly.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch?


did it try to autocorrect?


----------



## jinx

To add or subtract features, such as smiles click on "my profile" at the top of this page. Scroll down, down, down, click on add smiles and they will reappear for you.


grandma susan said:


> WHERE OH WHERE HAVE THE SMILIES GONE????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> What do you mean my Saxy???I cant multitask with 5 pages......I dont think I'm coping too well hahahaha. I'm missing writing in my page number to go back to certain pages. They havent left a space for it. Well at least I cant find it.AND wheres all the motifs gone too? I dont like this much!!!!


We were on Connections 4.72. We now have 99 messages on each of 4.73, 4.74 and 4.75 and are now on 4.76.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lisa, I really think it is better for Rex, and for the children. The dog will no longer be anxious, and the children can now play safely, but it is still very sad.


I agree on both it was very sad for me when our dad put Sniffles down and I knew why he did it just didn't like that it had to be done :sm13:


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch?


When my 3 were little we were going over the Britannia Bridge on to Anglesey and we told them they would get asked to say the full version before being allowed on the island! :sm15:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.
> 
> Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.
> 
> Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


Well I hope you haven't been fobbed off and can sort your dentist out, I would put your foot down, right where it hurts. :sm24:


----------



## binkbrice

grandma susan said:


> WHERE OH WHERE HAVE THE SMILIES GONE????????????????????


when you are writing a reply right under this lovely white box where send and preview are the next thing is show smiles in quote marks and blue, hope you understand this.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.
> 
> Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.
> 
> Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


You are welcome. And thanks for calling me,it was great to chat and catch up. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> WHERE OH WHERE HAVE THE SMILIES GONE????????????????????


When you write your 'quote reply', underneath two along from send is show smilies, press that and they come up.


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> did it try to autocorrect?


No it gave up before it started. :sm09: :sm09: Beat it.


----------



## binkbrice

I am going to go for now and try to get these kids outside for awhile I think a trip to Hubers Orchard or down to the river might be in order for today!

Hope you all enjoy what is left of your day or night!!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## grandma susan

Ive just had a talk with lifeline on the phone. It was great to hear her voice. Weve known each other for 4 yrs now and I still havent met her. We shall have to put that right!!


----------



## grandma susan

Thankyou jinx. Im still not getting it......and I want to kniw how to write a page number in....


----------



## grandma susan

Ive ticked to add smilies when I post..but nothings happening. hahaha Can you all just knw that I'm smiling anyway!


----------



## jinx

Sorry, then click update and your smiles should appear in your messages.
I believe we are not all seeing the same things. My page numbers are in order without any issues and some others have issues with that. It will take some time to get it all evened out.


grandma susan said:


> Ive ticked to add smilies when I post..but nothings happening. hahaha Can you all just knw that I'm smiling anyway!


 :sm07: :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

I understand but I havent got any. The only white box I have is for Quick reply. I have a send button too but nothing else. I feel stupid...I havent got "preview" either....IVE GOT NO BLOODY SMILES....


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I understand but I havent got any. The only white box I have is for Quick reply. I have a send button too but nothing else. I feel stupid...I havent got "preview" either....IVE GOT NO BLOODY SMILES....


IVE GOT THEM....YEAHHHH :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm23: I AM SUCH AN IDIOT. Now I want to be able to put a page number in. Any chances of that???????????


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well I hope you haven't been fobbed off and can sort your dentist out, I would put your foot down, right where it hurts. :sm24:


They will be fobbing the wrong one off.....Ive had enough. I'll get my tooth out first, cos its on the opposite side and then I'll go back and talk to Katie my dentist...Something WILL be done, but I was so pleased I didnt have to have dentures I think I wasnt thinking straight. :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> They will be fobbing the wrong one off.....Ive had enough. I'll get my tooth out first, cos its on the opposite side and then I'll go back and talk to Katie my dentist...Something WILL be done, but I was so pleased I didnt have to have dentures I think I wasnt thinking straight. :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

I'm flying here......Did I tell you I was sad about my birds????

If you need any help on these pages then dont be frightened to ask me hahahaha :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

I still want to be able to put my page number in...


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> I feel your frustration. How wonderful it would be if a dentist would take care of you quickly and efficiently and let you
> get on with a pain free life.


Me, too! I hope this gets taken care of really soon! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


Lovely photo of a lovely lady!!! xxxooo :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! I hope this gets taken care of really soon! xxxooo :sm02:


Im only pleased he wasnt a midwife or I could have had an elephant by the time we get done! :sm06:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Im only pleased he wasnt a midwife or I could have had an elephant by the time we get done! :sm06:


Right..Im off to bed to watch Coronation Street, Its all going on there, this week. I'll speak to you tomorrow. nitey nite :sm24:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Right..Im off to bed to watch Coronation Street, Its all going on there, this week. I'll speak to you tomorrow. nitey nite :sm24:


Did you have Coronation Street? we only had football. England at that.


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I'm flying here......Did I tell you I was sad about my birds????
> 
> If you need any help on these pages then dont be frightened to ask me hahahaha :sm16: :sm16:


Thanks for the laughs :sm24: glad you found your smilies and well done on posting the picture, you're braver than me to try that!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I still want to be able to put my page number in...


I've just seen what you mean...


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> I still want to be able to put my page number in...


If you look up in the url address line, it will show Knittingparadise.com....with a number at the end. That number represents what page you are on...if you know what page you want (like what you would put in the jump to page box), just replace the number in the url address to the page number that you want - it will take you right there.


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> Im only pleased he wasnt a midwife or I could have had an elephant by the time we get done! :sm06:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> If you look up in the url address line, it will show Knittingparadise.com....with a number at the end. That number represents what page you are on...if you know what page you want (like what you would put in the jump to page box), just replace the number in the url address to the page number that you want - it will take you right there.


That's really helpful, Rookie! Thank you!!! xxxooo :sm09:


----------



## martina

I had a call from my eldest son at 12 to invite me for lunch. As it was his day off I was surprised but we ate at the shop he goes to for his war games and while he played his game I did some pottery painting which I enjoy very much. It was a great time and I came home about 5.30 and he called in on his way home for a drink and chat. I'm still knitting this baby blanket and will be glad when it's finished and I can get on with something else. All take care and prayers for all in need of them


----------



## linkan

This new format is awesome with my phone !!!!!! ???? hey everybody  
I want to show you all the finished hat. ..I changed it a little, and the mittens with it  ... just gotta figure out how now lol


----------



## linkan

linkan said:


> This new format is awesome with my phone !!!!!! ð hey everybody
> I want to show you all the finished hat. ..I changed it a little, and the mittens with it  ... just gotta figure out how now lol


----------



## linkan

Yay this is so great !! I don't need the computer to reach out to you all now ! I love it ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

linkan said:


> Yay this is so great !! I don't need the computer to reach out to you all now ! I love it ????


I like the new format on my laptop too....I think they made some nice improvements.


----------



## Miss Pam

They're really cute, Angela! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I like the new format on my laptop too....I think they made some nice improvements.


Me, too, on my smartphone. :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I get paid for standby, $38 CAD for 24 hours. Really not worth it.


I think that the on call rate for nurses would be about on par with that, it isn't worth it, and I really think the rate should be higher.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> That is really great I cant seem to do things in the round with crochet, well done!!


I have just found out, with this project, that I have difficulty crocheting in the round also. This is supposed to be a rectangular blanket, but it has finished up being similar to a large, type of multi-coloured sea slug. Photo will be posted when I have completed it properly! 
* ???? ☀
*???????? * *
???????????? **
????????????????
???? "Have a
* Nice weekend"


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I find doing things in a row hard. Always seem to loose some stitches along the way. That's why I like freeform xx


I seem to get additional stitches, when I change to a new stitch on the next row, I haven't figured out how to keep the stitch number the same until the end of the row, where the length is supposed to be increased. ????????????
If I was doing an "in the round" pattern, then I find that quite simple, my brain works with that concept quite well! ????


----------



## Xiang

lifeline said:


> It was really cold here last night. I wrapped up in a blanket in the evening and took my hot water bottle to bed!


I have needed my electric blanket on, for about a fortnight now, and the days are also getting colder (for me, anyway) now, and we are actually getting some rain, which is great but I am really hoping that it doesnt make our fire season as horrific as they have been, over the last couple of years. If we are fortunate, we might (by a long stretch) get a milder summer. ???????????? Might be snowflakes chance in hell of that happening though! ????????????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> I was trying to say the twiddled are nice and Bentley sooo serene and this new format will drive me nuts.


Just take it slowly Jolly, it will click at some point, then you will wonder what was so hard about it! ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Jolly. you and me both dont know what they are talking about.....I'm not good with change. Just plod on, and we will get there.


Dont worry too much about it, everyone eventually gets the concept of whatever new thing is causing problems. Just that it as if it is a new phone, and have a play with the new setup for a while - and pretty soon it will feel like you have been using it for a while! ????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> I tried Sally Hansen some time ago, but it peeled right off. I don't recall the brush you spoke of so I'll try it again. I may treat myself to a manicure before going to Texas though to get them filed nicely. I'm not liking the new shape that I've seen so many wearing - looks very old fashioned to me.https://www.birchbox.com/magazine/article/how-to-choose-nail-shape
> 
> I still prefer the oval to the squared off, almond, stiletto or lipstick shapes.


I think I will stay with my "no-nonsense" nails, and cut them whichever way I feel like at the time ...... which is to just follow the shape of my finger, beneath the nail ......... I think that is the perfect shape for me! ????????????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> We had an afternoon and evening of thunderstorms yesterday, so it should smell of night crawler worms when going outside this morning. It's supposed to get hot today, so humidity is starting too. At least most of the heat stayed away while school was in session. Only a week or so to go.


What exactly are night crawler worms, and what do they smell like? When we are about to gerain, the smell of moisture is really strong in the air, and after the rain (if one lives close to rabbit country) all that can be smelt is the rabbit smell - I think it would be similar to the straw that would be used in the bottom of a rabbit cage, when it should have been changed a day, or two, ago! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> What a great link. Several interesting projects. Thanks for sharing. Now if only I liked to crochet I would be making wreaths this a.m.


I much prefer knitting, but I will crochet, just to change the way my hands need to move. I think some of these patterns might just end up being made for the brandies, or to donate to worthy charity...... ????????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 8:04 am EST and 16'C (61'F) hazy with a cool breeze coming from somewhere. It is supposed to get hot and humid this afternoon and I am heading to the beach with my knitting. I'm going to park myself in my chair under a tree.
> I was just outside with Bella-kitty and saw 3 baby squirrels emerging from my neighbours shed. I wonder if he knows that there is a squirrel nest in there.


I hope he doesn't hurt them, if he does discover them. ????


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I just go to my posts, then click on the message I want to go to, and it takes me to it. ????


I can't do that anymore, because "My Posts" isn't there anymore! ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Do you mean Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch?


That is the one, is there an English translation? I have heard the name spoken by someone who must be Welsh, or he had lessons in how to say the name, I would really love to be able to say it, but that won't be happening any time soon! ????????


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> I can't do that anymore, because "My Posts" isn't there anymore! ????


It's under My Profile!


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> That is sad and I've heard so many times how the rescued dogs are skittish. Glad that DGD is okay. We had outdoor cats and dogs on the farm and sometimes they weren't as socialized as being in the house would train them. You never wanted to get between them and their food.


We think that might be what happened, and she was also outside alone, which was extremely rare. Unfortunately, this little dog had not been collected from a rescue place, where the animals are checked for suitability of being homed in a family situation, my daughter either saw him, and was told if no one took him, he was going to be put down; OR she heard about him, and wanted to give him a chance of life. The person who had the mother was not a very nice person, apparently. He had 8 good years, but I honestly think his anxieties got worse, the older he got. All of my DD's have very soft hearts, when it comes to animals. The 4 I raised were all brought up with dogs, but I am not sure if the eldest was, or not, but she is very much an animal lover, like her sisters.


----------



## binkbrice

Baby shower is tomorrow and I did not get the blanket done because......stay with me here for a minute...you all have seen my blankets one is my avatar so rolling with that I usually make them with TWO colors well I only bought one red and I am making it all red....So this is my dilemma, yeah I had to buy another red today.....oh well it will be done soon enough. :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> You know your husband so the doctor should listen to your fears. I'm so glad she did!


I will always argue, if the doctor doesn't listen to me, and if that doesn't work, then I tell them that I don't care where the correct treatment comes from, I will get it from where ever necessary, and they also know that I do know where to get the stuff that will help me the best.????????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I may hve been missing in action, but I DO care, which is why i am ploughing through these messages. Best wishes to your SIL.


Same from me also!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> all that I am getting are long lists of numbers!


Yeah, that happened when I first began using them, then again when the software, or format, was changed, but they are working again now.
* ????  ☀
*???????? * *
???????????? **
????????????????
???? "Have a
* Nice weekend"


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.
> 
> Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.
> 
> Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


So sorry about the baby birds, were they originally from your garden?

So is the dentist that you had to wait so long for, not going to remove all of your teeth for you?


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I know how upsetting that must be for you. I only ever had two dogs. The first was a dachsund and he was playing with DS1when he was maybe 8, and they got over excited and DS1 got bitten. We had taken him on from an elderly couple and I hated having to tell them I had had him put down.


We had to do that with our 2 old dogs, before we got Mint, it was devastating, and it really felt like I was letting them down, because they were a part of the family ....... all of the girls (dd's and dgd's who were old enough to understand) were all upset. It is just so hard a thing to have to do! There will be no more dogs after Mint.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I agree on both it was very sad for me when our dad put Sniffles down and I knew why he did it just didn't like that it had to be done :sm13:


That is the same with me!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> That is the one, is there an English translation? I have heard the name spoken by someone who must be Welsh, or he had lessons in how to say the name, I would really love to be able to say it, but that won't be happening any time soon! ????????


Yes it means, St. Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a dull and muggy Wales. Had thunder and heavy downpours last night and looks as though we might have more today. Not a lot planned, as usual, so will probably have a knitting day unless the sun comes out. See you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 12C but sunny. I'm going to try and srtop in today and maybe do some knitting. We cant be out everyday.I'll do a bit washing.I'll catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Did you have Coronation Street? we only had football. England at that.


No we only had football too....So I watched my recordings. Emmerdale, judge rinder and judge judy....Ive got quite into Lady Killers. I dont like Piers whats his name but the program is good. :sm17:


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> If you look up in the url address line, it will show Knittingparadise.com....with a number at the end. That number represents what page you are on...if you know what page you want (like what you would put in the jump to page box), just replace the number in the url address to the page number that you want - it will take you right there.


Im trying that and it doesnt work hahahaha...i s the url address where is says knitting paradise? When I go to alter it it takes all my line away.Dont worry...I'll find something else hahaha


----------



## grandma susan

AW that is beautiful. So pretty....How are you keeping now Linky.


----------



## grandma susan

linkan said:


> Yay this is so great !! I don't need the computer to reach out to you all now ! I love it ????


I'm so pleased that you are pleased. I'm sure the girls will be as pleased as I am that I'm pleased you are pleased :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> So sorry about the baby birds, were they originally from your garden?
> 
> So is the dentist that you had to wait so long for, not going to remove all of your teeth for you?


No,,,just the one that is inside my gume, that my wn dentist snapped off.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not got anything planned for today. I want to see if I can crochet myself a top, but everytime I look at the patterns I go brain dead. Might just see if I can wing it. 

Mr P has more or less finished spreading the gravel over the front drive. The added bonus is that there is much more light reflected inyo the kitchen fro the pale gravel. I'll try and post a photo later.

Off to get dressed as I'm having breakfast (I know, it's very late) in my pjs. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Ive just had a talk with lifeline on the phone. It was great to hear her voice. Weve known each other for 4 yrs now and I still havent met her. We shall have to put that right!!


I agree, we really must all get together again, and miss no-one of our UK friends out (others always welcome!) :sm01: :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing. I've just read through all your posts. Sorry about your fur baby , Judi. 
I've had a very painful week, not done much, except moan. Poor Mr B must be fed up with me. I'm going to have an afternoon at the ironing board & try to clear the pike of clean clothes. My DD & DH have been getting my washing in for me & just leave it, I shouldn't moan I know!!
Hope Londy has a go is time at Butlins. I'll be back later. Love to you all. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> IVE GOT THEM....YEAHHHH :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm24: :sm23: I AM SUCH AN IDIOT. Now I want to be able to put a page number in. Any chances of that???????????


if it's not a rude question where do you want to put a page number and why?


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


and a lovely photo it is too. LOVE YOU TOO.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> What exactly are night crawler worms, and what do they smell like? When we are about to gerain, the smell of moisture is really strong in the air, and after the rain (if one lives close to rabbit country) all that can be smelt is the rabbit smell - I think it would be similar to the straw that would be used in the bottom of a rabbit cage, when it should have been changed a day, or two, ago! ????????


http://drsusanrubin.com/worms/

They're a very large earth worm - great as bait for fishing. The smell is very earthy & musty. There are even sprays that smell like them to use for fishing. Probably hard to describe, it's not unpleasant like skunk...but very distinctive after a good soaking rain when the worms come out of the ground.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Xiang said:


> I can't do that anymore, because "My Posts" isn't there anymore! ????


You'll need to go into your profile and scroll down to the customize settings section and click that you want "my posts" to appear on the top of the pages. I had to reset what I wanted in the top "menu" section also as they got lost in the translation to the new format.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Yeah, that happened when I first began using them, then again when the software, or format, was changed, but they are working again now.
> * ???? ☀
> *???????? * *
> ???????????? **
> ????????????????
> ???? "Have a
> * Nice weekend"


yes, they're all there. :sm11:


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Im trying that and it doesnt work hahahaha...i s the url address where is says knitting paradise? When I go to alter it it takes all my line away.Dont worry...I'll find something else hahaha


When you put your cursor up to the top - put it to the right of the page number (don't highlight the whole address) and backspace to remove that number and then enter the page number you want to go to (without any extra spaces, etc.) the .html will follow the number you put in. You can arrow over to the end (or click on "end" on the top right of your keyboard) and hit enter and that page should come up.


----------



## LondonChris

I had to smile when I read Barney's post about Ll....goch. My daughter sent this to me the other day.
"A couple of well to do English tourists were driving through Wales.
They stopped for lunch at the town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch

......"A very blonde waitress came to the table and one of the tourists said; “Before we order, would you be good enough to settle an argument please”?

Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?”

The blonde waitress leaned over and said,
“Burrr........ Gurrr........ King.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> if it's not a rude question where do you want to put a page number and why?


Not rude:

There used to be a "jump to" page box at the bottom of the KP pages where you could enter a page number and go directly there instead of clicking on the page numbers listed. For instance, in our Tea Party, we have lovely ladies who compile summaries for us and put the item (such as a pattern link) along with the page number that it appeared on in the previous party. So if we've not been able to keep up, the summary on the next week's tea party helps us catch up again and refer to things that we want review if we don't have time to do the entire tea party.

Of, for Connections. If you remember that something appeared 3-4 pages ago, you can enter a page number to take you right back to that spot.


----------



## SaxonLady

We've just had a really heavy burst of rain. I'm going nowhere! I've got too much to do here anyway. 

I haven't told you much about my holiday, but I did enjoy it. Just relaxing and forgetting everything else. We visited Cleethorpes, which I didn't think much of; Mablethorpe, which was the friendliest place I have ever been to; and Skegness, which was hard to find among the caravan parks etc, though the town centre was fine. We had an awful day getting up there. It took twice as long as it should have, due to traffic jams and the horrific non-meal when we were about an hour away and very hungry. I must tell you about that. We came across a place called Cross Roads Inn which advertised home-cooked meals. We went in and ordered gammon and chips and steak pie and mash. There was a group of 4 waiting for food, and a young family eating. The 4 got fed, and the family left, leaving most of their meal behind. That alarmed us but we had paid so waited. 40 minutes later we asked where our meal was and were told it would only be another 5 - 10 minutes. We demanded our money back. It was refused as the food was half cooked! We stood up to go and the 'chef' came out and argued with us that the food was nearly ready and we would have to eat it. He then came out again with a pink gammon and chips. The gammon looked halfcooked - done in a hurry. He put it on the table we had been sitting at. We insisted that we wanted our money back. He then plonked my meal down - I took one look at the 'school mash' lumps and walked out. We never got our money back, but we did get our own back. The word went round the area, Trading standards were informed , as was Trip Advisor. He was bullying the wrong people, not two old ladies! I think Jackie put it on Facebook as well. We went on to our destination, ordered the same again, and had the most lovely meal. 

We never had another bad meal all week. Well, we never had that one! It may still be on that table.

We did lots of shopping (of course!) a bright green top, some trousers which are far too long, another handbag, with a smaller one inside, some needles, and a few bits of wool and patterns. All at ridiculously cheap prices. One of my favourite online woolshops has a large stall in Mablethorpe street market. Heaven! Sorry, the name escapes me ATM. 

Altogether a lovely week off. Now I have to catch up with everything here and DH is clingier than ever!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my stormy little corner of the world. Last nite a tornado went thru a small village near us. Buildings torn apart including a school, but no one was hurt.
I just spent a bit of time adding and deleting features from the updated forum. I clicked on MY PROFILE at the top of this page. Scrolled down and clicked on the features I thought I wanted. I chose BOOKMARKS, MY POSTS, SMILES, USER NAMES LARGER, PICTURES, after each click I clicked UPDATE SETTINGS. I will have to try other setting later to see if I like them. My favorite new thing is the back to top feature that is at the bottom of the page. Sheez how lazy am I that I do not even want to bother to scroll upwards? 
Thanks for explaining what you meant about the page number. I was confused, as usual. 
Hope everyone enjoys their day. I will be indoors avoiding the nasty storms. Suppose I might as well sit and knit.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. The coven is coming soon so I had better arrange broomstick parking spaces!!
> 
> Had a good Creative Chaos yesterday, we are planning on doing an undersea scene as a sensory picture for one of our local nursing homes. I am going to make an octopus and some sea shells. Others are doing fish, mermaid, shipwreck, treasure chest and seaweed.
> 
> Have a good day everyone, catch you later. xx


It's nice that you will make people happy with your efforts. Did I tell you about my toilet seat? On the lid I painted a cat curled up on a turquoise mat but when you lift the lid you see the ocean with a ship in the distance and a shark fin in the water. But when you raise the rim it's like seeing the scene through a port hole. I just found the oak seat I bought for my friend about 20 years ago. I lost it in the spare room so bought another and she still has it.she puts it on her new toilets as needed. I hope you send photo of your work. It's memorial weekend here so we are taking flowers to the cemetery and I suggested son and I go to a racino for food and some betting after.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. Its a dull morning and 12C. The sun is supposed to come this afernoon. I'll be at the over 60's so I might miss it!Hope you are all ok.


This is our second day of uncomfortable warm weather. If I can't find our fan I'm buying another. I hope over 60s is fun. I'm in a knitting group once a week and they are nice mostly. I met them for dinner and a local young people actors did "Avenue Q" quite funny. My iPad won't get YouTube but I'm going to see if my laptop will. I want to join the shoulder of the bunting using a Kitchener stitch for a flat invisible join but my note on how to do it are unreadable. I used "s, o" and cannot remember if they mean "slip or stay, on or off" ...my first try at this stitch. Tv used it on the sole of slipper. Wish I didn't erase it. it's our weekend to decorate at the cemetery which is hard for me emotionally but son and I plan a diversion at a racino for a meal and small betting. I have not heard from aunt tho I sent her a Bette Boop charm and a magnet in her mothers day cards. She holds a grudge I guess. I hope you get to win prizes today. Have fun any way.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing. I've just read through all your posts. Sorry about your fur baby , Judi.
> I've had a very painful week, not done much, except moan. Poor Mr B must be fed up with me. I'm going to have an afternoon at the ironing board & try to clear the pike of clean clothes. My DD & DH have been getting my washing in for me & just leave it, I shouldn't moan I know!!
> Hope Londy has a go is time at Butlins. I'll be back later. Love to you all. Xx


I hope things improve. Love you avatar...cute! I get my serenity back when I see beautiful children.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> I will always argue, if the doctor doesn't listen to me, and if that doesn't work, then I tell them that I don't care where the correct treatment comes from, I will get it from where ever necessary, and they also know that I do know where to get the stuff that will help me the best.????????????


There is a debate here wether government health care or private pay is better.candidates for president are a goofy bunch!! I'm writing in Mickey Mouse..not really...I threaten tomgomto Canada but Bill Maher says that Canada will be building a wall to keep us out. .


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> We've just had a really heavy burst of rain. I'm going nowhere! I've got too much to do here anyway.
> 
> I haven't told you much about my holiday, but I did enjoy it. Just relaxing and forgetting everything else. We visited Cleethorpes, which I didn't think much of; Mablethorpe, which was the friendliest place I have ever been to; and Skegness, which was hard to find among the caravan parks etc, though the town centre was fine. We had an awful day getting up there. It took twice as long as it should have, due to traffic jams and the horrific non-meal when we were about an hour away and very hungry. I must tell you about that. We came across a place called Cross Roads Inn which advertised home-cooked meals. We went in and ordered gammon and chips and steak pie and mash. There was a group of 4 waiting for food, and a young family eating. The 4 got fed, and the family left, leaving most of their meal behind. That alarmed us but we had paid so waited. 40 minutes later we asked where our meal was and were told it would only be another 5 - 10 minutes. We demanded our money back. It was refused as the food was half cooked! We stood up to go and the 'chef' came out and argued with us that the food was nearly ready and we would have to eat it. He then came out again with a pink gammon and chips. The gammon looked halfcooked - done in a hurry. He put it on the table we had been sitting at. We insisted that we wanted our money back. He then plonked my meal down - I took one look at the 'school mash' lumps and walked out. We never got our money back, but we did get our own back. The word went round the area, Trading standards were informed , as was Trip Advisor. He was bullying the wrong people, not two old ladies! I think Jackie put it on Facebook as well. We went on to our destination, ordered the same again, and had the most lovely meal.
> 
> We never had another bad meal all week. Well, we never had that one! It may still be on that table.
> 
> We did lots of shopping (of course!) a bright green top, some trousers which are far too long, another handbag, with a smaller one inside, some needles, and a few bits of wool and patterns. All at ridiculously cheap prices. One of my favourite online woolshops has a large stall in Mablethorpe street market. Heaven! Sorry, the name escapes me ATM.
> 
> Altogether a lovely week off. Now I have to catch up with everything here and DH is clingier than ever!


You had spunk! Good for you and shame on them. It is good to get away.


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Im trying that and it doesnt work hahahaha...i s the url address where is says knitting paradise? When I go to alter it it takes all my line away.Dont worry...I'll find something else hahaha


Why coukdnt they just let it stay as it was? I don't get any of the newness. has it been a beneficial change for anyone? Maybe I just thick. Well... for sure I'm just thick


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Morning from my stormy little corner of the world. Last nite a tornado went thru a small village near us. Buildings torn apart including a school, but no one was hurt.
> I just spent a bit of time adding and deleting features from the updated forum. I clicked on MY PROFILE at the top of this page. Scrolled down and clicked on the features I thought I wanted. I chose BOOKMARKS, MY POSTS, SMILES, USER NAMES LARGER, PICTURES, after each click I clicked UPDATE SETTINGS. I will have to try other setting later to see if I like them. My favorite new thing is the back to top feature that is at the bottom of the page. Sheez how lazy am I that I do not even want to bother to scroll upwards?
> Thanks for explaining what you meant about the page number. I was confused, as usual.
> Hope everyone enjoys their day. I will be indoors avoiding the nasty storms. Suppose I might as well sit and knit.


Please don't get caught in a tornado. Stay safe. xx


----------



## SaxonLady

jollypolly said:


> Why coukdnt they just let it stay as it was? I don't get any of the newness. has it been a beneficial change for anyone? Maybe I just thick. Well... for sure I'm just thick


How can you be thick? You found us!


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi Lovely Ladies. We've got gray and wet with a bit of windy weather here today. Just went out to do some grocery shopping and will now stay in and get some knitting done while I watch some TV. Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!! xxxooo


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies. We've got gray and wet with a bit of windy weather here today. Just went out to do some grocery shopping and will now stay in and get some knitting done while I watch some TV. Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you all lots!! xxxooo


Hi Pam, we seem to be the only ones on here at the moment. Hope you've got something decent to watch on TV weekends are lousy on ours. The weather is OK here dull and a bit warmer but not outside weather. Still I have got a lot of knitting done, enjoy yourself, what are you knitting at the moment. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Hi Pam, we seem to be the only ones on here at the moment. Hope you've got something decent to watch on TV weekends are lousy on ours. The weather is OK here dull and a bit warmer but not outside weather. Still I have got a lot of knitting done, enjoy yourself, what are you knitting at the moment. xxx


Your weather sounds much like ours. We're more like showers than rain, but I don't want to be out in it. I've got a couple of programs I recorded and we've also got Netflix (through a friend of our son), so plenty to watch. I've got about six WIPs going (or more). I'm working on a lace shawl at the moment, but will probably switch over to another one of my WIPs soon. I've got about 4 shawls and a scarf waiting to be blocked and just need to get around to doing it. Been procrastinating on that. :sm12: Mr. Ric is off running errands. That didn't sound like fun to me, so I declined going with him. I need to finish up some of these WIPs so I can start on others! :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> Your weather sounds much like ours. We're more like showers than rain, but I don't want to be out in it. I've got a couple of programs I recorded and we've also got Netflix (through a friend of our son), so plenty to watch. I've got about six WIPs going (or more). I'm working on a lace shawl at the moment, but will probably switch over to another one of my WIPs soon. I've got about 4 shawls and a scarf waiting to be blocked and just need to get around to doing it. Been procrastinating on that. :sm12: Mr. Ric is off running errands. That didn't sound like fun to me, so I declined going with him. I need to finish up some of these WIPs so I can start on others! :sm09:


I never have more than one WIP, I like to get one finished before starting another. I usually know what I am doing next so it is an incentive to get finished. I first though Ric was running errands for you and thought how did she manage that, but I see it is probably his own errands. xx


----------



## London Girl

Just a very quick fly by to say all is going well and we're all having fun! Lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Wondered how you were getting on, glad you are enjoying yourself. Look forward to hearing all about it when you get home.xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> I never have more than one WIP, I like to get one finished before starting another. I usually know what I am doing next so it is an incentive to get finished. I first though Ric was running errands for you and thought how did she manage that, but I see it is probably his own errands. xx


I used to be that way but have somehow managed to get into the habit of multiple WIPs. Yes, he's doing his own. I'm enjoying my alone time. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Wondered how you were getting on, glad you are enjoying yourself. Look forward to hearing all about it when you get home.xxx


Me, too, Londy!! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Just a very quick fly by to say all is going well and we're all having fun! Lots of love xxxxxxx


Have a wonderful time xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

We decided to go out and get fish and chips. Wonderful. Then DS rang and asked if we,d go and sleep at their house, he has something on his mind at the moment. Anyway, we've played all sorts of daft games, but laughed the night away. I'm sitting up in this UNCOMFY bed thinking I'm nuts... I'll catch up now.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spent a lovely day pottering in the garden, planted out some more chard and divided and repotted my auriculas. LM rang yo say she has had 10 inches cut off her hair, it is now just below her shoulder . She and gs2 are coming to stay tomorrow so I guess we'll be cake making at some point. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx.


----------



## grandma susan

jollypolly said:


> Why coukdnt they just let it stay as it was? I don't get any of the newness. has it been a beneficial change for anyone? Maybe I just thick. Well... for sure I'm just thick


Well I must be thick with you. My trouble is that I don't like change. I'm usually on my laptop but tonight

I'm on my iPod and it's slightly different. U and me need saving jolly. Don't worry you are not alone.


----------



## binkbrice

I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Adorable!! Good looking photo. Good to see your smiling face;made me smile just seeing it and remembering our time together in Indy. Need to do something like that again. The zucchini fries are calling my name from the Cheesecake Factory.


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Wonderful photo, Lisa! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Great picture :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable!! Good looking photo. Good to see your smiling face;made me smile just seeing it and remembering our time together in Indy. Need to do something like that again. The zucchini fries are calling my name from the Cheesecake Factory.


Happy memories and soooooo much cheesecake xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Lovely photos xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well I must be thick with you. My trouble is that I don't like change. I'm usually on my laptop but tonight
> 
> I'm on my iPod and it's slightly different. U and me need saving jolly. Don't worry you are not alone.


I'm with you two too. I do not understand anything that has been said. All l do is go to My topics and click on Connections and then to the latest page and find my place from there, may be a bit long winded but it works for me. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Bentley brought me a present of pigeon feathers this morning, I guess there is a slightly bald pigeon flying around somewhere. He was very pleased with himself. He's now gone out again to look for the pigeon.

The gks are coming to stay tonight so I'll get LM to cook dinner this evening. Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Bentley brought me a present of pigeon feathers this morning, I guess there is a slightly bald pigeon flying around somewhere. He was very pleased with himself. He's now gone out again to look for the pigeon.
> 
> The gks are coming to stay tonight so I'll get LM to cook dinner this evening. Hope everyone is ok. xx


It's nice and sunny here today so far so should be outside but I can't think what I want to do out there. There's plenty to do but .............. Himself has gone for a walk up the hill behind us so I have an hour to myself so will catch up here and get the joint in the oven and go from there. :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls. Ive slept, just, I need my own bed.......it's a dull day and only 11C. Yesterday was quite nice. I'm hoping to be home by early afternoon. But you never know with this lot. 

I think DIL is the only teaching assistant that brings animals home in the holidays. We've got flipping baby frogs in a tank and tadpoles. I never know what's coming next....


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Bentley brought me a present of pigeon feathers this morning, I guess there is a slightly bald pigeon flying around somewhere. He was very pleased with himself. He's now gone out again to look for the pigeon.
> 
> The gks are coming to stay tonight so I'll get LM to cook dinner this evening. Hope everyone is ok. xx


Have a wonderful day with the GKs. Well done Bentley that he's so enjoying his outdoor experiences!

We have clouds this morning but no rain, so will be setting out shortly for my morning walk.

Have a great day everyone! xxxooo :sm09:


----------



## jinx

I am the odd ball. I like the changes. The way I get to the last message I read in Connections is

click on watched topics at top of page. It will show this:
Connection 4 #76 (=>) click on the arrow.
That should take you to the last message you read on Connections.



PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you two too. I do not understand anything that has been said. All l do is go to My topics and click on Connections and then to the latest page and find my place from there, may be a bit long winded but it works for me. Xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jinx said:


> I am the odd ball. I like the changes. The way I get to the last message I read in Connections is
> 
> click on watched topics at top of page. It will show this:
> Connection 4 #76 (=>) click on the arrow.
> That should take you to the last message you read on Connections.


That's how I do it too. I'm with you in liking the changes. I also like the where the quote reply gives a snipit of the previous post so that I can follow the conversation thread, but that the whole thing isn't posted.


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is raining and the sun is shining. I have a lazy day planned. Sundays we often have unexpected company drop in. We will see what today has in store for us. I hope everyone enjoys their day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like it's going to be a lovely day today. Hope to get some flowers in planters to put in the patio dividers and perk up the place.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:21 am EST and 19'C (66'F), high humidity and thunderstorms expected this afternoon, but little rain. Just hot and muggy. I have a get-together this afternoon at the LYS. Her shop is so hot that I hope she keeps the door open.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I'm coming over!!! The beach sounds lovely, remind me, are you on holiday or late shift? xxx


I'm on holiday until June 3.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> I am having that same problem with the old posts, I won't bug him now, he must be inundated, just takes me a few seconds more to find you!!


Under My Profile, Show My Posts. Then you can go to the "#" on the right side of your last post.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Wow, that is a bit cheeky, but there are 3 timing chains in the engine, and in the model car that we have, there was apparently a design fault, or something like that, so it was a known fault which was fixed in the next model production. If it doesn't get fixed, we will end up having to replace the motor, and I think that would be much more than fixing the timing chains. ????????


Timing chains are tricky. I have a belt. They had the senior tech replace the belt, then passed the job to the junior tech to replace the serpentine belt that runs on the outside of the engine and makes the power steering and alternator go. He put it on wrong and the first corner that I went around, the car came to a complete halt. They paid for fixing the damage he had done.
Unfortunately the belt needs to be replaced every 120,000 kms and I am approaching that number again.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> Hi Nitzi! I would like something that would return me to the last page I've read on the longer posts or ongoing sections like this. Because sometimes I don't post and it's time intensive to flit through the pages till you find where were.
> Do you have Ad block on the laptop as well? I'm considering it...
> I'm not resistant to change, and their are some nice new features with the software upgrade... but the layout still doesn't ring my chimes. One line responses are too close to the menu bar below the post... there I'm whining! :sm09:


You'll have to pop in and post "Just saying Hi" so you have a post to go back to each time.
I have AdBlock on my laptop. I don't get the screeching ads. I really don't like ads with music and sound.
I don't have AdBlock on my ipod and the ads on it are really BIG.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> You want to try writing welsh place names and addresses with autocorrect it doesn't half throw up some weird words.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: You'll have to start adding those words to your Spell Check dictionary. I think you can still do that.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Have a great day at the beach; our beach days are probably over for a while, unless one belongs to an Iceburgers Club!! ????????????


June is going to be very warm according to the forecasters so I either can hide in the air conditioned house or escape to the beach where there is a breeze.
Our winter dips are called Polar Bear Dips.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Spent a lovely day pottering in the garden, planted out some more chard and divided and repotted my auriculas. LM rang yo say she has had 10 inches cut off her hair, it is now just below her shoulder . She and gs2 are coming to stay tomorrow so I guess we'll be cake making at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx.


I got mad yesterday and chopped about 7 inches off mine. :sm12: :sm26:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


What a beautiful picture of you. I just want to jump into the picture and hug you.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, just a little drop of rain last night which is just right for the garden. Bought some more compost from the garden centre yesterday to plant up my courgettes, today I have to pot up 14 tomato plants as well. I also did a mountain of ironing yesterday and tidied my craftroom, I was absolutely shattered lat night but am fine now after a good nights sleep and a bit of a lie in.
> 
> It looks like that the gks are coming to stay at some point over the weekend.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone and enjoy the bank holiday weekend all you in the UK. It's the big Surrey Couonty Show on Monday and of course rain is promised!


I've been looking for a tomato for the patio, but I haven't found a compact one yet.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Happy memories and soooooo much cheesecake xxx


you can't have too much cheesecake, and no-one makes it like the Americans.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Ive just written another big message and now Ive lost that as we have changed the posts..........I'm getting cross......OK...I'll tell you again.
> 
> Some bloody bird has got hold of the baby birds in the birdhouse and we seem to have lost them. Its created a bigger hole and pulled out the nest. We are so sad..It'll be jackdaws or magpies....I feel responsible because if we hadnt got a bird box then they wouldnt have died.
> 
> Rebecca....Thankyou for texting me. I got on ok yesterday at the hosp. He didnt tell me anything I didnt know. Im getting the tooth thats caught inside my ogum out when they send for me. As for the other aches, well, go and see MY dentist and she will fill them!!!! I said SHE HAD !!!!!!and sent an xray to him....I dont like being peed about!. Still. He was a lovely quiet man and promised he'd use the strong anasthetic on me. since the last fillinf took 7 needles to freeze the tooth.


You sound like me for freezing. The dentist freezes my nose, my tongue and my cheeks very well but has a hard time freezing the particular tooth he is going to work on.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I'm with you two too. I do not understand anything that has been said. All l do is go to My topics and click on Connections and then to the latest page and find my place from there, may be a bit long winded but it works for me. Xxx


In My Profile tick the boxes re email notifications. The email for Connections always goes straight to where you left off unless you stopped reading before the last page.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> WHERE OH WHERE HAVE THE SMILIES GONE????????????????????


You have to turn them on in your "My Profile"


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on holiday until June 3.


Happy holiday :sm24:


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


That's a beautiful smile.


----------



## SaxonLady

Hi Nitzi. How are you today/ Full of the joys of late spring I hope. I have sunshine here, and no DH, so all is well.


----------



## nitz8catz

That's a beautiful set.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Happy holiday :sm24:


Hallo my lovely Susan. DS2 has gone off with DH for the day. Peace!


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Hi Nitzi. How are you today/ Full of the joys of late spring I hope. I have sunshine here, and no DH, so all is well.


I'm hiding inside from the heat and humidity.
Enjoy your ME time.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> What exactly are night crawler worms, and what do they smell like? When we are about to gerain, the smell of moisture is really strong in the air, and after the rain (if one lives close to rabbit country) all that can be smelt is the rabbit smell - I think it would be similar to the straw that would be used in the bottom of a rabbit cage, when it should have been changed a day, or two, ago! ????????


That's awful!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I hope he doesn't hurt them, if he does discover them. ????


I don't think he's been in the shed since he bought the place. I know he didn't store anything in there this winter.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Happy holiday :sm24:


Thanks. I don't have any plans so it's a lazy holiday.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive come to the conclusion that I dont like this new format. BAH


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Not got anything planned for today. I want to see if I can crochet myself a top, but everytime I look at the patterns I go brain dead. Might just see if I can wing it.
> 
> Mr P has more or less finished spreading the gravel over the front drive. The added bonus is that there is much more light reflected inyo the kitchen fro the pale gravel. I'll try and post a photo later.
> 
> Off to get dressed as I'm having breakfast (I know, it's very late) in my pjs. xxx


Can you crochet a tube and then add straps?


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Ive come to the conclusion that I dont like this new format. BAH


Lisa I love your photo. xx


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> I had to smile when I read Barney's post about Ll....goch. My daughter sent this to me the other day.
> "A couple of well to do English tourists were driving through Wales.
> They stopped for lunch at the town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch
> 
> ......"A very blonde waitress came to the table and one of the tourists said; "Before we order, would you be good enough to settle an argument please"?
> 
> Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?"
> 
> The blonde waitress leaned over and said,
> "Burrr........ Gurrr........ King.


 :sm11: :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> This is our second day of uncomfortable warm weather. If I can't find our fan I'm buying another. I hope over 60s is fun. I'm in a knitting group once a week and they are nice mostly. I met them for dinner and a local young people actors did "Avenue Q" quite funny. My iPad won't get YouTube but I'm going to see if my laptop will. I want to join the shoulder of the bunting using a Kitchener stitch for a flat invisible join but my note on how to do it are unreadable. I used "s, o" and cannot remember if they mean "slip or stay, on or off" ...my first try at this stitch. Tv used it on the sole of slipper. Wish I didn't erase it. it's our weekend to decorate at the cemetery which is hard for me emotionally but son and I plan a diversion at a racino for a meal and small betting. I have not heard from aunt tho I sent her a Bette Boop charm and a magnet in her mothers day cards. She holds a grudge I guess. I hope you get to win prizes today. Have fun any way.


I have to look Kitchener stitch up everytime I use it. It just doesn't want to stick in my brain.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> There is a debate here wether government health care or private pay is better.candidates for president are a goofy bunch!! I'm writing in Mickey Mouse..not really...I threaten tomgomto Canada but Bill Maher says that Canada will be building a wall to keep us out. .


We won't be building the wall, but we said we would help pay for it if the US wants to build one. Gotta keep the cows on the right side of the border :sm17:
You can always come up here for a visit and see if you like Canada first.


----------



## nitz8catz

jollypolly said:


> Why coukdnt they just let it stay as it was? I don't get any of the newness. has it been a beneficial change for anyone? Maybe I just thick. Well... for sure I'm just thick


I think it was done to make KP look better on smart phones.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Spent a lovely day pottering in the garden, planted out some more chard and divided and repotted my auriculas. LM rang yo say she has had 10 inches cut off her hair, it is now just below her shoulder . She and gs2 are coming to stay tomorrow so I guess we'll be cake making at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx.


I bet LM looks very grown up now.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Nice pics Lisa.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Bentley brought me a present of pigeon feathers this morning, I guess there is a slightly bald pigeon flying around somewhere. He was very pleased with himself. He's now gone out again to look for the pigeon.
> 
> The gks are coming to stay tonight so I'll get LM to cook dinner this evening. Hope everyone is ok. xx


Those pigeons are probably heavier than Bentley. So long as he only brings you back feathers. :sm01:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> I am the odd ball. I like the changes. The way I get to the last message I read in Connections is
> 
> click on watched topics at top of page. It will show this:
> Connection 4 #76 (=>) click on the arrow.
> That should take you to the last message you read on Connections.


Thanks I'll try that next time.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> In My Profile tick the boxes re email notifications. The email for Connections always goes straight to where you left off unless you stopped reading before the last page.


Also good to know.


----------



## nitz8catz

I've caught up to myself and DD has just come down the stairs which means I'll have to do something.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


Great photo Susan, you are looking very well (even if you weren't feeling that way at the time!) ????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> This new format is awesome with my phone !!!!!! ???? hey everybody
> I want to show you all the finished hat. ..I changed it a little, and the mittens with it  ... just gotta figure out how now lol


They are gorgeous. ????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> It's under My Profile!


Thanks for that Lisa xxx


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Yes it means, St. Mary's church in the hollow of the white hazel near a rapid whirlpool and the Church of St. Tysilio of the red cave.


No wonder it is such a long word! ????


----------



## lifeline

jinx said:


> I am the odd ball. I like the changes. The way I get to the last message I read in Connections is
> 
> click on watched topics at top of page. It will show this:
> Connection 4 #76 (=>) click on the arrow.
> That should take you to the last message you read on Connections.


That's what I do too x


----------



## grandma susan

lifeline said:


> That's what I do too x


Thats what I do too, (now you've told me) :sm12: ...I have tried to change the page number, but I blank the whole www out!!!!! :sm22: :sm25: Ive had enough!. I'll just plod on like what I normally do....Some of you USA ladies leaave me in awe.... :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Thats what I do too, (now you've told me) :sm12: ...I have tried to change the page number, but I blank the whole www out!!!!! :sm22: :sm25: Ive had enough!. I'll just plod on like what I normally do....Some of you USA ladies leaave me in awe.... :sm24:


as far as I can see all you can do is go back 3 pages at a time until you get to the one you want!


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Great photo, hope you had a good time.


----------



## LondonChris

nitz8catz said:


> I'm on holiday until June 3.


Yeh! Hav a great time & relax. X


----------



## LondonChris

Happy Sunday everyone. Had a great time with 2 of my boys today. little O found my foam boards I use for blocking & he spend hours playing with them. He made a camp which had to include all sorts of tins of food, torches & so many pillows. My DD kept telling him the boards were not playthings but I let him play, it was worth it to see the joy on his face. I put the baby in with him too for a while. After that he had me making Ninja Turtle masks & he also needed a bag to carry his special things. I've enjoyed the sewing so much I've just cut out a pair of shorts for GS O, I'm off to do more sewing. Bye for now. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Have a great night. I'm off to bed.


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> Adorable!! Good looking photo. Good to see your smiling face;made me smile just seeing it and remembering our time together in Indy. Need to do something like that again. The zucchini fries are calling my name from the Cheesecake Factory.


Yes those were really good!


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful joyful time that he will remember forever.


LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Had a great time with 2 of my boys today. little O found my foam boards I use for blocking & he spend hours playing with them. He made a camp which had to include all sorts of tins of food, torches & so many pillows. My DD kept telling him the boards were not playthings but I let him play, it was worth it to see the joy on his face. I put the baby in with him too for a while. After that he had me making Ninja Turtle masks & he also needed a bag to carry his special things. I've enjoyed the sewing so much I've just cut out a pair of shorts for GS O, I'm off to do more sewing. Bye for now. Xx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'm so pleased that you are pleased. I'm sure the girls will be as pleased as I am that I'm pleased you are pleased :sm16:


And after following that conversation, my head is spinning (๑ˇεˇ๑)•*¨*•.¸¸♪


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> No,,,just the one that is inside my gume, that my wn dentist snapped off.


If you really want them all out, and they are all giving you problems, aren't you supposed to be able to say what you want done? It is almost like a person has no control about what happens to ones own body anymore! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I agree, we really must all get together again, and miss no-one of our UK friends out (others always welcome!) :sm01: :sm02: :sm11:


When you have the get together, it must then be time to do the Skype thing again! I might even pay, so that we can try the international link again, or we could try through Google or fb, to see if they work as well, if not better! 
????


----------



## Xiang

quote=RookieRetiree]http://drsusanrubin.com/worms/

They're a very large earth worm - great as bait for fishing. The smell is very earthy & musty. There are even sprays that smell like them to use for fishing. Probably hard to describe, it's not unpleasant like skunk...but very distinctive after a good soaking rain when the worms come out of the ground.[/quote]

I recognize the description of the smell, so they must live in this region also. I love that smell, it is also the smell of really good soil. It is the smell of the world soil in my yard, when I am able to dig it! ???????? I need to do some digging soon, so that I can do some planting, in the hope of having some more flowers for the kids to pick, and for the birds and beneficial insects. ????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been missing. I've just read through all your posts. Sorry about your fur baby , Judi.
> I've had a very painful week, not done much, except moan. Poor Mr B must be fed up with me. I'm going to have an afternoon at the ironing board & try to clear the pike of clean clothes. My DD & DH have been getting my washing in for me & just leave it, I shouldn't moan I know!!
> Hope Londy has a go is time at Butlins. I'll be back later. Love to you all. Xx


Hi Chris, I am so sorry that you have been in so much pain, and so happy that you are feeling better. Mr B might be fedup, but I also think that sometimes he wishes that he was able to take your pain away, and make you better. My dh often jokes about being my carer, I forget how he says it, but if a person didn't know him, they would think he was a terrible person because he always ends whatever he is saying about being my career by saying that he doesn't care. But when I am in a really bad way, people see how my condition really affects him, and unless I need to go out for a craft group, or an appointment, he leaves me to sleep until I wake naturally. Some times I wish he would wake me, but that is just pointless, because if I wake to early, I just end up back in bed at some time through the day, because my eyes won't stay open. ???? :sm06: :sm16: 
Anyway enough of my babble, I hope you continue to feel much better now. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I had to smile when I read Barney's post about Ll....goch. My daughter sent this to me the other day.
> "A couple of well to do English tourists were driving through Wales.
> They stopped for lunch at the town of Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyllllantysiliogogoch
> 
> ......"A very blonde waitress came to the table and one of the tourists said; "Before we order, would you be good enough to settle an argument please"?
> 
> Can you pronounce where we are, very, very, very slowly?"
> 
> The blonde waitress leaned over and said,
> "Burrr........ Gurrr........ King.


Hahahahaha ......... That is priceless, they couldn't be upset with her, because they didn't indicate WHAT they wanted her to say! Hahahahaha


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my stormy little corner of the world. Last nite a tornado went thru a small village near us. Buildings torn apart including a school, but no one was hurt.
> I just spent a bit of time adding and deleting features from the updated forum. I clicked on MY PROFILE at the top of this page. Scrolled down and clicked on the features I thought I wanted. I chose BOOKMARKS, MY POSTS, SMILES, USER NAMES LARGER, PICTURES, after each click I clicked UPDATE SETTINGS. I will have to try other setting later to see if I like them. My favorite new thing is the back to top feature that is at the bottom of the page. Sheez how lazy am I that I do not even want to bother to scroll upwards?
> Thanks for explaining what you meant about the page number. I was confused, as usual.
> Hope everyone enjoys their day. I will be indoors avoiding the nasty storms. Suppose I might as well sit and knit.


Sitting and knitting sounds like a wonderful occupation, I just wish it was what I could have done, as my full-time job, and not had to see all of the stuff I ended up seeing because of my job! But I suppose I might have become fedup with knitting :sm16: :sm06: ???? , then I would probably not found all of you ladies, and that would have been disastrous; but I would probably be a much faster knitter ......... Oh well, no point in complaining, I am who I am ........ and I actually like this person who is me. Took a long time, but I have finally reached that place of self-like. Hmmmmmm I am rambling again, so I shall end this post now.
.☀/\ "Good
afternoon"/\???? /\
. /???? \ / \????/ \
/** * /* ** \????????


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> It's nice that you will make people happy with your efforts. Did I tell you about my toilet seat? On the lid I painted a cat curled up on a turquoise mat but when you lift the lid you see the ocean with a ship in the distance and a shark fin in the water. But when you raise the rim it's like seeing the scene through a port hole. I just found the oak seat I bought for my friend about 20 years ago. I lost it in the spare room so bought another and she still has it.she puts it on her new toilets as needed. I hope you send photo of your work. It's memorial weekend here so we are taking flowers to the cemetery and I suggested son and I go to a racino for food and some betting after.


Jolly that toilet seat sounds delightful, something like that would be useful for toilet training young children, they would be wanting to see the lid ......... hhhmmmmm ......... on second thoughts, the child might be to distracted by the lid instead. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> quote=RookieRetiree]http://drsusanrubin.com/worms/
> 
> They're a very large earth worm - great as bait for fishing. The smell is very earthy & musty. There are even sprays that smell like them to use for fishing. Probably hard to describe, it's not unpleasant like skunk...but very distinctive after a good soaking rain when the worms come out of the ground.


I recognize the description of the smell, so they must live in this region also. I love that smell, it is also the smell of really good soil. It is the smell of the world soil in my yard, when I am able to dig it! ???????? I need to do some digging soon, so that I can do some planting, in the hope of having some more flowers for the kids to pick, and for the birds and beneficial insects. ????????????????????[/quote]

The night crawlers out here are huge Judi. Sometimes I'll get up in the middle of the night to check on plants that are being "attacked" to find out if its earwigs, slugs or some other nasty creature. On one excursion with the flashlight I came upon these huge worms in my raised beds above the ground curled around another worm also above ground. The light startled them and they pulled their heads back into the soil lickety-split. I think I caught them having "midnight delight"! :sm12:


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> This is our second day of uncomfortable warm weather. If I can't find our fan I'm buying another. I hope over 60s is fun. I'm in a knitting group once a week and they are nice mostly. I met them for dinner and a local young people actors did "Avenue Q" quite funny. My iPad won't get YouTube but I'm going to see if my laptop will. I want to join the shoulder of the bunting using a Kitchener stitch for a flat invisible join but my note on how to do it are unreadable. I used "s, o" and cannot remember if they mean "slip or stay, on or off" ...my first try at this stitch. Tv used it on the sole of slipper. Wish I didn't erase it. it's our weekend to decorate at the cemetery which is hard for me emotionally but son and I plan a diversion at a racino for a meal and small betting. I have not heard from aunt tho I sent her a Bette Boop charm and a magnet in her mothers day cards. She holds a grudge I guess. I hope you get to win prizes today. Have fun any way.


Some people don't realise that grudges are just a total waste of time, and the anger that they keep holding onto, just adds more stress damage onto their already damaged bodies. You try not let what your aunt might, or might not be feeling, and keep yourself in as good a condition as you can.

????。*。????~????xXx
。????。*。Have。????
????。a wonderful day.
.????´*。.????¨¯`*❤。。????


----------



## Islander

Xiang said:


> Great photo Susan, you are looking very well (even if you weren't feeling that way at the time!) ????


Ditto from me Susan!


----------



## Islander

nitz8catz said:


> That's a beautiful smile.


Who is that little person sitting beside you? A mini you! :sm02:


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Spent a lovely day pottering in the garden, planted out some more chard and divided and repotted my auriculas. LM rang yo say she has had 10 inches cut off her hair, it is now just below her shoulder . She and gs2 are coming to stay tomorrow so I guess we'll be cake making at some point.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Xx.


You have a beautiful garden Purple! I always like to see your plants. xox


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> There is a debate here wether government health care or private pay is better.candidates for president are a goofy bunch!! I'm writing in Mickey Mouse..not really...I threaten tomgomto Canada but Bill Maher says that Canada will be building a wall to keep us out. .


The Medicare System in Australia, was formed many decades ago, to ensure that all Australians would have access to health care, regardless of their income. I had health care cover, until some months ago, and I canceled my cover because the premiums were gradually, and permanently heading skywards, at the same time decreasing the benefits available for claimants. As a public patient, I am able to access any treatment I need, and not have to pay anything for the treatment. Whereas a person with private health cover, might get treatment earlier, but they will also have to pay a portion of the hospital/treatment cost, as well as the premiums for their health cover. Also if one does have this cover, one also has to make sure that your Health Fund is accepted at the hospital, or by the treating specialist, because if they aren't, one then gets the complete account. So for people in my financial situation, do not have the finances to pay the premiums, we will continue to have access to medical and surgical treatment, and psychiatric treatment.

So if you don't already have health cover, make sure you investigate every option that is availablAustralia was formed many decades ago, to ensure that all Australians would have access to health care. I had health care cover, until some months ago, and I canceled my cover because the premiums were gradually, and permanently heading skywards, at the same time decreasing the benefits available for claimants. As a public patient, I am able to access any treatment I need, and not have to pay anything for the treatment. Whereas a person with private health cover, might get treatment earlier, but they will also have to pay a portion of the hospital/treatment cost, as well as the premiums for their health cover. Also if one does have this cover, one also has to make sure that your Health Fund is accepted at the hospital, or by the treating specialist, because if they aren't, one then gets the complete account. So for people in my financial situation, do not have the finances to pay the premiums, we will continue to have access to medical and surgical treatment, and psychiatric treatment.
So if you don't already have private cover, make sure that you investigate every option available to you, so that you get the best combination available.


----------



## Xiang

jollypolly said:


> Why coukdnt they just let it stay as it was? I don't get any of the newness. has it been a beneficial change for anyone? Maybe I just thick. Well... for sure I'm just thick


Don't put yourself down Jolly, you can't be to thick if you were able to get your teaching qualifications, and you have a brilliant sense of humour also.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> Your weather sounds much like ours. We're more like showers than rain, but I don't want to be out in it. I've got a couple of programs I recorded and we've also got Netflix (through a friend of our son), so plenty to watch. I've got about six WIPs going (or more). I'm working on a lace shawl at the moment, but will probably switch over to another one of my WIPs soon. I've got about 4 shawls and a scarf waiting to be blocked and just need to get around to doing it. Been procrastinating on that. :sm12: Mr. Ric is off running errands. That didn't sound like fun to me, so I declined going with him. I need to finish up some of these WIPs so I can start on others! :sm09:


On how I know about those WIP's! I am not sure how many I have now, and that is including my sewing projects. The knitting/crochet projects are now decreasing, but the dgk's are adding to my future projects. ????
If I am not careful, I will need to live to about 120, but only if one of my DDs, or one of the DGD's, let me live with one them!

????。*。????~????xXx
。????。*。Have。????
????。a wonderful day.
.????´*。.????¨¯`*❤。。????


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> What a beautiful picture of you. I just want to jump into the picture and hug you.


Aww!! Thank you!!


----------



## Xiang

Well I have reached page 40, and now I need to take a break, so I am putting this away now and will get on and hopefully finish Miss C's blanket so that she can use it through the cold months.

I might get back on later tonight. Have a good day, everyone. xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Good morning everybody from Sunny Worthing. I'm off for a short meeting this morning, but it's in somebody else's house and we watch the birds as we talk! Then I have the day to myself.


----------



## PurpleFi

Islander said:


> You have a beautiful garden Purple! I always like to see your plants. xox


Thank you, Mr P does all the hard work, l just mess about. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.

yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.

Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


From those two poses LM was well nicknamed! The garden is looking good, as is the tiger!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 12C. We have thick fog with us today. It looks like I may actually knit. I'm not going anywhere. Ive slept a bit later but I dont care.


----------



## grandma susan

Islander said:


> Who is that little person sitting beside you? A mini you! :sm02:


Yes, its mini me...the photo was taken a year gone february for my 65th birthday


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> On how I know about those WIP's! I am not sure how many I have now, and that is including my sewing projects. The knitting/crochet projects are now decreasing, but the dgk's are adding to my future projects. ????
> If I am not careful, I will need to live to about 120, but only if one of my DDs, or one of the DGD's, let me live with one them!
> 
> ????。*。????~????xXx
> 。????。*。Have。????
> ????。a wonderful day.
> .????´*。.????¨¯`*❤。。????


I dont want to live with my lot. I'd be demented in a week :sm11: Ive tol them to put me in a home but a one thats newr to them if they can.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


Lovely photos. The children are growing up


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> Hi Chris, I am so sorry that you have been in so much pain, and so happy that you are feeling better. Mr B might be fedup, but I also think that sometimes he wishes that he was able to take your pain away, and make you better. My dh often jokes about being my carer, I forget how he says it, but if a person didn't know him, they would think he was a terrible person because he always ends whatever he is saying about being my career by saying that he doesn't care. But when I am in a really bad way, people see how my condition really affects him, and unless I need to go out for a craft group, or an appointment, he leaves me to sleep until I wake naturally. Some times I wish he would wake me, but that is just pointless, because if I wake to early, I just end up back in bed at some time through the day, because my eyes won't stay open. ???? :sm06: :sm16:
> Anyway enough of my babble, I hope you continue to feel much better now. xxxooo[/quoted
> Thanks for the message. I know I have the most wonderful husband, don't tell him I sad that. I think we are both so annoyed that plans we had for our retirement can't be done now. But we are both thankful that we have a wonderful family around us. We are going to make the best of what we can do. At the moment we are busy planning our holiday in a few weeks time. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


Lovely garden Barny. Makes mine look like a postage stamp. You enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Sounds like a wonderful joyful time that he will remember forever.


It's little things like that do make memories. X


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


Beautiful garden! I'm really envious!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Beautiful garden! I'm really envious!


You wouldn't be quite as envious at this time of the year, it all grows so quick it takes the two of us about two hours just to cut the grass usually every five or six days. The weeds love it as we don't have a lot of time for them. :sm02:


----------



## lifeline

I was going to say good morning,but it's now good afternoon! I've just got in from B&Q, we needed new handles for the bathroom windows. DH has now fixed them while I made coffee, so sitting and drinking :sm24: 

Barney I love the way you are slowly revealing the beauty of your garden to us. But I'm glad it's yours and not mine in the maintenance stakes , I can not keep on top of my postage stamp size garden!


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


crochet or crochet? I thought I was going to see the GK's and Mr. P with hooks and yarn - but here they are with mallets and balls!


----------



## jinx

My favorite occupation is being great grandma and grandma. So yesterday when a grandchild showed up the knitting was quickly forgotten. She stopped on her way home from work with the groceries on my list. She also brought sub sandwiches from subway for supper. We ate, she did a few chores, and then it was time to knit again. 
I am glad your journey led you here as I enjoy your posts and the peek into your life.

quote=Xiang]Sitting and knitting sounds like a wonderful occupation, I just wish it was what I could have done, as my full-time job, and not had to see all of the stuff I ended up seeing because of my job! But I suppose I might have become fedup with knitting :sm16: :sm06: ???? , then I would probably not found all of you ladies, and that would have been disastrous; but I would probably be a much faster knitter ......... Oh well, no point in complaining, I am who I am ........ and I actually like this person who is me. Took a long time, but I have finally reached that place of self-like. Hmmmmmm I am rambling again, so I shall end this post now.
.☀/\ "Good
afternoon"/\???? /\
. /???? \ / \????/ \
/** * /* ** \????????[/quote]


----------



## jinx

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of the olden days when we use to play croquet. Hm. I wonder where the equipment is stored?


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


Great photos! And it sounds like it was a wonderful day! Enjoy your day today. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


Absolutely beautiful!!! xxxooo


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree said:


> crochet or crochet? I thought I was going to see the GK's and Mr. P with hooks and yarn - but here they are with mallets and balls!


I was thinking that too. Must be the dreaded spell check again.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


A beautiful photo of you and your cousin, and that is a gorgeous cake.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive stitched up a cardigan today and finihed another. Now I'm ready to stitch that up too. I'll take a photo when I get my ipad downstairs. I'm now going to knit a baby boys cardigan. I've started it a few weeks ago. I need my concentration with it.Its still foggy and wet and cold. You wont beleive this, but I'm going to put the heating on again. I'll never make up for the winter bills.


----------



## RookieRetiree

martina said:


> I was thinking that too. Must be the dreaded spell check again.


We have to come up with something like the "Freudian" slip for when we subconsciously delve into our crafting mindset---

I just thought it was cute.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Timing chains are tricky. I have a belt. They had the senior tech replace the belt, then passed the job to the junior tech to replace the serpentine belt that runs on the outside of the engine and makes the power steering and alternator go. He put it on wrong and the first corner that I went around, the car came to a complete halt. They paid for fixing the damage he had done.
> Unfortunately the belt needs to be replaced every 120,000 kms and I am approaching that number again.


That is what makes it all annoying, even after having these things changed, if we keep the same car, we will be faced with the same expenses further down the track. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Thanks. I don't have any plans so it's a lazy holiday.


I like lazy holidays, it is what I usually needed by the time holidays came around each time. ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I have to look Kitchener stitch up everytime I use it. It just doesn't want to stick in my brain.


I know the basics of it, but I still need to look up how to actually do it, and that makes it take to long to do and is a time waster for me, so I rarely use it.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I think it was done to make KP look better on smart phones.


I might just have to try accessing kp on my phone, just to see what it looks like. I did try accessing kp on my phone before, but it was to hard for me to read it, so I haven't tried it again.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Had a great time with 2 of my boys today. little O found my foam boards I use for blocking & he spend hours playing with them. He made a camp which had to include all sorts of tins of food, torches & so many pillows. My DD kept telling him the boards were not playthings but I let him play, it was worth it to see the joy on his face. I put the baby in with him too for a while. After that he had me making Ninja Turtle masks & he also needed a bag to carry his special things. I've enjoyed the sewing so much I've just cut out a pair of shorts for GS O, I'm off to do more sewing. Bye for now. Xx


So the gks bring on enough excitement too get you doing more things. ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


What a wonderful time you are all having! I wanted to get a gazebo that looked very similar to yours, but we didn't get one, because it would not have lasted very long due to the high speed winds that are common in this region. So when we get our patio built onto the back of the house, it needs to be built to certain standards that take in the type of winds and other weather conditions we get here. ????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


Oh wow, your garden looks great, especially that bronze/copper looking tree, that is glorious. I don't have much of a garden, because it seems that each time I get something growing, the summer comes along with a vengeance, and burns off my plants, and so I begin again before the next spring, in the hope that some of my plants will survive the next summer ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I dont want to live with my lot. I'd be demented in a week :sm11: Ive tol them to put me in a home but a one thats newr to them if they can.


I have worked in a nursing home, and my mum was in one, when she died, and I rescued dad from one, and took him to Adelaide to live with Anne, so that we could find out why he was losing so much weight, and to try and find a doctor who would listen to us, so that whatever was wrong with him, could be fixed; unfortunately though, we were too late. The doctor at the nursing home wouldn't listen too him, and kept telling him that it was just his age. I have always had a horror of ending my life in a nursing home, but what mum and dad experienced has made that fear worse, and I really don't want to go in one. ????????


----------



## jinx

Have you ever tried the 3 needle bind off when the kitchener stitch is called for. I find I do not end up with the ear on the last stitch. After doing it once you do not have to look it up. Just and idea.


Xiang said:


> I know the basics of it, but I still need to look up how to actually do it, and that makes it take to long to do and is a time waster for me, so I rarely use it.


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> My favorite occupation is being great grandma and grandma. So yesterday when a grandchild showed up the knitting was quickly forgotten. She stopped on her way home from work with the groceries on my list. She also brought sub sandwiches from subway for supper. We ate, she did a few chores, and then it was time to knit again.
> I am glad your journey led you here as I enjoy your posts and the peek into your life.
> 
> quote=Xiang]Sitting and knitting sounds like a wonderful occupation, I just wish it was what I could have done, as my full-time job, and not had to see all of the stuff I ended up seeing because of my job! But I suppose I might have become fedup with knitting :sm16: :sm06: ???? , then I would probably not found all of you ladies, and that would have been disastrous; but I would probably be a much faster knitter ......... Oh well, no point in complaining, I am who I am ........ and I actually like this person who is me. Took a long time, but I have finally reached that place of self-like. Hmmmmmm I am rambling again, so I shall end this post now.
> .☀/\ "Good
> afternoon"/\???? /\
> . /???? \ / \????/ \
> /** * /* ** \????????


[/quote]

Thanks Jinx, I love reading about the lives, and escapades of the ladies in this group. I would dearly love to murderer everyone, but I don't think that will happen, so I will be happy with meeting people through through this avenue! 
????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????
For all our different time zones. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Have you ever tried the 3 needle bind off when the kitchener stitch is called for. I find I do not end up with the ear on the last stitch. After doing it once you do not have to look it up. Just and idea.


Yes I have, I had forgotten about that method. I quite liked the look of it, when it was finished too! ????


----------



## Xiang

I have finally caught up with all of the chatter, and as it is past midnight now, I am off to bed, so that I will hopefully wake a bit earlier than usual, so that I can do something constructive in this house while dh is out in the morning. I hate doing house work, while there is someone else in the house. They distract me too much, I work far better when I am alone. ????

Good night all, I am looking forward to new posts to read tomorrow.
☁☁☁☁☁☁☀
???? {Have a good day!)
( c ) ???? ???? ????~????
????????????????????????????????


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


I am so jealous of all these lovely gardens you ladies have; I also appreciate all the work you put into them to make them so.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, I love reading about the lives, and escapades of the ladies in this group. I would dearly love to murderer everyone, but I don't think that will happen, so I will be happy with meeting people through through this avenue!
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> For all our different time zones. ????


Murderer???


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I am so jealous of all these lovely gardens you ladies have; I also appreciate all the work you put into them to make them so.


Lovely maybe but hard work just trying to keep up with it. It's been a beautiful day again and all the lawns are now cut and for a couple of days looking quite tidy although I'm sure it's grown since we came in. Will have to go out and water everything tonight. Will catch up later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Im getting clever now.... :sm09: :sm10: Ive been trying to send a photo and I have.......love you all. Just ask me if you want any help :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm11: :sm11: :sm11: :sm24:


Love the picture - and you darling!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> If you look up in the url address line, it will show Knittingparadise.com....with a number at the end. That number represents what page you are on...if you know what page you want (like what you would put in the jump to page box), just replace the number in the url address to the page number that you want - it will take you right there.


Oooh, you are a clever clogs but thank you!! xxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Goodevening ladies. The sun has come out now at 7pm. Its been foggy all day. Tomorrow we are supposed to get heavy rain and wind, the family are on holiday this week so thats why the weather is the way it is. I remember last Summer. We waited every day for the sun and warmth to come and it just didnt happen.

Ive e-mailed Jean to see if we can get any news on Purley.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Oooh, you are a clever clogs but thank you!! xxxx


I Londy, nice to see you home...Have you had a great time?


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> I had a call from my eldest son at 12 to invite me for lunch. As it was his day off I was surprised but we ate at the shop he goes to for his war games and while he played his game I did some pottery painting which I enjoy very much. It was a great time and I came home about 5.30 and he called in on his way home for a drink and chat. I'm still knitting this baby blanket and will be glad when it's finished and I can get on with something else. All take care and prayers for all in need of them


Hya, Martina! I too am knitting a baby blanket, this one is more for the buggy but it's taking forever and using tons of yarn!! Glad you had fun with No.1 son!!


----------



## London Girl

That's just beautiful, you clever girl!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I have just found out, with this project, that I have difficulty crocheting in the round also. This is supposed to be a rectangular blanket, but it has finished up being similar to a large, type of multi-coloured sea slug. Photo will be posted when I have completed it properly!
> * ???? ☀
> *???????? * *
> ???????????? **
> ????????????????
> ???? "Have a
> * Nice weekend"


Sea slug???!! Judi you are funny but bizarrely, I think I know what you mean!! x


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I can't do that anymore, because "My Posts" isn't there anymore! ????


It is on my screen Judi but that doesn't seem to take me to where I want to be any more!!


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> We've just had a really heavy burst of rain. I'm going nowhere! I've got too much to do here anyway.
> 
> I haven't told you much about my holiday, but I did enjoy it. Just relaxing and forgetting everything else. We visited Cleethorpes, which I didn't think much of; Mablethorpe, which was the friendliest place I have ever been to; and Skegness, which was hard to find among the caravan parks etc, though the town centre was fine. We had an awful day getting up there. It took twice as long as it should have, due to traffic jams and the horrific non-meal when we were about an hour away and very hungry. I must tell you about that. We came across a place called Cross Roads Inn which advertised home-cooked meals. We went in and ordered gammon and chips and steak pie and mash. There was a group of 4 waiting for food, and a young family eating. The 4 got fed, and the family left, leaving most of their meal behind. That alarmed us but we had paid so waited. 40 minutes later we asked where our meal was and were told it would only be another 5 - 10 minutes. We demanded our money back. It was refused as the food was half cooked! We stood up to go and the 'chef' came out and argued with us that the food was nearly ready and we would have to eat it. He then came out again with a pink gammon and chips. The gammon looked halfcooked - done in a hurry. He put it on the table we had been sitting at. We insisted that we wanted our money back. He then plonked my meal down - I took one look at the 'school mash' lumps and walked out. We never got our money back, but we did get our own back. The word went round the area, Trading standards were informed , as was Trip Advisor. He was bullying the wrong people, not two old ladies! I think Jackie put it on Facebook as well. We went on to our destination, ordered the same again, and had the most lovely meal.
> 
> We never had another bad meal all week. Well, we never had that one! It may still be on that table.
> 
> We did lots of shopping (of course!) a bright green top, some trousers which are far too long, another handbag, with a smaller one inside, some needles, and a few bits of wool and patterns. All at ridiculously cheap prices. One of my favourite online woolshops has a large stall in Mablethorpe street market. Heaven! Sorry, the name escapes me ATM.
> 
> Altogether a lovely week off. Now I have to catch up with everything here and DH is clingier than ever!


Then you must go away more often so that DH gets used to it!! Glad you had a great time but sorry about that awful meal, shame you lost your money though!


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I had a really nice time today at the baby shower..picture of me and my cousin Jazzmon and her baby shower cake.


Awwww, that's just lovely and so good to see you too Lisa, beatiful gals!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from a still cloydy Surrey. Not been very warm today. Just back from taking the gks home and SIL made us a lovely meal. 

Welcome home Londy, hope you all had a good time. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from a still cloydy Surrey. Not been very warm today. Just back from taking the gks home and SIL made us a lovely meal.
> 
> Welcome home Londy, hope you all had a good time. Xx


Me, too, Londy! xxxooo

We're having glorious sunshine today. :sm09: I've done a few chores and got my walk in so am now going to do a bit of knitting. :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Welcome home Londy, I've missed you and your humour. :sm02: :sm02: :sm12:


----------



## martina

Well I'm just back from my son's, they were having a fish and chips dinner so I always get invited to that, as the chip shop is a bit to far away to walk, isn't on a bus route and serves giant portions so we share it out. We had warm cinnamon buns for dessert, and they were delicious . I've brought half of my portion home to eat a later or tomorrow. My son was here earlier this afternoon to help with sorting , this time we tackled the sitting room and paper work.
, so we earned our chippy treat. It as the usual cool bank holiday and it's now raining. All take care.


----------



## binkbrice

RookieRetiree said:


> crochet or crochet? I thought I was going to see the GK's and Mr. P with hooks and yarn - but here they are with mallets and balls!


Hehehe that's funny!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> It is on my screen Judi but that doesn't seem to take me to where I want to be any more!!


You have to touch the # sign beside the post you want to go to!


----------



## binkbrice

I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Awwww, that's just lovely and so good to see you too Lisa, beatiful gals!! xxxx


Thank you! I hope you had a great getaway!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


Sounds like a lot of fun. Great photos! xxxooo


----------



## linkan

Mj sorry to hear about your loss. . I know how much of a heart break it is. I still cry when I think of my Ali  
They are family and it hurts.


----------



## linkan

I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them 

On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


----------



## linkan

I found the smiles but they are only there if I edit the message. ..how do I change that?


----------



## linkan

????


----------



## jinx

The cake looks good enough to eat.


linkan said:


> I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them
> 
> On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


----------



## jollypolly

grandma susan said:


> Thats what I do too, (now you've told me) :sm12: ...I have tried to change the page number, but I blank the whole www out!!!!! :sm22: :sm25: Ive had enough!. I'll just plod on like what I normally do....Some of you USA ladies leaave me in awe.... :sm24:


I'm one USA lady with no clue. 
Seems every time I get a bright idea later it doesn't seem so bright. I started a blankie for a bsby car seat. It measures 18 inches by 20 inches which seemed small so I added another 12 inches. Then I thought I should guard against rolling so I added a stitch and did a bind off which made a pretty crochet line left to right...then i picked up the stitches from the back which reminded me of Tunisian or something. Well I was content but it was suppose to be getting garter rows and i was getting other. Then the tip of my new circular needle came off the wire and stitches came off so I tore back and just kept the pretty edge. I chose pumpkin since baby is due in october and son came home telling me they know its a girl. Grrrr. I prefer pink things. 
I don't know how the connection changed because I only could do one procedure and so I'm just happy I can find you. At first I coukdnt. I hope you are well and happy. I will now touch send snd hope this gets to you.


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. Had a great time with 2 of my boys today. little O found my foam boards I use for blocking & he spend hours playing with them. He made a camp which had to include all sorts of tins of food, torches & so many pillows. My DD kept telling him the boards were not playthings but I let him play, it was worth it to see the joy on his face. I put the baby in with him too for a while. After that he had me making Ninja Turtle masks & he also needed a bag to carry his special things. I've enjoyed the sewing so much I've just cut out a pair of shorts for GS O, I'm off to do more sewing. Bye for now. Xx


What fun for you both. Might begin an engineer career.


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


Michael is looking so grown up :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Some people don't realise that grudges are just a total waste of time, and the anger that they keep holding onto, just adds more stress damage onto their already damaged bodies. You try not let what your aunt might, or might not be feeling, and keep yourself in as good a condition as you can.
> 
> ????。*。????~????xXx
> 。????。*。Have。????
> ????。a wonderful day.
> .????´*。.????¨¯`*❤。。????


I'm just like a cat. Rubbing the leg of the one who is not friendly. I mostly get on but on holidays I think too much. I'm glad this one is over. Did flowers at the cemetery and searched for an air conditioner which son put it in...I had to move alllll my projects. Big sort out tomorrow. I bought 6 small plastic tubs. I hate brown packing boxes sooo much. went to storage and went thru boxes. Couldnt close the unit since a big packing box was too out so had to Rebox to smaller boxes. When I left the flat bed rolled away and I chases it about 10 feet. Old lady running down slant to catch flat bed...glad no one saw. I went to get pumpkin yarn and met hub's cousin and a teacher's sister I use to work with. Got inthe car and saw my hair was mess on top. My blue baggy shorts and orange top was quite the outfit. If I was nicely done I'd have met no one. Son went to a clam cook out with his friends and I did Walmart for boxes and it poured! Lightning and all. Have dinner plan for Wednesday with friends who are going away next week and my coworker whose hub died in Florida is having a memorial service that time of course. Not sure what to do.


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


That looks like great fun, xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 10C and getting colder. Very, very windy too. Its my over 60's today. GS2 is at school today, doing one of his exams. Its cold in this house at the moment. I'm trying my hardest not to use the heating but it looks like its going on for a while.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


Lovely photos lisa. Michael is looking more himself now.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


Thanks for the information - they are always in my prayers.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


Thanks Susan, sending them both love and healing hugs. xxx


----------



## LondonChris

linkan said:


> I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them
> 
> On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


That's impressive, I've seen lots of these but I think this is the best!????????


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> What fun for you both. Might begin an engineer career.


Not if his grandad has any say, he was an engineer.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


Great photos, your Michael is sure growing.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.

This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.

Hope everyone has a good week. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 10C and getting colder. Very, very windy too. Its my over 60's today. GS2 is at school today, doing one of his exams. Its cold in this house at the moment. I'm trying my hardest not to use the heating but it looks like its going on for a while.


Shame about your weather, for once west is best and we have had two glorious days and today looks similar, at last we haven't had the heat on for a couple of days. I am wondering if this is our summer though. Try and keep warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> That's impressive, I've seen lots of these but I think this is the best!????????


I quite agree x


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> The night crawlers out here are huge Judi. Sometimes I'll get up in the middle of the night to check on plants that are being "attacked" to find out if its earwigs, slugs or some other nasty creature. On one excursion with the flashlight I came upon these huge worms in my raised beds above the ground curled around another worm also above ground. The light startled them and they pulled their heads back into the soil lickety-split. I think I caught them having "midnight delight"! :sm12:


I guess little baby midnight crawlers have to come from somewhere.....!! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


Good morning to you from a beautiful sunny Wales, what a nice change to be able to say that, it is usually us that are drowning. You should make Bentley a little raincoat then he could go out and play. Been busy in the kitchen all morning but have now got the next three days meals ready so an easy time for me for the rest of the week. Have a great time tonight I enjoyed the Mary Poppins film and it should be fun seeing on stage. Enjoy. xx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Hope the weather holds as it's the big County Fair today. Not going this year as it gets so busy, but we sre having a bbq at DDs when we take the gks back.
> 
> yesterday was a lazy day in the garden, put up one of the gazebos to make sure it was ok for the garden party and then played crochet.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Xx


Everything in your garden is rosy, including the gks!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


That's just glorious Barny!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks Jinx, I love reading about the lives, and escapades of the ladies in this group. I would dearly love to *murderer* everyone, but I don't think that will happen, so I will be happy with meeting people through through this avenue!
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> ????????????????????????????
> For all our different time zones. ????


I hope that was another spellcheck blunder Judi!!! Had a vision of you strolling around with a machete in one hand and an Uzi in the other!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> You have to touch the # sign beside the post you want to go to!


Ok, I will give that a go, thanks Lisa!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I hope you all had a wonderful day we went to Hubers Farm today and the kids had a blast


That looks like good fun!!


----------



## London Girl

linkan said:


> I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them
> 
> On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


You are so clever - and it's still on the ladybug theme! How many diapers did you get in there? xxx


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I'm just like a cat. Rubbing the leg of the one who is not friendly. I mostly get on but on holidays I think too much. I'm glad this one is over. Did flowers at the cemetery and searched for an air conditioner which son put it in...I had to move alllll my projects. Big sort out tomorrow. I bought 6 small plastic tubs. I hate brown packing boxes sooo much. went to storage and went thru boxes. Couldnt close the unit since a big packing box was too out so had to Rebox to smaller boxes. When I left the flat bed rolled away and I chases it about 10 feet. Old lady running down slant to catch flat bed...glad no one saw. I went to get pumpkin yarn and met hub's cousin and a teacher's sister I use to work with. Got inthe car and saw my hair was mess on top. My blue baggy shorts and orange top was quite the outfit. If I was nicely done I'd have met no one. Son went to a clam cook out with his friends and I did Walmart for boxes and it poured! Lightning and all. Have dinner plan for Wednesday with friends who are going away next week and my coworker whose hub died in Florida is having a memorial service that time of course. Not sure what to do.


I bet hub's cousin was pleased to see you, however deshabille you were! Tricky decision for you to make but I think in your present state, you need to do whatever will make _you_ feel good and just apologise to the party that will be deprived of your company! xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


Thanks Susan, I was getting afraid that no news was bad news but so glad that is not he case, will be lovely of them to have DD over!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning to you from a beautiful sunny Wales, what a nice change to be able to say that, it is usually us that are drowning. You should make Bentley a little raincoat then he could go out and play. Been busy in the kitchen all morning but have now got the next three days meals ready so an easy time for me for the rest of the week. Have a great time tonight I enjoyed the Mary Poppins film and it should be fun seeing on stage. Enjoy. xx


So glad you've got some sunshine, hope it lasts for you. I think it's going to be wet here all day. Still my veggies appreciate it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Everything in your garden is rosy, including the gks!!! xxxx


Thank you. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

Phew, I finally got caught up, feel like I've been away for weeks!!

Anywho.......we had a really great time and were so lucky with the weather! It was warm enough to have lunch outside our cabin on our little patio and watch the sea on Saturday and Sunday but it's pretty soggy and very cold here in London now!! The gks made me go swimming every day although it's a large leisure pool with flumes, slides, rapids, wave machines and bubble pools so not much actual swimming was achieved!! It will surprise you to know that the best bit for me was the 50 metre long buffet at breakfast and dinner, they had everything you could possibly wish for on there and the kids just loved getting their own food, although they turned up with some pretty strange looking meals!! We have booked again for the summer holidays next year and will luckily have the same cabin. I tried to add pictures but it seems that is a bit beyond me yet and I'm not 'sposed to do it anyway, mummy said!

It's Liv's 9th birthday tomorrow so she is having a pottery party - don't ask!! :sm11: They will be going to Legoland at the end of the week so will be round here to get their topbox out of our garage so she will get her goodies then! I missed chatting to you all each day but am glad to know you're all still here!! Lotsa love, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


Thanks for keeping us updated


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Phew, I finally got caught up, feel like I've been away for weeks!!
> 
> Anywho.......we had a really great time and were so lucky with the weather! It was warm enough to have lunch outside our cabin on our little patio and watch the sea on Saturday and Sunday but it's pretty soggy and very cold here in London now!! The gks made me go swimming every day although it's a large leisure pool with flumes, slides, rapids, wave machines and bubble pools so not much actual swimming was achieved!! It will surprise you to know that the best bit for me was the 50 metre long buffet at breakfast and dinner, they had everything you could possibly wish for on there and the kids just loved getting their own food, although they turned up with some pretty strange looking meals!! We have booked again for the summer holidays next year and will luckily have the same cabin. I tried to add pictures but it seems that is a bit beyond me yet and I'm not 'sposed to do it anyway, mummy said!
> 
> It's Liv's 9th birthday tomorrow so she is having a pottery party - don't ask!! :sm11: They will be going to Legoland at the end of the week so will be round here to get their topbox out of our garage so she will get her goodies then! I missed chatting to you all each day but am glad to know you're all still here!! Lotsa love, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Good to hear you sounding perky and well :sm24:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks for the information - they are always in my prayers.


Mine, too, Susan. Thank you for checking on them. Will continue to krrp them in my prayers.


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


That sounds like a fun evening. xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
> I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


I almost always take my knitting with me but am usually too busy chatting to get any done!! Hope the appointments go well and you are not kept hanging around for too long!! xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
> I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


I always have my little travel pack of crochet hooks and d
some yarn or thread with me and will either make up a design or try a new chart.

just been to the hairdressers so did some crochet while l was waiting. X


----------



## PurpleFi

Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


It was lovely to chat, if brief :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I always have my little travel pack of crochet hooks and d
> some yarn or thread with me and will either make up a design or try a new chart.
> 
> just been to the hairdressers so did some crochet while l was waiting. X


Hairdressers again? Have you had it cropped now??!! Actually, having been cheeky about that, I must make an appointment for me!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


Serendipity!!


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> It was lovely to chat, if brief :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

We are having great weather here. Just got back from my walk and it is so nice out. Not sure what I'm doing with my day today. Will figure it out. Maybe start with a little work in the flower beds. Have a bit of housework I should do, but I keep saying tomorrow on that.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We are having great weather here. Just got back from my walk and it is so nice out. Not sure what I'm doing with my day today. Will figure it out. Maybe start with a little work in the flower beds. Have a bit of housework I should do, but I keep saying tomorrow on that.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


Us too Pam, heading for a heat spell in a few days. Luckily it seems to alternated with a few days of rain that we need badly this year. I appreciate it when I don't have to water..:sm17: Today is a little cooler so I will try and get the young seedlings planted so they can get climatized before it gets hot! 
I'm starting to relax now that the garden is in, logging is done, lift has been installed, just waiting on one more load of wood. Now off for my morning walk... xoxo


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> Us too Pam, heading for a heat spell in a few days. Luckily it seems to alternated with a few days of rain that we need badly this year. I appreciate it when I don't have to water..:sm17: Today is a little cooler so I will try and get the young seedlings planted so they can get climatized before it gets hot!
> I'm starting to relax now that the garden is in, logging is done, lift has been installed, just waiting on one more load of wood. Now off for my morning walk... xoxo


That's what we're getting here, too. Glad you're getting caught up with all you have had going on. It's a glorious morning for a walk. Enjoy! :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Lovely maybe but hard work just trying to keep up with it. It's been a beautiful day again and all the lawns are now cut and for a couple of days looking quite tidy although I'm sure it's grown since we came in. Will have to go out and water everything tonight. Will catch up later. xxx


I saw a quote today ' a garden is a thing of beauty and a job forever'


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Then you must go away more often so that DH gets used to it!! Glad you had a great time but sorry about that awful meal, shame you lost your money though!


I daren't go away again. You should see the state of my car when I got home! He had been using it all week, and the front offside has had a considerable amount of damage. Nobody seems to know what happened or when, but I got conflicting responses from DH and DS2. I cannot claim on the insurance as I know nothing. DH says he can fix it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


what a lovely surprise for both of you.


----------



## nitz8catz

Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:09 pm EST and 23'C (73'F). Sunny and breezy. I went to the beach yesterday and it was so windy that the wind surfers were being pulled out of the water. Sand was being blown from the beach into town. It felt so cool that I actually got goosebumps!
Tonight is Knit Night. I finished knitting my cowl. Just have to bind off. I've got yarn for summer projects. Cotton and rayon. Much nicer to knit with in the heat.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> If you really want them all out, and they are all giving you problems, aren't you supposed to be able to say what you want done? It is almost like a person has no control about what happens to ones own body anymore! ????????


DD has been fighting with her dentist. He wants her to take out her wisdom teeth so he can fit braces in and straighten her teeth. She keeps telling them that unless they are doing it for free, she can't afford the braces so leave the wisdom teeth alone.
Unlike me, her wisdom teeth are strong and straight.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I saw a quote today ' a garden is a thing of beauty and a job forever'


So true!!! Fake grass helps a lot!! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Jolly that toilet seat sounds delightful, something like that would be useful for toilet training young children, they would be wanting to see the lid ......... hhhmmmmm ......... on second thoughts, the child might be to distracted by the lid instead. :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Might work for little boys.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> I daren't go away again. You should see the state of my car when I got home! He had been using it all week, and the front offside has had a considerable amount of damage. Nobody seems to know what happened or when, but I got conflicting responses from DH and DS2. I cannot claim on the insurance as I know nothing. DH says he can fix it!!!!!!!!!


Well at least _they_ were all in one piece, so to speak, even if your car wasn't!


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> The night crawlers out here are huge Judi. Sometimes I'll get up in the middle of the night to check on plants that are being "attacked" to find out if its earwigs, slugs or some other nasty creature. On one excursion with the flashlight I came upon these huge worms in my raised beds above the ground curled around another worm also above ground. The light startled them and they pulled their heads back into the soil lickety-split. I think I caught them having "midnight delight"! :sm12:


We have had worms in the back yard that are so big, they pull the robins down to the ground when the robin is trying to pull them out. They are rare now.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a glorious sunny Wales, yesterday was a perfect day, blue skies from dawn to dusk, hopefully today will be the same as it's time to cut to grass again, I'm sure it grows behind me when I'm mowing. My rockery seems to have turned purple at the moment and our copper beech is out in all its glory. Hope you are all enjoying this weather. xx


That copper beech is lovely. I wish we had them here.


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Great pictures. Thanks for sharing. Reminds me of the olden days when we use to play croquet. Hm. I wonder where the equipment is stored?


Our croquet stuff is up in the rafters. It was more enjoyable at the old house where there were dips and hills to play around. This yard is just bumpy so the ball doesn't run.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> What a wonderful time you are all having! I wanted to get a gazebo that looked very similar to yours, but we didn't get one, because it would not have lasted very long due to the high speed winds that are common in this region. So when we get our patio built onto the back of the house, it needs to be built to certain standards that take in the type of winds and other weather conditions we get here. ????


We had a gazebo that became a parachute and ended up on top of the neighbours tree. We haven't tried putting it up since.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Murderer???


Spell check again???


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> The cake looks good enough to eat.


That's what everybody at the shower thought! :sm02:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Hairdressers again? Have you had it cropped now??!! Actually, having been cheeky about that, I must make an appointment for me!!! xxx


I don't know if it is all the talk about hairdressers but I am in a dilemma at the moment, I don't know whether to have my hair all cut short again. I've been growing it for 4 years now but don't whether to persevere or give in. What to do?????????????????


----------



## nitz8catz

linkan said:


> I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them
> 
> On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


That is an awesome diaper cake.


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Michael is looking so grown up :sm24:


I know....he needs to stop it!!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Miss Pam said:


> We are having great weather here. Just got back from my walk and it is so nice out. Not sure what I'm doing with my day today. Will figure it out. Maybe start with a little work in the flower beds. Have a bit of housework I should do, but I keep saying tomorrow on that.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


We're also having beautiful weather for the third day running, it must be our summer. :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> I saw a quote today ' a garden is a thing of beauty and a job forever'


I agree with the second part, not so sure about the first.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


Sounds like Bentley wanted you to change the weather. Momma-kitty is finally getting used to going outside by herself. She often goes from front to back door complaining that the weather is the same at both doors.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> So true!!! Fake grass helps a lot!! xxx


I hate to think how much it would cost to do our lawns. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## nitz8catz

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
> I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


I always take knitting while I'm waiting for DD's dentist appointments. I take anything that doesn't require charts.


----------



## nitz8catz

PurpleFi said:


> Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


that's a happy mistake.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> I don't know if it is all the talk about hairdressers but I am in a dilemma at the moment, I don't know whether to have my hair all cut short again. I've been growing it for 4 years now but don't whether to persevere or give in. What to do?????????????????


How much work is it when it is long? I'm ok with putting my long hair in a ponytail. When a pony tail is no longer acceptable, or it is too hard to put my hair in a pony tail , I'll chop it short.


----------



## nitz8catz

Time for me to go. 

We are going to the Toronto Zoo. Mum got some free tickets at Christmas and wants to take pictures of the animals.

Everyone have a great day,


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> We're also having beautiful weather for the third day running, it must be our summer. :sm01: :sm01:


We have had a 'stay in and knit' day. Which has been rather pleasant :sm24: and I've got the heating on :sm16:


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
> I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


Yes I do and it is whatever I am working on at the time!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> We have had a 'stay in and knit' day. Which has been rather pleasant :sm24: and I've got the heating on :sm16:


the Army girls were at our new meeting place today and the heating was on. Blissfully warm. Then we went to the RVS (was WRVS) tea room. Gosh was it cheap, and home made scones and cakes. Whoops! :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I need to go for now and do some more laundry the kids are graduating Saturday and I need to pack somethings for an overnight stay..........YAY!!!
No I am not excited at all............. :sm16:


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. I won $1.70. at the over 60's and I avent decided what to spend it on yet. I gave my baby cardigan to her Grandma, and she says shes bought some white sparkling yarn in the hopes I'll do some knitting for her.I told her she musnt be in a hurry because I dont knit orders anymore. I just knit because I want to then theres no pressure. Cant be doing with pressure at my age!

DS and DIL didnt go to Beamish but they went to York instead.

The central heating has been on all day as its only been 10C. I see the West of the country are having it hot....Well...NOT US!. Its forecast the same tomorrow. I'm fed up with it.


----------



## grandma susan

SaxonLady said:


> I daren't go away again. You should see the state of my car when I got home! He had been using it all week, and the front offside has had a considerable amount of damage. Nobody seems to know what happened or when, but I got conflicting responses from DH and DS2. I cannot claim on the insurance as I know nothing. DH says he can fix it!!!!!!!!!


Smells a bit fishy to me!!!! Mines been in a mood because of the weather. Unfortunatly I cant do B ALL about that. He grows more like his bloody mother every day. :sm15:


----------



## grandma susan

nitz8catz said:


> Good afternoon from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 12:09 pm EST and 23'C (73'F). Sunny and breezy. I went to the beach yesterday and it was so windy that the wind surfers were being pulled out of the water. Sand was being blown from the beach into town. It felt so cool that I actually got goosebumps!
> Tonight is Knit Night. I finished knitting my cowl. Just have to bind off. I've got yarn for summer projects. Cotton and rayon. Much nicer to knit with in the heat.


What heat???? :sm22: Im going to knit in WOOL


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> What heat???? :sm22: Im going to knit in WOOL


This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.

This is the back


----------



## grandma susan

I made a mess of sending theses photos hahaha but at least you got them even if they are back to front.


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


Have a great girlie evening


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Phew, I finally got caught up, feel like I've been away for weeks!!
> 
> Anywho.......we had a really great time and were so lucky with the weather! It was warm enough to have lunch outside our cabin on our little patio and watch the sea on Saturday and Sunday but it's pretty soggy and very cold here in London now!! The gks made me go swimming every day although it's a large leisure pool with flumes, slides, rapids, wave machines and bubble pools so not much actual swimming was achieved!! It will surprise you to know that the best bit for me was the 50 metre long buffet at breakfast and dinner, they had everything you could possibly wish for on there and the kids just loved getting their own food, although they turned up with some pretty strange looking meals!! We have booked again for the summer holidays next year and will luckily have the same cabin. I tried to add pictures but it seems that is a bit beyond me yet and I'm not 'sposed to do it anyway, mummy said!
> 
> It's Liv's 9th birthday tomorrow so she is having a pottery party - don't ask!! :sm11: They will be going to Legoland at the end of the week so will be round here to get their topbox out of our garage so she will get her goodies then! I missed chatting to you all each day but am glad to know you're all still here!! Lotsa love, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


So pleased you had a good time & you were so lucky with the weather. Liv should love her pottery party, they are good fun.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I made a mess of sending theses photos hahaha but at least you got them even if they are back to front.


A very pretty cardi, well done you. X


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


That's very pretty Susan!!x


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> I daren't go away again. You should see the state of my car when I got home! He had been using it all week, and the front offside has had a considerable amount of damage. Nobody seems to know what happened or when, but I got conflicting responses from DH and DS2. I cannot claim on the insurance as I know nothing. DH says he can fix it!!!!!!!!!


Oh dear, I do hope they can sort it for you.


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> What heat???? :sm22: Im going to knit in WOOL


I'm getting ready to pack warm clothes for my holiday up your way. Maybe the weather will change soon, I do hope so.


----------



## Barn-dweller

nitz8catz said:


> How much work is it when it is long? I'm ok with putting my long hair in a ponytail. When a pony tail is no longer acceptable, or it is too hard to put my hair in a pony tail , I'll chop it short.


I can just get it into a pony tail but I only do that on holiday. I think I am beginning to get fed of it but can't decide and it will be too late if I get it cut.


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


Love the colours. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


What a wonderful little cardigan! :sm02:


----------



## jinx

Great work. Beautiful colors.


grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


----------



## jinx

I am use to waking up at 2 or 3a.m. This morning I got up at 6. I was diddling around thinking I had a lot of time to get hubby to doctor. All of a sudden he ask if I was getting dressed and ready to leave. Yikes! I did not have time to chose a knit project. I just grabbed my bag and went. We were in and out within an hour and all appointments and tests were complete and so was the sweater. 
Turned my phone back on. Phone was flashing that I had a new voice message. It was a sent May 23. I got home and granddaughter called to check on me. She had left messages for me all morning and I had not responded. She is a worry wart. I still have not received those messages. Hm is it the phone or is it the satellite.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Serendipity!!


Uh, no Rebecca! Xxxxx????


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> Mj sorry to hear about your loss. . I know how much of a heart break it is. I still cry when I think of my Ali
> They are family and it hurts.


They definitely are! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Murderer???


I now remember what I actually wrote,and the word that Auto-correct replaced was "meet", to I don't know why that was replaced with "murderer"!


----------



## jollypolly

SaxonLady said:


> How can you be thick? You found us!


I am persistent I was amazed when I found you all. It sounds so technical but I guess it's liked by others. I may be crankier than usual. I'm trying to do too many things at the same time. I'm satisfied to be making progress but very tired. I'm doing fun things with friends to keep my sanity...but then I'm tired trying to have fun. .....ooo I just tried scare a small spider and I think its gone. I show mercy to most insects ...try to move them outside but spiders scare me so I won't approach them. We had a sad story on the news. A boy fell into the gorilla pit and they killed the gorilla to save the boy. Sad for both. Trying to enlarge my car carrier blanket I added too much border so have to start over. Tried to just do the border but it would look bad. I can't get you tube on my iPad but as soon asmim rested imwillmtry on my laptop. I want to use the kitchener stitch for the shoulder seam on the bunting. I hear she is having a girl. I hope all is fine for you.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Sea slug???!! Judi you are funny but bizarrely, I think I know what you mean!! x


No June, I think the one I really mean is called "the Spanish dancer", and it has a sort of frilled edge around the body of the creature


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It is on my screen Judi but that doesn't seem to take me to where I want to be any more!!


I found "My Posts", but it is different to what it was before the update, but I'm sure we will all get used to it before much longer, because we use this site quite a lot!


----------



## Xiang

linkan said:


> I don't know if it's a computer thing but I don't have smileys on my phone unless I make them
> 
> On a different note. .. here's the diaper cake I made for the baby shower


That is a great idea!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a sunny/cloudy/ breezy Wales. Still very pleasant out. I have had a busy day so far I've done the ironing and earthed up my potatoes and it's only just 10 a.m. Having a rest now and decide what to do with the rest of my day. What are you all up to? xxx


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Ive received an e-mail from Jean. She told me that Purley and Kenny are still hanging on in there. Her daughter is coming over in June. She hopes that will do her some good.


Thanks Susan, sending healing vibes for both, hopefully it will have some benefits for them!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


Of he is shouting at you for not going out with him, to enjoy everything that is out there.


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girs once again its 10C. Dull, windy and wet. We are getting sick of it now. What a shame the kids are on holiday, and DS and DIL. We are going up there this afternoon. Thats the plan anyway. It'll probably change. Nothing set in stone.


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very wet Surrey. Bentley keeps going out and them dashes back in and shouts at me cos he is wet. Guess it will be wet indoor play today.
> 
> This evening DD, LM and I are driving down to Southampton to go and see Mary Poppins, the stage show. We will go there early and have a meal before the show. LM is very excited to be going to an evening performance.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good week. xx


He might have been yelling at you because you didn't go outside with him, to enjoy everything! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I guess little baby midnight crawlers have to come from somewhere.....!! :sm02:


????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I hope that was another spellcheck blunder Judi!!! Had a vision of you strolling around with a machete in one hand and an Uzi in the other!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


It was definitely a spellcheck blunder! I am a very gentle person, and don't usually go out of my way to deliberately cause harm to my friends! ????????????????

The word replaced should have read "*meet*" :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the cool rainy world. My excitement for today is going to the eye doctor. Having problems seeing. All of a sudden it seems like I am wearing glasses that are too strong. Funny thing is I do not wear glasses. Anyone ever heard of such a thing? Years ago the Dr. said my eyes had improved from the previous year, but nothing like this. I will watch the time today and not have to rush to make it to my appointment on time.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.

Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!

We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

SaxonLady said:


> I saw a quote today ' a garden is a thing of beauty and a job forever'


That's what Mr P has on the gazebo wall. x


----------



## PurpleFi

nitz8catz said:


> How much work is it when it is long? I'm ok with putting my long hair in a ponytail. When a pony tail is no longer acceptable, or it is too hard to put my hair in a pony tail , I'll chop it short.


My neck and shoulders just could not cope with it, now it is so short I just need to brush it and them run my fingers through it and it's done.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


Very pretty, I love the colour graduation. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.
> 
> Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!
> 
> We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


Sounds like a great night night was had by all. When is your garden party, hope the weather improves by then. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> My neck and shoulders just could not cope with it, now it is so short I just need to brush it and them run my fingers through it and it's done.


Mine used to be as short as I could get it without it permanently sticking up, which is what I would go back to if I had it cut, I just don't know what to do.????????????????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I am use to waking up at 2 or 3a.m. This morning I got up at 6. I was diddling around thinking I had a lot of time to get hubby to doctor. All of a sudden he ask if I was getting dressed and ready to leave. Yikes! I did not have time to chose a knit project. I just grabbed my bag and went. We were in and out within an hour and all appointments and tests were complete and so was the sweater.
> Turned my phone back on. Phone was flashing that I had a new voice message. It was a sent May 23. I got home and granddaughter called to check on me. She had left messages for me all morning and I had not responded. She is a worry wart. I still have not received those messages. Hm is it the phone or is it the satellite.


Glad the appointment was on time! I have one friend who only gets about half the texts I send and we just can't figure out why!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> No June, I think the one I really mean is called "the Spanish dancer", and it has a sort of frilled edge around the body of the creature


Yep, didn't know what it was called but that's the picture I had in my mind!! xxx


----------



## martina

It's cold wet and windy herewith not a hint of blue sky or that big yellow light we sometimes get up there. More like November than June. Going to do some laundry, make phone calls and sort out a box of craft stuff and then knit. Certainly not a day for going out anywhere so I will make a dash to the bin shed at most. Hope all have a good day.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the cool rainy world. My excitement for today is going to the eye doctor. Having problems seeing. All of a sudden it seems like I am wearing glasses that are too strong. Funny thing is I do not wear glasses. Anyone ever heard of such a thing? Years ago the Dr. said my eyes had improved from the previous year, but nothing like this. I will watch the time today and not have to rush to make it to my appointment on time.


Hope the eye doc can reassure you about your eyes, maybe you actually need some specs now?


----------



## LondonChris

Morning all, it's "Flaming June" today, ha ha! Off with all the family down to my friend's house, she has an enormous garden but I don't think the kids will be playing outside! My friend will have her GC there too, another busy noisy day surrounded by little kids & I shall love it!
Hope you all have a good day. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> My neck and shoulders just could not cope with it, now it is so short I just need to brush it and them run my fingers through it and it's done.


I love having my hair short, after years of trying to grow it. I love being able to wash & dry it quickly.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.
> 
> Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!
> 
> We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


So glad you all enjoyed the show, it sounds wonderful! I think a friend saw it in London a couple of years ago and said it was 'darker' than the film? I also saw they are making a another Mary Poppins film, drawing on all the other books the author wrote. One to watch out for!!


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I now remember what I actually wrote,and the word that Auto-correct replaced was "meet", to I don't know why that was replaced with "murderer"!


I'm so relieved you aren't a murderer!!


----------



## London Girl

Good late-morning from South London where it is dark, grey and WET!! We had the heating on this morning and have the lights on now!! We are off to Greenwich in a while to see Money Monster with George Clooney and Julia Roberts. 
Went to WW this morning and am happy to say that I stayed the same, in spite of not holding back at the Butlin's buffet!!
I am chugging away at a buggy blanket for young master Kiwi, it's using an amazing amount of yarn but then it's not like I'm short of the stuff! I have also almost finished the colourful hoodie for Miss Kiwi, will post a picture later!
Have a wonderful day/night everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.
> 
> Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!
> 
> We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


The show sounds wonderful, my DD would love that, Mary Poppins has always been her favourite. Hope choir went ok? Your garden party sounds as though it will be fun. Our choir is doing a big charity performance in July at a theatre. I'm not sure if I will be able to take part yet. Our choir master is always telling me to sit at the front but I don't feel I could do that. I'll sit at the back if necessary. Hope you get a rest today.


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good late-morning from South London where it is dark, grey and WET!! We had the heating on this morning and have the lights on now!! We are off to Greenwich in a while to see Money Monster with George Clooney and Julia Roberts.
> Went to WW this morning and am happy to say that I stayed the same, in spite of not holding back at the Butlin's buffet!!
> I am chugging away at a buggy blanket for young master Kiwi, it's using an amazing amount of yarn but then it's not like I'm short of the stuff! I have also almost finished the colourful hoodie for Miss Kiwi, will post a picture later!
> Have a wonderful day/night everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


Enjoy the film, it's supposed to be very good, let us know what you think


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a wonderful experience. Wish I had been there.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.
> 
> Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!
> 
> We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Good late-morning from South London where it is dark, grey and WET!! We had the heating on this morning and have the lights on now!! We are off to Greenwich in a while to see Money Monster with George Clooney and Julia Roberts.
> Went to WW this morning and am happy to say that I stayed the same, in spite of not holding back at the Butlin's buffet!!
> I am chugging away at a buggy blanket for young master Kiwi, it's using an amazing amount of yarn but then it's not like I'm short of the stuff! I have also almost finished the colourful hoodie for Miss Kiwi, will post a picture later!
> Have a wonderful day/night everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


I am soooo sorry you are having the awful weather for a change :sm15: although it is clouding over here. I expect you are trying to push it over here aren't you? xxx


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


I hate to be boring and repetitive, but that is gorgeous- as always with your work.


----------



## SaxonLady

:sm01:


----------



## SaxonLady

that was to explain how they work to GS2!

I had the two boys overnight, and we went over to the airport this morning. GS2 has just offered to bring me up a cup of coffee as I am working in the study. What a gem he is. He says 'Hi'.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Sounds like a great night night was had by all. When is your garden party, hope the weather improves by then. xx


Me, too, Purple! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Morning all, it's "Flaming June" today, ha ha! Off with all the family down to my friend's house, she has an enormous garden but I don't think the kids will be playing outside! My friend will have her GC there too, another busy noisy day surrounded by little kids & I shall love it!
> Hope you all have a good day. Xx


Have a wonderful time! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Good late-morning from South London where it is dark, grey and WET!! We had the heating on this morning and have the lights on now!! We are off to Greenwich in a while to see Money Monster with George Clooney and Julia Roberts.
> Went to WW this morning and am happy to say that I stayed the same, in spite of not holding back at the Butlin's buffet!!
> I am chugging away at a buggy blanket for young master Kiwi, it's using an amazing amount of yarn but then it's not like I'm short of the stuff! I have also almost finished the colourful hoodie for Miss Kiwi, will post a picture later!
> Have a wonderful day/night everyone, lots of love xxxxxxx


Sounds like a good day today. Interested in how you like that movie. Well done on maintaining the weight loss. xxxooo
:sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


No doubt they willl take pride of place they are lovely xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Purple! xxxooo


It's on 14 June, I'm keeping everything crossed xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


Now it's come upp twice! :sm06:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> No doubt they willl take pride of place they are lovely xx


Ditto from me, Rookie! Beautiful photos. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> It's on 14 June, I'm keeping everything crossed xx


It will be wonderful! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


Beautiful! xxxooo :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

Just got back from a lovely morning walk. Not sure what my plans are today, so will go with the flow. Have a great day/afternoon/evening!


----------



## jinx

Once is never enough. Great looking do to frame a lovely face.


PurpleFi said:


> Now it's come upp twice! :sm06:


----------



## jinx

Hello GS2. I hope you have a great day!


SaxonLady said:


> that was to explain how they work to GS2!
> 
> I had the two boys overnight, and we went over to the airport this morning. GS2 has just offered to bring me up a cup of coffee as I am working in the study. What a gem he is. He says 'Hi'.


----------



## jinx

Priceless pictures.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


I love it --- Mine is just a little longer than that and it's permed which makes it seem shorter - it's time for a trim before heading to very hot and humid Texas in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## London Girl

This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Enjoy the film, it's supposed to be very good, let us know what you think


It was brilliant, very tense all the way through but the cast were all very good, especially George & Julia, would recommend it!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I am soooo sorry you are having the awful weather for a change :sm15: although it is clouding over here. I expect you are trying to push it over here aren't you? xxx


I'm outside, blowing it your way until I'm blue in the face but it isn't working!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


Beautifully done.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> that was to explain how they work to GS2!
> 
> I had the two boys overnight, and we went over to the airport this morning. GS2 has just offered to bring me up a cup of coffee as I am working in the study. What a gem he is. He says 'Hi'.


Well 'Hi' right back at GS2!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


It looks like they had many opportunities for posed photos on board, as did we, wherever we went they tried to entice us to have pictures taken, I thought they were a bit pushy. Those are lovely pictures though! x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


Gorgeous girl and loving the hair, it's nearly as short as mine but I'm having a trim tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Now it's come upp twice! :sm06:


Twice as nice!! x


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I'm outside, blowing it your way until I'm blue in the face but it isn't working!! :sm14: :sm14: :sm14: xxx


No it didn't work, the sun won and we've had a beautiful afternoon. I've planted the rest of my runner beans, put my leeks in and a neighbour called in at dinner time offering some plants so I am getting more tomatoes and some cucumbers on Friday, will have to make some room in the greenhouse. Love the colours in your cardi xxx


----------



## binkbrice

Hello from a very humid Southern Indiana it is in the 80's today and I am getting ready to take DD to try and fix her hair where she took matters into her own hands and cut all her gorgoeus hair off two weeks before graduation now her cap doesn't want to sit on her head right because her hair is so curly and full.....oh well I will post a before and after picture when I return later!

All of the photos are wonderful and I hope you all are enjoying what is left of your day!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very humid Southern Indiana it is in the 80's today and I am getting ready to take DD to try and fix her hair where she took matters into her own hands and cut all her gorgoeus hair off two weeks before graduation now her cap doesn't want to sit on her head right because her hair is so curly and full.....oh well I will post a before and after picture when I return later!
> 
> All of the photos are wonderful and I hope you all are enjoying what is left of your day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Good luck with the hair, I'm sure it will look great and the main thing is, DD graduated!! :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> No it didn't work, the sun won and we've had a beautiful afternoon. I've planted the rest of my runner beans, put my leeks in and a neighbour called in at dinner time offering some plants so I am getting more tomatoes and some cucumbers on Friday, will have to make some room in the greenhouse. Love the colours in your cardi xxx


Seriously pleased you are getting some sunshine, I know full well that you don't get much! Sounds like you are going to be bursting with health with all that home-grown veg!! xxx


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> It looks like they had many opportunities for posed photos on board, as did we, wherever we went they tried to entice us to have pictures taken, I thought they were a bit pushy. Those are lovely pictures though! x


I was glad to get some that weren't of them being goofy.


----------



## LondonChris

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


What a good looking pair!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


Charlotte will love it!


----------



## LondonChris

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the hair, I'm sure it will look great and the main thing is, DD graduated!! :sm02:


I quite agree! :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Evening all, had a very nice day with all the boys & my friends GKs too, it was so noisy but fun watching them all.
Sitting, freezing, I'm going to get my cosy jumper on. No good asking DH about putting on the fire. He is sitting here with a shirt on, he never feels the cold. Have a good rest of the day. Xxx


----------



## jinx

Lucky Charotte. That is a great looking sweater.


London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


----------



## jinx

My great grand daughter just did the same thing. She decided she wanted short hair and cut some off. Now it is chin length. Tomorrow is her ballet recital and her graduation. She was growing her hair all year as ballerina should have their hair in buns. The pictures of her K-4 graduation will not depict what she really looked like thru that school year. Seems girls of all ages do the same thing.


binkbrice said:


> Hello from a very humid Southern Indiana it is in the 80's today and I am getting ready to take DD to try and fix her hair where she took matters into her own hands and cut all her gorgoeus hair off two weeks before graduation now her cap doesn't want to sit on her head right because her hair is so curly and full.....oh well I will post a before and after picture when I return later!
> 
> All of the photos are wonderful and I hope you all are enjoying what is left of your day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. The temp rose today. we got to 11C. GS2 wasnt sitting exams today or yesterday like I thought. He was just going into school to revise. We picked him up today. Nothing much has happened, infact DH is peeing me off moaning about the weather all the time. I cant do a bloody thing about it. When I saw DS he satrted the same. They've both got to me today. Then they moan about teenagers....DS is becoming his father and his father already has become his......June 1st and Ive just put the heating on again.....never mind, it'll be nice weather when they all get back to work and school.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Seriously pleased you are getting some sunshine, I know full well that you don't get much! Sounds like you are going to be bursting with health with all that home-grown veg!! xxx


If only. :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


Lovely photos Rookie. they are photogenic.


----------



## grandma susan

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


I like it but...I like it longer too. :sm09:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


The colours are so pretty together, I tend just to be plain and simple, I havent the courage to go bold....lovely hoodie (for a lovely princess) :sm24:


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Good luck with the hair, I'm sure it will look great and the main thing is, DD graduated!! :sm02:


Well done DD...clever girl :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


It's wonderful, Londy! :sm09: :sm09: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> It was brilliant, very tense all the way through but the cast were all very good, especially George & Julia, would recommend it!!!


Good to hear. Looking forward to seeing it at some point. :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


She's beautiful and I like her new look. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> She's beautiful and I like her new look. :sm02: xxxooo


Thank you but I am still heart broke she cut it all off right before graduation!
I know it's hair and it will grow back but it had hit that length were the weight was pulling out the puffiness and was looking really good........but I have to admit it looks good like this too!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you but I am still heart broke she cut it all off right before graduation!
> I know it's hair and it will grow back but it had hit that length were the weight was pulling out the puffiness and was looking really good........but I have to admit it looks good like this too!


I know. If only she would have waited a couple of weeks to cut it. Congratulations to both of them (and you) on their graduation. :sm02:


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I know. If only she would have waited a couple of weeks to cut it. Congratulations to both of them (and you) on their graduation. :sm02:


Thank you! It's Saturday and I am a nervous wreck that she will be lost when they call her name.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a damp and cloudy Surrey. It is not raining but the sky is very grey and driving down to Southampton last night there was a lot of rain. Luckily it had stopped by the time we got there and had a dry(ish) walk to the theatre from the car park.
> 
> Mary Poppins was fantastic, there was a cast of about 35 and they were all brilliant dancers and singers. It was more true to the book so if you had seen the film there were different bits. It was absolutely brilliant and received a standing ovation at the end. LM was mesmerized epecially whe Mary Poppins flew right over her head at the end and we were in the dress circle!
> 
> We have our last full singing practice tonight before my garden party, although we might sneak another one in just before. Hope everyone is having a good day, I will now try and catch up. xxx


The first movie I ever went to was Mary Poppins... my Mom made me a Mary Poppins Doll with real leather boots and little pearl buttons, the only thing she didn't have was a umbrella. I still have her 50 yrs later! Glad you enjoyed it and the singing so much. xoxo


----------



## Islander

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


Lovely young lady Binky!


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> No it didn't work, the sun won and we've had a beautiful afternoon. I've planted the rest of my runner beans, put my leeks in and a neighbour called in at dinner time offering some plants so I am getting more tomatoes and some cucumbers on Friday, will have to make some room in the greenhouse. Love the colours in your cardi xxx


I have a terrible time with Swiss Chard and Beets, something eats them as soon as they come up, so I've thrown in the towel and bought plants Barny!


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


Wow, that's nice June, you sure do keep the kidlets well dressed! xox


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


You have a lovely family Rookie, your daughter looks like a fantastic Mom!


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


Purplefi you wear purple with flare! I love it! xox


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Phew, I finally got caught up, feel like I've been away for weeks!!
> 
> Anywho.......we had a really great time and were so lucky with the weather! It was warm enough to have lunch outside our cabin on our little patio and watch the sea on Saturday and Sunday but it's pretty soggy and very cold here in London now!! The gks made me go swimming every day although it's a large leisure pool with flumes, slides, rapids, wave machines and bubble pools so not much actual swimming was achieved!! It will surprise you to know that the best bit for me was the 50 metre long buffet at breakfast and dinner, they had everything you could possibly wish for on there and the kids just loved getting their own food, although they turned up with some pretty strange looking meals!! We have booked again for the summer holidays next year and will luckily have the same cabin. I tried to add pictures but it seems that is a bit beyond me yet and I'm not 'sposed to do it anyway, mummy said!
> 
> It's Liv's 9th birthday tomorrow so she is having a pottery party - don't ask!! :sm11: They will be going to Legoland at the end of the week so will be round here to get their topbox out of our garage so she will get her goodies then! I missed chatting to you all each day but am glad to know you're all still here!! Lotsa love, XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


That sounds absolutely wonderful, I would love a weekend away like that; but to get to anywhere even remotely like that, we would need to go interstate. So we would need at least a week, to allow for the travel time. ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I will be spending time in the waiting room today. I need to start a small project to take with me. This doctor has always been on time. If I do not have a project to work on he will be running late. I should start a pair of socks as 3 days this week will be spent in waiting rooms. Do you take your knitting with you? What projects are your favorite take alongs?
> I hope everyone has a great day whether you have sunshine or rain.


I only sometimes take a project to work on while I'm waiting, to the hairdresser, the doctors and anywhere else I know I will have to wait to be seen. The projects I have worked on while in waiting rooms are jumpers, baby blankets, socks or any project that is almost completed. I have had many people asking to see the work, and some have asked if I would knit them a jumper, but I always say no, because I get too stressed when I make things to some one else's idea, and I can do without that. I will make an item for someone if I want to do that, but usually for family members!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Rang Mr P for a lift home as it is still raining. Got the wrong number and ended up chatting with Rebecca :sm02: xx


Well that was a nice example of a Freudian slip, I often have those kind of slips. 
????。*。????~????xXx
。????。*。Have。????
????。a wonderful day.
.????´*。.????¨¯`*❤。。????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Hairdressers again? Have you had it cropped now??!! Actually, having been cheeky about that, I must make an appointment for me!!! xxx


I'm actually thinking about seeing how long I can grow my hair for, before it begins to drive me insane! ????
Probably won't be for very long at all! ????


----------



## RookieRetiree

binkbrice said:


> Thank you but I am still heart broke she cut it all off right before graduation!
> I know it's hair and it will grow back but it had hit that length were the weight was pulling out the puffiness and was looking really good........but I have to admit it looks good like this too!


The new hairdo is very modern - I like it on her. Pretty girl!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Islander said:


> You have a lovely family Rookie, your daughter looks like a fantastic Mom!


Thank you. She's an amazing Mom, but also is a PhD. in biochemistry and a triathalon athlete. She's had so much to deal with in her young life, I hope that she's able to find love again.


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> We are having great weather here. Just got back from my walk and it is so nice out. Not sure what I'm doing with my day today. Will figure it out. Maybe start with a little work in the flower beds. Have a bit of housework I should do, but I keep saying tomorrow on that.  Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


I had an interesting morning today. I help DD with the twins when she does her shopping, and usually everything goes well; but today began badly for me, because I was already in passion, but it wasn't too bad. So we went shopping, one of us in charge of the pusher and the twins, and the other in charge of the shopping trolley. We were hoping that the twins would sleep while we shopped, but unfortunately one woke when she heard grandad's voice, so I was playing "stop the baby escaping" all around woollies, but we had fun! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I daren't go away again. You should see the state of my car when I got home! He had been using it all week, and the front offside has had a considerable amount of damage. Nobody seems to know what happened or when, but I got conflicting responses from DH and DS2. I cannot claim on the insurance as I know nothing. DH says he can fix it!!!!!!!!!


Oh no ......... I hope he does a good job for you! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> DD has been fighting with her dentist. He wants her to take out her wisdom teeth so he can fit braces in and straighten her teeth. She keeps telling them that unless they are doing it for free, she can't afford the braces so leave the wisdom teeth alone.
> Unlike me, her wisdom teeth are strong and straight.


Good on her for sticking to her guns! Some dentists won't remove any teeth that are strong and healthy - but there are others who push for a client to have things done, regardless of the financial aspect of the procedures required, or what the client wants.


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We have had worms in the back yard that are so big, they pull the robins down to the ground when the robin is trying to pull them out. They are rare now.


Why have they disappeared?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> We had a gazebo that became a parachute and ended up on top of the neighbours tree. We haven't tried putting it up since.


Sounds like you have a similar problem there as we have here!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Spell check again???


Yep, and if always happens when I don't check on spell check! ????????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> What heat???? :sm22: Im going to knit in WOOL


I knit in wool throughout most of the year, only rarely do I knit with anything else.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> This is the baby carigan Ive just finished.
> 
> This is the back


That little cardigan is beautiful, I love the colors and how they gradually blend to the next colour. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> I am use to waking up at 2 or 3a.m. This morning I got up at 6. I was diddling around thinking I had a lot of time to get hubby to doctor. All of a sudden he ask if I was getting dressed and ready to leave. Yikes! I did not have time to chose a knit project. I just grabbed my bag and went. We were in and out within an hour and all appointments and tests were complete and so was the sweater.
> Turned my phone back on. Phone was flashing that I had a new voice message. It was a sent May 23. I got home and granddaughter called to check on me. She had left messages for me all morning and I had not responded. She is a worry wart. I still have not received those messages. Hm is it the phone or is it the satellite.


Could be both! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Uh, no Rebecca! Xxxxx????


????????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I'm actually thinking about seeing how long I can grow my hair for, before it begins to drive me insane! ????
> Probably won't be for very long at all! ????


I've kept it up for over 4 years but it seems to have ground to a halt now. I am weakening. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from Wales, it is dull here at the moment but perhaps the sun is having a lie in this morning. If not it looks as though our summer is over. Shopping today as DH has a hospital appointment tomorrow, he's going for an AAA (I think that's an abdominal aortic aneurism scan). It is being offered free to all men over a certain age and as it is something that gives no symptoms before it bursts he thought he would have one. Apparently it's just like the scan they give pregnant women so I have told him if they find out he's pregnant not to come home, although it might be quite profitable if he were.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


She looks great, very good look for her.


----------



## LondonChris

Another grey day! I'm off to my job today, I expect we shall be busy as its half term. I've got knitting ready to do at our knitting group, but usually spend time helping others which I enjoy. Hope you all have a great day whatever you are up to. Love ya!! Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


Wow, that cut really suits her. She looks gorgeous. Xxxxx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is the big day great grand graduates from K4. A few years ago they did not even have K4 now they make a big production out of it. She loved learning, her teachers, and her friends. She will miss her friends, but summer school starts in a week, then soccer and girl scouts. Gee, a busy schedule for a wee one. Then again if they get involved with good groups at an early age they hopefully will not get involved with bad groups. Oh, cannot forget her ballet debut tonight. A little ballerina without a bun will have fun.


----------



## jinx

I have been amazingly lucky as I did not have to wait on Tuesday or Wednesday for the doctor. I had an eye exam yesterday and did not think I needed a ride home. I thought I would wait in the clinic until my eyes undilated. That did not work after 2.5 hours I had to call for someone to pick me up. Then we had to get someone else to drive my car home. Dilation lasted until I went to bed. I have an another eye appointment in two weeks. I will have someone drive me.
I enjoy when my knitting starts conversation with others that are interested in what I am making. I also only knit for pleasure not cash.


Xiang said:


> I only sometimes take a project to work on while I'm waiting, to the hairdresser, the doctors and anywhere else I know I will have to wait to be seen. The projects I have worked on while in waiting rooms are jumpers, baby blankets, socks or any project that is almost completed. I have had many people asking to see the work, and some have asked if I would knit them a jumper, but I always say no, because I get too stressed when I make things to some one else's idea, and I can do without that. I will make an item for someone if I want to do that, but usually for family members!


----------



## jinx

She has lovely hair. Looks wonderful long or short.


----------



## jinx

Sounds like a fun time to me.


Xiang said:


> I had an interesting morning today. I help DD with the twins when she does her shopping, and usually everything goes well; but today began badly for me, because I was already in passion, but it wasn't too bad. So we went shopping, one of us in charge of the pusher and the twins, and the other in charge of the shopping trolley. We were hoping that the twins would sleep while we shopped, but unfortunately one woke when she heard grandad's voice, so I was playing "stop the baby escaping" all around woollies, but we had fun! ????


----------



## grandma susan

God morning girls. 9C...yes you read it right 9C and still miserable. We have nothing planned but may go out for coffee later. Thats if DH behaves himself!


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


Its a nice colour linky. I cant see anything wrong. She is growing up. I remember when I dyed mine at that age and it ended up green....Shes fine, dont worry.


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> Here are some "formal" photos from DD and DGS's cruise to Alaska. Much better than the silly ones they sent through before - these are to be framed and put up on the wall.


They are beautiful, and should be framed. :sm01:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


Very nice, and it suits you. xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> I love having my hair short, after years of trying to grow it. I love being able to wash & dry it quickly.


I hate washing my hair now! Whenever I do wash my hair, once I am dry and dressed, my head begins to act as if I am a tropical forest, and I end up looking like I am living in a rainforest .... and that even happens when I have tackled a hair dryer. ????????


----------



## jinx

Don't know exactly what a tropical rain forest looks like, but you picture shows a great head of hair.


Xiang said:


> I hate washing my hair now! Whenever I do wash my hair, once I am dry and dressed, my head begins to act as if I am a tropical forest, and I end up looking like I am living in a rainforest .... and that even happens when I have tackled a hair dryer. ????????


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a cloudy, but a little bit brighter Surrey. I have spent all morning answering emails and trying to get my contacts list sorted. It does not want to delete people I do and add others. I WILL beat it into submission.

Bentley has just seen a Bengal cat out of our garden, it was twice his size but didn't seem to bother him. I must say the Bengal looked rather surprised.

Singing last night was brilliant and we are now more or less ready for our performance. We are slipping an extra rehearsal in on the day before the garden party and as June will be here then she will probably let you know what we sound like. I will ply her with wine first!

Off to get Mr P some lunch and then I think I am going to start a crocheting a floor cushion in aran weight cotton. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> Don't know exactly what a tropical rain forest looks like, but you picture shows a great head of hair.


Green and wet

:sm06:


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well the sun won it's battle and it's another glorious day. Shopping done, now to decide what to do this afternoon Might even have a sun bathe. Sorry Susan but it's not very often we have better weather here than in London and that area so I must brag a bit. xx


----------



## jinx

The little bit I know June I bet she will take the wine gladly and still tell us the truth. I am sure it will be a splendid performance.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a cloudy, but a little bit brighter Surrey. I have spent all morning answering emails and trying to get my contacts list sorted. It does not want to delete people I do and add others. I WILL beat it into submission.
> 
> Bentley has just seen a Bengal cat out of our garden, it was twice his size but didn't seem to bother him. I must say the Bengal looked rather surprised.
> 
> Singing last night was brilliant and we are now more or less ready for our performance. We are slipping an extra rehearsal in on the day before the garden party and as June will be here then she will probably let you know what we sound like. I will ply her with wine first!
> 
> Off to get Mr P some lunch and then I think I am going to start a crocheting a floor cushion in aran weight cotton. Catch you later. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> The little bit I know June I bet she will take the wine gladly and still tell us the truth. I am sure it will be a splendid performance.


Ditto from me, Purple. xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The little bit I know June I bet she will take the wine gladly and still tell us the truth. I am sure it will be a splendid performance.


Thank you Jinx xx


----------



## PurpleFi

And thank you Pam. My friend is in Seattle at the moment and having a wonderful time. xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> And thank you Pam. My friend is in Seattle at the moment and having a wonderful time. xx


That's good to hear! We're having a bit of a dreary day here today, but it's supposed to be sunny and really warm through the weekend. How long is she here for? xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

Well... DH got stuck into some grouting in the bathroom so it doesnt look like were are going anywhere. The temp has gone up to 11C. reading in the paoer we are supposed to be hot next week.,It'll start Monday when they all go back to work and school. It's annoying.I dont think DH should be doing anymore routing today, He looks shttered, but who am I to know anything???? Casn you tell theres tension? I'm at U3a in the morning.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the sun won it's battle and it's another glorious day. Shopping done, now to decide what to do this afternoon Might even have a sun bathe. Sorry Susan but it's not very often we have better weather here than in London and that area so I must brag a bit. xx


Dont be sorry love, I'm pleased for you. I'll be pleased too when I get it...You brag girl...I'm fine with that.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Well the sun won it's battle and it's another glorious day. Shopping done, now to decide what to do this afternoon Might even have a sun bathe. Sorry Susan but it's not very often we have better weather here than in London and that area so I must brag a bit. xx


Enjoy the warmth, it is so cold here, I've had gloves and a scarf on to walk round to the shops!


----------



## PurpleFi

Miss Pam said:


> That's good to hear! We're having a bit of a dreary day here today, but it's supposed to be sunny and really warm through the weekend. How long is she here for? xxxooo


Probably just a week. Hrr husband works for BA so they gett cheap flights. He is visiting some aircraft places and she is hoping to get to some yarn and bead shops. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Well... DH got stuck into some grouting in the bathroom so it doesnt look like were are going anywhere. The temp has gone up to 11C. reading in the paoer we are supposed to be hot next week.,It'll start Monday when they all go back to work and school. It's annoying.I dont think DH should be doing anymore routing today, He looks shttered, but who am I to know anything???? Casn you tell theres tension? I'm at U3a in the morning.


You can't tell them anything. Mr P has just been to the doctors cos he's been feeling dizzy. I told him he needed his ears syringed ages ago and guess what that's just what the doctor said. Still what do l know? X


----------



## PurpleFi

lifeline said:


> Enjoy the warmth, it is so cold here, I've had gloves and a scarf on to walk round to the shops!


Sun has just come out but it's not very warm here either. Xx


----------



## lifeline

PurpleFi said:


> Sun has just come out but it's not very warm here either. Xx


Send some my way please. I put washing on the line but I don't think it's any dryer now than when I took it out of the machine :sm13:


----------



## grandma susan

THE SUN HAS COME OUT 3.45


----------



## grandma susan

tHE SUN HAS GONE IN !!!!!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> The colours are so pretty together, I tend just to be plain and simple, I havent the courage to go bold....lovely hoodie (for a lovely princess) :sm24:


Haha, I am the queen of stash busting, that's why all my offerings are multicoloured, don't have enough of one colour to knit a whole garment!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


Oh Lisa, I love it, it really suits her, she looks beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you! It's Saturday and I am a nervous wreck that she will be lost when they call her name.


Handcuffs?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That sounds absolutely wonderful, I would love a weekend away like that; but to get to anywhere even remotely like that, we would need to go interstate. So we would need at least a week, to allow for the travel time. ????????


It's about 90 miles and as it was a holiday weekend, I was dreading the hold ups that heavy holiday traffic causes but I got away with it and did it in two hours and two hours 15 minutes coming back, easy peasy!!!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Probably just a week. Hrr husband works for BA so they gett cheap flights. He is visiting some aircraft places and she is hoping to get to some yarn and bead shops. Xx


She'll have mostly good weather and there are lots of yarn shops she can get to. One in right downtown. :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> You can't tell them anything. Mr P has just been to the doctors cos he's been feeling dizzy. I told him he needed his ears syringed ages ago and guess what that's just what the doctor said. Still what do l know? X


No, you can't. Hopefully that will help him. xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> I've kept it up for over 4 years but it seems to have ground to a halt now. I am weakening. :sm09:


Have you tried washing your hair in manure? It works for my roses!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Have you tried washing your hair in manure? It works for my roses!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from Wales, it is dull here at the moment but perhaps the sun is having a lie in this morning. If not it looks as though our summer is over. Shopping today as DH has a hospital appointment tomorrow, he's going for an AAA (I think that's an abdominal aortic aneurism scan). It is being offered free to all men over a certain age and as it is something that gives no symptoms before it bursts he thought he would have one. Apparently it's just like the scan they give pregnant women so I have told him if they find out he's pregnant not to come home, although it might be quite profitable if he were.


Sensible man, take all the free tests they can offer you, hope he comes home with the all-clear!! If he _is_ pregnant, the delivery is going to be painful. Just sayin'!! x :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. Today is the big day great grand graduates from K4. A few years ago they did not even have K4 now they make a big production out of it. She loved learning, her teachers, and her friends. She will miss her friends, but summer school starts in a week, then soccer and girl scouts. Gee, a busy schedule for a wee one. Then again if they get involved with good groups at an early age they hopefully will not get involved with bad groups. Oh, cannot forget her ballet debut tonight. A little ballerina without a bun will have fun.


I wish her good luck with her ballet and all the other wonderful things life will be offering her! Jill's granddaughter did the same thing at ballet school, had her hair chopped into a really short asymmetrical style. It didn't make any difference to her ballet and she is now at one of the top dancing 'colleges' in the country! Talent will out!! This is her now


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> I have been amazingly lucky as I did not have to wait on Tuesday or Wednesday for the doctor. I had an eye exam yesterday and did not think I needed a ride home. I thought I would wait in the clinic until my eyes undilated. That did not work after 2.5 hours I had to call for someone to pick me up. Then we had to get someone else to drive my car home. Dilation lasted until I went to bed. I have an another eye appointment in two weeks. I will have someone drive me.
> I enjoy when my knitting starts conversation with others that are interested in what I am making. I also only knit for pleasure not cash.


Did they give you any clue as to what your eye problem might be, jinx? x


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> The little bit I know June I bet she will take the wine gladly and still tell us the truth. I am sure it will be a splendid performance.


Hic!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> tHE SUN HAS GONE IN !!!!!!


At least you now know it hasn't run away permanently!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


----------



## London Girl

After my haircut, I went out with a friend to get some wool from the market in a nearby town but I think the chilly weather must have put them off as the market was almost non-existent! Had to go to another town but got some there and had a bite of lunch, a nice day, in spite of the cold weather!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I wish her good luck with her ballet and all the other wonderful things life will be offering her! Jill's granddaughter did the same thing at ballet school, had her hair chopped into a really short asymmetrical style. It didn't make any difference to her ballet and she is now at one of the top dancing 'colleges' in the country! Talent will out!! This is her now


Beautiful girl!


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


As you should be - lovely lady; lovely cut/style


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Dont be sorry love, I'm pleased for you. I'll be pleased too when I get it...You brag girl...I'm fine with that.


Thank you. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Have you tried washing your hair in manure? It works for my roses!! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16: xxx


I worked on a farm for 3 or 4 years, dairy and sheep and sloshed around in a lot of the stuff but it didn't work at all. :sm25: :sm25:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Handcuffs?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:That's funny......but I meant like not knowing what to do :sm16:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Sensible man, take all the free tests they can offer you, hope he comes home with the all-clear!! If he _is_ pregnant, the delivery is going to be painful. Just sayin'!! x :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


It would serve him right as it would have had nothing to do with me. :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


Love it and for a second the way the light is hitting it I thought you had it tinted green!


----------



## binkbrice

Thank you all for your lovely comments on DD's photo she is a lovely girl this is with her hair flat ironed so it will look different after she washes it and it gets curly again I haven't seen it that way yet but I will post a picture of it that way also, this is how she is going to wear it for graduation I will flat iron it after she washes it Friday!

It stormed last night and I slept really good for a change. 
Hope you all are having a wonderful day and enjoy what is left of it!
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## binkbrice

I really need to move and get things done around here now so I will chat later, although I will say I am a nervous wreck right now I hope Linky is enjoying her self....I will let her expand on that....hehehe...but seriously I need to get something done around here...


----------



## grandma susan

Good eevening girls. Tomorrow I go and meet Lynn and go to the U3a. We are having a talk on what? I dont know. Lynn and me bight have to excuse ourselves if its boring. We'll go and gahe a bacon and egg bun. We sure know how to live. OBTW,,BARNY. we went into Morrisons for a snack for lunch yesterday, We had a sandwhic each, 2 custard tarts and two pots of tea (not cups!) and it only came to $4, Can we really afford not to go? Anyway back to where I was. Its going to be a cold rainy day for tomorrow so I think DH and me will go out for tea and cake in the afternoon.

DH has been doing some of the grouting in the bathroom and bu*****d himself. He wont listen!!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> I keep trying to post a photo of my hair and it keeps disappearjng. Fingers crossed....


your hair keeps disappearing as well! It looks good.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> I wish her good luck with her ballet and all the other wonderful things life will be offering her! Jill's granddaughter did the same thing at ballet school, had her hair chopped into a really short asymmetrical style. It didn't make any difference to her ballet and she is now at one of the top dancing 'colleges' in the country! Talent will out!! This is her now


What a beautiful young lady. She really is.


----------



## grandma susan

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


Thats a good cut...You suit it short.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


cery colourful. Love - especially the buttons.


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> Beautiful girl!


Yes she is, all Jill's gks are good looking, this one's brother has just left school and he's the last out of six. They all have passed their driving tests now and got cars (how do they do that?!!) I think she feels like a redundant Nan now!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> As you should be - lovely lady; lovely cut/style


You are too kind!! xx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:That's funny......but I meant like not knowing what to do :sm16:


Yeah, I know but it's still a thought if you handcuff DD to you!! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> It would serve him right as it would have had nothing to do with me. :sm09: :sm12:


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Love it and for a second the way the light is hitting it I thought you had it tinted green!


I see what you mean but I wouldn't want to steal Mrs P's thunder! I am trying to get it really white at the moment but it persists in being light blond!!! :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all for your lovely comments on DD's photo she is a lovely girl this is with her hair flat ironed so it will look different after she washes it and it gets curly again I haven't seen it that way yet but I will post a picture of it that way also, this is how she is going to wear it for graduation I will flat iron it after she washes it Friday!
> 
> It stormed last night and I slept really good for a change.
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day and enjoy what is left of it!
> Love and hugs
> Binky


She will do you proud and you should also be extremely proud of yourselves, Miss S would never have done it without you!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good eevening girls. Tomorrow I go and meet Lynn and go to the U3a. We are having a talk on what? I dont know. Lynn and me bight have to excuse ourselves if its boring. We'll go and gahe a bacon and egg bun. We sure know how to live. OBTW,,BARNY. we went into Morrisons for a snack for lunch yesterday, We had a sandwhic each, 2 custard tarts and two pots of tea (not cups!) and it only came to $4, Can we really afford not to go? Anyway back to where I was. Its going to be a cold rainy day for tomorrow so I think DH and me will go out for tea and cake in the afternoon.
> 
> DH has been doing some of the grouting in the bathroom and bu*****d himself. He wont listen!!!!


He's a grown up - sometimes - and if he doesn't look after himself he only has himself to blame! Shall I come and lamp him?!! :sm02: I have a salmon sandwich and coffee in Morrisons for £3.20 today, didn't see you in there!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Thats a good cut...You suit it short.


Thank you Susan, I'd love to try and grow it but it is so straight, it grows out instead of down!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Good eevening girls. Tomorrow I go and meet Lynn and go to the U3a. We are having a talk on what? I dont know. Lynn and me bight have to excuse ourselves if its boring. We'll go and gahe a bacon and egg bun. We sure know how to live. OBTW,,BARNY. we went into Morrisons for a snack for lunch yesterday, We had a sandwhic each, 2 custard tarts and two pots of tea (not cups!) and it only came to $4, Can we really afford not to go? Anyway back to where I was. Its going to be a cold rainy day for tomorrow so I think DH and me will go out for tea and cake in the afternoon.
> 
> DH has been doing some of the grouting in the bathroom and bu*****d himself. He wont listen!!!!


That sounds pretty good, we didn't go to Morrisons this week as we went the other way and went to Tesco's to do the shopping but don't eat in their cafe as it is rank. We stopped at a service station on the way home instead, not a bad meal but more expensive.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


That looks lovely xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> That sounds pretty good, we didn't go to Morrisons this week as we went the other way and went to Tesco's to do the shopping but don't eat in their cafe as it is rank. We stopped at a service station on the way home instead, not a bad meal but more expensive.


Our big Tesco's cafe used to be rank too but Costa have taken it over now and it's pricy but nice and clean!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> That looks lovely xxx


Thanks honey, how's you? xxx


----------



## London Girl

Off to watch TV now, catch you all tomorrow! Lots of love and hugs to you all! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I see what you mean but I wouldn't want to steal Mrs P's thunder! I am trying to get it really white at the moment but it persists in being light blond!!! :sm01:


Whatever you call it, it is a lovely colour. How about a turquiose streak? Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Thanks honey, how's you? xxx


I's ok. Going to do some crochet this evening. Xx


----------



## jinx

She is a real beauty. I do not think our little one was meant to be a dancer. She is good at soccer, baseball, and making mud pies. One never knows what the future holds. Her mother was the state champion wrestler when she was 6. There was one other girl that wrestled. 
Edited She wrestled all boys.


London Girl said:


> I wish her good luck with her ballet and all the other wonderful things life will be offering her! Jill's granddaughter did the same thing at ballet school, had her hair chopped into a really short asymmetrical style. It didn't make any difference to her ballet and she is now at one of the top dancing 'colleges' in the country! Talent will out!! This is her now


----------



## jinx

They did say what they thought the problem was. I did not like what he had to say so I will ignore that until I know for sure. I was dreading to hear it was cataracts, now I wish it was that simple.


London Girl said:


> Did they give you any clue as to what your eye problem might be, jinx? x


----------



## jinx

Very nice cut. I think I see a glimmer of foolishness in those eyes.


London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


 :sm23:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> I wish her good luck with her ballet and all the other wonderful things life will be offering her! Jill's granddaughter did the same thing at ballet school, had her hair chopped into a really short asymmetrical style. It didn't make any difference to her ballet and she is now at one of the top dancing 'colleges' in the country! Talent will out!! This is her now


She is beautiful as well as talented! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


It looks great! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

jinx said:


> They did say what they thought the problem was. I did not like what he had to say so I will ignore that until I know for sure. I was dreading to hear it was cataracts, now I wish it was that simple.


Oh, oh! I hope they are wrong in their thinking! xxxooo


----------



## martina

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, oh! I hope they are wrong in their thinking! xxxooo


So do I. 
Nice haircuts ladies.


----------



## Islander

.


----------



## Islander

Islander said:


> I wore my hair short when I went back to nursing the second time in 2005 till I retired in 2012. 4 years later I have it down to my waist again! When I was nursing in my early 20's I piled it up all on my head, when I think of it now that was quite a feat.


----------



## Miss Pam

It looks good short! :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


It's cute! Was it longer ...much or a bit? I've had an odd dinner experience. We asked for the price of lobster roll, ordered and on the bill they charged more than we were quoted. When ordering We asked if we could substitute for the potato and were told yes, either salad or onion ring. Friend chose salad ..I chose onion ring to go. The bill charged for both items and $1 for the salad dressing. The waitress kept saying the bill was correct which it wasn't. The manager came and defended the cost saying in upscale restaurants like theirs they don't say there is and up charge , it's assumed and price of lobster changes. We said it doesnt change right after its ordered. Friend was so mad.She told her she was offended that she'd just been told she didn't know about upscale restaurants as if we should be at McDonalds. The manager was still gruff but tried to make nice. One of our group was so funny. She said to us, not the managerwe'd just been let out of the asylum so had no knowledge of these upscale places. Thus restaurant isn't that upscale. They sell take out meals three days a week.


----------



## jollypolly

You look intellectual in the photo. I try to grow mine long but it looks messy so I get it cut and wish it was long. This last beautician must be a magician because I got compliments...about 5. didn't when I was steady with the other beautician. I admire your long hair.


----------



## grandma susan

Morning girls, its dull,windy and 9C and the heating is still on. I'm at U3a today and thats why I'm up at stupid o'clock! Then we shall go for a bacon and egg sandwich.


----------



## grandma susan

Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


----------



## PurpleFi

Very pretty picture. It suits you both long and short xx


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


At least you will have nice things to look forward to. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

That's about as short as I used to have it. How did you get it down to your waist in four years mine refuses to grow that quick? Mind you so did the rest of me. :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls, its dull,windy and 9C and the heating is still on. I'm at U3a today and thats why I'm up at stupid o'clock! Then we shall go for a bacon and egg sandwich.


Good morning, I am getting boring I know but we again have wall to wall sunshine, boy are we going to pay for sometime. It feel warmer today so might stretch out in the garden. Apart from DH's scan nothing else planned for the day yet. Will catch up now and see you soon. xx
PS if I carry on like this everyone will be moving to Wales. :sm09: :sm09: At least you would all be closer. :sm24:


----------



## LondonChris

Looking good! Short hair really suits you,


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> that was to explain how they work to GS2!
> 
> I had the two boys overnight, and we went over to the airport this morning. GS2 has just offered to bring me up a cup of coffee as I am working in the study. What a gem he is. He says 'Hi'.


Give him a big hello back, from me


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> This is the hoodie for Charlotte in NZ, the buttons are NZ Paua shell and came to me in an old box of buttons from a friend's mum, thought it only right that they went back to NZ!!


That is gorgeous, she will love it!


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


Never mind you will feel better getting rid of it. When we meet up I promise to help you mush up your dinner!! You will probably have a bruise so might need to get doe make-up on if you go partying, don't worry about me though. I am really looking forward to seeing you.


----------



## LondonChris

Moment all, yet another grey day. We are off to lunch with our friends today, so looking forward to our meeting as its been ages since we have seen them. 
I hope you all have a good day. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Whatever you call it, it is a lovely colour. How about a turquiose streak? Xx


I won't say I haven't thought about it!! xxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Okay I will see if I can do this right.....


If does look nice though! ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> She is a real beauty. I do not think our little one was meant to be a dancer. She is good at soccer, baseball, and making mud pies. One never knows what the future holds. Her mother was the state champion wrestler when she was 6. There was one other girl that wrestled.
> Edited She wrestled all boys.


I could do with teaching DGD to wrestle her older brother who tends to be a little rough with her. She does Karate at school but has been told by M & D not to use it on him, I think it would do him good to be brought to the floor by a nine-year-old!!!


----------



## Xiang

Miss Pam said:


> I know. If only she would have waited a couple of weeks to cut it. Congratulations to both of them (and you) on their graduation. :sm02:


Same from me too! ????


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> They did say what they thought the problem was. I did not like what he had to say so I will ignore that until I know for sure. I was dreading to hear it was cataracts, now I wish it was that simple.


Well I truly hope that the diagnosis _does_ turn out to be something easily rectified. Holding your hand! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Very nice cut. I think I see a glimmer of foolishness in those eyes.
> 
> :sm23:


Yep, that's me!!


----------



## London Girl

Love that look on you Trish!! If I had the slightest curl in my hair I would love to have my hair like that!!


----------



## London Girl

Oh dear, are you going to try and change it? I would also have a word with the manager at the sorting office...... :sm14: !!


----------



## Xiang

Xiang said:


> I had an interesting morning today. I help DD with the twins when she does her shopping, and usually everything goes well; but today began badly for me, because I was already in passion, but it wasn't too bad. So we went shopping, one of us in charge of the pusher and the twins, and the other in charge of the shopping trolley. We were hoping that the twins would sleep while we shopped, but unfortunately one woke when she heard grandad's voice, so I was playing "stop the baby escaping" all around woollies, but we had fun! ????


Unfortunately i was not in passion, I was in some really bad pain. I am really beginning not to like auto correct!????????


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I am getting boring I know but we again have wall to wall sunshine, boy are we going to pay for sometime. It feel warmer today so might stretch out in the garden. Apart from DH's scan nothing else planned for the day yet. Will catch up now and see you soon. xx
> PS if I carry on like this everyone will be moving to Wales. :sm09: :sm09: At least you would all be closer. :sm24:


Not boring love, just glad _someone_ has got some sun!! Grey here and heating on again this morning! :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Unfortunately i was not in passion, I was in some really bad pain. I am really beginning not to like auto correct!????????


At least a bit of passion might have taken your mind off the pain! Hope it leaves you alone Judi! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Not doing much today but mustn't sit about playing on here all day! I have some housework to do :sm25: and then might try and get out for a walk! Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Don't know exactly what a tropical rain forest looks like, but you picture shows a great head of hair.


I love my hair, but I have a condition which makes me sweat uncontrollably, and my hair, and clothing will be drenched, within half an hour of the water beginning to flow; and if I am out and about, it cam be very embarrassing. My hair is plastered to my head and my clothing is also plastered to me - very distressing, so I try hard not to go out on those days. ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> You can't tell them anything. Mr P has just been to the doctors cos he's been feeling dizzy. I told him he needed his ears syringed ages ago and guess what that's just what the doctor said. Still what do l know? X


I just let my dh go. When I used to try and get him to get some medical treatment, he would just say that he would see, so now I just ignore him anytime he says he doesn't feel well; but if it is something serious, he listens to me!


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Sun has just come out but it's not very warm here either. Xx


I think our winter is here now, but it seems that our temperatures are quite close to the UK temps for now, but I am sure that will change soon!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Haha, I am the queen of stash busting, that's why all my offerings are multicoloured, don't have enough of one colour to knit a whole garment!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I will have to do some stash sorting, to see what is actually in my stash. I know I still have quite a bit of spinning to do, to make some yarn, but I don't think I have to many bits and pieces, except to use for toys perhaps! :sm01:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think our winter is here now, but it seems that our temperatures are quite close to the UK temps for now, but I am sure that will change soon!


Yeah, I bet we'll get colder and you'll get warmer!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I am getting boring I know but we again have wall to wall sunshine, boy are we going to pay for sometime. It feel warmer today so might stretch out in the garden. Apart from DH's scan nothing else planned for the day yet. Will catch up now and see you soon. xx
> PS if I carry on like this everyone will be moving to Wales. :sm09: :sm09: At least you would all be closer. :sm24:


Mr P and I love Wales and would move there like a short but for my DD who lives just round the corner and I would miss her family terribly. Hope the sun continues to shine for you xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I bet we'll get colder and you'll get warmer!!


You still here??????? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Not doing much today but mustn't sit about playing on here all day! I have some housework to do :sm25: and then might try and get out for a walk! Have a good one everybody, catch you later! xxxxxxxxx


Have fun honey. xxx


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Had my hair trimmed this morning, quite pleased with it


Isn't it strange, those of us with short hair, almost have the same style ....... not exactly, but close to it! :sm01:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> I won't say I haven't thought about it!! xxx


Well, don't just think about it. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> I think our winter is here now, but it seems that our temperatures are quite close to the UK temps for now, but I am sure that will change soon!


It's almost woolly vest weather here. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Xiang said:


> Isn't it strange, those of us with short hair, almost have the same style ....... not exactly, but close to it! :sm01:


I suppose it's cos there only a certain amount of things you can do with short hair.xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

jollypolly said:


> It's cute! Was it longer ...much or a bit? I've had an odd dinner experience. We asked for the price of lobster roll, ordered and on the bill they charged more than we were quoted. When ordering We asked if we could substitute for the potato and were told yes, either salad or onion ring. Friend chose salad ..I chose onion ring to go. The bill charged for both items and $1 for the salad dressing. The waitress kept saying the bill was correct which it wasn't. The manager came and defended the cost saying in upscale restaurants like theirs they don't say there is and up charge , it's assumed and price of lobster changes. We said it doesnt change right after its ordered. Friend was so mad.She told her she was offended that she'd just been told she didn't know about upscale restaurants as if we should be at McDonalds. The manager was still gruff but tried to make nice. One of our group was so funny. She said to us, not the managerwe'd just been let out of the asylum so had no knowledge of these upscale places. Thus restaurant isn't that upscale. They sell take out meals three days a week.


So sad when this happens. Manager should see that he needs to do better training and have higher expectations from his staff. I hope he adjusted the bill for you. We've noticed a change around here - the service at some places had gotten quite lax. About 3 months ago, we ended up not being able to get into a movie because of the long line, so went next door to just have a drink and dinner. We ordered and then sat enjoying our margaritas when the manager came over and said our meal would be comped because it took so long. We were beginning to wonder as it had been about 1/2 hour, but were there leisurely so it was a nice treat. We've had other places take costs off the bill for forgetting items, etc. I hope the trend continues.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It is supposed to be getting warmer for the week end. I do hope so. DD and her family tried their trailer tent in the garden last night. Not heard anything this morning, so I hope they've survived the night without tv.

Apart from food shopping I'm not sure what we are doing today. I started my floor cushion yesterday and I have also been asked for some twiddle lapgans.

Happy Friday everyone. xx


----------



## Xiang

> *Islander wrote:*


 I wore my hair short when I went back to nursing the second time in 2005 till I retired in 2012. 4 years later I have it down to my waist again! When I was nursing in my early 20's I piled it up all on my head, when I think of it now that was quite a feat.

That style really looks good on you. You are fortunate to be able to grow your hair to that length, in just 4 years. I think mine would only just be down to my shoulders, if I was lucky, it seems to stop growing at a certain length! :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree

good morning - looks to be a lovely day. Yesterday was gorgeous and was hot sitting in the sun. Glorious sun rays warming the body and soul. I needed that. DGS was here all day and we had a wonderful time. He's such a nice young man.

Today, we're cleaning out some toys to go to GoodWill and getting a package ready to go a family where many of the children are very seriously ill. We're hoping the box of goodies will travel well and put at least some small smiles on many faces. I'll have DGS make up some, are cards for the family.

Then in the afternoon, we're off to get DH some new clothes. He's in need of some nice casual clothes for the hot weather in Texas. He never shops for himself so his wardrobe is what I've purhased for him through the years which have seen their better days. I finally convinced him that his knees would feel better if he was wearing decent shoes and he's seen a podiatrist for orthotics and lo and behold, he's doing better and even found 3 pair of shoes that support his arches and look very nice. It's hard to find his size -- actually had a specialty shoe store fit the shoes to his feet and each of the 3 pairs are a different size. Guess sizing isn't very standard when you get over the size 15 EE range (US sizes). He needs extra tall shirts as his height is in his torso. He's 6'5" and wears 34" inseam - but has a 38" sleeve length - gorilla arms! But since we're shopping for short sleeved shirts, it's just the length in the body that's needed. We have outlet stores for both Eddie Bauer and Lands Ends who carry the long sizes so that's where we'll head. Generally, we can't find his sizes on sale, but they're having a clearanc of 45% off so I'm hoping to have him looking good for the family pictures at the reunion in Texas. I'm very worried for many in that State as the flooding is getting worse.


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> You still here??????? :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Um....I did go for a while but came back for a rest, can't be doing too much housework in one go!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> It's almost woolly vest weather here. xx


I've got my vest on!!! :sm06:


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad when this happens. Manager should see that he needs to do better training and have higher expectations from his staff. I hope he adjusted the bill for you. We've noticed a change around here - the service at some places had gotten quite lax. About 3 months ago, we ended up not being able to get into a movie because of the long line, so went next door to just have a drink and dinner. We ordered and then sat enjoying our margaritas when the manager came over and said our meal would be comped because it took so long. We were beginning to wonder as it had been about 1/2 hour, but were there leisurely so it was a nice treat. We've had other places take costs off the bill for forgetting items, etc. I hope the trend continues.


You generally wouldn't get that here unless you make a fuss but good on you for getting the free meal!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from cloudy Surrey. It is supposed to be getting warmer for the week end. I do hope so. DD and her family tried their trailer tent in the garden last night. Not heard anything this morning, so I hope they've survived the night without tv.
> 
> Apart from food shopping I'm not sure what we are doing today. I started my floor cushion yesterday and I have also been asked for some twiddle lapgans.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone. xx


My lot are camping at Hurley, near Legoland at Windsor, just hope it doesn't rain on them! I expect they are having fun even if they are freezing!!

Have fun with the lapghans!!
xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Um....I did go for a while but came back for a rest, can't be doing too much housework in one go!!! :sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


Totally agree with that :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


Just as well it was found, you would have had to wait longer if it had not been found. Have you been expecting any cheques in your mail? I would be a little concerned that someone has tampered with your mail. There are many thieves that target the mail box walls, that belong to to apartment buildings, and steal cheques, credit cards and anything else that is related to money, then stealing people's identities; many people lost huge amounts from their bank accounts. 
I seriously that is not the cause of your mail being hidden behind the pipe.????
????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I could do with teaching DGD to wrestle her older brother who tends to be a little rough with her. She does Karate at school but has been told by M & D not to use it on him, I think it would do him good to be brought to the floor by a nine-year-old!!!


I think I am inclined to age with you! Older brothers sometimes need to be put in their places by younger sisters. Neither of my brothers were game enough to wrestle with me, they learning that when we were quite young. So I think she should be able to use her skills, just once and supervised, so that it does not get too dangerous, and let him find out that by using her skills, she could beat him, or equal him.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> At least a bit of passion might have taken your mind off the pain! Hope it leaves you alone Judi! xxx


Thanks June, extra pain relief helped a lot, but this will be my lot, while we have cold weather. Hot packs and anti-pain medications are added to my routine, until our warmer weather returns, so it will all be good! ????????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> You generally wouldn't get that here unless you make a fuss but good on you for getting the free meal!!


We hadn't really noticed it too much yet - did I say that the Blood Orange maragaritas were delicious? We'll definitely be going back there as the food was delicious? We gave the waitress a good tip! She let the manager know as soon as she noticed that she hadn't put the order in while she was busy with some other things (too short on staffing is a problem everywhere). She took ownership and he backed her up which I think is a good way to run a business.

I am noticing that there is quite a lot of incompetence - I run into it at least once a day. Yesterday, it was that someone had not loaded the "sale" prices into the computer to match the advertised grocery flyer. I know what the prices should be as some of the things I only buy when the are on special - 2 for one type sales. Blueberries out of season is one of those things. Thankfully, they were able to push a button and get the sale prices loaded - heaven knows the cashier wouldn't have been able to redo by entering each item. The day before that was the reservationist at the resort in Texas where we're having the family reunion. I had made our reservations back in October and had asked that they be attached to the family name reunion - when my sister-in-law began assigning the cottages to keep families close to each other, she noticed that our two cottages weren't on the list...took about an hour on the phone to get that straightened out. I had the reservation confirmation numbers and person's name that I spoke with in October. They couldn't figure out how to get them on the "separate'" block of rooms list. I'm glad that I'm blessed with a great deal of patience


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Yeah, I bet we'll get colder and you'll get warmer!!


Well I know we won't get anywhere near the cold temperatures that you get, but for those of us so live here, the temps won't be so low, but we will still be cold. I am actually wearing my it boots, fleecy lined pants and a long sleeve shirt; and my electric blanket is switched on ready for the night! ????


----------



## Xiang

RookieRetiree said:


> So sad when this happens. Manager should see that he needs to do better training and have higher expectations from his staff. I hope he adjusted the bill for you. We've noticed a change around here - the service at some places had gotten quite lax. About 3 months ago, we ended up not being able to get into a movie because of the long line, so went next door to just have a drink and dinner. We ordered and then sat enjoying our margaritas when the manager came over and said our meal would be comped because it took so long. We were beginning to wonder as it had been about 1/2 hour, but were there leisurely so it was a nice treat. We've had other places take costs off the bill for forgetting items, etc. I hope the trend continues.


I have had that happen also, and the manager also have us a choice of the dessert menu, for no cost. If I could remember the name of the restaurant, I would be recommending them to everyone I met up with! ????????


----------



## jinx

I was wondering what you meant. Then I thought the ladies across the seas say and do things different than we do. Then I thought having passion at a store was a new twist on unusual.


Xiang said:


> Unfortunately i was not in passion, I was in some really bad pain. I am really beginning not to like auto correct!????????


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> At least you will have nice things to look forward to. Xx


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## martina

Just back from lunch with my son. Did a little bit of shopping too. It's cold and miserable here but not raining, supposed to be warm tomorrow but I will believe it when it happens. I am back to wearing winter clothes again. Don't know why I bothered putting them away in the first place. Have a good day all. Im going to start crocheting the throw for my son and as its a U S pattern I need to remember the different terms. Waiting for a yarn delivery so can't really do much housework, well that's my excuse for today.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I think I am inclined to age with you! Older brothers sometimes need to be put in their places by younger sisters. Neither of my brothers were game enough to wrestle with me, they learning that when we were quite young. So I think she should be able to use her skills, just once and supervised, so that it does not get too dangerous, and let him find out that by using her skills, she could beat him, or equal him.


I have told her to do just that but the poor child adores him and won't risk hurting him!!


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> We hadn't really noticed it too much yet - did I say that the Blood Orange maragaritas were delicious? We'll definitely be going back there as the food was delicious? We gave the waitress a good tip! She let the manager know as soon as she noticed that she hadn't put the order in while she was busy with some other things (too short on staffing is a problem everywhere). She took ownership and he backed her up which I think is a good way to run a business.
> 
> I am noticing that there is quite a lot of incompetence - I run into it at least once a day. Yesterday, it was that someone had not loaded the "sale" prices into the computer to match the advertised grocery flyer. I know what the prices should be as some of the things I only buy when the are on special - 2 for one type sales. Blueberries out of season is one of those things. Thankfully, they were able to push a button and get the sale prices loaded - heaven knows the cashier wouldn't have been able to redo by entering each item. The day before that was the reservationist at the resort in Texas where we're having the family reunion. I had made our reservations back in October and had asked that they be attached to the family name reunion - when my sister-in-law began assigning the cottages to keep families close to each other, she noticed that our two cottages weren't on the list...took about an hour on the phone to get that straightened out. I had the reservation confirmation numbers and person's name that I spoke with in October. They couldn't figure out how to get them on the "separate'" block of rooms list. I'm glad that I'm blessed with a great deal of patience


You are right when you say that a lot of these errors are due to staff shortages but then why are so many out of work? I suspect a lot of it is because the owners want to make more money by paying less staff but do they not realise that they are damaging their reputations and will finish up with fewer paying customers??!!! Sorry, rant over!! Barny, I just stopped for lunch, honestly!! xxx :sm02:


----------



## London Girl

martina said:


> Just back from lunch with my son. Did a little bit of shopping too. It's cold and miserable here but not raining, supposed to be warm tomorrow but I will believe it when it happens. I am back to wearing winter clothes again. Don't know why I bothered putting them away in the first place. Have a good day all. Im going to start crocheting the throw for my son and as its a U S pattern I need to remember the different terms. Waiting for a yarn delivery so can't really do much housework, well that's my excuse for today.


Just love that excuse!! South of England IS cold, isn't it? I don't think Susan is doing much better Oop North!!


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning, I am getting boring I know but we again have wall to wall sunshine, boy are we going to pay for sometime. It feel warmer today so might stretch out in the garden. Apart from DH's scan nothing else planned for the day yet. Will catch up now and see you soon. xx
> PS if I carry on like this everyone will be moving to Wales. :sm09: :sm09: At least you would all be closer. :sm24:


We are having beautiful weather here again. Got my walk in. Have a few errands to run this morning and then will enjoy the rest of this sunny day and warm day. Supposed to be up to 90F on Sunday. A little too warm for me. I like it between 75 and 80F, but I'll take the sunshine! :sm02: Hope everyone is having a great day/afternoon/evening. Love you lots! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

LondonChris said:


> Moment all, yet another grey day. We are off to lunch with our friends today, so looking forward to our meeting as its been ages since we have seen them.
> I hope you all have a good day. Xxx


Have a great time! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


----------



## SaxonLady

you look great either way.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Our neighbour next door(ish) has found two letters addressed to me stuffed behind his drasinpipe not even through his letterbox. POne of them is my hospital admission date 28th June. for my tooth out. The day before GS1 a8th birthday, 2 days befor DIL birthday and 3 days before I meet up with Chrissy. Couldnt be better time really could it?????


I hope you complained to the post office! You cannot do much about the appointment.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


No. He's posing for a statue.

It's been a lovely day down here though it's clouding over now for the evening.


----------



## SaxonLady

Talking of birds. I had an adventure this afternoon. A neighbour called to say that the local alley cat had a small bird which they had rescued, and wanted us to deal with it as they did not know where the cat had found it. It was a sparrow, but quite small. I took it indoors and phoned Alan. He said he would be home later. I phoned the local animal rescue people who said they might come round this afternoon.

After a while I moved the bird and he/she flew across the room and hid in a pile of stuff against the wall (mainly knitted toys!). Then it started tweeting; and a bird outside also started tweeting, so I opened the door to be met by the cat! I shut the door quickly. Eventually I shooed the cat away. Then left the door open. Both parents were calling, but baby just sat silently waiting. I then put him outside on the landrover roof. His parents sat on the roof calling and he still sat silently. Suddenly he flew off across the road and they rushed after him. I don't know the final outcome but they'll look after him whatever. Then I phoned the rescue people and said, don't send the lady to collect him, then she turned up while I was on the phone. Put a smile on her face though!


----------



## SaxonLady

I had the boys again last night, but they went with grandad over to the workshop, so they missed the bird. They did, however, watch buzzards circling at the workshop.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


Hahaha, is he hoping that the birds will not spot him as they fly into the box?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Glad you've got soem sunshine, still cold and grey here!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Talking of birds. I had an adventure this afternoon. A neighbour called to say that the local alley cat had a small bird which they had rescued, and wanted us to deal with it as they did not know where the cat had found it. It was a sparrow, but quite small. I took it indoors and phoned Alan. He said he would be home later. I phoned the local animal rescue people who said they might come round this afternoon.
> 
> After a while I moved the bird and he/she flew across the room and hid in a pile of stuff against the wall (mainly knitted toys!). Then it started tweeting; and a bird outside also started tweeting, so I opened the door to be met by the cat! I shut the door quickly. Eventually I shooed the cat away. Then left the door open. Both parents were calling, but baby just sat silently waiting. I then put him outside on the landrover roof. His parents sat on the roof calling and he still sat silently. Suddenly he flew off across the road and they rushed after him. I don't know the final outcome but they'll look after him whatever. Then I phoned the rescue people and said, don't send the lady to collect him, then she turned up while I was on the phone. Put a smile on her face though!


Kids, eh?!!
:sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> You are right when you say that a lot of these errors are due to staff shortages but then why are so many out of work? I suspect a lot of it is because the owners want to make more money by paying less staff but do they not realise that they are damaging their reputations and will finish up with fewer paying customers??!!! Sorry, rant over!! Barny, I just stopped for lunch, honestly!! xxx :sm02:


Hey you can stop for as long as you like, I don't believe in housework anyway. Apparently the sun is going to come out for you tomorrow afternoon and Sunday is going to be good your side of the country, we might be getting the cloud, so hang on in there summer might be coming. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Hahaha, is he hoping that the birds will not spot him as they fly into the box?!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: Glad you've got soem sunshine, still cold and grey here!! xxx


Luckily  the bird box is empty. Xx


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Hey you can stop for as long as you like, I don't believe in housework anyway. Apparently the sun is going to come out for you tomorrow afternoon and Sunday is going to be good your side of the country, we might be getting the cloud, so hang on in there summer might be coming. :sm24: :sm24:


Certainly hope so, I'm freezing tonight. I'm wearing winter clothes too. I hope it continues fine for you in Wales though.


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> Talking of birds. I had an adventure this afternoon. A neighbour called to say that the local alley cat had a small bird which they had rescued, and wanted us to deal with it as they did not know where the cat had found it. It was a sparrow, but quite small. I took it indoors and phoned Alan. He said he would be home later. I phoned the local animal rescue people who said they might come round this afternoon.
> 
> After a while I moved the bird and he/she flew across the room and hid in a pile of stuff against the wall (mainly knitted toys!). Then it started tweeting; and a bird outside also started tweeting, so I opened the door to be met by the cat! I shut the door quickly. Eventually I shooed the cat away. Then left the door open. Both parents were calling, but baby just sat silently waiting. I then put him outside on the landrover roof. His parents sat on the roof calling and he still sat silently. Suddenly he flew off across the road and they rushed after him. I don't know the final outcome but they'll look after him whatever. Then I phoned the rescue people and said, don't send the lady to collect him, then she turned up while I was on the phone. Put a smile on her face though!


Hoorah for the baby bird!!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


He's waiting for Saxy's bird family!!


----------



## LondonChris

I had a great lunch with friends, had turkey, just like Christmas & it was cold enough outside as well! They showed us their holiday photos from the cruise they went on. They went through the Panama Canal & visited Costa Rica, it all looked very beautiful, especially the rain forest.
I'm getting ready for an evening on my own, it happens about twice a year. I'm thinking knitting, a film & mabe a G & T. Hope you all enjoy the rest of your day. Xx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


What a great photo! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## grandma susan

Is been a busy day today. This morning as you know I met Lynn and we went to the U3a to take the subs and we were given a talk on teesside wildlife. Well I wished I'd taken some knitting, B O R I N G...we left as soon as we could and went for a bacon and egg bun which basically wasnt very nice at all. I think they'd heateted the bacon up in the microwave. Its unusual because their b and e buns are one of the best. 

As you know I have a neighbour who is paralysed from the waist down and confined to the chair until her husband of adult kids get in from work. Ive tried to see her a few times but I dont think either of us have been easy about it. Her, because shes only been like this 3 yrs coming up and she was a table tennis player, and me, because I didnt know her very well, and I didnt like to invite myself to hers. Their son is Britains olympic winner in table tennis. He's got through again and is going to represent us at Rio in a few weeks. (I diverse)Anyway Karen and me got to know each other a lot better today and I stayed for nearly an hour. I enjoyed myself and I KNOW she did. She was much brighter when I came out. We shall definitely do it again. sooner than later.

Then we went to a garden centre for cake and coffee with DH. I chose coffee walnut cake. I had half of it and realised there wasnt a walnit in it. I asked the waiter about it and he said that it was coffee icing and there was half a walnut on the top.......Ive never had walnut and coffee cake without the walnuts (do you think I need to get out and get more of a life?) Iasked him about the lemon and white chocolate cake and he was pleased to get a piece of that. Lo and behold when I got into this cake it was coconut!!!Wich I love, but I got to thinking that if I'd been Saxy I'd have had a reaction to it....

Most important. When I went to the hospital to get my tooth checked they asked me if there was anyday I couldnt make it. I said I'd like to keep a Tuesday free...Lo and behold the appointment came and Its for a Tuesday...Marvelous isnt it? right in between birthdays and a meet up with Chrissy. Never mind. Ive got to take my dressing gown and slippers!!!!

The SUN came out when we were in stokesly and it became 13C. We came back home and we are back in the sea fret and its not chaning until tomorrow night!!! forecast hot on Monday and Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> You generally wouldn't get that here unless you make a fuss but good on you for getting the free meal!!


We have had those things happen for us also, including the fast food places, which really surprised me! With the fast food places, we were given vouchers (stating the meals were free) for our next meal from them, or if we had left the shop, they took our name & phone number, so that we were still able to get the free meal, and it was always honoured by the responsible business. ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I have told her to do just that but the poor child adores him and won't risk hurting him!!


She might begin to see the sense in standing up to him, as she gets a bit older; I hope so anyway! ????


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


He looks quite relaxed, and the birds won't be at all afraid to go in the birdhouse! hahahaha


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Talking of birds. I had an adventure this afternoon. A neighbour called to say that the local alley cat had a small bird which they had rescued, and wanted us to deal with it as they did not know where the cat had found it. It was a sparrow, but quite small. I took it indoors and phoned Alan. He said he would be home later. I phoned the local animal rescue people who said they might come round this afternoon.
> 
> After a while I moved the bird and he/she flew across the room and hid in a pile of stuff against the wall (mainly knitted toys!). Then it started tweeting; and a bird outside also started tweeting, so I opened the door to be met by the cat! I shut the door quickly. Eventually I shooed the cat away. Then left the door open. Both parents were calling, but baby just sat silently waiting. I then put him outside on the landrover roof. His parents sat on the roof calling and he still sat silently. Suddenly he flew off across the road and they rushed after him. I don't know the final outcome but they'll look after him whatever. Then I phoned the rescue people and said, don't send the lady to collect him, then she turned up while I was on the phone. Put a smile on her face though!


That is a lovely outcome for the fledgling, and the parents …


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning or whatever it is everyone, It's a bit cloudy here today but I am hoping the sun will break through later, it is definitely warmer though. Hopefully the other side of the country will brighten up as the day goes on, it sounds as though you will be getting the better weather soon. A neighbour brought half a dozen tomato plants last night so shall go and pot them up when DH brings some more pots back. I see my runner beans in the greenhouse have started to get flowers on them so might get some beans earlier this year. Off to catch up now will be back when everyone else is up. Have a good day. xxx


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I had the boys again last night, but they went with grandad over to the workshop, so they missed the bird. They did, however, watch buzzards circling at the workshop.


I didn't know there were buzzards in England, I thought they were only found in desert type regions. ????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> I didn't know there were buzzards in England, I thought they were only found in desert type regions. ????


Definitely found in the UK, we have a pair nesting not far from us somewhere and often hear then around.


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is everyone, It's a bit cloudy here today but I am hoping the sun will break through later, it is definitely warmer though. Hopefully the other side of the country will brighten up as the day goes on, it sounds as though you will be getting the better weather soon. A neighbour brought half a dozen tomato plants last night so shall go and pot them up when DH brings some more pots back. I see my runner beans in the greenhouse have started to get flowers on them so might get some beans earlier this year. Off to catch up now will be back when everyone else is up. Have a good day. xxx


Good morning, I too hope we begin to get better weather soon. It's the end of half term, normally a time to get caught up with the laundry, but I'm way behind!


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Haha, I am the queen of stash busting, that's why all my offerings are multicoloured, don't have enough of one colour to knit a whole garment!! :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


I saw a tv demo of entreloc which seemed tricky but probably possible. I think using multi color yarn for entreloc would be good. I was going along nicely at my meeting crocheting a border and there was a strand with loose piece but on I went. Now I think I'm going to remove to that spot since it might be a weak spot and undo the whole strip. Grrr. I missed my knit group because i was so sleepy I couldnt wake up and had to get clothes ready for a wake at 5:00. Even the wife didn't wear black and I fussed to find black clothes. The gps sent me a crazy way there. Thru the worse part of town and a fire truck was coming with rush hour traffic, thru a park where the intended exit was closed for construction then tried to send me back there -but I cruised the lake perimeter and found the funeral parlor up the street. A fellow (who use to work with the deceased ) chatted a lot with me about the weather. He seemed nice. Wish I knew how to flirt. dog woke me now at 4:30 am so I'm on. Glad to read your chats tho I'm starting mid point and need to go back to understand. I've gone thru 65 boxes and organized or pitched or given away much. I have 10 to finish.yay! My house is still a mess but son took fabric and such to an upstairs room. I'm mid mess but making progress. Very tired! .


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning or whatever it is everyone, It's a bit cloudy here today but I am hoping the sun will break through later, it is definitely warmer though. Hopefully the other side of the country will brighten up as the day goes on, it sounds as though you will be getting the better weather soon. A neighbour brought half a dozen tomato plants last night so shall go and pot them up when DH brings some more pots back. I see my runner beans in the greenhouse have started to get flowers on them so might get some beans earlier this year. Off to catch up now will be back when everyone else is up. Have a good day. xxx


We are getting plenty of sunshine here, but this area isn't really renown for having huge numbers of cloud filled skies. ????
I hope you continue to get warm weather, in Wales!


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> I saw a tv demo of entreloc which seemed tricky .....
> 
> Well done Polly on the box clearing.
> 
> In this country people are wearing less black. For my neighbour we all wore bright colours as that is what he wanted.
> 
> Don't worry about trying to flirt, just be yourself. Xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Definitely found in the UK, we have a pair nesting not far from us somewhere and often hear then around.


We have them here too and red kites. X


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Is been a busy day today. This morning as you know I met Lynn and we went to the U3a to take the subs and we were given a talk on teesside wildlife. Well I wished I'd taken some knitting, B O R I N G...we left as soon as we could and went for a bacon and egg bun which basically wasnt very nice at all. I think they'd heateted the bacon up in the microwave. Its unusual because their b and e buns are one of the best.
> 
> As you know I have a neighbour who is paralysed from the waist down and confined to the chair until her husband of adult kids get in from work. Ive tried to see her a few times but I dont think either of us have been easy about it. Her, because shes only been like this 3 yrs coming up and she was a table tennis player, and me, because I didnt know her very well, and I didnt like to invite myself to hers. Their son is Britains olympic winner in table tennis. He's got through again and is going to represent us at Rio in a few weeks. (I diverse)Anyway Karen and me got to know each other a lot better today and I stayed for nearly an hour. I enjoyed myself and I KNOW she did. She was much brighter when I came out. We shall definitely do it again. sooner than later.
> 
> Then we went to a garden centre for cake and coffee with DH. I chose coffee walnut cake. I had half of it and realised there wasnt a walnit in it. I asked the waiter about it and he said that it was coffee icing and there was half a walnut on the top.......Ive never had walnut and coffee cake without the walnuts (do you think I need to get out and get more of a life?) Iasked him about the lemon and white chocolate cake and he was pleased to get a piece of that. Lo and behold when I got into this cake it was coconut!!!Wich I love, but I got to thinking that if I'd been Saxy I'd have had a reaction to it....
> 
> Most important. When I went to the hospital to get my tooth checked they asked me if there was anyday I couldnt make it. I said I'd like to keep a Tuesday free...Lo and behold the appointment came and Its for a Tuesday...Marvelous isnt it? right in between birthdays and a meet up with Chrissy. Never mind. Ive got to take my dressing gown and slippers!!!!
> 
> The SUN came out when we were in stokesly and it became 13C. We came back home and we are back in the sea fret and its not chaning until tomorrow night!!! forecast hot on Monday and Tuesday!!!!


Sounds as if you and your neighbour are beginning to enjoy each others company. . Xx


----------



## Xiang

I am now going to knit, and watch some TV, and hopefully get to sleep tonight, at a reasonable time, and no-one wants us to listen to their music, again ........... There was a party across the road in the very early hours of the morning, andthey had their music on extremely loudly, and we could hear it as clearly, as if they were in our house. They were in their garage, with the doors open, and the music came straight at our walls (which are not insulated, so the sound travels straight through the walls). I just wish people could learn to have their part music so that they could actually hear each other speaking, then the rest of the neighborhood wouldn't be able to hear them! ????


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I am now going to knit, and watch some TV, and hopefully get to sleep tonight, at a reasonable time, and no-one wants us to listen to their music, again ........... There was a party across the road in the very early hours of the morning, andthey had their music on extremely loudly, and we could hear it as clearly, as if they were in our house. They were in their garage, with the doors open, and the music came straight at our walls (which are not insulated, so the sound travels straight through the walls). I just wish people could learn to have their part music so that they could actually hear each other speaking, then the rest of the neighborhood wouldn't be able to hear them! ????


Or invite the neighbours??


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Is been a busy day today. This morning as you know I met Lynn and we went to the U3a to take the subs and we were given a talk on teesside wildlife. Well I wished I'd taken some knitting, B O R I N G...we left as soon as we could and went for a bacon and egg bun which basically wasnt very nice at all. I think they'd heateted the bacon up in the microwave. Its unusual because their b and e buns are one of the best.
> 
> As you know I have a neighbour who is paralysed from the waist down and confined to the chair until her husband of adult kids get in from work. Ive tried to see her a few times but I dont think either of us have been easy about it. Her, because shes only been like this 3 yrs coming up and she was a table tennis player, and me, because I didnt know her very well, and I didnt like to invite myself to hers. Their son is Britains olympic winner in table tennis. He's got through again and is going to represent us at Rio in a few weeks. (I diverse)Anyway Karen and me got to know each other a lot better today and I stayed for nearly an hour. I enjoyed myself and I KNOW she did. She was much brighter when I came out. We shall definitely do it again. sooner than later.
> 
> Then we went to a garden centre for cake and coffee with DH. I chose coffee walnut cake. I had half of it and realised there wasnt a walnit in it. I asked the waiter about it and he said that it was coffee icing and there was half a walnut on the top.......Ive never had walnut and coffee cake without the walnuts (do you think I need to get out and get more of a life?) Iasked him about the lemon and white chocolate cake and he was pleased to get a piece of that. Lo and behold when I got into this cake it was coconut!!!Wich I love, but I got to thinking that if I'd been Saxy I'd have had a reaction to it....
> 
> Most important. When I went to the hospital to get my tooth checked they asked me if there was anyday I couldnt make it. I said I'd like to keep a Tuesday free...Lo and behold the appointment came and Its for a Tuesday...Marvelous isnt it? right in between birthdays and a meet up with Chrissy. Never mind. Ive got to take my dressing gown and slippers!!!!
> 
> The SUN came out when we were in stokesly and it became 13C. We came back home and we are back in the sea fret and its not chaning until tomorrow night!!! forecast hot on Monday and Tuesday!!!!


You had a busy day, Hope that you get to see your neighbour more as you seem to get along well together.


----------



## LondonChris

jollypolly said:


> I saw a tv demo of entreloc which seemed tricky but probably possible. I think using multi color yarn for entreloc would be good. I was going along nicely at my meeting crocheting a border and there was a strand with loose piece but on I went. Now I think I'm going to remove to that spot since it might be a weak spot and undo the whole strip. Grrr. I missed my knit group because i was so sleepy I couldnt wake up and had to get clothes ready for a wake at 5:00. Even the wife didn't wear black and I fussed to find black clothes. The gps sent me a crazy way there. Thru the worse part of town and a fire truck was coming with rush hour traffic, thru a park where the intended exit was closed for construction then tried to send me back there -but I cruised the lake perimeter and found the funeral parlor up the street. A fellow (who use to work with the deceased ) chatted a lot with me about the weather. He seemed nice. Wish I knew how to flirt. dog woke me now at 4:30 am so I'm on. Glad to read your chats tho I'm starting mid point and need to go back to understand. I've gone thru 65 boxes and organized or pitched or given away much. I have 10 to finish.yay! My house is still a mess but son took fabric and such to an upstairs room. I'm mid mess but making progress. Very tired! .


Well done on clearing all those boxes. At Funerals over here people do still wear black but often it's not wanted. At my friends funeral she wanted everyone to wear pink. Mall the men had pink shirts on, she would of loved it.
I used to do lots of enroloc (?) knitting especially when my girls were little, many many jumpers for them. I used to love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey, it is still not very warm although it promises to warm up later. I'll believe it when I see it.


Off to buy some strawberries to make jam for the garden party and then I will get on with twiddle lapghans, I have 4 on the go at the moment.

Hope everyone has a good week end. xxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 13C yes its more than usual, except its thick mist. Supposed to get out this afternoon.


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Well done on clearing all those boxes. At Funerals over here people do still wear black but often it's not wanted. At my friends funeral she wanted everyone to wear pink. Mall the men had pink shirts on, she would of loved it.
> I used to do lots of enroloc (?) knitting especially when my girls were little, many many jumpers for them. I used to love it.


Morning Chris, how are you today. xx


----------



## LondonChris

Morning, yes it's grey here today too. I'm sitting here in the quiet before my 2 GSs arrive for the day. My DD looked exhausted when I saw her in the week & a bit fed up so SuperGran sad we will have them!!!!!! We shall be exhausted when they go home. Not sure what to do with them but Lego will be involved. They love coming here as they live in a small flat & here we have space. Got to go, they have arrived.


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. 13C yes its more than usual, except its thick mist. Supposed to get out this afternoon.


Morning Susan, hope your mist clears. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> Morning, yes it's grey here today too. I'm sitting here in the quiet before my 2 GSs arrive for the day. My DD looked exhausted when I saw her in the week & a bit fed up so SuperGran sad we will have them!!!!!! We shall be exhausted when they go home. Not sure what to do with them but Lego will be involved. They love coming here as they live in a small flat & here we have space. Got to go, they have arrived.


Have fun xx


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. I had a nice evening. Our village is having their annual fireman's picnic. Fireworks were scheduled for 9:30. My daughter and greatgrand daughter viewed the spectacular with me right in our driveway. Events like that are always more enjoyable when seen with a wee one. Dear hubby finally got a night out with our son and grandson on their motorcycles. It has been a long time since he was been out and about without me. It was good for him and me. 
Wishing everyone a warm sunshiny day.


----------



## London Girl

Hi everyone from not so sunny Rochester where Jill and I are spending the day as it is the Dickens festival today. Apparently, Charles Dickens lived in the area for 20years back when policemen wore high hats and leather aprons!! There has just been a parade and there is lots of stalls and sideshows! Xxxxxxx


----------



## martina

Cold and dull here yet again. Started a crochet afghan last night, but not sure of the pattern yet, so may do some more, or may not as I have some letters to write.


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Or invite the neighbours??


I don't even know most of the neighbours, they change so often. I do know the neighbors who live on the same side as me, because they all own their homes, and there is one neighbor across the road who also own their home, but the rest are renters; and the tenants are different people about every 3 months. They don't stay long enough to bother getting to know them.

I had gone to bed, but one of the renters have got themselves a puppy, at least it sounds like a puppy, and it has been crying for most of the night ......... I am hoping that the poor little one is now inside where it is a bit warmer, and it knows that there is someone around, cos it is quiet, at the moment.

Everyone else here, 2 dogs and dh, are all sleeping, and the biggest one is snoring his head off, and that isn't helping my sleeping either ......... I am now feeling quite p....d off because I would really like to sleep tonight, but it doesn't seem to be happening!

Enough of that, I am not really angry, just upset about the pup, I would like to go over to the house and tell the woman to either treat the pup like part of the family, of take it back to where she got it from ........... but I know I can't do that. I am just downloading, so that I calm down a bit more. So I will end this post now. ☺


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> jollypolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a tv demo of entreloc which seemed tricky .....
> 
> Well done Polly on the box clearing.
> 
> In this country people are wearing less black. For my neighbour we all wore bright colours as that is what he wanted.
> 
> Don't worry about trying to flirt, just be yourself. Xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto from me, Polly! Great progress! xxxooo
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Pam

Hello everyone. We've got more glorious sunshine today (but it's going to be a bit to warm for me the next couple of days). I'm off for my walk shortly. Never did get out to run errands yesterday so will do that today. Late this afternoon we're going to drive down to Olympia (60 miles south) to attend a 40th birthday party one of my nieces is throwing for herself. We plan to stay overnight at my sister's house and come home early tomorrow morning. Mr. Ric says we may just come on home tonight. I'll pack for an overnight stay and at least be prepared if we do stay over. I hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan

As usual, plans have changed. We are stopping up DS's tonight and tomorrow (when the sun comes) we are having a BBQ. GS1 and DS have been and bought a little old banger (car) for GS1 this morning. DH and DS will pick it up this afternoon.


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> I don't even know most of the neighbours, they change so often. I do know the neighbors who live on the same side as me, because they all own their homes, and there is one neighbor across the road who also own their home, but the rest are renters; and the tenants are different people about every 3 months. They don't stay long enough to bother getting to know them.
> 
> I had gone to bed, but one of the renters have got themselves a puppy, at least it sounds like a puppy, and it has been crying for most of the night ......... I am hoping that the poor little one is now inside where it is a bit warmer, and it knows that there is someone around, cos it is quiet, at the moment.
> 
> Everyone else here, 2 dogs and dh, are all sleeping, and the biggest one is snoring his head off, and that isn't helping my sleeping either ......... I am now feeling quite p....d off because I would really like to sleep tonight, but it doesn't seem to be happening!
> 
> Enough of that, I am not really angry, just upset about the pup, I would like to go over to the house and tell the woman to either treat the pup like part of the family, of take it back to where she got it from ........... but I know I can't do that. I am just downloading, so that I calm down a bit more. So I will end this post now. ☺


I'd like you to let me lamp her for you. I dont know how people can let their dogs howl and bark. I'm soppy for them.


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> Is been a busy day today. This morning as you know I met Lynn and we went to the U3a to take the subs and we were given a talk on teesside wildlife. Well I wished I'd taken some knitting, B O R I N G...we left as soon as we could and went for a bacon and egg bun which basically wasnt very nice at all. I think they'd heateted the bacon up in the microwave. Its unusual because their b and e buns are one of the best.
> 
> As you know I have a neighbour who is paralysed from the waist down and confined to the chair until her husband of adult kids get in from work. Ive tried to see her a few times but I dont think either of us have been easy about it. Her, because shes only been like this 3 yrs coming up and she was a table tennis player, and me, because I didnt know her very well, and I didnt like to invite myself to hers. Their son is Britains olympic winner in table tennis. He's got through again and is going to represent us at Rio in a few weeks. (I diverse)Anyway Karen and me got to know each other a lot better today and I stayed for nearly an hour. I enjoyed myself and I KNOW she did. She was much brighter when I came out. We shall definitely do it again. sooner than later.
> 
> Then we went to a garden centre for cake and coffee with DH. I chose coffee walnut cake. I had half of it and realised there wasnt a walnit in it. I asked the waiter about it and he said that it was coffee icing and there was half a walnut on the top.......Ive never had walnut and coffee cake without the walnuts (do you think I need to get out and get more of a life?) Iasked him about the lemon and white chocolate cake and he was pleased to get a piece of that. Lo and behold when I got into this cake it was coconut!!!Wich I love, but I got to thinking that if I'd been Saxy I'd have had a reaction to it....
> 
> Most important. When I went to the hospital to get my tooth checked they asked me if there was anyday I couldnt make it. I said I'd like to keep a Tuesday free...Lo and behold the appointment came and Its for a Tuesday...Marvelous isnt it? right in between birthdays and a meet up with Chrissy. Never mind. Ive got to take my dressing gown and slippers!!!!
> 
> The SUN came out when we were in stokesly and it became 13C. We came back home and we are back in the sea fret and its not chaning until tomorrow night!!! forecast hot on Monday and Tuesday!!!!


I would have killed that waiter. It is VITAL that items are labelled correctly. I hope you told him, because coconut allergy is so unusual that no-one expects it.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> I didn't know there were buzzards in England, I thought they were only found in desert type regions. ????


DH uses the term fairly generically! They were certainly after smaller birds and rodents.


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from not so sunny Rochester where Jill and I are spending the day as it is the Dickens festival today. Apparently, Charles Dickens lived in the area for 20years back when policemen wore high hats and leather aprons!! There has just been a parade and there is lots of stalls and sideshows! Xxxxxxx


I really must get to that one year!


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> I'd like you to let me lamp her for you. I dont know how people can let their dogs howl and bark. I'm soppy for them.


next door to me the little dog barks non-stop when she is at work. I have told her. She seemed surprised!


----------



## SaxonLady

Today I am really cold. I cannot think straight. I'm wearing a T-shirt and long cardi, but I think I need a sweater. I'll try a coffee first!


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:37 am EST and 18'C (68'F). Hazy and humid. Perfect for laundry day ! 
We went to the Toronto Zoo. I spent TOO much money, but everything was expensive there. We quickly went through the water bottles that we brought and had to buy more. I got quite a few pictures of the baby pandas, baby polar bear (who isn't really a baby anymore) and baby white lions. DD went around on her own and got to see most of the feedings, mum and I were taking too long with our picture-taking.
Yesterday, I went to the eye doctor. My left eye has changed quite a bit, but my right eye hasn't changed at all. My reading perscription has changed which I knew. My first pair of glasses are paid for by my insurance so I got my computer glasses, since I spend most of the day in them. They'll be here in 10 days. My distance glasses I'll order online (once I get my next paycheque) from the same company that I got my last glasses from. I've been very pleased with them.
I actually got to go to the beach a couple of times. There were nice breezes blowing off the lake and I got to knit quietly this time with only a chipmunk interupting me. I think he was trying to steal my stitch markers.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> Today I am really cold. I cannot think straight. I'm wearing a T-shirt and long cardi, but I think I need a sweater. I'll try a coffee first!


Oh dear. Definitely a sweater and coffee, or two.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> next door to me the little dog barks non-stop when she is at work. I have told her. She seemed surprised!


The one next door to us used to bark non-stop when they forgot to pull the blinds.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> The one next door to us used to bark non-stop when they forgot to pull the blinds.


so you knew when to spy!


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> I don't even know most of the neighbours, they change so often. I do know the neighbors who live on the same side as me, because they all own their homes, and there is one neighbor across the road who also own their home, but the rest are renters; and the tenants are different people about every 3 months. They don't stay long enough to bother getting to know them.
> 
> I had gone to bed, but one of the renters have got themselves a puppy, at least it sounds like a puppy, and it has been crying for most of the night ......... I am hoping that the poor little one is now inside where it is a bit warmer, and it knows that there is someone around, cos it is quiet, at the moment.
> 
> Everyone else here, 2 dogs and dh, are all sleeping, and the biggest one is snoring his head off, and that isn't helping my sleeping either ......... I am now feeling quite p....d off because I would really like to sleep tonight, but it doesn't seem to be happening!
> 
> Enough of that, I am not really angry, just upset about the pup, I would like to go over to the house and tell the woman to either treat the pup like part of the family, of take it back to where she got it from ........... but I know I can't do that. I am just downloading, so that I calm down a bit more. So I will end this post now. ☺


Our court was like that when we first moved in. Only a couple of the houses were owned by the people living there. The renters didn't care a bit about the feelings of the people who owned the houses and were quite insistent that their children were permitted to run around all over our property. One of the renters even threatened to sue us when their child ran through our sprinkler and got soaking wet while trespassing on our property !!!!!
Now only one of the houses is rented and it is much nicer now. Everyone does what they want on the their own property and the grassy circle in the middle of the court is the common ground where people can do things together. There has been a few court barbeques and picnics out there.


----------



## nitz8catz

SaxonLady said:


> so you knew when to spy!


 :sm01: Maybe the little dog didn't like it when people could look inside.


----------



## nitz8catz

London Girl said:


> Hi everyone from not so sunny Rochester where Jill and I are spending the day as it is the Dickens festival today. Apparently, Charles Dickens lived in the area for 20years back when policemen wore high hats and leather aprons!! There has just been a parade and there is lots of stalls and sideshows! Xxxxxxx


Rochester is just south of the lake here. I can see the smoke stack on a clear day. :sm02:


----------



## nitz8catz

LondonChris said:


> Morning, yes it's grey here today too. I'm sitting here in the quiet before my 2 GSs arrive for the day. My DD looked exhausted when I saw her in the week & a bit fed up so SuperGran sad we will have them!!!!!! We shall be exhausted when they go home. Not sure what to do with them but Lego will be involved. They love coming here as they live in a small flat & here we have space. Got to go, they have arrived.


I hope you took them somewhere that they could run until they were exhausted.


----------



## nitz8catz

I'm going to have to sign off for now and check back later if I can.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## LondonChris

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had a nice evening. Our village is having their annual fireman's picnic. Fireworks were scheduled for 9:30. My daughter and greatgrand daughter viewed the spectacular with me right in our driveway. Events like that are always more enjoyable when seen with a wee one. Dear hubby finally got a night out with our son and grandson on their motorcycles. It has been a long time since he was been out and about without me. It was good for him and me.
> Wishing everyone a warm sunshiny day.


Pleased you could have girlie time & DH had fun with the boys.


----------



## jinx

Do they ever get exhausted? I get exhausted sitting on a bench knitting while they run and play, but they are like the energizer bunny. They keep going and going and going.


nitz8catz said:


> I hope you took them somewhere that they could run until they were exhausted.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> I don't even know most of the neighbours, they change so often. I do know the neighbors who live on the same side as me, because they all own their homes, and there is one neighbor across the road who also own their home, but the rest are renters; and the tenants are different people about every 3 months. They don't stay long enough to bother getting to know them.
> 
> I had gone to bed, but one of the renters have got themselves a puppy, at least it sounds like a puppy, and it has been crying for most of the night ......... I am hoping that the poor little one is now inside where it is a bit warmer, and it knows that there is someone around, cos it is quiet, at the moment.
> 
> Everyone else here, 2 dogs and dh, are all sleeping, and the biggest one is snoring his head off, and that isn't helping my sleeping either ......... I am now feeling quite p....d off because I would really like to sleep tonight, but it doesn't seem to be happening!
> 
> Enough of that, I am not really angry, just upset about the pup, I would like to go over to the house and tell the woman to either treat the pup like part of the family, of take it back to where she got it from ........... but I know I can't do that. I am just downloading, so that I calm down a bit more. So I will end this post now. ☺


Hope you get to sleep. I'm so lucky with our neighbours. A few of us have known each other since before our children were born, now it's the GC. My husband was born in our house & I lived 8 doors away so we have known each other & our families all our lives. We are definitely the oldest inhabitants of our street, but not the oldest in age, but nearly. Our houses now seems to be bought by young professional city types. We are not far from the City, house prices are rediculous now! It will be good for us if we move.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> I'd like you to let me lamp her for you. I dont know how people can let their dogs howl and bark. I'm soppy for them.


Me too, I really don't know how people can leave a tiny puppy outside, especially if the pup was taken from the mum, and the rest of the litter. The lot little one would be lonely and scared, because none of the family were coming to rescue him from the cold scary night. Thankfully it sounds like the pup might be inside, or just gave up and went to sleep.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> next door to me the little dog barks non-stop when she is at work. I have told her. She seemed surprised!


Yeah, most people have no idea that their dog would be nuisance barkers when they were home alone. The dog is possibly bored stupid, and has nothing to keep himself amused either, or he is trying to tell his person to come home so that he knows that she is still living, and is OK. ????????
I have been watching a lot of shows about dogs, and have learning a lot about them....


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> Today I am really cold. I cannot think straight. I'm wearing a T-shirt and long cardi, but I think I need a sweater. I'll try a coffee first!


Coffee might do the trick, I had a cup of hot chilli chocolate; when I came out to my lounge room again, it is delicious but I think it needs a little more chilli, to give it a bit more of a zing!


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 9:37 am EST and 18'C (68'F). Hazy and humid. Perfect for laundry day !
> We went to the Toronto Zoo. I spent TOO much money, but everything was expensive there. We quickly went through the water bottles that we brought and had to buy more. I got quite a few pictures of the baby pandas, baby polar bear (who isn't really a baby anymore) and baby white lions. DD went around on her own and got to see most of the feedings, mum and I were taking too long with our picture-taking.
> Yesterday, I went to the eye doctor. My left eye has changed quite a bit, but my right eye hasn't changed at all. My reading perscription has changed which I knew. My first pair of glasses are paid for by my insurance so I got my computer glasses, since I spend most of the day in them. They'll be here in 10 days. My distance glasses I'll order online (once I get my next paycheque) from the same company that I got my last glasses from. I've been very pleased with them.
> I actually got to go to the beach a couple of times. There were nice breezes blowing off the lake and I got to knit quietly this time with only a chipmunk interupting me. I think he was trying to steal my stitch markers.


Sounds like a cheeky little chipmunk. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Do they ever get exhausted? I get exhausted sitting on a bench knitting while they run and play, but they are like the energizer bunny. They keep going and going and going.


One of my girls used to keep playing, until she went to sleep, we used to find her asleep all over the house until she began going to kindergarten. Then she would put herself to bed when she got home from kindly.


----------



## Islander

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


My all time fave picture of Bentley, it's a classic! 
Going to be a scorcher here today, up in the 30's. Water restrictions have gone up one level, so I will try to get the veggies and flowers in my protected area watered at least. Those darn elk came in last night and took the yard to pieces :sm14: They've gone away for a month to have their young and are now returning full force. Rugosa's are just stubs, columbines gone, and fruit trees...well it's just sad. 
On a better note a huge owl flew in front of me the other day, I wasn't able to find him in the forest but will keep an eye out. Someone in the neighbourhood has ring neck doves and they are using my old green house as a place to land though out the day. New hummer feeder up on the front porch where I can sit close and watch them... currently they are very leery of me! Will hole up in the house today, this kind of heat isn't for me. Have a great day all. xoxo


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> Morning from my little corner of the world. I had a nice evening. Our village is having their annual fireman's picnic. Fireworks were scheduled for 9:30. My daughter and greatgrand daughter viewed the spectacular with me right in our driveway. Events like that are always more enjoyable when seen with a wee one. Dear hubby finally got a night out with our son and grandson on their motorcycles. It has been a long time since he was been out and about without me. It was good for him and me.
> Wishing everyone a warm sunshiny day.


Our firemen put on some nice events as well jinx. A firemen,s picnic sounds like great fun! Enjoy! Are you still riding? xxx


----------



## lifeline

It's warmed up a bit today so I have got a few loads of laundry done. And it promises to be even better tomorrow so I have a few more loads waiting in line :sm09:


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> It's warmed up a bit today so I have got a few loads of laundry done. And it promises to be even better tomorrow so I have a few more loads waiting in line :sm09:


So pleased it's warming up over there, it's been lovely and warm here today but quite cloudy and not much sun but that's OK as it is still pleasant to be outside. Have potted up my tomatoes I was brought and given a few to our neighbour as the way things are going if all my plants fruit I will be up to my ears in tomatoes and I don't even like them. :sm18: :sm18: :sm18:


----------



## jinx

My granddaughter corrected me, she is a firefighters, not a fireman. I sold my last bike several years ago. I rode a lot less after we had a serious crash. Finally just said I do not enjoy this anymore and sold my bike.


Islander said:


> Our firemen put on some nice events as well jinx. A firemen,s picnic sounds like great fun! Enjoy! Are you still riding? xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> As usual, plans have changed. We are stopping up DS's tonight and tomorrow (when the sun comes) we are having a BBQ. GS1 and DS have been and bought a little old banger (car) for GS1 this morning. DH and DS will pick it up this afternoon.


Oh, a new for for GS1,how exciting!!!! x


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Rochester is just south of the lake here. I can see the smoke stack on a clear day. :sm02:


It's on the Medway River here that runs into the Thames, it has a castle and a cathedral, you may remember that I posted pictures after my last visit? Here are some more from today! 
Sorry, system won't let me upload pictures, will try again tomorrow!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

Good evening girls. We have been playing on the wii and I'm demented. The boys went and picked up gs1s car, it's a micro. Just big enough for him to learn to drive in.dh says it's a good car.


----------



## Miss Pam

London Girl said:


> Oh, a new for for GS1,how exciting!!!! x


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jinx

A real exciting day for gs1. Everyone remembers their first car.


grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We have been playing on the wifi and I'm demented. The boys went and picked up gs1s car, it's a micro. Just big enough for him to learn to drive in.dh says it's a good car.


----------



## grandma susan

I hope I sleep better in this silly bed than I did last week.........


----------



## jinx

I will be waiting. I love seeing pictures from your corner of the world.


London Girl said:


> It's on the Medway River here that runs into the Thames, it has a castle and a cathedral, you may remember that I posted pictures after my last visit? Here are some more from today!
> Sorry, system won't let me upload pictures, will try again tomorrow!! xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan

I think goths men are making more of a fuss about the car than gs1.....he let us have a sit in it and the men mended the bonnets screw. Seemingly it's coming down our house!,,,,,, I just
T don't care anymore.....it'll keep dh from being bored. Gs1 is 18 on the 28th of this month.


----------



## PurpleFi

Been making lapghans and sensory picture today, it's all coming togrther. I've ordred 10 kilos of strawberriesto make jam for the garden party, just hope l gave enough jam jars.

Tomorrow we sre promised heat and sun so the family are coming for a bbq and we will probably have a game of croquet ( there l spelt it right).

Here's a couple of garden pictures...


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> I think goths men are making more of a fuss about the car than gs1.....he let us have a sit in it and the men mended the bonnets screw. Seemingly it's coming down our house!,,,,,, I just
> T don't care anymore.....it'll keep dh from being bored. Gs1 is 18 on the 28th of this month.


Boys and their toys! Exciting for GS1 though. Hope you sleep ok.xxx


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Been making lapghans and sensory picture today, it's all coming togrther. I've ordred 10 kilos of strawberriesto make jam for the garden party, just hope l gave enough jam jars.
> 
> Tomorrow we sre promised heat and sun so the family are coming for a bbq and we will probably have a game of croquet ( there l spelt it right).
> 
> Here's a couple of garden pictures...


Lovely! xxxooo :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Purple - I'm sure you have your own recipe for strawberry jam - but here's one of my Mom's and I'm told it pre-dates refrigeration so it's a pretty old and tried and true recipe:

4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
3 cups of white sugar
1 tsp vinegar
1 tsp butter

Bring strawberries, sugar and vinegar to a boil and cook for 2 minutes

Add the butter and continue to boil for another 7 minutes.

Let stand for 24 hours

Seal in sanitized jars 

Enjoy - I love it on toast


----------



## Islander

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - I'm sure you have your own recipe for strawberry jam - but here's one of my Mom's and I'm told it pre-dates refrigeration so it's a pretty old and tried and true recipe:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups of white sugar
> 1 tsp vinegar
> 1 tsp butter
> 
> Bring strawberries, sugar and vinegar to a boil and cook for 2 minutes
> 
> Add the butter and continue to boil for another 7 minutes.
> 
> Let stand for 24 hours
> 
> Seal in sanitized jars
> 
> Enjoy - I love it on toast


Umm, I bet this tastes good, going to make some Rookie! Just right size batch too! xox


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> I think goths men are making more of a fuss about the car than gs1.....he let us have a sit in it and the men mended the bonnets screw. Seemingly it's coming down our house!,,,,,, I just
> T don't care anymore.....it'll keep dh from being bored. Gs1 is 18 on the 28th of this month.


I hope you had a good sleep. What fun for gs1, the new car! I forget that he is just a bit older than MM.


----------



## lifeline

Good morning everyone, it's looking lovely here today


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> That's what Mr P has on the gazebo wall. x


My friend's nephew just bought a boat and I'm thinking that saying applies to boats too.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Purple - I'm sure you have your own recipe for strawberry jam - but here's one of my Mom's and I'm told it pre-dates refrigeration so it's a pretty old and tried and true recipe:
> 
> 4 cups of strawberries - washed and hulled
> 3 cups of white sugar
> 1 tsp vinegar
> 1 tsp butter
> 
> Bring strawberries, sugar and vinegar to a boil and cook for 2 minutes
> 
> Add the butter and continue to boil for another 7 minutes.
> 
> Let stand for 24 hours
> 
> Seal in sanitized jars
> 
> Enjoy - I love it on toast


Thanks Rookie, l use my grandma's recipe. Why does jam neede putting in the fridge. I never do. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, it's looking lovely here today


So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> My friend's nephew just bought a boat and I'm thinking that saying applies to boats too.


And motor bikes and jet skiis. My son's toys just get bigger and more expensive. Xx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She might begin to see the sense in standing up to him, as she gets a bit older; I hope so anyway! ð


I'm waiting for her to grow to the same height as him, maybe then she'll sort him out!! They all did a six and a half mile walk along the Thames yesterday, so glad it stayed dry for them!!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> He looks quite relaxed, and the birds won't be at all afraid to go in the birdhouse! hahahaha


Yep, all part of his cunning plan!!! :sm15: :sm15: :sm15:


----------



## London Girl

jollypolly said:


> I saw a tv demo of entreloc which seemed tricky but probably possible. I think using multi color yarn for entreloc would be good. I was going along nicely at my meeting crocheting a border and there was a strand with loose piece but on I went. Now I think I'm going to remove to that spot since it might be a weak spot and undo the whole strip. Grrr. I missed my knit group because i was so sleepy I couldnt wake up and had to get clothes ready for a wake at 5:00. Even the wife didn't wear black and I fussed to find black clothes. The gps sent me a crazy way there. Thru the worse part of town and a fire truck was coming with rush hour traffic, thru a park where the intended exit was closed for construction then tried to send me back there -but I cruised the lake perimeter and found the funeral parlor up the street. A fellow (who use to work with the deceased ) chatted a lot with me about the weather. He seemed nice. Wish I knew how to flirt. dog woke me now at 4:30 am so I'm on. Glad to read your chats tho I'm starting mid point and need to go back to understand. I've gone thru 65 boxes and organized or pitched or given away much. I have 10 to finish.yay! My house is still a mess but son took fabric and such to an upstairs room. I'm mid mess but making progress. Very tired! .


Well done again on your progress with the boxes, Polly, You're nearly there, hope that's a weight off your mind! My sat nav has died after 9 faithful years, it was only by luck that I found the way to Butlins with the kids! Will have to look for a new one but I bet the new ones are too complicated, I need simple!!! :sm09: xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I am now going to knit, and watch some TV, and hopefully get to sleep tonight, at a reasonable time, and no-one wants us to listen to their music, again ........... There was a party across the road in the very early hours of the morning, andthey had their music on extremely loudly, and we could hear it as clearly, as if they were in our house. They were in their garage, with the doors open, and the music came straight at our walls (which are not insulated, so the sound travels straight through the walls). I just wish people could learn to have their part music so that they could actually hear each other speaking, then the rest of the neighborhood wouldn't be able to hear them! ????


People can be so thoughtless and selfish. Jill's next door neighbour had a party on Saturday night, it wasn't the music that was loud, it was the voices! I went and slept in the front bedroom, where all was quiet!!


----------



## grandma susan

It's sunny, 10c and I slept quite good in that stupid bed. The idea is to have a BBQ today. I'm going to knit.....I hope...


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> Our court was like that when we first moved in. Only a couple of the houses were owned by the people living there. The renters didn't care a bit about the feelings of the people who owned the houses and were quite insistent that their children were permitted to run around all over our property. One of the renters even threatened to sue us when their child ran through our sprinkler and got soaking wet while trespassing on our property !!!!!
> Now only one of the houses is rented and it is much nicer now. Everyone does what they want on the their own property and the grassy circle in the middle of the court is the common ground where people can do things together. There has been a few court barbeques and picnics out there.


That sounds lovely! A lot of the houses on our development are rented out and you can spot them immediately by their run downs exteriors, goodness knows what the insides look like! I was told that the buy to rent trend is over as the law has changed? Sure hope so!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Do they ever get exhausted? I get exhausted sitting on a bench knitting while they run and play, but they are like the energizer bunny. They keep going and going and going.


 :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> My all time fave picture of Bentley, it's a classic!
> Going to be a scorcher here today, up in the 30's. Water restrictions have gone up one level, so I will try to get the veggies and flowers in my protected area watered at least. Those darn elk came in last night and took the yard to pieces :sm14: They've gone away for a month to have their young and are now returning full force. Rugosa's are just stubs, columbines gone, and fruit trees...well it's just sad.
> On a better note a huge owl flew in front of me the other day, I wasn't able to find him in the forest but will keep an eye out. Someone in the neighbourhood has ring neck doves and they are using my old green house as a place to land though out the day. New hummer feeder up on the front porch where I can sit close and watch them... currently they are very leery of me! Will hole up in the house today, this kind of heat isn't for me. Have a great day all. xoxo


What a shame about your plants and trees, I'm guessing that fencing your garden off is not an option? Oh well, I guess you get to enjoy the wildlife!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Been making lapghans and sensory picture today, it's all coming togrther. I've ordred 10 kilos of strawberriesto make jam for the garden party, just hope l gave enough jam jars.
> 
> Tomorrow we sre promised heat and sun so the family are coming for a bbq and we will probably have a game of croquet ( there l spelt it right).
> 
> Here's a couple of garden pictures...


It's all looking really lovely! Have fun making the jam! xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Good morning everyone, it's looking lovely here today


Oh, the sun is out here too, so glad to see it! Doesn't feel much warmer yet though!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


That looks very inviting, have a lovely day in the sun!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!

Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


What a lovely space


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!
> 
> Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


Great pictures. The pink top hat looks fun


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> Coffee might do the trick, I had a cup of hot chilli chocolate; when I came out to my lounge room again, it is delicious but I think it needs a little more chilli, to give it a bit more of a zing!


It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I enjoyed seeing them.


London Girl said:


> Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!
> 
> Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Been making lapghans and sensory picture today, it's all coming togrther. I've ordred 10 kilos of strawberriesto make jam for the garden party, just hope l gave enough jam jars.
> 
> Tomorrow we sre promised heat and sun so the family are coming for a bbq and we will probably have a game of croquet ( there l spelt it right).
> 
> Here's a couple of garden pictures...


Keep them coming. If I cannot have a garden of my own I'll just share yours!


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


I'll pretend that's mine as well. Thanks girls for sharing your lovely gardens.


----------



## lifeline

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


Feel better soon x


----------



## SaxonLady

lifeline said:


> Feel better soon x


Thanks. I don't have time to be ill this month.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


Hope you're feeling better soon dear and try and eat something, gotta keep your strength up!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

lifeline said:


> What a lovely space


And lovely and private. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks Rookie, l use my grandma's recipe. Why does jam neede putting in the fridge. I never do. Xx


This is not sealed with a water bath, so some people think it should be refrigerated. I only do because I like the cold on the warm toast. Will you share your grandma's recipe? I like to try new things all the time. Can't wait to see your photos and hear how the garden party goes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> I'm waiting for her to grow to the same height as him, maybe then she'll sort him out!! They all did a six and a half mile walk along the Thames yesterday, so glad it stayed dry for them!!


I'd like that walk! I had three brothers younger than me and 5 older than me, so I was always outnumbered. I just learned to stay out of their way, but was always so glad when school started again so I had some girls to be with. It's probably why I love solitude now - I learned to like being by myself to do what I wanted to - read, crochet (back then) and sew. But, then by age 14, I was out working and have been ever since so it was just a short period of time that I remember - maybe age 9-14.


----------



## RookieRetiree

London Girl said:


> Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!
> 
> Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


What a lovely time - I think I'll get a walk in today also. The day has dawned with lovely sunshine so I think I'll get some gardening in as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


So sorry to hear this. Hope you are better now.


----------



## Miss Pam

lifeline said:


> Great pictures. The pink top hat looks fun


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


Oh, dear. I hope you're feeling better soon. Sending you many warm and healing hugs! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

SaxonLady said:


> I'll pretend that's mine as well. Thanks girls for sharing your lovely gardens.


Ditto from me! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> What a lovely time - I think I'll get a walk in today also. The day has dawned with lovely sunshine so I think I'll get some gardening in as well.


We've got sunshine here again today, too. Supposed to be up to 92F today. Way too warm for me, but it won't last long. I'm off for my walk now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## London Girl

RookieRetiree said:


> I'd like that walk! I had three brothers younger than me and 5 older than me, so I was always outnumbered. I just learned to stay out of their way, but was always so glad when school started again so I had some girls to be with. It's probably why I love solitude now - I learned to like being by myself to do what I wanted to - read, crochet (back then) and sew. But, then by age 14, I was out working and have been ever since so it was just a short period of time that I remember - maybe age 9-14.


Big brother goes to secondary school in September so I am hoping that being apart for most of the day will change the way they are with each other. I know lots of other boy/younger girl siblings and they all tell the same story whereas my son and his older sister were good friends until well into their teens in spite of the odd skirmish!!


----------



## SaxonLady

We must be strange; my 3 brothers and I never fought. My two younger sons did, and DS2's two sons do. I suspect when there is just two rivalry takes over. DS1's girls are identical twins, so a totally different scenario!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. The family came over for a bbq lunch but have gone now as gs2 has exams starting tomorrow and needs to make sure he has everything ready. It's lovely today and we even had breakfast in the garden. 

I have just sorted out my empty jam jars and have found 56 so I've got enough for the strawberry jam as well as enough over to make some other jams later.

Saxy sorry you are not well, drink plenty of honey and lemon. 

Hope the rest of you are having a good weekend x


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> What a shame about your plants and trees, I'm guessing that fencing your garden off is not an option? Oh well, I guess you get to enjoy the wildlife!!


It's a great option June, but several thousands of dollars. The money is best spent on making our home disability friendly, but one day I will get my fence by golly! xxx


----------



## Islander

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


Lovely area to relax! What do you have growing on the post Barny?


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!
> 
> Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


June, that's a fantastic parade, were they celebrating heritage days? My larders are full, I just never know what to make!


----------



## Barn-dweller

Islander said:


> Lovely area to relax! What do you have growing on the post Barny?


It's just a rose we inherited with the house, I don't like roses and have tried cutting it down but it seems to thrive on it. It spends most of the year tripping us up as we go along the path. grrrr.


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


Aww Saxy sorry your under the weather. Hopefully it is short term. Hugs xox


----------



## Barn-dweller

Well this has been the best day of the summer yet, it has been really hot and we have done absolutely nothing, nil, zilch just spent the day outside, I could do with a few more months of this. Hope the NE has brightened up for Susan.xx


----------



## Islander

SaxonLady said:


> We must be strange; my 3 brothers and I never fought. My two younger sons did, and DS2's two sons do. I suspect when there is just two rivalry takes over. DS1's girls are identical twins, so a totally different scenario!


My sister and I would fight to the death when we were younger... my parents always used to say they were going to get us boxing gloves. We were pinchers too! All behind us now.


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> We've got sunshine here again today, too. Supposed to be up to 92F today. Way too warm for me, but it won't last long. I'm off for my walk now. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


Morning Pam, in this heat we are walking at 8 a.m. now and 7 p.m. Today is going to be a doozey! xox


----------



## Islander

DH is at ends this morning, can't find a charger for some tool. Of course, I must have moved it... grrr. I shall have to remind him of the time he couldn't find his chainsaw tools he kept in a canvas pouch. For weeks I was under scrutiny and it turned out the neighbours dog took them off the porch and buried them. I'm with Susan, someday's I'd like to send him to the moon!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> My sister and I would fight to the death when we were younger... my parents always used to say they were going to get us boxing gloves. We were pinchers too! All behind us now.


why do girls always pinch? I'm so glad I never had a sister.


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> DH is at ends this morning, can't find a charger for some tool. Of course, I must have moved it... grrr. I shall have to remind him of the time he couldn't find his chainsaw tools he kept in a canvas pouch. For weeks I was under scrutiny and it turned out the neighbours dog took them off the porch and buried them. I'm with Susan, someday's I'd like to send him to the moon!


Mine's going with them!


----------



## Miss Pam

Islander said:


> DH is at ends this morning, can't find a charger for some tool. Of course, I must have moved it... grrr. I shall have to remind him of the time he couldn't find his chainsaw tools he kept in a canvas pouch. For weeks I was under scrutiny and it turned out the neighbours dog took them off the porch and buried them. I'm with Susan, someday's I'd like to send him to the moon!


I can totally relate to that! :sm02:


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We have been playing on the wii and I'm demented. The boys went and picked up gs1s car, it's a micro. Just big enough for him to learn to drive in.dh says it's a good car.


And now the fun begins, with some of the gk's reaching the learner driver age. My eldest gd only has a year and a half before she can get her learner's permit. the time just goes so quickly, doesn't seem to be that long ago, and there was this tiny girl, looking just like her mother did, at the same age, although my gd was a much smaller baby than her mum was! ????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's a great option June, but several thousands of dollars. The money is best spent on making our home disability friendly, but one day I will get my fence by golly! xxx


Yes, of course, a large property would be terribly expensive to fence, I had my own little 45' x 16' plot in mind when I posted that!!!, I think!!! x


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> A real exciting day for gs1. Everyone remembers their first car.


That they do, mine was a Honda civic, and the bank that I used in those days wanted my dad to put his farm up as collateral for a $3,000 car (which of course he didn't do), instead he took me to another place where he was a respected customer, and got the loan from there. I didn't have it for long though, because my boyfriend, at the time, thought he was entitled to drive the car as well, seeing as he was my boyfriend ????, so he just took my keys from my bag, and he crashed it, and wrote it off, so then I was paying for a car that I no longer had. My insurance was void, because he was also drunk at the time! I wanted to kill him.????????


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> June, that's a fantastic parade, were they celebrating heritage days? My larders are full, I just never know what to make!


It was celebrating the writer, Charles Dickens as he lived there and wrote several of his books there, setting them in some of the lovely old buildings they have.


----------



## London Girl

SaxonLady said:


> Mine's going with them!


....and mine!!! :sm14:


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Been making lapghans and sensory picture today, it's all coming togrther. I've ordred 10 kilos of strawberriesto make jam for the garden party, just hope l gave enough jam jars.
> 
> Tomorrow we sre promised heat and sun so the family are coming for a bbq and we will probably have a game of croquet ( there l spelt it right).
> 
> Here's a couple of garden pictures...


Your garden is so pretty!


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> That they do, mine was a Honda civic, and the bank that I used in those days wanted my dad to put his farm up as collateral for a $3,000 car (which of course he didn't do), instead he took me to another place where he was a respected customer, and got the loan from there. I didn't have it for long though, because my boyfriend, at the time, thought he was entitled to drive the car as well, seeing as he was my boyfriend ????, so he just took my keys from my bag, and he crashed it, and wrote it off, so then I was paying for a car that I no longer had. My insurance was void, because he was also drunk at the time! I wanted to kill him.????????


Well he was very lucky that he didn't kill himself, stupid boy!!


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> So pleased to see the sun has got to you as well. It's beautiful here today so will get the sunbeds out later and have a day in the garden doing nothing. Enjoy.xx


That is a lovely place to sunbathe. I don't do that any more, the sun is just a tad too hot here, but there are still those that do still sunbake; that is a more appropriate word for here, than sunbathing - that just sounds far too gentle for what the suns heat feels like here. Have a nice relaxing time! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I'm waiting for her to grow to the same height as him, maybe then she'll sort him out!! They all did a six and a half mile walk along the Thames yesterday, so glad it stayed dry for them!!


I wouldn't have made it half that distance, I don't think I would have anyway; but if I did, I wouldn't be fit for anything else, for a day or two afterwards. ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> People can be so thoughtless and selfish. Jill's next door neighbour had a party on Saturday night, it wasn't the music that was loud, it was the voices! I went and slept in the front bedroom, where all was quiet!!


When other people's noise gets too annoying, we just call the police, and they go and have a chat with them about turning the noise down. If they have to attend to too many times, dh says that their stereo gets confiscated for a few days.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good morning to everyone, glad we've all got at least a little bit of sun now! I am going out for a walk later, after we've done the grocery shopping. I feel like Old Mother Hubbard, haven't been shopping for two weeks and the cupboards - and the freezer - are getting pretty bare!
> 
> Here are the photos I promised from yesterday at Rochester!


Very interesting, I know you said what the parade was for, but I have forgotten, so can you remind me, please? ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


DH has contacted a respiratory virus of some sort, and is even contemplating seeing a doctor about it, because his abdomen is beginning to get shoe, where he had his second hernia operation, after that one reverted when he got ill, and was coughing a lot, and he doesn't want it to happen again. ????????


----------



## jinx

Did he remain your boyfriend? The banks did the same thing to my son. He had a small loan that he had paid off at our local bank. He wanted to get another loan and they required us to co-sign. He went to another town and got the loan on his own because he had a good credit rating for paying off the loan at the first bank.


Xiang said:


> That they do, mine was a Honda civic, and the bank that I used in those days wanted my dad to put his farm up as collateral for a $3,000 car (which of course he didn't do), instead he took me to another place where he was a respected customer, and got the loan from there. I didn't have it for long though, because my boyfriend, at the time, thought he was entitled to drive the car as well, seeing as he was my boyfriend ????, so he just took my keys from my bag, and he crashed it, and wrote it off, so then I was paying for a car that I no longer had. My insurance was void, because he was also drunk at the time! I wanted to kill him.????????


----------



## jinx

Ladies I will keep my hubby. He can be irritating, but all in all he is a keeper. I should be the one sent to the moon. Yesterday I was calling to him to help me in another room. He did not come. I made a nasty remark. Oh dear, he was choking. I have a bell at his bedside so he can call me. Now I have bells in several different places throughout the house.


----------



## jinx

Gosh hope that shoe does not develop into anything serious. I know you are giving him remedies to help with the cough. Sorry, June made me write that.


Xiang said:


> DH has contacted a respiratory virus of some sort, and is even contemplating seeing a doctor about it, because his abdomen is beginning to get shoe, where he had his second hernia operation, after that one reverted when he got ill, and was coughing a lot, and he doesn't want it to happen again. ????????


----------



## RookieRetiree

DH finished the raise herb set-up so that I can open the window and just clip off what I want! He spoils me!


----------



## jinx

That sounds wonderful. If I had a setup like that I would certainly use more herbs.


RookieRetiree said:


> DH finished the raise herb set-up so that I can open the window and just clip off what I want! He spoils me!


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> My sister and I would fight to the death when we were younger... my parents always used to say they were going to get us boxing gloves. We were pinchers too! All behind us now.


I don't remember fighting with any of my siblings, but one of them has told me that she used to do things, like stomp on my foot to see if she could get me to react to anything. Apparently I didn't react to anything, very much! With that comment from her, I am beginning to wonder how, and why, I leant to disassociate, and not to react to anything; and how old, or young I was when I began putting these skills into practice. I don't have anyone left, in the previous generation, whom I can ask and hope to get any type of helpful answer from.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> why do girls always pinch? I'm so glad I never had a sister.


I never pinched anyone, I was more of a puncher, if anyone was still enough to get my anger up.


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Well he was very lucky that he didn't kill himself, stupid boy!!


Extremely lucky, he was in hospital for a while, but I want talking to him, so I didn't visit him while he was in there! ????????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Did he remain your boyfriend? The banks did the same thing to my son. He had a small loan that he had paid off at our local bank. He wanted to get another loan and they required us to co-sign. He went to another town and got the loan on his own because he had a good credit rating for paying off the loan at the first bank.


Unfortunately I was a bit stupid in those days, and married him. I realised my mistake after 10 years, and divorced him, and now I have a wonderful husband, who can still drive me crazy at times! But he is a good man. ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Ladies I will keep my hubby. He can be irritating, but all in all he is a keeper. I should be the one sent to the moon. Yesterday I was calling to him to help me in another room. He did not come. I made a nasty remark. Oh dear, he was choking. I have a bell at his bedside so he can call me. Now I have bells in several different places throughout the house.


Oh dear, does that happen often? I hope he is going OK for now! ????


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Gosh hope that shoe does not develop into anything serious. I know you are giving him remedies to help with the cough. Sorry, June made me write that.


 :sm12: ???????? I really hate autocorrect ????????, it was supposed to say sore. I think I will disable it, then see if I can get all of the correct words in my posts.


----------



## Xiang

Well I am all caught up again, so I am going back to bed, to see if I can go to sleep this time! Good night all, I hope you have all had a good day. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

It does not happen often. I am not use to the fact that he can no longer speak. So when he did not come and did not answer I was irritated. Shame on me! 
I love reading messages from people that have auto correct. Makes life interesting. Weren't you the one that was in passion in the store?


Xiang said:


> Oh dear, does that happen often? I hope he is going OK for now! ????


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> Gosh hope that shoe does not develop into anything serious. I know you are giving him remedies to help with the cough. Sorry, June made me write that.


she does things like that.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> I would have killed that waiter. It is VITAL that items are labelled correctly. I hope you told him, because coconut allergy is so unusual that no-one expects it.


I'm with you Saxy that is the one thing that I am allergic too that causes my throat to close off!


----------



## grandma susan

Hello girls we are home after a lovely day 15C. We ended up with a bbq. DS and DH worked on the car this morning washing it out so its now ready to come down to our house to do some odd jobs on it. It should be ready for his birthday.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we are home after a lovely day 15C. We ended up with a bbq. DS and DH worked on the car this morning washing it out so its now ready to come down to our house to do some odd jobs on it. It should be ready for his birthday.


This is GS1 in his very first car.


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Very interesting, I know you said what the parade was for, but I have forgotten, so can you remind me, please? ????


It was celebrating the writer, Charles Dickens, Judi, as he lived there and wrote several of his books there, setting them in some of the lovely old buildings they have


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Gosh hope that shoe does not develop into anything serious. I know you are giving him remedies to help with the cough. Sorry, June made me write that.


 :sm01:


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been trying to send a photo but for some reason it wont send.....


----------



## grandma susan

richard


----------



## grandma susan

I seemed to have achieved it but I was getting all mixed up. The other way was so straight forward.


----------



## jinx

grandma susan said:


> richard


The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


----------



## Barn-dweller

SaxonLady said:


> she does things like that.


I would give autocue the 'boot' if it was me..............sorry. :sm12:


----------



## Barn-dweller

grandma susan said:


> I seemed to have achieved it but I was getting all mixed up. The other way was so straight forward.


I'm glad I'm not the only was that finds posting a photo a pain now.


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> I seemed to have achieved it but I was getting all mixed up. The other way was so straight forward.


He takes after his grandma susan :sm12: :sm23:


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only was that finds posting a photo a pain now.


It was so easy before. I cant remember how Ive got this last one posted. :sm04:


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Well done again on your progress with the boxes, Polly, You're nearly there, hope that's a weight off your mind! My sat nav has died after 9 faithful years, it was only by luck that I found the way to Butlins with the kids! Will have to look for a new one but I bet the new ones are too complicated, I need simple!!! :sm09: xxx


Michael is fascinated with my GPS...or as he calls it my little black phone..hehehe....He held it the other day and told me all the streets that I had to turn on and which way it was so cute..then when I knew where I was I stopped listening to her and I was going a different way and he told me "Lisa you are on the orange you need to get back on the purple line" because he was told the purple line is the right way we want to go......I love that little guy!!


----------



## binkbrice

jinx said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


I was going to say that!!!!
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


----------



## binkbrice

Saxy I hope you feel better soon!

I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!

Love and hugs
Binky

I did it from my phone yay!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

grandma susan said:


> richard


Nice set of wheels and a gorgeous gs1 xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam

grandma susan said:


> richard


Great photo! Nice little car for him! And he is a very handsome young man! xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


Yayyyyy! That's great that they are graduated. Congratulations to both of them! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

jinx said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


Seems ok to me???? Then again you will probably say we drive on the wrong side of the road xxxx


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> Yayyyyy! That's great that they are graduated. Congratulations to both of them! xxxooo


Thank you!!! I am so excited and lost at the same time!


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> Seems ok to me???? Then again you will probably say we drive on the wrong side of the road xxxx


Yes, Yes you do!!!!


----------



## LondonChris

SaxonLady said:


> It didn't work. It developed into something akin to flu, with sore throat, shivers, the lot, so I went to bed and slept until 9.30 in the evening when DH woke me. I still feel rough, but I have a lot to do. I haven't eaten much for over 24 hours.


Hope you will soon feel much better. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only was that finds posting a photo a pain now.


Me too xx


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


Great photo!!! Both lovely looking young people. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited and lost at the same time!


I can imagine. You'll find plenty to fill up those hours, though. :sm02: xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Yes, Yes you do!!!!


We may jot drive on the right sidd of the road, but thd left which is right xxxxxxx????


----------



## binkbrice

Miss Pam said:


> I can imagine. You'll find plenty to fill up those hours, though. :sm02: xxxooo


Yes but now DH is feeling the hurt on the wallet as we do keep finding things to do but so far they cost money to do them..... :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> I seemed to have achieved it but I was getting all mixed up. The other way was so straight forward.


Your GS is so like you! He looks so proud in his car.


----------



## binkbrice

PurpleFi said:


> We may jot drive on the right sidd of the road, but thd left which is right xxxxxxx????


how can the left be right and the right be right...... :sm06: :sm08: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

Okay I really do have to go now..


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


What a wonderful photo of two wonderful young people. I bet you are one proud Mum. Congratulations to you too on all your hard work. Xxxx


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


Congratulation to you all on the graduation, a very special day for all the family.


----------



## LondonChris

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


A photo to be proud of & they both look very smart,including your DD's hair!


----------



## PurpleFi

binkbrice said:


> how can the left be right and the right be right...... :sm06: :sm08: :sm09:


Cos it can, and in our case right is wrong. Just like the French they drive on the wrong right side too????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, hope you have all had a good weekend, I've had all my boys visiting, yesterday my eldest came with his little bro, they were so good. They were so cross when they had to go home. I MUST. Get a bedroom equipped for them to stay. Today the rest came, DD did some weeding for me. Little O had the paddling pool out, it seemed rediculous when only a couple of days ago it was jumpers weather.
I'm now going to sit & knit while MrB watches yet another football match. Xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Seems ok to me???? Then again you will probably say we drive on the wrong side of the road xxxx


No we drive on the correct side of the road, they only drive on the other side as their steering wheels were put in the wrong side. :sm09: :sm09: :sm14:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> Yes, of course, a large property would be terribly expensive to fence, I had my own little 45' x 16' plot in mind when I posted that!!!, I think!!! x


It's not a big property 100x100. I would start small with just the garden area too. My neighbour had a small area of his back yard fenced and told me it cost 2 grand. My garden is a little bigger than his. It would probably make better sense to fence the whole 1/4 acre though. 
No one ever had fences here before the last 5 years.. all the raised beds were out in the open. We didn't even have deer! The worst offender would be a dog going after the fish fertilizer. :sm09:


----------



## Islander

London Girl said:


> It was celebrating the writer, Charles Dickens as he lived there and wrote several of his books there, setting them in some of the lovely old buildings they have.


Charming festival!


----------



## Miss Pam

binkbrice said:


> Yes but now DH is feeling the hurt on the wallet as we do keep finding things to do but so far they cost money to do them..... :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


Yes, that can be a problem. :sm16:


----------



## Islander

jinx said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


Jinx what do you mean the steering wheel is on the wrong side.. my steering wheel is on that side! Doesn't everyone drive right hand drives in England? :sm02:


----------



## Islander

Miss Pam said:


> Great photo!!! Both lovely looking young people. :sm02: :sm02:


Ditto from me.. you must be proud Binky!


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


Great picture. Ben looks ever so tall


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> No we drive on the correct side of the road, they only drive on the other side as their steering wheels were put in the wrong side. :sm09: :sm09: :sm14:


Thank you for explaining it. ????????????????????????????????????????xx


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> It does not happen often. I am not use to the fact that he can no longer speak. So when he did not come and did not answer I was irritated. Shame on me!
> I love reading messages from people that have auto correct. Makes life interesting. Weren't you the one that was in passion in the store?


Yep that was me. I have had much more interesting ones than that! Do you check out *"autocorrect fails"* , there are some real doozies on there! If you type that into the search bar, a whole heap of options will come up ........... There will be a lot of laughs in there ......... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯  what can I say, I love it when I can read the fails in other people's posts, or texts, because some are really hilarious. ≧☉_☉≦


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Great picture. Ben looks ever so tall


He is 6'7" he is very tall indeed! And thank you!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> she does things like that.


I will have to have words with her, when I come across that way! ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ) ???? ???? (/) (°,,°) (/)

:sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I'm with you Saxy that is the one thing that I am allergic too that causes my throat to close off!


It is definitely important for the shop assistants to be aware of what they are serving their customers, because there are so many unusual food allergies, and sensitivities around now. ⊙︿⊙


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls we are home after a lovely day 15C. We ended up with a bbq. DS and DH worked on the car this morning washing it out so its now ready to come down to our house to do some odd jobs on it. It should be ready for his birthday.


DS1 will probably be more excited when he can drive the car. Does he already have his license, or does he still need to get that?


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> It was celebrating the writer, Charles Dickens, Judi, as he lived there and wrote several of his books there, setting them in some of the lovely old buildings they have


Thanks June, we don't have many fairs, or parades, around here; of course the temperature is often so extreme, heat wise, that when the shows; or parades are on, that it is hard to be out watching them, and for those that do venture out are fortunate enough to not end up with heat stroke! ╭( ๐_๐)╮


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> richard


He is looking very pleased with himself, just wait till he can drive it! He will be able to go much further, a whole lot more easily. (⊙ө⊙)


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


No, you lot sit on the wrong side of the car, when you are driving ???????? I think that the world is divided almost evenly, when it comes to the side of the car the steering wheel is on (I think!), the majority of countries drive on the right hand side, and apparently only 10% of the countries drive on the left hand side of the road. (°ロ°)☝


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


My next graduation attendance will be for our eldest grand daughter, in just over three years. I am not sure how much longer DD5 has got, before she completes her PhD; because she needed to drop back to past time, so that she could get some past time work. So far she has had 2 interviews, has a third interview at the end of this week. Then the big wait to see which on she gets, if any! She has already decided which job she wants, so I hope she gets that one, because then it is only a short distance from where she lives!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


Well done, and congratulations to your two beautiful young adults, Shawna and Ben!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited and lost at the same time!


I'm sure you will have plenty to keep yourself amused, of you could begin teaching Michael some of the basic things (if you aren't already doing that, of course). ( ͡o ͜ʖ ͡o)


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> Hope you will soon feel much better. Xx


Ditto from me too! xxxooo


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> We may jot drive on the right sidd of the road, but thd left which is right xxxxxxx????


Exactly right, Purple! xxxxx


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Yes but now DH is feeling the hurt on the wallet as we do keep finding things to do but so far they cost money to do them..... :sm09: :sm16: :sm16:


That is when you begin looking for all of the free activities, that are supposedly a anywhere that people wasn't too look. I don't even know where to begin looking here, because a lot of places here - exploring different places in the hills, for example, used to be free; but now all of those tourist attractions have an entry fee, it is for a good cause though, it helps in the maintenance of the attraction, and also in keeping the flora and fauna of the area safe. ( ﾟヮﾟ)


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> how can the left be right and the right be right...... :sm06: :sm08: :sm09:


No, the right is wrong; and the left is right! hehehe


----------



## Xiang

PurpleFi said:


> Cos it can, and in our case right is wrong. Just like the French they drive on the wrong right side too????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxxxxxx


You are absolutely correct Purple, we drive on the left side also, which is right! ????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Xiang

Islander said:


> Jinx what do you mean the steering wheel is on the wrong side.. my steering wheel is on that side! Doesn't everyone drive right hand drives in England? :sm02:


Yep, and we do in Australia also! ????


----------



## Xiang

Caught up again, so I am now going to read some autocorrect fails. I might catch someone on here, next time I get on her to check for new posts. ????


----------



## lifeline

binkbrice said:


> He is 6'7" he is very tall indeed! And thank you!


Wow! That is tall, how tall is your daughter?


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, weve got Summer here 15C yes, I repeat, 15C. we are supposed to have this today and tomorrow rhen back to normal. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


Well done those young adults.......They look great.


----------



## LondonChris

Good morning all. It's bright, sunny & warm here today, what a difference from a few days ago. Going to local shops with DD daughter to get Little O some summer shorts, he has suddenly grown so tall. I made him some shorts over the weekend which will be great to wear in the garden. He loves them because he made them! Well he held bits for me while I machined, great team work. Oh I wish I could make little dresses, but none of my boys will wear them! I shall have to 'adopt' a little girl to sew for.
Hope you all have a great day, see you later. Xx


----------



## grandma susan

Xiang said:


> DS1 will probably be more excited when he can drive the car. Does he already have his license, or does he still need to get that?


He need to apply for it. He's never shown interest to drive really. I only hope he likes it.I'd hate to be learning now, there are some lunatics on the road.


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you for explaining it. ????????????????????????????????????????xx


Glad to be of help, it's amazing how a couple of glasses of wine can clarify things. :sm09: :sm09: ????????


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


----------



## nitz8catz

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 13'C (55'F) There are dark clouds on the horizon. It rained yesterday (we needed it) and may rain today. I was dreaming last night that they moved my cubicle again while I was on vacation and couldn't find it. I need to go to work, I can't afford vacation anymore.


----------



## nitz8catz

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy anniversary. And I hope you have a great, non-exciting, day.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> He need to apply for it. He's never shown interest to drive really. I only hope he likes it.I'd hate to be learning now, there are some lunatics on the road.


I want to get a dash cam so I can take pictures of the lunatics. Some of the things that they do are unbelievable.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, weve got Summer here 15C yes, I repeat, 15C. we are supposed to have this today and tomorrow rhen back to normal. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day.


Enjoy the good weather while it lasts.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> That is when you begin looking for all of the free activities, that are supposedly a anywhere that people wasn't too look. I don't even know where to begin looking here, because a lot of places here - exploring different places in the hills, for example, used to be free; but now all of those tourist attractions have an entry fee, it is for a good cause though, it helps in the maintenance of the attraction, and also in keeping the flora and fauna of the area safe. ( ﾟヮﾟ)


That's the problem I was having too. A lot of places charge an entry fee or a parking fee to help with maintenance.
So far the beach in Peterborough is still free, with really good flush toilets. There is a fry truck on site that is not too expensive and I can walk around the lake to the downtown to eat at the restaurants if I have a little more money.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> My next graduation attendance will be for our eldest grand daughter, in just over three years. I am not sure how much longer DD5 has got, before she completes her PhD; because she needed to drop back to past time, so that she could get some past time work. So far she has had 2 interviews, has a third interview at the end of this week. Then the big wait to see which on she gets, if any! She has already decided which job she wants, so I hope she gets that one, because then it is only a short distance from where she lives!


I've been working 45 miles from home for 27 years. Commuting is a bummer, and it's getting worse. Something close to home would be wonderful.


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> No, you lot sit on the wrong side of the car, when you are driving ???????? I think that the world is divided almost evenly, when it comes to the side of the car the steering wheel is on (I think!), the majority of countries drive on the right hand side, and apparently only 10% of the countries drive on the left hand side of the road. (°ロ°)☝


When I was in England, I found it odd that a lot of the signs for walking said "Keep Right" not "Keep Left". Over here we drive and walk on the same side. (And people still get it wrong :sm16: )


----------



## nitz8catz

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we don't have many fairs, or parades, around here; of course the temperature is often so extreme, heat wise, that when the shows; or parades are on, that it is hard to be out watching them, and for those that do venture out are fortunate enough to not end up with heat stroke! ╭( ๐_๐)╮


We have parades in the middle of winter. I've walked/marched in a few of them, in sleet and freezing rain, and climbing over snow banks.


----------



## nitz8catz

Islander said:


> It's not a big property 100x100. I would start small with just the garden area too. My neighbour had a small area of his back yard fenced and told me it cost 2 grand. My garden is a little bigger than his. It would probably make better sense to fence the whole 1/4 acre though.
> No one ever had fences here before the last 5 years.. all the raised beds were out in the open. We didn't even have deer! The worst offender would be a dog going after the fish fertilizer. :sm09:


The wire fences are cheaper. We have a wire chain link fence down one side of the property that cost a fraction of the price of the wooden one at the side of the house. DD has a removable fence around her vegetable garden that is keeping the bunnies out, but not the squirrels. They jump over it.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!!! I am so excited and lost at the same time!


Now that you're all graduated, what next? Life-skills education? Is anyone going on to further education? Are you starting with Michael soon?

Congratulations to you and your kids for a lot of hard work.


----------



## nitz8catz

grandma susan said:


> richard


Richard fits nicely in his new car.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


My allergies can't figure out what season it is?
One day I'm fine and the next, I'm itching and sneezing. I'm sure the trees have all finished producing baby trees by now.


----------



## nitz8catz

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


They look so grown up.
Posting a picture from your phone is probably easier than from the computer, now that the site has been re-written for smart phones.


----------



## nitz8catz

My Ad-block is having a terrible time this morning.

Hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work I go.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> I seemed to have achieved it but I was getting all mixed up. The other way was so straight forward.


Great photo of a very nice looking boy - and his very nice looking car!! I had the same trouble posting pics on Saturday, I don't think they've quite got all of the gremlins out of the system yet! I would be very happy to go back to they old system!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Michael is fascinated with my GPS...or as he calls it my little black phone..hehehe....He held it the other day and told me all the streets that I had to turn on and which way it was so cute..then when I knew where I was I stopped listening to her and I was going a different way and he told me "Lisa you are on the orange you need to get back on the purple line" because he was told the purple line is the right way we want to go......I love that little guy!!


.....and he's such a little Smartie!!!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Hello all on this Sunday afternoon yesterday was the kids graduation and I will post a picture as soon as I email it to myself or maybe I will post it straight from my phone, I felt horrible yesterday my allergies decided that yesterday was a good day for me to wake up with a stuffy nose and a sore throat..but it was still a good day seeing both of my kids graduate!!!


Glad you got through the day ok, I'm guessing that wild horses would not have kept you away!! Many congratulations to both of the kids and to you and Mr G, it is a wonderful thing you have all achieved, so proud of you all!! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> Saxy I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> I have to go for now I have to pick Michael up in an hour and I need to put his car seat back in my car.
> Hope everyone is enjoying what is left of their day!
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky
> 
> I did it from my phone yay!!!!


Wonderful picture of two lovely kids!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

Islander said:


> It's not a big property 100x100. I would start small with just the garden area too. My neighbour had a small area of his back yard fenced and told me it cost 2 grand. My garden is a little bigger than his. It would probably make better sense to fence the whole 1/4 acre though.
> No one ever had fences here before the last 5 years.. all the raised beds were out in the open. We didn't even have deer! The worst offender would be a dog going after the fish fertilizer. :sm09:


So, I wonder why the deer have moved in - big time?


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> I will have to have words with her, when I come across that way! ( ͡ʘ ͜ʖ ͡ʘ) ???? ???? (/) (°,,°) (/)
> 
> :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


I can't wait Judi, you can have as many words as you like!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> Thanks June, we don't have many fairs, or parades, around here; of course the temperature is often so extreme, heat wise, that when the shows; or parades are on, that it is hard to be out watching them, and for those that do venture out are fortunate enough to not end up with heat stroke! ╭( ๐_๐)╮


I know what you mean, I can remember hanging around in 45'F in Melbourne, moaning about how hot it was! DH and I decided we'd have some fresh air and took our books out to read in the park, we didn't last long, too much Aussie saluting going on!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> My next graduation attendance will be for our eldest grand daughter, in just over three years. I am not sure how much longer DD5 has got, before she completes her PhD; because she needed to drop back to past time, so that she could get some past time work. So far she has had 2 interviews, has a third interview at the end of this week. Then the big wait to see which on she gets, if any! She has already decided which job she wants, so I hope she gets that one, because then it is only a short distance from where she lives!


Good luck to her, I hope she gets the job too!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, weve got Summer here 15C yes, I repeat, 15C. we are supposed to have this today and tomorrow rhen back to normal. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day.


I've just done my Zumba class in 25'C!! It was bloomin' 'ot!! Never happy, are we?!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Good morning all. It's bright, sunny & warm here today, what a difference from a few days ago. Going to local shops with DD daughter to get Little O some summer shorts, he has suddenly grown so tall. I made him some shorts over the weekend which will be great to wear in the garden. He loves them because he made them! Well he held bits for me while I machined, great team work. Oh I wish I could make little dresses, but none of my boys will wear them! I shall have to 'adopt' a little girl to sew for.
> Hope you all have a great day, see you later. Xx


Shudder to think what your DDs would say if you dressed your boys in frillies!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: My 'little girl' doesn't really like home-made any more, how sad is that?!!


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> He need to apply for it. He's never shown interest to drive really. I only hope he likes it.I'd hate to be learning now, there are some lunatics on the road.


Yep and I'm probably one of them!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy anniversary to you both, 46 years is good going!! 
:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## London Girl

nitz8catz said:


> I've been working 45 miles from home for 27 years. Commuting is a bummer, and it's getting worse. Something close to home would be wonderful.


Wow, I didn't realise it was that far, what a drag for you every day plus it makes the working day that much longer! Retire and move to NS!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Happy anniversary to you both, 46 years is good going!!
> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Thanks, not bad in this day and age, it's 46 years and 2 hours now :sm09: think I will keep him.


----------



## Miss Pam

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy Anniversary, Barny! Many congratulations to you and your DH! xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Anniversary, Barny! Many congratulations to you and your DH! xxxooo :sm02: :sm02:


Many best wishes to you and DH, Barny. We'll celebrate 44 in October---God Willing.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning, everyone. We had 92F here yesterday. Way too warm for me. It's supposed to be mid-80sF today and cooling down toward the middle of the week. I'll welcome that. I'm off for my walk now, so will catch up with you all later. Have a great day/afternoon/evening everyone! xxxooo


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> richard


I so remember that smirk on my sons faces when they got their first car.


----------



## SaxonLady

jinx said:


> The steering wheel is on the wrong side. He is a nice looking young man


it definitely is not!


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> Seems ok to me???? Then again you will probably say we drive on the wrong side of the road xxxx


we stick to history, the man always drove the horses, and his sword arm was to his right, and free.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Yes, Yes you do!!!!


No, you do. Something to do with revolutions, French and American, and wanting to be different from the English.


----------



## SaxonLady

PurpleFi said:


> We may jot drive on the right sidd of the road, but thd left which is right xxxxxxx????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> how can the left be right and the right be right...... :sm06: :sm08: :sm09:


the left side of the road is the right side to drive on!


----------



## SaxonLady

Islander said:


> Jinx what do you mean the steering wheel is on the wrong side.. my steering wheel is on that side! Doesn't everyone drive right hand drives in England? :sm02:


Yes, and you follow the historic side as you never rebelled.


----------



## SaxonLady

Xiang said:


> No, you lot sit on the wrong side of the car, when you are driving ???????? I think that the world is divided almost evenly, when it comes to the side of the car the steering wheel is on (I think!), the majority of countries drive on the right hand side, and apparently only 10% of the countries drive on the left hand side of the road. (°ロ°)☝


France, America and all countries associated with them drive on the right. The rest of the world stayed our way.


----------



## SaxonLady

nitz8catz said:


> When I was in England, I found it odd that a lot of the signs for walking said "Keep Right" not "Keep Left". Over here we drive and walk on the same side. (And people still get it wrong :sm16: )


we think it safer to face the oncoming traffic.


----------



## SaxonLady

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, not bad in this day and age, it's 46 years and 2 hours now :sm09: think I will keep him.


Happy Anniversary to you both. If you can't go mad, relax.


----------



## SaxonLady

It's glorious sunshine here ATM, but I've just had a storm category 2 warning by email. Thunder, lightning or just downpours. Typical!


----------



## jinx

Morning from my gray cloudy little corner of the world. I was thinking of you all yesterday as I stood out in the rain. As it started to rain I went out to secure the lawn chairs. When I tried to get back in the house the door was locked. No problem, grandson just installed a new extra loud doorbell that I rang and rang and rang with no results. I then tried the old door bell that plays a tune and the box was right next to hubby at the desk. No results. I called his cell phone many times and it kept raining harder and harder. He no longer carries his cell phone. Why was I thinking of you all? I almost got to the point of really being upset with him. I finally walked in the rain the the office window and pounded on it. He heard the tunes and the buzz of the doorbells but thought it was on the t.v. Seriously, when is the last time anyone heard doorbells and buzzers continuously for 10 minutes on t.v.? I am ordering a new door knob today so I know from the inside of the house that the door is locked.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> It is definitely important for the shop assistants to be aware of what they are serving their customers, because there are so many unusual food allergies, and sensitivities around now. ⊙︿⊙


Coconut oil is in alot of things these days so I have to start reading the labels because I bought some gummie B12's and didn't read the bottle took them and was sneezing shortly thereafter and Shawna told me that they have coconut oil in them so I cannot take them now!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> Coconut oil is in alot of things these days so I have to start reading the labels because I bought some gummie B12's and didn't read the bottle took them and was sneezing shortly thereafter and Shawna told me that they have coconut oil in them so I cannot take them now!


a lot of chocolates do too, to give them that nice shinysurface. Our Thorntons do.


----------



## jinx

I agree. It is hard for a vehicle to sneak up on you if you are facing traffic. With new silent running electric cars this could be a lifesaver.


SaxonLady said:


> we think it safer to face the oncoming traffic.


 :sm02: :sm01:


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> No, the right is wrong; and the left is right! hehehe


I got lost in this apparently because our steering wheel is on the left but we drive on the right :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


----------



## binkbrice

lifeline said:


> Wow! That is tall, how tall is your daughter?


She is only 5'6" as you can see he is a foot taller than her!


----------



## binkbrice

nitz8catz said:


> Now that you're all graduated, what next? Life-skills education? Is anyone going on to further education? Are you starting with Michael soon?
> 
> Congratulations to you and your kids for a lot of hard work.


They really haven't decided what they want to do, and Michael will go to public school but I do work with him on alot of his early skills and he is doing great he can count to 21 with only a couple of errors!!


----------



## binkbrice

binkbrice said:


> Thank you!!
> They really haven't decided what they want to do, and Michael will go to public school but I do work with him on alot of his early skills and he is doing great he can count to 21 with only a couple of errors!!


----------



## binkbrice

London Girl said:


> Glad you got through the day ok, I'm guessing that wild horses would not have kept you away!! Many congratulations to both of the kids and to you and Mr G, it is a wonderful thing you have all achieved, so proud of you all!! xxxxx


Thank you so much and yeah nothing was going to keep me from seeing them graduate!!


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> we think it safer to face the oncoming traffic.


I have to agree with you on this one I always wondered why on earth they wanted us to ride our bikes with our backs to the oncoming traffic how was you supposed to see a car coming doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I got lost in this apparently because our steering wheel is on the left but we drive on the right :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


the driver's seat is supposed to be on the offside rather than the nearside, so that you sit nearest to the centre of the road. Have I now confused you totally? I hope not.


----------



## SaxonLady

binkbrice said:


> I have to agree with you on this one I always wondered why on earth they wanted us to ride our bikes with our backs to the oncoming traffic how was you supposed to see a car coming doesn't make sense to me!


bikes are classed with cars, as both are dangerous to pedestrians. Bikes should face the same way as the traffic as they are traffic.


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> the driver's seat is supposed to be on the offside rather than the nearside, so that you sit nearest to the centre of the road. Have I now confused you totally? I hope not.


That makes sense I guess..... :sm02:


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from sunny Surrey. Spent the whole day in the garden... breakfast, then KnitWIts, lunch and then just pottering. I have also started to collect things together for the garden party. Bentley had a face off with the neighbours white cat, lots of yowling and spitting, he is now collapsed in the lounge looking very pleased with himself.

happy anniversary Barny and DH, it's our 48th next week. Where do all the years go?


----------



## lifeline

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy anniversary


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Thanks, not bad in this day and age, it's 46 years and 2 hours now :sm09: think I will keep him.


I don't think you have a choice, the money-back guarantee only lasts for 46 years and 1 hour !!! Sadly, l I am out of time on that one too!!!


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Morning from my gray cloudy little corner of the world. I was thinking of you all yesterday as I stood out in the rain. As it started to rain I went out to secure the lawn chairs. When I tried to get back in the house the door was locked. No problem, grandson just installed a new extra loud doorbell that I rang and rang and rang with no results. I then tried the old door bell that plays a tune and the box was right next to hubby at the desk. No results. I called his cell phone many times and it kept raining harder and harder. He no longer carries his cell phone. Why was I thinking of you all? I almost got to the point of really being upset with him. I finally walked in the rain the the office window and pounded on it. He heard the tunes and the buzz of the doorbells but thought it was on the t.v. Seriously, when is the last time anyone heard doorbells and buzzers continuously for 10 minutes on t.v.? I am ordering a new door knob today so I know from the inside of the house that the door is locked.


Oh dear, sounds just like home!! :sm04:


----------



## London Girl

binkbrice said:


> I got lost in this apparently because our steering wheel is on the left but we drive on the right :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


Our steering wheel is on the right and we drive on the left, tee-hee!!!


----------



## SaxonLady

London Girl said:


> I don't think you have a choice, the money-back guarantee only lasts for 46 years and 1 hour !!! Sadly, l I am out of time on that one too!!!


I'm alright then!


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> I don't think you have a choice, the money-back guarantee only lasts for 46 years and 1 hour !!! Sadly, l I am out of time on that one too!!!


Damn, now you tell me.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Thank you all for your congrats. We don't think we've done too badly especially compared to some couples of our age. Mind you we haven't had kids Which is probably why I haven't got too much grey in my hair, DH was going grey before I knew him so it's not my fault.


----------



## SaxonLady

can we agree on this for ALL our cars?

http://www.astra-vt.com/dual-steering-conversion-type-approval/


----------



## SaxonLady

It is, of course, made in the UK.


----------



## grandma susan

Ive been to S and B. It was so NOISY, 20 + cackling hens and 1 horse laughing.....Im dead on my feet now. I cant stand this noration and /i hate myself for it. People have a right to make as much noise as they want to. It tends to make me curl up and shrink. 

The weather has been terrific today. Ive a little sunburn. Ive been told that the knitters have been out in force at Saltburn again. I may go and see them tomorrow evening.


----------



## grandma susan

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy anniversary barny and himself......


----------



## grandma susan

What I want (what I really, really want) is a knitting pattern of a yorkshire tea , teapot. I'v etried googling but cant seem to find one? Any offers?


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> What I want (what I really, really want) is a knitting pattern of a yorkshire tea , teapot. I'v etried googling but cant seem to find one? Any offers?


Is this what you want as a graph in a knitting pattern? Or, do you want it to be in the shape of a tea cozy to go over another tea pot?

http://www.amazon.com/Yorkshire-4300-Tea-Teapot/dp/B00LA0V6E8


----------



## LondonChris

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


Happy anniversary to you both. Hope you haven't been too busy, especially in tha heat. It's been very warm here today, hope it lasts.


----------



## grandma susan

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this what you want as a graph in a knitting pattern? Or, do you want it to be in the shape of a tea cozy to go over another tea pot?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yorkshire-4300-Tea-Teapot/dp/B00LA0V6E8


Thankyou rookie. I dont want the pot tea pot, or a tea cosy....I want a knitting pattern of the (pot) yorkshire teapot, which hopefully I shall knit and stuff!!!!
Does that make sense? hahahaha


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Thankyou rookie. I dont want the pot tea pot, or a tea cosy....I want a knitting pattern of the (pot) yorkshire teapot, which hopefully I shall knit and stuff!!!!
> Does that make sense? hahahaha


'll try and post a photo


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> 'll try and post a photo


Ill try again


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> Ill try again


and again


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> and again


and again


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> and again


So frustrating for you. I've not attempted to put pictures on yet with the new format!


----------



## lifeline

grandma susan said:


> and again


There it is 10 out of 10 for perseverance :sm08:


----------



## grandma susan

grandma susan said:


> and again


The large teapot is a knitted toy, the small one is the real pot teapot. Ive posted it again but I dont know how I did it!!!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

LondonChris said:


> Happy anniversary to you both. Hope you haven't been too busy, especially in tha heat. It's been very warm here today, hope it lasts.


Well I was in the kitchen most of the morning, did sunbathe for a while this afternoon but it got too hot, so cut the lawns. Now sitting in the lounge with the back and front door open trying to get a breeze through, we will probably have a thunder storm soon.


----------



## binkbrice

Barn-dweller said:


> Damn, now you tell me.


Even though the warranty has ran out Happy Anniversary anyway!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## binkbrice

SaxonLady said:


> can we agree on this for ALL our cars?
> 
> http://www.astra-vt.com/dual-steering-conversion-type-approval/


Okay that's interesting bet marriages would fail because of this hehehe....
I saw something where they were showing cars that drive themselves I don't know if I want one at all......wait a minute I really could knit and "drive" then couldn't I....hhhmmmm.


----------



## binkbrice

http://www.womansweekly.com/knitting/toys/knitted-tea-set-perfect-for-tea-parties-12491/

What about this tea pot I know it isn't as large as the one in the picture...did you want the same size one because I have searched and cannot find that one specifically, could you maybe contact that shop and see if they can tell you who knit it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

grandma susan said:


> The large teapot is a knitted toy, the small one is the real pot teapot. Ive posted it again but I dont know how I did it!!!!!


I see that --- there are several tea cozies patterns on Ravelry that are in that same shape of tea pot. We'd just need to add to the handle and spout and build a graph for the lettering. I think it can be done-especially with all the talent on this forum. We'd have to start with what approximate size you wanted the end piece to be -- 4" - 6" or larger?


----------



## Miss Pam

Just got home from spending a fun afternoon with a couple of my knitting friends. We've got 83F here today. Can't wait for tomorrow or Wednesday when it will cool down a bit. The sundhine is wonderful, though.


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, weve got Summer here 15C yes, I repeat, 15C. we are supposed to have this today and tomorrow rhen back to normal. Ive got S and B this afternoon. Have a great day.


You had 1°C warmer than we have today, but that's OK, because we have begun our winter now! ????


----------



## Xiang

grandma susan said:


> He need to apply for it. He's never shown interest to drive really. I only hope he likes it.I'd hate to be learning now, there are some lunatics on the road.


He sounds like he might be a sensible lad, which will age his parents from worrying too much! ????????


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning all, although it is almost afternoon, have been busy in the kitchen again but have go the next two days meals sorted. Sunny and cloudy here so far today but lovely and warm. I saw on the forecast last night that parts of Wales were the hottest in the UK, 82F almost like being in St. Martin's but not quite. I could have done with a nice cool off in the sea yesterday. Nothing planned today even though it is our wedding anniversary (46 years) will most probably spend it in the garden or even cutting the grass, again. I tell you most of you just couldn't keep up with the exciting life we lead in the country.???? Will catch up now and see you all later. xxx


At at least it is keeping you mobile.???? We removed the lawns that the previous owners had planned, and all of the tropical plants as well. They needed far too much water for them to be grown in the driest state of this country, and the last water bill that they received was an amount that I wasn't happy paying, so we have arid land plants, and they grow quite nicely with the small amount of rain do have! ????


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 7:02 am EST and 13'C (55'F) There are dark clouds on the horizon. It rained yesterday (we needed it) and may rain today. I was dreaming last night that they moved my cubicle again while I was on vacation and couldn't find it. I need to go to work, I can't afford vacation anymore.


That is probably what your dream was telling you! Is anyone likely to move your cubicle again?


----------



## Xiang

nitz8catz said:


> I want to get a dash cam so I can take pictures of the lunatics. Some of the things that they do are unbelievable.


I agree, I would like to have a dashcam, just in case the lunatics who fling themselves, their car, and/or a trailer of some sort; from a side street into the oncoming traffic of a major highway. The unfortunate driver coming towards the idiot, can only apply the brakes as hard as possible and hope his/her car stops in time. I tell you some drivers are absolutely dangerous, and probably don't even have a drivers license! ????????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> I can't wait Judi, you can have as many words as you like!!! xxx


Yes, I am getting mildly excited, but nervous also! ???? I have not been outside of Australian borders yet! ????


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Good luck to her, I hope she gets the job too!


She didn't get the job she wanted, but she still has options so things she still happening for her. She has had 2 work placements, and at each of those placements she has been well liked, because she didn't just sit around and wait to be told what to do but used her own initiative, to find things that could be done. The managers were actually telling her that she was the best work experience person out of all the people they had through their shops! So with her kind of attitude, she wouldn't be out of work for much longer!


----------



## Xiang

London Girl said:


> Shudder to think what your DDs would say if you dressed your boys in frillies!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: My 'little girl' doesn't really like home-made any more, how sad is that?!!


They all get there, don't they, but they need to fit into their peer groups ......... and the girls can be quite brutal to those who are seen to be different! ????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> we think it safer to face the oncoming traffic.


That's what we were taught to do if there wasn't a proper footpath alongside the road, always walk towards the traffic, then you can see them and they are more likely to see you!


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> It's glorious sunshine here ATM, but I've just had a storm category 2 warning by email. Thunder, lightning or just downpours. Typical!


All along the eastern coast, they have had severe storms, with a huge amount of flooding, landslides along the coast with homes left in danger of collapsing into the sea. People refusing to be sensible about driving into the raging flood waters, and people being washed away. It's been a tax horrific in the eastern states for the last day or two, and apparently they have more of that kind of weather coming! I'm glad I don't live there!!


----------



## Xiang

jinx said:


> Morning from my gray cloudy little corner of the world. I was thinking of you all yesterday as I stood out in the rain. As it started to rain I went out to secure the lawn chairs. When I tried to get back in the house the door was locked. No problem, grandson just installed a new extra loud doorbell that I rang and rang and rang with no results. I then tried the old door bell that plays a tune and the box was right next to hubby at the desk. No results. I called his cell phone many times and it kept raining harder and harder. He no longer carries his cell phone. Why was I thinking of you all? I almost got to the point of really being upset with him. I finally walked in the rain the the office window and pounded on it. He heard the tunes and the buzz of the doorbells but thought it was on the t.v. Seriously, when is the last time anyone heard doorbells and buzzers continuously for 10 minutes on t.v.? I am ordering a new door knob today so I know from the inside of the house that the door is locked.


On dear, some training might be needed, or just carry a key with you all of the time so you don't get adherently locked out again. :sm16: :sm06:


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Coconut oil is in alot of things these days so I have to start reading the labels because I bought some gummie B12's and didn't read the bottle took them and was sneezing shortly thereafter and Shawna told me that they have coconut oil in them so I cannot take them now!


That is no good; I really hate when the recipe of something I like is changed, because the taste always changes, then I need to find something else to replace that item.


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> a lot of chocolates do too, to give them that nice shinysurface. Our Thorntons do.


On no, that could mean the end of chocolate treats, for those with the coconut allergy anyway, unless there are still some nice chocolates that haven't changed to coconut oil.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I got lost in this apparently because our steering wheel is on the left but we drive on the right :sm09: :sm09: :sm06:


Yep you drive on the opposite side to us, and a few other countries around the world. ????????????


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> I have to agree with you on this one I always wondered why on earth they wanted us to ride our bikes with our backs to the oncoming traffic how was you supposed to see a car coming doesn't make sense to me!


We ride out bicycles in the same direction as the cars, but it always used to be "as close to the left hand side of the road as it was safe to do". That rule has now been changed, and cyclists now share the road with the motor vehicles, anywhere they want to ride as long it is within the lines of the land. If a motor vehicle of type wants/needs to overtake the cyclist, then they must leave a metre gap between the vehicle and the cyclist. The majority of cyclists here ride closer to the centre of the road now, and the majority of the major highways are still one lane either way with overtaking lanes at regular intervals. The rules of riding on the footpaths have also changed, from it being illegal to ride on the footpaths, to now being allowed to ride on the footpaths.

This rearrangement of road and footpath rules has increased the danger for people with impaired sight or hearing, there has already been an increase in accidents involving a sight impaired person and a cyclist; where the sight impaired person has been knocked over by a cyclist, who has them stated that the pedestrian did not move over to the site of the path ..... no acknowledgement of fault and no apology to the victim. Women walking with young babies in prams have been abused by some of these cyclists, for not moving out of their way, and with the new rules, they think they own the road and don't try to make any of their cycling route safer for anyone. A lot of them stay continue to ride straight, instead of moving over to make it a bit easier for the vehicles that need to go past them. ????????

Sorry about the rant, but these new rules make me a bit angry.????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> I'm alright then!


Hehehe ...... I still have a bit of time left, for me to decide if I want to keep this one, or not! I quite like him, so I am leaning, ever so slightly ????, to keeping him ....... I also wouldn't know what to say to any of the girls ....... including his gorgeous grand daughters. ⊙︿⊙ ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

What can I say, I don't think I could find anyone better than him, he understood the difficulties I was facing, when we had our two beautiful girls, and he understood why. He also understood that I would need time, to understand that I could trust him with everything, and everyone, who were important too me.. He helped me become the person I am today! I wouldn't swap him, for the world - even if I do get angry with him sometimes! ????????


----------



## Xiang

SaxonLady said:


> can we agree on this for ALL our cars?
> 
> http://www.astra-vt.com/dual-steering-conversion-type-approval/


I will need to read this at leisure, and will get back later with what I think. It does sound very interesting though!


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Even though the warranty has ran out Happy Anniversary anyway!!!! :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Same from me, Barney!


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls. 13C and a little hazy. Its 9.15 and I am actually up.....Im off to over 60's today and then /i might go and see the knitting at Saltburn.


----------



## grandma susan

binkbrice said:


> http://www.womansweekly.com/knitting/toys/knitted-tea-set-perfect-for-tea-parties-12491/
> 
> What about this tea pot I know it isn't as large as the one in the picture...did you want the same size one because I have searched and cannot find that one specifically, could you maybe contact that shop and see if they can tell you who knit it.


Thankyou binky, ythats not quite what I had in mind. :sm24:


----------



## jollypolly

LondonChris said:


> Hope you get to sleep. I'm so lucky with our neighbours. A few of us have known each other since before our children were born, now it's the GC. My husband was born in our house & I lived 8 doors away so we have known each other & our families all our lives. We are definitely the oldest inhabitants of our street, but not the oldest in age, but nearly. Our houses now seems to be bought by young professional city types. We are not far from the City, house prices are rediculous now! It will be good for us if we move.


You are lucky. I wouldn't want to move.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Xiang said:


> All along the eastern coast, they have had severe storms, with a huge amount of flooding, landslides along the coast with homes left in danger of collapsing into the sea. People refusing to be sensible about driving into the raging flood waters, and people being washed away. It's been a tax horrific in the eastern states for the last day or two, and apparently they have more of that kind of weather coming! I'm glad I don't live there!!


Presumably you escaped it as you are tucked round the corner, so to speak?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a warm but cloudy Surrey. Off to the coven this morning, got some crochet to take with me. Will catch up with you all later. xx


----------



## Barn-dweller

Hi everyone from a very dull but still very warm Wales. I have a feeling we might get rain today, which will make the grass grow which will mean it wants cutting again :sm18: :sm18: :sm18: Might try and get some knitting in today as I haven't done too much in the last few days but did mange to finish the back of my third and last aran cardi last night. Noticed a couple of design features (cock-ups) but they don't notice if you don't look too closely. Have a good day/afternoon/evening night see you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> and again


That looks like York - and DH!!! x


----------



## London Girl

Morning all! Lovely day expected here again so Jill and I are off to London, maybe for a walk around Regents Park! Catch you later! xxxxxxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> Morning all! Lovely day expected here again so Jill and I are off to London, maybe for a walk around Regents Park! Catch you later! xxxxxxx


Are you going to the zoo? :sm09:


----------



## SaxonLady

grandma susan said:


> What I want (what I really, really want) is a knitting pattern of a yorkshire tea , teapot. I'v etried googling but cant seem to find one? Any offers?


I'll bet Purple could make one, and you could copy it.


----------



## LondonChris

Xiang said:


> All along the eastern coast, they have had severe storms, with a huge amount of flooding, landslides along the coast with homes left in danger of collapsing into the sea. People refusing to be sensible about driving into the raging flood waters, and people being washed away. It's been a tax horrific in the eastern states for the last day or two, and apparently they have more of that kind of weather coming! I'm glad I don't live there!!


It was on our news today, it looked horrific, hope the storms don't come your way. We have storms predicted for this evening.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's a lovely day dawning here. Still finishing up some consulting work, but will turn over most of the projects at a meeting tomorrow. Almost all of the loose ends have been tied up and they will be on their own until they find someone who can take the job as a full time interim position. The company just bought another company and that's just more work than what was is part of my contract. I'll help by phone (at a cost of course) until they are totally weaned. 

The garden is growing well - a lot of rain in the past few weeks. I think I'll wander around the lawn and gardens and take some photos. I wish we still had the #of trees in our backyard that we once had, but better to start over than to risk one of those big diseased trees from falling on the house during our bad storms. DH was supposed to get new ones in this Spring, but didn't get around to it - I wonder if Fall is a good time, too---will have to check. We need some shade & some privacy back there.


----------



## LondonChris

Hi everyone, it's a beautiful day here, at the moment! I have been to Aiden's sport day, it was great fun. All the children were under 6 & so cute. Hi-light for me was my daughter in the mum's egg & spoon race, she wouldn't have done that before she lost weight. I'm off to get A his lunch & encourage him to have a nap, he is so tired, he gets up at 5am every day.


----------



## Miss Pam

Good morning everyone! We've got more sunshine coming today. I'm off for my walk in a few minutes. Not sure what the rest of the day will bring other than lots of sunshine, but will enjoy it! Hope you are all having a great day/afternoon/evening. xxxooo


----------



## jinx

Morning from my little corner of the world. It is going to be another beautiful day weatherwise. I feel bad for those of you that are either too hot or too cold. I am thankfully for the several days we have had of idyllic weather.
We spent another long day in doctor's offices. When we got home our granddaughter had done our grocery shopping and put things away. Then she made supper. Gotta love that girl. I am embarrassed to say it was nice the wee ones were home with dad. The adults do not get to visit when the wee ones are here. I hope everyone has a splendid day.


----------



## binkbrice

Xiang said:


> We ride out bicycles in the same direction as the cars, but it always used to be "as close to the left hand side of the road as it was safe to do". That rule has now been changed, and cyclists now share the road with the motor vehicles, anywhere they want to ride as long it is within the lines of the land. If a motor vehicle of type wants/needs to overtake the cyclist, then they must leave a metre gap between the vehicle and the cyclist. The majority of cyclists here ride closer to the centre of the road now, and the majority of the major highways are still one lane either way with overtaking lanes at regular intervals. The rules of riding on the footpaths have also changed, from it being illegal to ride on the footpaths, to now being allowed to ride on the footpaths.
> 
> This rearrangement of road and footpath rules has increased the danger for people with impaired sight or hearing, there has already been an increase in accidents involving a sight impaired person and a cyclist; where the sight impaired person has been knocked over by a cyclist, who has them stated that the pedestrian did not move over to the site of the path ..... no acknowledgement of fault and no apology to the victim. Women walking with young babies in prams have been abused by some of these cyclists, for not moving out of their way, and with the new rules, they think they own the road and don't try to make any of their cycling route safer for anyone. A lot of them stay continue to ride straight, instead of moving over to make it a bit easier for the vehicles that need to go past them. ????????
> 
> Here they have put in cycling lanes everywhere you go just about as far right as they can be!
> Sorry about the rant, but these new rules make me a bit angry.????????


----------



## binkbrice

Good morning from a much cooler Sounthern Indiana it is only 69F right now and supposed to go up to 78F which is much better than the 90's we have had for the past few days!

Have to go and help DH putting deck screws in that is if I can keep from coughing so I can keep them straight, I usually can roll right along but I really am not feeling it today for several reasons! :sm25:


----------



## binkbrice

Hope you all enjoy your day wherever you are in it!

Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## jinx

I hope you can get rid of that cough quickly. No fun trying to work and not feel up to it.


binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a much cooler Sounthern Indiana it is only 69F right now and supposed to go up to 78F which is much better than the 90's we have had for the past few days!
> 
> Have to go and help DH putting deck screws in that is if I can keep from coughing so I can keep them straight, I usually can roll right along but I really am not feeling it today for several reasons! :sm25:


----------



## London Girl

Xiang said:


> She didn't get the job she wanted, but she still has options so things she still happening for her. She has had 2 work placements, and at each of those placements she has been well liked, because she didn't just sit around and wait to be told what to do but used her own initiative, to find things that could be done. The managers were actually telling her that she was the best work experience person out of all the people they had through their shops! So with her kind of attitude, she wouldn't be out of work for much longer!


Quite so, that bodes very well for her future prospects!!!


----------



## London Girl

Barn-dweller said:


> Are you going to the zoo? :sm09:


No, everything else except the zoo, it is horrendously over-priced and doesn't have many interesting animals!!!


----------



## London Girl

Well we had a lovely day in the park - until the storm came very suddenly and soaked us to the skin!! So we cut it short and are now home in the dry! Lots more to see there though so another trip there is definitely on the cards!!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Well we had a lovely day in the park - until the storm came very suddenly and soaked us to the skin!! So we cut it short and are now home in the dry! Lots more to see there though so another trip there is definitely on the cards!!


Sorry you got a soaking, I did too along with the rest of the school. We were in the local park doing a sports day practice :sm16:


----------



## Xiang

Barn-dweller said:


> Presumably you escaped it as you are tucked round the corner, so to speak?


Yes, so to speak, we are about 1800 km to the north-west from all the devastation; but we were really being watched over by someone because Adelaide had weather similar to that a few days ago, and we only got a little rain and wind. I'm not sure if my house would have survived the weather they had! ????


----------



## jinx

Sorry you got soaked. Did you by luck have a bar of soap with you? Now that you are home force yourself to have a glass of bubbly to warm you from the inside out.


London Girl said:


> Well we had a lovely day in the park - until the storm came very suddenly and soaked us to the skin!! So we cut it short and are now home in the dry! Lots more to see there though so another trip there is definitely on the cards!!


----------



## Xiang

LondonChris said:


> It was on our news today, it looked horrific, hope the storms don't come your way. We have storms predicted for this evening.


No they will head out eastward to the sea, or weather comes from the north of the west, and very occasionally straight up from Antarctica, and when it comes from there we get colder than usual by our standards ..... but still nowhere near your winter temperatures. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> Well we had a lovely day in the park - until the storm came very suddenly and soaked us to the skin!! So we cut it short and are now home in the dry! Lots more to see there though so another trip there is definitely on the cards!!


Oh no, it's been lovely here and we've been in the garden all afternoon. Xxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Sorry you got a soaking, I did too along with the rest of the school. We were in the local park doing a sports day practice :sm16:


Oh no!! It was a beautiful storm, just not one I wanted to be outside for!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> Sorry you got soaked. Did you by luck have a bar of soap with you? Now that you are home force yourself to have a glass of bubbly to warm you from the inside out.


A shower in the park, great idea!!! :sm09: Had a nice hot cup of coffee instead of the bubbly!! x


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no, it's been lovely here and we've been in the garden all afternoon. Xxx


That's good, hope the storms stay away on Tuesday!! xxx


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Oh no, it's been lovely here and we've been in the garden all afternoon. Xxx


Yes it improved here this afternoon so not much knitting done but have planted out more leeks and been over some of the lawns again pick up grass the mulcher did mulch down enough. Will try and knit this evening.


----------



## Xiang

binkbrice said:


> Here they have put in cycling lanes everywhere you go just about as far right as they can be!


The people who do all the roadworks, and road designing began doing that and I don't know how far it has gone in Adelaide, I think the bike lanes/riding lanes might have been put on the back burner, when the decision to change the road rules was made. Now we have cyclists running red lights, lane splitting and causing themselves to be hit by cars, because they are riding within the drivers blind spot, riding 3 abreast so they can chat, and not pay attention to what is going on in the traffic, while they are riding in peak hour traffic on their way to, or from, their work places. Not to mention knocking frail elderly, and blind, pedestrians over, because now they are also able to ride on the footpaths legally, which is totally ridiculous!


----------



## grandma susan

Its been 22C this afternoon, but we are now going hazy and cooler. It was gorgeous. We played our bingo with the patio doors open and could hear the birds. It was a wonderful afternoon. I won...$7...a tin of ambrosia rice pudding.....a box of custard....and a tin of chicken soup. I gave that to Veronica, because I didnt like it. She said she brought it..but will take it home and bring it next week. I never thought of that hahahaha...DH has been gardening today I was sitting in the sun for a while this morning eating an ice lolly.


----------



## PurpleFi

London Girl said:


> That's good, hope the storms stay away on Tuesday!! xxx


I have absolutely everythi g xxxxxxrossed xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## martina

It was lovely here yesterday. I went for lunch today, and it was cloudy when I set off, but I had to delay coming back as it was absolutely pouring down. Once it stopped I dashed back here. It has thundered, lightened and rained on and off since. Yuck!


----------



## lifeline

London Girl said:


> Oh no!! It was a beautiful storm, just not one I wanted to be outside for!!! xxx


Hmmm if you like that kind of thing! I had to not show my fear in front of the children, I latched onto the child who was most scared :sm05:


----------



## binkbrice

Sorry that some of you got caught in storms we had a lovely day with a wonderful breeze blowing, but we did not get the deck done with the kids running around Michael and his sister and the drills were being used by my BIL to build a greenhouse for my MIL......bummer not!


----------



## jollypolly

nitz8catz said:


> Our court was like that when we first moved in. Only a couple of the houses were owned by the people living there. The renters didn't care a bit about the feelings of the people who owned the houses and were quite insistent that their children were permitted to run around all over our property. One of the renters even threatened to sue us when their child ran through our sprinkler and got soaking wet while trespassing on our property !!!!!
> Now only one of the houses is rented and it is much nicer now. Everyone does what they want on the their own property and the grassy circle in the middle of the court is the common ground where people can do things together. There has been a few court barbeques and picnics out there.


Sounds like a nice area with nice people. Wish my area was like that. I have one neighbor who has been nice but his family just waves from a distance. I respect the space the neighbors want but I'd rather enjoy people who are friendly.


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Me too, I really don't know how people can leave a tiny puppy outside, especially if the pup was taken from the mum, and the rest of the litter. The lot little one would be lonely and scared, because none of the family were coming to rescue him from the cold scary night. Thankfully it sounds like the pup might be inside, or just gave up and went to sleep.


We can call " animal control " if an animal isn't treated right. They address the problem. Warnings, info or fines. It's cut down on pets left in hot cars and people who have too many pets and neglect them. I've never had to call but the newspaper and tv have shown animals so neglected they were skin and bones, dirty and such,


----------



## jollypolly

Xiang said:


> Yeah, most people have no idea that their dog would be nuisance barkers when they were home alone. The dog is possibly bored stupid, and has nothing to keep himself amused either, or he is trying to tell his person to come home so that he knows that she is still living, and is OK. ????????
> I have been watching a lot of shows about dogs, and have learning a lot about them....


We leave the tv on and I call and leave a message so the dog hears my voice.


----------



## jollypolly

Islander said:


> My all time fave picture of Bentley, it's a classic!
> Going to be a scorcher here today, up in the 30's. Water restrictions have gone up one level, so I will try to get the veggies and flowers in my protected area watered at least. Those darn elk came in last night and took the yard to pieces :sm14: They've gone away for a month to have their young and are now returning full force. Rugosa's are just stubs, columbines gone, and fruit trees...well it's just sad.
> On a better note a huge owl flew in front of me the other day, I wasn't able to find him in the forest but will keep an eye out. Someone in the neighbourhood has ring neck doves and they are using my old green house as a place to land though out the day. New hummer feeder up on the front porch where I can sit close and watch them... currently they are very leery of me! Will hole up in the house today, this kind of heat isn't for me. Have a great day all. xoxo


You are fortunate to be so close,to nature. Even the pesky ones. I saw a small red fox tonight. The suburbs have removed much of the creatures homes..sad. We don't need so many convenient stores. I think all the businesses are built on former farm land. One crooked politician lied to a dieing farmer ...said he'd keep the farm as a farm then he built condominiums on it. It crushed the old farmer whose family had farmed for generations.


----------



## jollypolly

London Girl said:


> Oh, a new for for GS1,how exciting!!!! x


He will remember that car all his life. Nothing like your first car. A wonderful gift.


----------



## jollypolly

PurpleFi said:


> THE SUN IS SHINING IN SURREY! And Bentley is bird watching. X


He is sooooo photogenic!!! Your camera is excellent. Catches it all. Wouldn't he be great on calendar pages! Mooch is bathing on my lap but he isnt interested in his usual petting. Suzi is stretched on the rug near the air conditioner. I'm beat. I did a lot in the living room and moved long hassocks. I'm tired...yawning. I have a bookcase I like but can't find another. Went to 3 stores after I should have called it quits. So I'm going to bed and wish you and the others a good night. Thanks for the photo. Love it.


----------



## PurpleFi

jollypolly said:


> He is sooooo photogenic!!! Your camera is excellent. Catches it all. Wouldn't he be great on calendar pages! Mooch is bathing on my lap but he isnt interested in his usual petting. Suzi is stretched on the rug near the air conditioner. I'm beat. I did a lot in the living room and moved long hassocks. I'm tired...yawning. I have a bookcase I like but can't find another. Went to 3 stores after I should have called it quits. So I'm going to bed and wish you and the others a good night. Thanks for the photo. Love it.


Thanks Polly, the photo was taken on my Samsung tablet. I hardly use my camera anymore, I also use my Samsung phone. Technology has changed so much. Hope you find the bookcase you need.xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning. 

Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.

I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.

Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


----------



## grandma susan

Good morning girls, 13C but supposed to get sunny this afternoon. We are going up to DS's this afternoon.


----------



## Barn-dweller

Good morning from a hazy, sunny Wales. Got myself all psyched up to have my hair cut short this morning, got to the hairdressers and they are only doing men this morning so might try again tomorrow. Still a bit undecided but DH said he thinks he prefers it short so will probably get it done. Four years work down the drain. Hope you all have a good day. xxx✂✂✂


----------



## Barn-dweller

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


I'm shattered just reading that. :sm09:


----------



## RookieRetiree

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


A talk on "from knickers to thongs, a journey of the thread!" sounds like an interesting talk.


----------



## PurpleFi

Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a hazy, sunny Wales. Got myself all psyched up to have my hair cut short this morning, got to the hairdressers and they are only doing men this morning so might try again tomorrow. Still a bit undecided but DH said he thinks he prefers it short so will probably get it done. Four years work down the drain. Hope you all have a good day. xxx✂✂✂


Hope you get it done tomorrow, mine is so easy to do now. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


----------



## LondonChris

grandma susan said:


> Its been 22C this afternoon, but we are now going hazy and cooler. It was gorgeous. We played our bingo with the patio doors open and could hear the birds. It was a wonderful afternoon. I won...$7...a tin of ambrosia rice pudding.....a box of custard....and a tin of chicken soup. I gave that to Veronica, because I didnt like it. She said she brought it..but will take it home and bring it next week. I never thought of that hahahaha...DH has been gardening today I was sitting in the sun for a while this morning eating an ice lolly.


Sounds like a great afternoon


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


Busy day for you then? Hope the physio helps. Happy jam making!


----------



## LondonChris

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


That's very pretty, what is it going to be?


----------



## PurpleFi

LondonChris said:


> That's very pretty, what is it going to be?


A cushion cover xx


----------



## London Girl

grandma susan said:


> Its been 22C this afternoon, but we are now going hazy and cooler. It was gorgeous. We played our bingo with the patio doors open and could hear the birds. It was a wonderful afternoon. I won...$7...a tin of ambrosia rice pudding.....a box of custard....and a tin of chicken soup. I gave that to Veronica, because I didnt like it. She said she brought it..but will take it home and bring it next week. I never thought of that hahahaha...DH has been gardening today I was sitting in the sun for a while this morning eating an ice lolly.


That would be me with the chicken soup, mouth open, foot in!! :sm02: Well done on the other winnings, sounds like a nice afternoon!!


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> I have absolutely everythi g xxxxxxrossed xxxxxxxxxx


Me too!! xxxx


----------



## London Girl

lifeline said:


> Hmmm if you like that kind of thing! I had to not show my fear in front of the children, I latched onto the child who was most scared :sm05:


Good strategy!! Did you whistle a happy tune or sing about raindrops on roses?!! xxx


----------



## jinx

It is so frustrating having to go from store to store and not finding what you want. I usually try online shopping it usually is quicker and less tiring. I some times luck out and find what I am looking for. Have a nice rest, you deserve it!


jollypolly said:


> He is sooooo photogenic!!! Your camera is excellent. Catches it all. Wouldn't he be great on calendar pages! Mooch is bathing on my lap but he isnt interested in his usual petting. Suzi is stretched on the rug near the air conditioner. I'm beat. I did a lot in the living room and moved long hassocks. I'm tired...yawning. I have a bookcase I like but can't find another. Went to 3 stores after I should have called it quits. So I'm going to bed and wish you and the others a good night. Thanks for the photo. Love it.


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


Oh I like the sound of knickers through the ages!! There is a new drama starting in ITV shortly with Penelope Wilton and it's about Ann Summers!! xxx


----------



## London Girl

PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


That's very pretty, clever........and purple!!!


----------



## London Girl

LondonChris said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon


Ooh, nice avatar, Chris!! xx


----------



## jinx

You make me long for the good old days when I made strawberry freezer jam. It was so delicious. 
I hope your hubby will hear better after his appointment. It is quite funny around here sometimes. Hubby cannot speak and I cannot hear well. We have had to have him listen to the person on the phone, then he writes or pantomimes what they said and I answer.


PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy and warm Surrey. We had quite a bit of rain last night and thunder and lightening. The garden smells so lovely this morning.
> 
> Our neighbour is coming this morning to help Mr P break up some concrete so he can finish the front drive. Mr P is having his ear syringed later so I will no longer have to shout at him. Then this afternoon I start some physio for my neck and back.
> 
> I am also hoping to get the strawberries today so I can make a load of jam for the garden party and then this evening it is WI and we have a lady coming to talk about Knickers through the ages! I shall take my crochet as usual.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. Catch you later. xx


----------



## jinx

Do you have a place that accepts long locks and makes them into hair pieces for those going thru chemo?


Barn-dweller said:


> Good morning from a hazy, sunny Wales. Got myself all psyched up to have my hair cut short this morning, got to the hairdressers and they are only doing men this morning so might try again tomorrow. Still a bit undecided but DH said he thinks he prefers it short so will probably get it done. Four years work down the drain. Hope you all have a good day. xxx✂✂✂


----------



## jinx

Lovely PURPLE cushion cover. Splitty yarn is the pits. Sometimes I have luck using a different needle with splitty yarn. Does a different hook make a difference?


PurpleFi said:


> This is what I've been making the past few days. It's cotton aran and splits rather which made it hard on my hands...


----------



## London Girl

Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.


----------



## London Girl

jinx said:


> You make me long for the good old days when I made strawberry freezer jam. It was so delicious.
> I hope your hubby will hear better after his appointment. It is quite funny around here sometimes. Hubby cannot speak and I cannot hear well. We have had to have him listen to the person on the phone, then he writes or pantomimes what they said and I answer.


But you make it work between you!! My DH is very deaf and won't seek help. It drives me mad to have to repeat everything several times and quite often, I make a casual remark which completely loses it's impact after several repeats, GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Barn-dweller

jinx said:


> Do you have a place that accepts long locks and makes them into hair pieces for those going thru chemo?


I wondered about that, I will have to see when I go. Not sure how long it must be.


----------



## Barn-dweller

London Girl said:


> But you make it work between you!! My DH is very deaf and won't seek help. It drives me mad to have to repeat everything several times and quite often, I make a casual remark which completely loses it's impact after several repeats, GRRRRRR!!!


Mine was driving me mad like that so I eventually got him to go for a hearing test and with hearing aids things have improved greatly. After a while it was me who kept saying apron so I went for a test and found was 50% what it should have been. Hey ho. :sm25: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## jinx

The rug is very classy. Great choice of colors. Lovely princess with a great smile.


London Girl said:


> Finally finished the buggy rug for NZ, I picked up a few too many stitches at the sides, which makes the border fan out a bit but I don't suppose the baby will mind!! Some of it is knitted in chunky and the rest is doubled up DK. The pattern is seed stitch with a knit row in between.[/quote


----------



## jinx

I have 3 sets of hearing aids. Thousands of dollars wasted. They make my hearing worse as they all plug my ear to some degree. I gave all of them a long try out period and they do not help me. My daughter told me it was so irritating talking to me as I could not hear well. I told her to realize how irritating it is for me. Your hubby might benefit from professional help, but he will never know unless he gets it checked out.


London Girl said:


> But you make it work between you!! My DH is very deaf and won't seek help. It drives me mad to have to repeat everything several times and quite often, I make a casual remark which completely loses it's impact after several repeats, GRRRRRR!!!


----------

